#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-20
<cor_> wie kan mij helpen om windows vista te installeren onder linux
<sultan> niet binnen 1 minuut
<basidz> krijg deze foutmelding als ik dvd videoproject wil branden in k3b (onder gnome) http://pastebin.ca/2024337
<sultan> past niet op je dvd...
<sultan> je bestand is net iets te groot zo te zien
<OerHeks> idd, 64 Total size:     4913 MB
<Alex___> cd /lib/
<Alex___> cp libpcre.so.3 /home/alex/MTA/
<Alex___> cp: cannot stat `libpcre.so.3': No such file or directory
<Alex___> hij staat wel in /lib/
<Alex___> een dir geeft een aantal bestanden, waaronder libpcre.so.3
<OerHeks> weer geen rechten dus ?
<OerHeks> toch dit maar eens goed doorlezen:http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal#sudo
<Alex___> hoezo geen rechten
<Alex___> hoezo geen rechten?
<commandoline> Alex___: Lees die link eens door.
<commandoline> daarin wordt dat uitgelegd
<Alex___> dus k moet met sudo doen
<orangetux> yepp
<Alex___> Ik heb geen sudo rechten
<orangetux> iets van sudo cd <path>
<orangetux> dan houdt het op
<orangetux> een vraag over pidgin. Ik wil pidgin om op dit irc kanaal te komen. Ik gebruik irc.freenode.net als host maar vervolgend wil pidgni geen verbivinding maken
<orangetux> ik krijg dus neit zo'n mooi schermpje als deze waarin ik andere kanalen kan joinen
<orangetux> en ook andere hosts wil die niet mee verbinden
<orangetux> ook de default irc.ubuntu.com niet
<orangetux> en met Smuxi gaat alles vanzelf
<orangetux> enig idee waarom pidgin niet goed werkt bij mij?
<sultan> heb je wel de juiste poort ingesteld?
<OerHeks> poort 8001 ?
<orangetux> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jelmer> moet de poort niet 6667 zijn?
<orangetux> ik heb 6667 en 8000 geprobeert
<orangetux> maar beide werken niet
<orangetux> ook met SSL
<OerHeks> heb je de chanel op #Ubuntu staan of #Ubuntu-nl, ik geloof dat #ubuntu een check doet ..
<orangetux> dat kan ik al niet eens doen. Ik krijg geen verbinding met de host, dus ik kan dan ook geen enkel kanaal joinen
<orangetux> ik heb nu ingevoerd - Server: irc.freenode.net; poort: 8001
<OerHeks> is er geen standaard kanaal gedefiniëerd ?
<orangetux> maar zover kom ik niet eens
<orangetux> wanneer ik Smuxi opstart kom ik directop een scherm met verschillende tabbladen
<orangetux> en een standaart kanaal
<orangetux> maar zover kom ik NIET met pidgin
<commandoline> http://adammonsen.com/post/329
<commandoline> daar staat een handleiding hoe je verbinding maakt met Freenode, loop die eens langs
<OrangeUbuntu> thanks
<OrangeUbuntu> het is gelukt
<orangetux> danku
<commandoline> mooi :)
<orangetux> al snap ik nu nog niet helemaal waarom het met pidgin zo veel moeilijker mjoet dan bij smuxi
<orangetux> maargoed
<OrangeUbuntu> iemand chrome OS geprobeert?
<commandoline> OrangeUbuntu: Heel lang geleden in een VM, maar da's dus niet meer up-to-date
<OrangeUbuntu> ik heb versie 0.9.576 geprobeerd
<OrangeUbuntu> maar ik vind het crap
<Samos123> runt eclipse op chrome os?
<commandoline> Samos123: Nee, Chrome OS is niks anders dan een browser met een enorme beveiligingslaag eromheen
<commandoline> Je kan voor zover ik weet niet zelf applicaties installeren, alles moet via webapplicaties ( google docs etc. )
<OrangeUbuntu> klopt en dit is ook gelijk het punt dat me tegen de borst stuit. Alles staat op Google servers....
<OrangeUbuntu> ook jou documenten
<OrangeUbuntu> afbeeldingen etc
<OrangeUbuntu> alles
<OrangeUbuntu> de chrome OS laptops bevatten ook geen harde schijf
<commandoline> OrangeUbuntu: Wel een SSD toch? Je kon er misschien niet op opslaan, maar het OS moet ergens op staan?
<Brutus123> ik heb apache2 geinstalleerd en wat foutjes gemaakt dus ik wilde overnieuw beginnen. apache2 verwijderd, apache2 folder uit de /etc map verwijderd, purge gedaan en opnieuw geinstalleerd. de map apache2 in de /etc dir komt echter niet terug
<OerHeks>  kreeg je een foutmelding tijdens installeren ?
<Brutus123> nope
<Brutus123> alles gaat gewoon zoals het hoort
<commandoline> Kun je nu bijv. eens proberen om Apache2 aan te zetten?:
<commandoline> sudo service apache2 start
<commandoline> mogelijk maakt 'ie dan zelf die bestanden opnieuw aan.
<Brutus123> is dat niet hetzelfde als /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Brutus123> ?
<commandoline> eh, ik geloof het wel. Wat jij noemt is de oude manier die waarschijnlijk zal verdwijnen  in een aantal ubuntu-versies, mijn manier is de nieuwe.
<Brutus123> oh ok
<Brutus123> /etc/init.d/apache2: line 44: /etc/apache2/envvars: No such file or directory
<OrangeUbuntu> commandoline: wel SSD, alleen maar SSD
<OrangeUbuntu> het ondersteunt alleen  maar SSD
<Brutus123> de mappenstructuur word dus niet aangemaakt :S
<Brutus123> config files die daar in horen te staan zijn dus ook niet te bereiken omdat ze er niet meer zijn.
<Brutus123> aptitude remove apache2 / aptitude purge / aptitude install apache2
<Brutus123> dat heb ik al een aantal keer uitgevoerd, werkt niet
<commandoline> http://dancingpenguinsoflight.com/2009/02/how-to-completely-reset-an-apache-instance-in-ubuntu/
<commandoline> bied mogelijk een oplossing
<OrangeUbuntu> of verwijder apache2 op deze manier
<OrangeUbuntu> sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 apache2-utils
<OrangeUbuntu> en dan
<OrangeUbuntu> sudo apt-get install apache2
<commandoline> Wat OrangeUbuntu zegt zal wel hetzelfde inhouden als wat ik zeg, alleen doe ik het wat rigoureuzer. Ik zou zijn methode nemen.
<OrangeUbuntu> thanks ;)
<Brutus123> it works!!!!
<Brutus123> eerste via de website gedaan
<Brutus123> eigenlijk hetzelfde idee, maar het werkt!!!!
<Brutus123> meteen even een snapshot maken van het systeem, wel zo veilig
<OrangeUbuntu> volgens mij is die blij ;)
<Brutus123> uhuh :)
<commandoline> da's de bedoeling he :P
<Brutus123> ben er sinds vanmorgen mee bezig om het schoon te krijgen :P
<Brutus123> eindelijk :)
<OrangeUbuntu> ik heb het ook wel eens gehad
<OrangeUbuntu> met LAMP
<commandoline> Ik ook, Apache blijft irritant...
<OrangeUbuntu> zo gekloot soms =
<Brutus123> heeft een van jullie toevallig een simpele guide om apache goed in te stellen?
<commandoline> Brutus123: De standaard ubuntu-configuratie is opzich prima
<commandoline> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<commandoline> is de officiële handleiding voor als je bepaalde dingen wilt aanpassen.
<OrangeUbuntu> of https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<OrangeUbuntu> ff offtopic
<OrangeUbuntu> wat zal ik vanavond eten?
<Brutus123> dank je OrangeUbuntu
<Brutus123> commandoline: standaard ubuntu-configuratie heeft geen sites ingesteld ;)
<Brutus123> en dank je commandoline
<OrangeUbuntu> no thanks Brutus123
<commandoline> OrangeUbuntu: Zo erg offtopic kan beter in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic ;)
<Brutus123> OrangeUbuntu: pizza bestellen :) lekker makkelijk :P
<OrangeUbuntu> oke xD
<OrangeUbuntu> ik verplaats me ff naar ander kanaal voor offtopic
<commandoline> Je kan ook gewoon in twee kanalen tegelijk hoor...
<OrangeUbuntu> ja weet ik, maar ik ga in dat andere kanaal verder over het eten
<OrangeUbuntu> hier weer ontopic
<commandoline> ok :)
<OrangeUbuntu> dus, kom maar op met lastige vragen
<OrangeUbuntu> mm weinig response...
<Brutus123> ok ik wil vanuit de shell crysis kunnen spelen
<Brutus123> oh en zonder gebruik te maken van de videokaart :P
<OerHeks> meen je dat echt ?
<OerHeks> dream on, zou ik zeggen.
<Tandwiel> hi hier, ik heb een kleurbeheervraag, hoe stel ik die?
<OerHeks> gewoon je vraag stellen, misschien weet iemand het antwoord :-)
<Tandwiel> wauw, wat is de wereld mooi :-)
<Tandwiel> ik krijg gelige zwart-wit-prints, ik zoek een duidelijke settings-manual voor ubuntu-kleurbeheer en gutenprint en gimp, waar vind ik zoiets?
<OerHeks> systeem beheer afdrukken ?
<Tandwiel> in hoeverre zijn die instellingen dezelfde als in gimp-print-menu?
<OerHeks> dat zou eender moeten zijn, denk ik ?
<OerHeks> printen maakt gebruik van cups
<Tandwiel> als ik overal 'uncorrected' gebruik, dan zal er weinig worden gedaan met het in 'voorkeuren-color profiles' ingestelde profiel
<OerHeks> ik kan weinig vinden, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_color_management
<Tandwiel> nog even en je bent Oerhollands :-)
<Tandwiel> ik lees dat ik printprofielen moet gebruiken die met gutenprint zijn gemaakt...
<Tandwiel> eens kijken of ilford dat heeft
<Brutus123> mijn website onder apache word geredirect naar website/apache2-default
<Brutus123> er staat al in het bestandje van de website de volgende regel:
<Brutus123> RedirectMatch ^/& /apache2-default/
<Brutus123> onder het kopje <Directory /var/www>
<Brutus123> * />
<Brutus123> als ik onder /var/www een map genaamt apache2-default plaats met daar in een index.html dan werkt het, maar dan ga je nog steeds naar mijn website en dan naar /apache2-default
<Brutus123> ik krijg het niet weg, iemand een idee?
<Jeeves_> Wat dacht je van die RedirectMatch weghalen?
<Brutus123> weghalen?
<Brutus123> ik las juist toevoegen
<JanC> die RedirectMatch stuurt de browser van de surfer van '/' naar '/apache2-default/'
<Brutus123> ok ik ben hier te lang mee bezig geweest
<JanC> dus doet het exact wat het zou moeten doen
<Brutus123> directe kopie van de default
<Brutus123> lol :P dank je
<Brutus123> las overal dat het toevoegen van die lijn de oplossing zou moeten zijn
<JanC> maar waarschijnlijk niet wat jij wilde dat het doet
<JanC> ik gok dat je wil dat de inhoud van die map onder '/' te zien is?
<Brutus123> It works!
<Brutus123> hoe bedoel je?
<Brutus123> iemand een idee onder welke source openssh-server valt?
<Oerh> dat kun je checken in synaptic
<commandoline> source?
<Brutus123> Oerh: wut? gui?
<commandoline> maar wat bedoel je met source in dit geval?
<Brutus123> erm gewoon /etc/apt/sources.list
<commandoline> oh, op die manier
<Klompz> oi, pas geleden had ik een ext. hd probleem. heb een nieuwe gekocht en thuis ben ik gelijk begonnen met het kopieëren van een hele hoop bestanden van me laptop naar de ext hd. totdat opeens me computer compleet vastliep.  deed me computer uit/aan en daarna kon ik niet meer me ext hd in. hier hulp gevraagd, moest toen formatteren. ging goed,  vanmiddag heb ik 'm aangesloten bij iemand met ubuntu op de laptop om het een en ander te
<Oerh> maverick/main dus aanwezig zonder sources aan te passen
<Brutus123> heb em al gevonden
<Klompz> en nu kan ik opeens me hd niet meer in, het kan wel "veilig verwijdert worden, maar in /computer staat ie niet"
<Klompz> dus, ?
<JanC> klinkt alsof er geen bestandssysteem is, of dat dat niet gemount kan worden
<Oerh> je had hem ext4 gedaan, jeroen ?
<Brutus123> Klompz: het klinkt alsof je filesystem corrupt raakt. welk bestandsysteem gebruik je?
<Brutus123> zelf ken ik het alleen bij FAT32 dat dat gebeurd
<commandoline> Klompz: Voor status e.d. zou je ook eens kunnen kijken bij Systeem -> Beheer -> Schijfgereedschap
<Klompz> oerh, ik heb ext4 gedaan ja ;)
<Klompz> brutus123, geen iddee welk bestandssysteem
<Oerh> = ext4
<Oerh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<Klompz> Systeem -> Beheer -> Schijfgereedschap ken niet, want ik zit nu dus achterm een windhoos pc
<Klompz> op me eigen laptop niets aan de hand en bij de ander eerder vanmiddag met ubuntu op haar laptop ging het ook prima
<commandoline> Klompz: Dat verklaart het, windows ondersteund geen ext4
<commandoline> als je een harde schijf onder ieder besturingssysteem wilt gebruiken, kom je eigenlijk niet onder FAT32/evt. NTFS uit. ( maar met die laatste had Mac OS X dacht ik problemen )
<Klompz> kan ik nu iets doen of moet ik wachten tot ik thuis ben en daar het een en ander doen qua instellingen?
<commandoline> Je kunt er pas data van afhalen thuis, als er helemaal geen data op staat, kun je 'm nog een keer formatteren als dus bijv. NTFS. Maar dan ben je dus alle data die erop staat kwijt!
<Klompz> is ok, kan het ff overzetten op me latop
<JanC> commandoline: of UFS (BSD filesystem)  ;)
<Oerh> ext3 zou nog wel kunnen onder windows, ext4 niet
<JanC> er zijn Windows drivers daarvoor, en Mac OS X ondersteunt het standaard ook vziw
<commandoline> Oerh: ext3 alleen met veel gedoe via drivers, dat wil je in de praktijk niet.
<commandoline> en datzelfde geld dus voor Mac OS X.
<Oerh> idd commandoline en dan zou ik alleen lezen.
<JanC> commandoline: IFS drivers installeren is geen "gedoe"
<Klompz> dus ik moet later ipv ext 4 ntfs selecteren? en kan ik daarna nog steeds gewoon alles doen op me ubuntu laptop?
<commandoline> JanC: Wel als je 'm ook wilt gebruiken op computers die niet van jezelf zijn
<commandoline> Klompz: Als je Windows én Ubuntu ondersteuning wilt, zou ik NTFS nemen idd.
<JanC> commandoline: portable IFS drivers gebruiken hé  ;)
<Oerh> Klompz, je kan de disk ook in ntfs en ext3/4 formatteren, 2 partities maken
<Klompz> ok, ik kijk er ff naar wanneer ik thuis ben
<Klompz> thx enzo ;)
<commandoline> Oerh: Maar waarom zou je? NTFS voldoet toch hier?
<Klompz> alvast een gezellig warme avond toegewenst :D
<JanC> afhankelijk van waar je die voor wil gebruiken
<JanC> voor backups en zo wil je iets deftigs gebruiken  ;)
<commandoline> JanC: OK, daar heb je een punt :)
<Jeffrey_> Goede middag. Is er hier iemand bekend met Thunderbird
<commandoline> ja, wat is je vraag?
<Jeffrey_> Wanneer ik op beantwoorden klik dan zet hij mijn knipperd streepje steeds onder aan het bericht
<Jeffrey_> in mijn gmail is dan boven aan
<Jeffrey_> en ik zou dat ook graag boven aanwillen
<Jeffrey_> alleen ik kan dat nergens vinden in de instellingen
<commandoline> Het zit onder 'Accountinstellingen', vermoedelijk onder 'Opstellen' ofzo
<commandoline> ( ik heb hier geen thunderbird. )
<JanC> netiquette schrijft voor dat je onder hetgeen waar je op reageert antwoordt...
<Jeffrey_> Helemaal overheen gekeken, bedankt !
<JanC> maar ik dacht dat je het idd. kan instellen zoals commandoline zegt
<Oerh> Edit -> Account Settings -> Composition & Addressing
<Oerh> Change "start my reply below the quote" to "start my reply above the quote"
<Oerh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Thunderbird
<Jeffrey_> Ik heb het in het nederlands staan. Maar idd het staat daar zoals commando zegt
 * JanC vraagt zich af waarom ze op school geen correcte netiquette meer leren tegenwoordig...   :-(
<Alex____> Ik heb nu op ubuntu terminal client geinstalleerd en verbinding gemaakt met een XP-machine
<Alex____> Maar nu zit ik met een probleem: ik kan volledig scherm niet uit...
<Oerh> hoe bedoel je uit, sluiten ?
<JanC> Alex____: als ik me niet vergis is daar een shortcut voor, maar ben even vergeten welke  ;)
<Alex____> Nou ik heb windows xp nu in volledig scherm, maar daar kom ik niet uit..
<Alex____> Er zit ook geen balk hoe ik er normaal uit kan komen
<Oerh> muis naar midden boven, komt er dan een uitschuif menuutje ?
<JanC> Alex____: er is een alternatieve terminal server client die dat wel heeft
<Alex____> Nee komt er niet
<Alex____> Het maakt mij niet uit of er zo'n balkje is, als ik er maar uit kom :P
<Alex____> Heb genoeg van windows xp voor vandaag
<JanC> 'remmina' heeft zo'n balkje, in 'tsclient' moet het met een shortcut, dacht ik
<Alex____> tsclient heb ik geloofik
<Alex____> weet het niet zeker
<Alex____> kom er ook niet uit
<Alex____> om het te kunnen zien
<JanC> moment, eens kijken of ik ergens iets vind  ;)
<Alex____> ah gevonden
<Alex____> ctrl alt enter
<Alex____> gewoon alles geprobeertd
<JanC> ah voilà
<Alex____> sorry dat ik jullie tot last was
<JanC> Alex____: je meot anders ook eens naar remmina kijken
<Alex____> Hoi, ik heb in terminal server client gekozen voor "mijn lokale harde schijf aan de computer op afstand toevoegen", maar hij verschijnt niet bij Deze computer...
<JanC> ik gok dat dat samba gebruikt?
<Alex____> Geen idee, waar zie je dat?
<Alex____> brb
<RawChid> Bij netwerklocaties?
 * Skald_9_ groet
<OerH> :-)
<Skald_9_> dag OerH
<Skald_9_> ken jij KGet ?
<OerH> nope ?
<Skald_9_> torrent-programma
<Skald_9_> sinds gisteren zie ik de namen van de files niet meer
<OerH> zijn ze dan binnen, en verplaatst naar een andere map ?
<Skald_9_> in de mappen wel
<Skald_9_> ik zie ze de namen gewoon niet meer in het programma
<JanC> alle filters staan op "alles" ?
<Skald_9_> enkel nog driehoekjes en de downloadsnelheid
<JanC> "driehoekjes" ?
<OerH> is het veld met een schuifbalk verschoven naar links ?
<Skald_9_> ik ben alles nog eens aan het controleren
<Skald_9_> alles terug naar standaardinstellingen doet niks
<Skald_9_> en OerH had het bij het rechte eind !
<Skald_9_> alles in opgeschoven  :p
<OerH> ik kon me niks anders fantaseren
<Skald_9_> :)
<OerH> je zag wel iets.. dat gaf hoop
<Skald_9_> de kolommen waren allemaal breder geworden om één of andere redene
<spekje> iemand enig idee hoe je dat stomme belasting dienst formulier moet uitpakken om er iets mee te kunnen doe
<spekje> n?
<JanC> in .be is dat gelukkig via een website  ;)
<spekje> is maar wat je gelukkig vind .. klinkt niet veilih
<JanC> spekje: website met TLS/SSL natuurlijk, en authenticatie via smartcard
<OerH> http://www.belastingdienst.nl/download/ zie ik ook linux aangifte progje
<spekje> hmm ok
<spekje> OerH: gaat mij om het uitpakken
<spekje> ik weet nie hoe dat moet
<OerH> welk formaat ?
<spekje> http://belastingdienst.nl/download/2683.html
<spekje> die moet ik hebben
<spekje> maar snap het gewoon niet :(
<OerH> va2011_linux.package
<JanC> *.package ?
<OerH> jups
<JanC> oh, AutoPackage
<spekje> die herkent die niet
<JanC> gewoon de tarball gebruiken?
<JanC> *.tar.gz
<OerH> 3348 kb
<spekje> dat snapt mijn laptop niet
<spekje> geef wel op
<spekje> verkoop me huis ofzo wel weer
<OerH> 2e optie downloaden
<spekje> ik heb het al 20x inmiddels gedownload maar krijg het niet uitgepakt
<OerH> en die kan wel worden geopend, de uitvoerbare bestand zit in /bin/va2011ux
<OerH> http://download.belastingdienst.nl/belastingdienst/apps/linux/va2011_linux.tar.gz
<JanC> eh, ik hoop niet /bin/ maar bin/ ?
<spekje> tar: /home/spekje/.cache/.fr-mf3Wyk/va2011_linux.tar-3: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<spekje> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<OerH> staat in uw downloads, normaal ?
<spekje> en nu wuilt die een bestand niet open
<OerH> :(
<spekje> ik moet uitzoeken waarom ik meer dan 200 euro minder krijg per maand
<spekje> ehh bedoel meer dan 100
<spekje> maar dit gaat zo niet werken ik snap er werkelijk geen flikker van
<JanC> hier start dat ding gewoon alleszins
<spekje> dat ding?
<OerH> wis al diezelfde downloadjes en begin vers.
<spekje> dat klinkt duidelijk
<spekje> ik heb het al 20x weggegooit
<spekje> en ben al 19x opnieuw begonnen
<Izoe> goedenavond, weet iemand of ik tijden kan instellen zoals bij ouderlijk toezicht?
<OerH> DansGuardian, dacht ik, of gnome-nanny ? http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/gnome-nanny-parental-control-takes-care.html
<OerH> tijd en op welke tijd.
<OerH> timekeeper is ook zoiets > https://launchpad.net/timekpr
<Izoe> ok ik ga ff zoeken. Dank je wel.
<OerH> :-)
<Izoe> te kraken? De versie time-slot hadden ze zo gekraakt.......... Vandaar dat ik dit probeer
<Izoe> Was wel in Windows XP.
<OerH> password op grub ...
<Izoe> ok dank je wel. Sinds 5 weken is het eindelijk gelukt Ubuntu te installeren. En eerlijk is eerlijk ik begin het echt leuk te vinden. Werk al meer dan 15 jaar met Windows
<OerH> hoever ben je ? alle multimedia in orde ?
<OerH> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<Izoe> nee zo ver ben ik nog niet. Heb net de pols po werkbalk geïnstalleerd voor de handige radiospeler.......... maar volgens mij laat hij het niet zien. FF opnieuw Firefox opstarten. Gelukkig werk ik al een aantal jaren met Firefox. Dat scheelt. Tot zo
<Izoe> valt niet mee. Heb net noscript geïnstalleerd en kon meteen de chat niet meer starten.........
<OerH> ja, die gooit alles dicht :-)
<OerH> irc doe ik via xchat, los uit de browser
<OerH> en er zijn nog 10 mogenlijkheden, irssi, pidgin, etc
<Izoe> ok pidgin ken ik wel.
<Izoe> kan ik dat hier installeren?
<Izoe> de radio werkt niet bij de Polswerkbalk. (is voor primair onderwijs en wordt veel gebruikt voor de digiborden)
<OerH> pidgin vind je in systeem > beheer > synaptic
<OerH> ( uitgebreid softwarecentrum )
<Izoe> thnx
<OerH> daar kan je uren verdwalen
<Izoe> er staat trouwens bij de pols werkbalk wel Linux als één van de eisen?
<commandoline> Empathy ( standaard geïnstalleerd ) ondersteund ook IRC.
<Izoe> ik verdwaal momenteel nog overal behalve in Firefox.
<OerH> polswerkbalk, ik ken het niet, maar als je alle multimedia extenties hebt, zal radio ook wel werken ?
<Izoe> ik kan pidgin nog niet installeren. Hij is nog updates aan het downloaden
<Izoe> maar het stukje werkbalk staat niet in beeld. Wel op de startpagina
<Izoe> zit er geen soort online radio op Ubuntu zelf?
<OerH> werkt dit in de browser > http://www.true.nl/streams/slamfmlivestream.asx
<Quadagh> Persoonlijk gebruik ik rythmbox voor m'n radiostations... makkelijk toe te voegen als je de url hebt
<OerH> is radio mogenlijk zonder restricted extra's?
<Izoe> sorry, ben de link kwijt. Wil je het a.u.b. nog eens sturen?
<OerH> http://217.196.35.28/mp3/skyradiolovesongs.m3u :-D
<OerH> ownee http://www.true.nl/streams/slamfmlivestream.asx
<Quadagh> geen idee, ik heb em direct erop gezwierd... misschien als het radiostation een opensource decoder gebruikt ofzo?
<Izoe> thnx. Ik gebruik normaal Symbaloo als startpagina en daar is volgens mij ook wel iets te vinden. ik probeer de link ff
<OerH> zoeken naar .pls .m3u .asx streams
<Quadagh> Izoe, probeer rythmbox eens, ik denk dat die standaard installeert in 10.10
<commandoline> Quadagh: Klopt
<Quadagh> anders moet je hem ff uit de repo's trekke.
<Quadagh> oh kijk...
<Izoe> hoe kom ik daar? Het is echt abracadabra. Hij is nog updates aan het downloaden. Dus kan ik nog niet overal bij.
<Quadagh> audio & video menu
<Izoe> er speelt nu wel muziek.
<OerH> ah klinkt goed :-)
<Izoe> er staan al zoń 10 tabbladen open. FF ordenen
<OerH> je kan een tab ook los trekken uit firefox
<Quadagh> dan heb je 10 firefox instances :p
<OerH> leuk voor compiz
<Quadagh> oldskool... met zo'n balk voor progs...
<Izoe> ik krijg nu Ubuntu music store
<Izoe> ff zoeken
<Quadagh> hmm? in rythmbox?
<Quadagh> die troep heb ik er allemaal uitgezwierd... zijn plugins die je kunt disablen
<OerH> musicstore en die grappige voorkeurtjes
<Quadagh> neus maar ff door de menus
<OerH> in rhytmbox heb ik wel een equaliser gepluged, dat was een verademing.
<Quadagh> ik heb een global eq want heb zo'n crappy laptop speakers
<Quadagh> Pulseaudio equaliser... gevonden via google want zat niet in repo
<Izoe> nou nou, wat een termen. Ik begrijp nu wat mensen bedoelen wanneer ik iets uitleg van Windows............. pffffffffff
<OerH> klopt, wel in de grote webup8 ppa, of hier > http://www.lirmm.fr/~morandat/index.php/Main/Tools van onze franse vrienden
<Izoe> ja goed bedoeld maar mijn Frans is niet wat het moet zijn. Geef maar les aan groep 2 dus heb dat gelukkig niet nodig
<Quadagh> is waarschijnlijk vertaald joh...
<Izoe> maar over de pulseaudio equalizer; er staat hier downloaden maar bevat wel een bug......... Hoe los ik dat op? Of wordt dat meteen opgelost door de ongeveer 300mb aan updates die hij nu binnen haalt?
<Quadagh> en anders wel in engels ofzo...
<OerH> wacht eerst je updates af, met mogenlijk een reboot met nieuwe kernel :-)
<Quadagh> err, nee, die updates zijn niet voor iets wat je nu nog moet installeren.
<Izoe> ok ik dacht dat zo'n bug dan misschien ook opgelost zou zijn met een algemene update. Kan toch wel?
<Quadagh> en persoonlijk zou ik starten met een plugin voor rythmbox en die globale eq nog ff laten wachte... heb er toen ff met gesukkeld om hem werkend te krijge
<OerH> ja, eerst updates, dan multimedia, dan prutsen :-)
<Quadagh> ik heb em niet gelinked aan een ppa staan dus denk dat dat een losse download was, geen updates voor pulseaudio eq.
<Izoe> Ja, LAP, nu moet het hele systeem opnieuw worden opgestart. Zal ik maar eerst doen zeker?
<commandoline> Izoe: Ja
<Quadagh> anders krijg je vage foutmeldingen als je meer installeert :p
<Izoe> ok tot l8r
<Izoe> dank jullie wel
<Quadagh> later
<Quadagh> OerH heb je last van die bug in die rythmbox eq? der staat inderdaad een bug beschreve
<OerH> ik heb geen bugs gehoord
<sultan> bzzzzzz
<sultan> dat was een bug ;-)
<Quadagh> mep met de gazet
<Quadagh> bug opgelost
<sultan> kijk dat zijn de betere scanners
<OerH> dit is de enige realtime equaliser die ik ken, welke global eq gebruik jij ?
<Quadagh> hij noemt pulseaudio equaliser
<Quadagh> is maar vaag, er staat niet eens een help menu bij
<OerH> och, profielnaam aanmaken, en schuiven maar
<Quadagh> hier dit is em http://exploreubuntu.wordpress.com/2010/04/18/equalizer-for-pulse-audio/
<Quadagh> vrij simpel ding, maar was ik naar op zoek, globaal set once & forget :)
<OerH> jeuj, even opslaan :-)
<Quadagh> hij kruipt tussen je pulseaudio & je soundkaart
<OerH> realtime ?
<OerH> dus schuifjes schuiven levert direct geluidsverandering op ?
<Quadagh> yup
<OerH> kee
<Quadagh> let wel op met die defaults, het volume staat er mee in geset
<Quadagh> op 100%
<Quadagh> dus iedere keer als je een profiel wisselt... bang... 100%
<Quadagh> dus niet 's nachts inregelen :p
<Quadagh> wb
<Izoe> even een simpele vraag; ik heb onder beheer geklikt op synaptic pakketbeheer en zocht PIDGIN........ komen er 50 verschillende versies te voorschijn.
<OerH> oak de versie met de naam 'Pidgin' 603 kb
<OerH> oak-pak
<josspyker__> OerH, http://www.buienradar.nl/tekst.aspx?tekst=24uur
<Izoe> ok thnx
<josspyker__> ah, verkeerde kanaal, zat niet op te letten
<Izoe> sorry ik heb alle pidgin versie bekeken maar er staat nergens hoe groot de bestanden zijn.
<OerH> je kan pidgin ook vinden via softwarecentrum
<trijntje> Izoe, toepassingen -> Ubuntu software centrum, is wat eenvoudiger in het gebruik
<OerH> of empathy die nu al standaard is, zoals commandoline aangaf
<josspyker> waarom gebruik je empathy niet? zit er al in
<OerH> nu, pidgin is misschien vertrouwd :-)
<josspyker> ik heb eraf gekeild na de update naar 10.04
<josspyker> het werkte niet goed meer
<OerH> als irc client ?
<hansw> empathy heeft ook wel rare dingen, het houd de groepen niet vast (gebruikers zijn er uit na een herstart
<hansw> )
<Izoe> hebbes. Zijn jullie het nog niet beu? Want dan ga ik gewoon door met vragen stellen........
<OerH> leef u uit :-)
<Alex__> hoi
<Alex__> [alex@server MTA]$ ./mta-server
<Alex__>  ./mta-server: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<OerH> als pidgin eenmaal geinstalleerd is, laat synaptic zien welke pakketten het zijn.
<Izoe> ik heb bij Symbaloo de radio pagina toegevoegd maar geen enkel station geeft geluid. Normaal geeft Firefox aan welke plugin hij nodig heeft maar hij vraagt niets
<hansw> Alex__, wil je die niet als root starten zodat hij zich forked naar een gebruiker die in de config staat?
<Izoe> 100% NL, radio 538, radio 10gold.  Ik heb van alles geprobeerd maar geen geluid.
<hansw> Alex__, denk dat libpcre niet in jouw gebruikers path staat
<OerH> vanmiddag kon hij geen sudo doen..
<commandoline> lzoe: Heb je een linkje naar die pagina?
<hansw> ah
<Izoe> symbaloo.nl en daar moet je bij zoeken; radio invullen. Dan komen er resultaten en bovenaan 83 galleryś. Daarvan de tweede. Heet radio,
<Izoe> dan heb je allemaal startknoppen met verschillende radio stations
<Izoe> heb ik bij alle leerkrachten geïnstalleerd en iedereen gebruikt het, na schooltijd, in de klas.
<Izoe> Handig en voor ieder wat wils.
<OerH> draai je mta server in 64 bit ubuntu Alex__ ?
<commandoline> lzoe: Als ik dat doe, kom ik uit op nederland.fm, klopt dat?
<hansw> zo, even een kernel update, rebooten
<Izoe> er staat wel afspelen maar ik hoor niets
<Izoe> ja dat is de verzamelnaam
<commandoline> lzoe: heb je dat wat OerH je vertelde over Multimedia ( een tijdje geleden ) al gedaan?
<OerH> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<commandoline> hmm, ik heb 'm zelf ook niet :P
<Izoe> ja staat er op en heb ik onder software ook gevonden. Het programma voor het ouderlijk toezicht: launchpad.net/tmkpr kan ik nergens vinden. Ook gedownload....... dacht ik. Wel geklikt op downloaden
<Izoe> sorry, had ik nog niet gedaan. Nu is hij bezig. Maar de timekeeper kan ik nergens vinden.
<Alex__> henkjan__: als root krijg ik ook de zelfde melding
<Alex__> vriend van me logde in met root
<Alex__> OerH: hoe zie ik of het 64 bit is?
<Izoe> jiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeha, ik heb geluid. Dank jullie wel!
<Izoe> nu de timekeeper
<Izoe> waar kan ik die vinden
<Izoe> iemand enig idee?
<Izoe> het scherm uiterlijk-voorkeuren wil niet verdwijnen. Kan ik gewoon contr-alt-del gebruiken of is dat hier onverantwoord?
<commandoline> lzoe: Ctrl+Alt+Del gaat je hier niet helpen.
<Izoe> oei, oemoeta?
<commandoline> Als het venster vastgelopen is, wordt het grijs en zal er een venster verschijnen of je het wilt forceren af te sluiten. Als dat niet zo is, vermoed ik dat er een venstertje op de 'voorgrond' staat. ( mogelijk geminimaliseerd ), wat het hoofdvenster blokkeert te sluiten.
<Izoe> ok het is nl niet grijs
<Izoe> dank u
<Izoe> weet iemand wat ik moet invullen om via Pidgin dit chatforum te kunnen gebruiken? Hij vraagt om een wachtwoord.
<OerH> heb je je naam geregistreerd hier op  freenode ?
<Izoe> nee ik vul altijd gewoon de letter/cijfercombinatie in
<OerH> handleiding http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup simpel > /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<Izoe> ik wil nog graag de timekeeper Blacklist installeren maar hij blijft maar installeren. Iemand enig idee?
<OerH> zolang hij bezig is, afwachtten ?
<Izoe> al 10 minuten?
<Izoe> 1016 kb
<Izoe> het balkje blijft ook leeg\
<Izoe> er staat: waiting for synaptic to exit
<OerH> ah, hij vraagt of u synaptic sluit, staat deze nog open ?
<Izoe> waar kan ik dat vinden?
<OerH> ergens op je taakbalk
<Izoe> nog steeds: Uiterlijk-voorkeuren (krijg ik niet weg) Dan Firefox en tenslotte  Ubuntu softwarecentrum
<Izoe> ik heb bij visuele effecten NORMAAL aangeklikt. Is dat verkeerd misschien?
<Izoe> gelukt. Ik heb synaptic opnieuw gestart. Kreeg melding "kan niet werkt al" of zoiets. Daarna sloot hij vanzelf af.
<Izoe> ik ga sluiten bedankt voor alle hulp. Ik begin al Ubuntu-minded te worden.
<Izoe> bye
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-21
<richardm_> mogguh
<Quadagh> goeiemorge
<Alex____> erm, virtualbox crash
<Alex____> sorry, wrong channel :$
<Wobbo> Ik heb een Terratec H7 Usb apparaat gekocht om Digitenne te kunnen kijken (zit CAM module in)... er wordt wel een linux driver aangeboden op de site, maar ik snap niet hoe ik die moet installeren
<Wobbo> kan iemand mij helpen?
<Terminator> wat voor bestand staat er op hun site?
<Terminator> .???
<OerH> url ?
<Wobbo> http://linux.terratec.de/tv_en.html
<Wobbo> krijg een tar.gz bestandje
<Wobbo> uitgepakt heb ik een dvb-usb mapje en een front-end mapje
<Wobbo> alleen met de bestanden die erin zitten kan ik niks... ?
<OerH> als je zelf gaat builden, zul je eers build-essential moeten installeren,
<Wobbo> is dat nodig? zelf builden?
<OerH> ja, je hebt de source code gekregen
<Wobbo> ah okey
<Wobbo> hoe installeer ik de build-essential?
<Wobbo> gewoon intoetsen bij synaptic?
<OerH> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<Wobbo> okey build-essential gevonden en aan het installeren
<Wobbo> bedankt voor de linky
<OerH> je hebt nu alleen de bovenste regel nodig sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall
<Wobbo> okey gedaan
<OerH> dan stap 2, heb je eigenlijk al gedaan, uitpakken
<Wobbo> jep!
<OerH> dan in terminal, cd Downloads, cd 6007_linux_driver
<OerH> en cd dvb-usb
<OerH> dan zit je in de juiste map
<OerH> dan > ./configure
<OerH> en dan dacht ik make ?
<OerH> en als laatste > make install
<Wobbo> er gebeurt niks als ik in de goede map zit en > ./configure in typ
<OerH> hmm ik weer niet of je nog wat mist ..
<OerH> iemand ?
<Wobbo> Hmmm misschien omdat de configure file leeg is?
<Wobbo> er is ook een Kconfig file en een Makefile?
<Wobbo> uhoh...
<Wobbo> het moment dat ik dat intoets maakt hij de bestand leeg?
<OerH> nee, hij maakt een configure aan..
<OerH> mischien is het wel goed.
<OerH> doe dan > make
<Wobbo> gedaan
<Wobbo> nu staat er ook een leeg make bestandje...
<Wobbo> ernst@Wobbo-e:~/Downloads/6007_Linux_Driver/dvb/dvb-usb$ > ./configure
<Wobbo> ernst@Wobbo-e:~/Downloads/6007_Linux_Driver/dvb/dvb-usb$ > make
<Wobbo> ernst@Wobbo-e:~/Downloads/6007_Linux_Driver/dvb/dvb-usb$
<OerH> dan > sudo make install
<OerH> als het goed is zie je dan wel veel regels voorbijkomen
<Wobbo> ernst@Wobbo-e:~/Downloads/6007_Linux_Driver/dvb/dvb-usb$ > sudo make install
<Wobbo> make: *** Er is geen regel om doel 'install' te maken.  Gestopt.
<Wobbo> ernst@Wobbo-e:~/Downloads/6007_Linux_Driver/dvb/dvb-usb$
<Wobbo> :S
<OerH> make is dan niet gebeurt, ik weet niet waar het misgaat.
<Wobbo> helaas denk ik dan...
<OerH> rustig afwachten, mss leest er iemand mee
<Wobbo> ik heb het volgende geprobeerd:
<Wobbo> ernst@Wobbo-e:~/Downloads/6007_Linux_Driver/dvb/dvb-usb$ sudo > make
<Wobbo> dan is de make file in de folder ineens 441 bytes
<Wobbo> moet ik niet zoals "apt-get install linux-source-2.6.30 linux-headers-2.6.30-1-686 kernel-package" ?
<Wobbo> Ik kan wel dvb-c en dvb-s in linux, zelf met een usb ding, alleen niets dvb-t KPN... En dat is het enige wat ik nu kan.
<dennis> hejj ^^
<OerH> ned1 2 3 en lokaal is ongevodeerd, maar of gecodeerde signalen gaan werken, betwijffel ik
<dennis> Iemand hier??
<sultan> nee allemaal weg
<dennis> Mooizo ^^
<dennis> Feestie bouwe!
<dennis> maaar ik heb een vraag
<sultan> niet vragen, maar gewoon stellen die vraag
<dennis> Ik heb zjuis G-mountiso gedownload en geinstalleerd
<dennis> nou had ik Ubuntu studio als .iso bestand gedownload, succesvol gemounted via Gmount
<dennis> maar ik heb geen ideeeeeee hoe ik dat programma aan de praat moet krijgen
<dennis> ( ubuntu studio )
<OerH> je kan eenvoudiger via synaptic ubuntu-studio installeren
<OerH> of wil je de iso gebruiken in virtualbox ?
<dennis> get-apt sudo ubuntu-studio ?
<dennis> ofziets(A)
<dennis> Nee, hoef de iso niet te grbruiken in virualbox
<dennis> tis meer dat ik het ergens las op een forum en opzoek was naar een proggie waarmee je goed muziek e.d. kon editen
<dennis> en toen zag ik dit proggie staan, leek me wel lachen :) dus maar even gaan proberen
<OerH> maar ubuntu-studio heeft een apparte RT kernel, ik zou hem op een eigen partitie installeren
<dennis> Ok, licht toe, blijkbaar heb ik dat forum toch niet goed genoeg doorgespit
<grubherstellen> hoi
<grubherstellen> hoi
<OerH> wat begrijp je niet, aan installeren op een apparte partitie ?
<grubherstellen> weet iemand hoe ik grub herinstaleer
<dennis> Ik was in de veronderstelling dat ubuntu studio een programma was
<dennis> maar dat heb ik dus waarschijnlijk verkeerd opgevat
<grubherstellen> ubuntu studio
<dennis> weet iemand dan zo een Garageband achtig programma voor ubuntu ?
<OerH> nee, het is een complete ubuntu editie
<OerH> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Studio
<grubherstellen> oerheks weet je hoe ik grub
<grubherstellen> herstel
<grubherstellen> ik wit nu in live cd
<OerH> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2#HerstelGrub2meteenLiveCD
<grubherstellen> dqnkje
<OerH> succes :-)
<grubherstellen> Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250000000000 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30394 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Disk identifier: 0x00029ca2     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1       27282   219141641   83  Linux /dev/sda2           29911       30394     3887730   82  Linux swap / Solaris /dev/sda3           27283       29910    21109410    5  E
<grubherstellen> welke heb ik
<OerH> wat is er mis dan met grub ?
<grubherstellen> ah ik zal uitlegen dus ik had jolicloud geinstaleerd in dualboot en verwijderd maar daar stond
<OerH> plakken in http://paste.ubuntu.com/  graag, dit is niet echt te lezen
<grubherstellen> de grub
<OerH> ah als je ubuntu 10.04 of 10.10 hebt, heb je grub2
<grubherstellen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546320/
<grubherstellen> 10.10
<grubherstellen> 9.10 is ook grub 2 dacht ik
<pietrubens> hallo
<pietrubens> ubuntu 10.04, 64bit, HP pavilion, net installatie gedaan. Wireless detecteer juist netwerk, en zegt dat er een verbinding is, maar  kan geen internetverbinding maken
<grubherstellen> oei
<grubherstellen> doe is ifconfig
<pietrubens> hallo grub, ik ben 100% noob
<grubherstellen> in  terminal
<OerH> welke beveiliging ? WPA WPA2 ?
<pietrubens> ok
<grubherstellen> je gqqt naar
<grubherstellen> terminal
<grubherstellen> en typt ifconfig
<pietrubens> ok, gedaan
<grubherstellen> en pqste eve hier
<grubherstellen> qjq oer
<grubherstellen> welke moek ne;e
<grubherstellen> nemen
<pietrubens> paste kan niet, ik zit op 2de laptop nu: ubuntu op HP, win7 op mijn vaio
<grubherstellen> oz
<grubherstellen> ow
<OerH> misschien eerst via draad, wpasupplicant installeren
<pietrubens> draadconnectie is onmogelijk
<pietrubens> waar ik ben is enkel mogelijk via wireless
<pietrubens> ik zit namelijk in een hotel in brazilie
<grubherstellen> oei
<pietrubens> en het is hier een 35° :p
<grubherstellen> ow
<OerH> brb
<pietrubens> maar ok, ik heb config gedaan, en ik zie 3 "paragrafen": eth0, lo en wlan0"
<dennis> maaaar oerhhh
<dennis> heb je een sudo-apt-get ding voor me?
<dennis> van ubuntu studio >?
<dennis> en hoe maak je een partitie?
<dennis> of virtualbox
<dennis> wat is handiger?
<RawChid> dennis: schroom niet om je probleemstelling duidelijk te schetsen
<pietrubens> iemand enig idee hoe ik verder kan?
<dennis> is het handiger om ubuntu studio in virtualbox of op een aparte partitie te draaien?
<dennis> aangezien ik het waarschijnlijk toch alleen maar af en toe zal gebruiken om dingen op te nemen en te editen
<dennis> of is er nog een ander goed programma waarmee ik dat makkelijk kan doen? ( het opnemen, editen en maken van muziek )
<RawChid> dennis, je hebt nu al UBuntu installed?
<dennis> yes
<RawChid> Voor zover ik weet is Ubuntu Studio vooral een samenraapsel van een hoop audio/beel programma's (kort door de bocht).
<RawChid> Je kunt die programma's ook gewoon in Ubuntu installeren.
<dennis> Ok,
<RawChid> Via software centrum ;)
<RawChid> Dat lijkt mij het makkelijkst
<dennis> okej
<dennis> naja, wat ik eigenlijk echt zoek is een programma waarmee je zowel muziek kan editen als maken
<Izoe> goedenavond, heeft iemand ervaring met Nanny parental control? Ik heb het ingesteld maar je kunt gewoon met alles werken. Alleen staat er bovenin een kinderwagen in beeld. Verder komt er een veld waar staat hoe lang het duurt voordat je weer iets mag doen
<dennis> dus een soort van garageband
<RawChid> Ah oke, dat weet ik niet zo goed.
<RawChid> dennis: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Alternatives
<Izoe> ik probeer nu timekeeper maar daarvoor moet ik een ppa toevoegen. Invullen in terminal????
<Izoe> kan iemand a.u.b. uitleggen hoe ik timekpr installeer en gebruik? Of hoe ik parent control kan instellen zodat kinderen niet altijd kunnen inloggen?
<Izoe> ik bedoel Nanny parent control
<Izoe> die is al geïnstalleerd
<OerH> ppa van timekeeper https://launchpad.net/~timekpr-maintainers/+archive/ppa
<Izoe> dank je wel maar daar ben ik al geweest en ik begrijp er niets van. Heb ondertussen in softwarecentrum iets van PAA toegevoegd maar het zegt me niets.
<Izoe> Zou je a.u.b. kunnen helpen? Er zit er hier ééntje al dagen te wachten om te kunnen computeren maar 12 uren per dag vind ik wat veel. En onder Windows heeft ze timeslot gekraakt
<OerH> ik heb timekeeper/netnanny nooit gebruikt, kan je wel helpen die ppa toe te voegen
<OerH> open systeem > beheer > synaptic
<Izoe> graag
<Izoe> ok
<OerH> dan op de werkbalk instellingen > pakketbronnen
<hullepz0r> ik zit hier op een steeds weer crashende ubuntu 10.04 server met xfce erop, iemand suggesties??
<OerH> dan opent pakketbronnen, ga naar 2e tab, en dan daar onderaan toevoegen: ppa:timekpr-maintainers/ppa
<Izoe> ok; alle schermen schieten zo voor elkaar.
<OerH> als je dioe toegevoegd hebt, sluiten, en laten herladen
<hullepz0r> ie slaagt gewoon vast, zij het tijdens opstart of zelfs als alles geladen is inclusief grafies
<OerH> dan kun je timekeeper via synaptic installeren
<Izoe> ik ben eerst een heleboel schermen aan het sluiten. Sorry ff eentje naar bed brengen..........
<OerH> hullepz0r, kijk in /var/log/dmesg welke meldingen voorbij komen
<OerH> kan een geheugenfout zijn, moederbord fout, of simpel stof die koeling tegenhoud
<hullepz0r> dank, eens checken
<hullepz0r> raar dat het zo plots vandaag is gestart :s
<Izoe> ben ik weer. Ik had die regel al toegevoegd maar vooraan staat nog ppa.launchpad.net en dan http://ppa.timekpr-maintainers/ppa
<OerH> je hoeft alleen dit in te vullen
<OerH> ppa:timekpr-maintainers/ppa
<Izoe> maar ik had het van de ubuntusite gekopieerd. Moet ik het weghalen?\
<OerH> ja, verkeerde weghalen
<Izoe> ik krijg foutmelding; iets niet toegevoegd.......
<Izoe> zou het toch die launchpad kunnen zijn?
<commandoline> wat is de precieze melding?
<commandoline> en nee, die launchpad.net opzich is geen valide PPA.
<Izoe> Ophalen van http://ppa.timekpr-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg is mislukt  Er gebeurde iets raars bij het oplossen van 'ppa.timekpr-maintainers:http' (-5 - Aan hostnaam is geen adres verbonden)
<Izoe> het standaardmenu is: Kon niet alle pakketbronindices downloaden  De pakketbron is mogelijk niet meer beschikbaar of kon niet bereikt worden vanwege netwerkproblemen. Een eventueel beschikbare oudere versie van de mislukte index zal gebruikt worden. Anders zal de pakketbron worden genegeerd. Controleer uw netwerkverbinding en verzeker u ervan dat het adres van de pakketbron in de voorkeuren goed is ingesteld.
<OerH> hmm bij mij werkt hij wel
<OerH> timekpr 0.3.2~ppa1~ubuntu2
<commandoline> heb je al je eigen pogingen om die bron toe te voegen wel ongedaan gemaakt? ( en ik moet offline, sorry... )
<OerH> oude weghalen, sluiten, en weer heropenen en toevoegen
<Izoe> ja heb ik verwijderd zodat alleen jouw regel nog over blijft
<Izoe> dat heb ik NIET gedaan.
<Izoe> ff opnieuw
<Izoe> moment
<OerH> dat moet goed zijn, sluiten, verwerken kan een minuut duren om de sleutel op te halen
<Izoe> ik heb launchpad enz. verwijderd en afgesloten
<Izoe> klopt het dat er twee regels komen? Eéntje met broncode?
<OerH> ja
<Izoe> heb het gedaan en foutmelding blijft
<OerH> die pc zit nu wel op het internet ?
<Izoe> ja anders kan ik toch niet chatten?
<OerH> ah oke, wou dat even checken, netwerkproblemen ..
<Izoe> kan ik nanny parent control niet aanpassen zodat je moet inloggen voordat je kunt computeren? Nu komt alleen de melding maar alles werkt 24 uur
<Izoe> ik heb hier gezocht: https://launchpad.net/timekpr
<Izoe> maar in het Engels en Ubuntujargon........... valt niet mee
<OerH> System beheer Parental Control
<OerH> of ouderlijk toezicht ?
<OerH> dan krijg je dit menu > http://www.unixmen.com/news-today/853-gnome-nanny-a-control-prental-for-gnome-ubuntu-
<Izoe> het programma met de kinderwagen rechtsboven is Nanny-parent-control Maar de andere staat ook in mijn lijst. Incl. een bestand blacklists
<OerH> blacklist, daar kun je sites op programmeren wat niet mag
<Izoe> ik heb die gisteravond netjes ingevuld maar toen ik ging inloggen met de "beperkte" gebruiker kon ik, buiten de geselecteerde tijd, nog alles doen.
<Izoe> ik wil alleen de tijd inperken.
<josspyker> grappig, ben benieuwd of ze dit ook kan omzeilen
<Izoe> Ze is 13 dus er zijn maar enkele sites die ik wilde blokkeren. Dat heb ik al gedaan
<Izoe> Timeslot heeft de hele zomervakantie, met veel gezucht, gewerkt. Maar na de eerste schoolweek wist ze het precies, en zelfs heel eenvoudig, te kraken.
<josspyker> wat gebeurd er als ze een live cd gebruikt?
<Izoe> Ze is, net als ik, volledig onbekend met Ubuntu. En ik ken niemand in mijn omgeving die er mee werkt. Dus ook raad vragen aan klasgenoten of kennissen wordt moeilijk.
<Izoe> Ik heb er 5 weken, en heeeeeel veeeeeeeeel uren over gedaan om Ubuntu eindelijk te installeren zonder dat ik die cd nodig had. Heb hem meteen weg gestopt.
<josspyker> heb je miscchien kans dat ze op zoek gaat naar een nerd,lol
<Izoe> haha ja nou, terwijl ze dat doet............ kan ze anders niets ..........
<OerH> nou ja, alles wat ze wil downloaden gaat niet werken, meestal :-D
<OerH> vooral geen wine installeren.
<Izoe> maar het zal toch wel langer duren dan bij Timeslot. Verder stond op deze laptop Vista. Dat programma; ouderlijk toezicht, kon ze niet kraken. Ze baalde vreselijk maar het netwerk werkte niet meer na de laatste updates. Vandaar deze oplossing
<OerH> eigenlijk, ehm .. heb je met ubuntu een apparte distro gekozen, ubuntu maakt geen gebruik van root pass.
<Izoe> En bij Vista kun je alleen tijden aangeven. Dus tussen 13.00u en 14.00u bijv. Daś niet handig. Bij Nanny..........huppeldepup kun je ook de maximale tijden aangeven.
<Izoe> Alleen jammer dat je niet moet inloggen en het zo werkt.
<Izoe> hoezo geen wine?
<Izoe> wat is wine?
<josspyker> windows emulator
<Izoe> en dat betekent?
<josspyker> kan je windows progjes meer draaien
<OerH> daarmee kun je office en windows games installeren
<Izoe> ok
<OerH> niet alle, en soms met extra aanpassingen
<Izoe> maar ze speelt geen spelletjes. Vooral, Hyves, MSN, Facebook en YouTube zijn IMPORTANT
<Izoe> ze voelt zich momenteel helemaal REMY............
<OerH> bureaublad op afstand instellen is op het kantje ..
<Izoe> heb net even Nintendo DS spel gekopieerd vanaf usb stick. Is in één keer gelukt
<Izoe> wooooow
<Izoe> maar al met al, nog geen beperkte inlog. Waarom moet ik trouwens 2x inloggen? Eerst met een sleutel?? En later als gebruiker
<Izoe> Kan ik dat niet wijzigen? Misschien moet ze dan wel inloggen?
<OerH> ja, ik dacht dat de instellingen pas werkten na inloggen
<Izoe> nee dat is het probleem.
<josspyker> kan je het niet per gebruiker instellen?
<Izoe> je moet inloggen en dan komt bovenin de tijd die het duurt voor je MAG computeren. (internetten, mailen, enz kun je apart instellen) Maar alles werkt gewoon.
<Izoe> heb ik gedaan. Alleen voor haar ingesteld
<josspyker> zou ook zeker een eigen account aanmaken
<Izoe> maar als ze inlogt, nou ja nu ik nog, werkt alles. Ook buiten de ingestelde tijden. Ik heb ingesteld; tussen 10.00u en 21.00u en totaal 3 uren.
<Izoe> en dan?
<Izoe> ik ben nu boss
<Izoe> moet ik er nog één aanmaken?
<josspyker> niet als je er al 2 hebt
<Izoe> ik heb er nu twee. Eentje voor Remy ;-)
<Izoe> helemaal alleen op de wereld........ al bijna 2 dagen.
<Izoe> ik heb voorkeuren opstarttoepassingen gevonden. Daar staat geen nanny parent control tussen. Moet dat niet?
<Izoe> bij toevoegen; bladeren; vond ik alleen bij downloads; nanny.nbl
<Izoe> is nbl iets speciaals?
<OerH> het lijkt me wel handig als het opstart bij inlog,
<Izoe> maar ik vind alleen het bestand downloads/nanny dus dat moet ik niet hebben.
<Izoe> waar vind ik het uitgepakte/ geïnstalleerde programma
<OerH> misschien in netnanny zelf, in instellingen menu ?
<Izoe> bij software?
<OerH> je kiest eerst de user, dan pas je de tijden aan, begrijp ik.
<Izoe> ja eerst gebruiker aanmaken. Dan kiezen en dan aangeven wat wel en/of niet mag en wanneer/ hoe lang
<Izoe> op zich goed geregeld.
<Izoe> kan het niet te maken hebben met het dubbel inloggen? De versleuteling van ..........
<Izoe> want ze kan niet computeren zonder dat die code is ingevoerd
<Izoe> het staat onder systeem; beheer; parental control
<OerH> gewoon zorgen dat ze jouw pass niet weet
<Izoe> maar dan kan ze helemaal niet inloggen.
<josspyker> kan je trouwens niet iets op de router installeren, want een live cd omzeilt alles
<Izoe> ze mag wel inloggen op haar naam maar niet in het systeem rommelen en niet langer dan 3 uren per dag
<josspyker> wel lache, ik denk zomaar dat het haar gaat lukken om die nanny te omzeilen
<Izoe> zie ik dan wel. Ik moet in ieder geval niet zeggen dat ik mijn best niet heb gedaan
<Izoe> verstand kwam toch met de jaren?
<josspyker> misschien wordt ze eventueel wel linux sysadmin,lol
<OerH> ik kan ook niet zo 1 2 3 een manual van netnanny vinden
<Izoe> ach kan ik ook nog wat leren.
<Izoe> http://projects.gnome.org/nanny/
<Izoe> daar heb ik het gedownload
<Izoe> http://www.unixmen.com/news-today/853-gnome-nanny-a-control-prental-for-gnome-ubuntu-
<Izoe> dit is de link die in het installatie menu staat
<josspyker> het valt mij trouwens wel op dat de jeugd van tegenwoordig continue met die telefoons bezig zijn, steeds checken of er een bericht is
<Izoe> ja gelukkig heeft ze nog geen smartphone
<OerH> het voed de onzekerheid
<josspyker> vind ik ook
<OerH> tv beelden verweken kost nog langer dan het downloaden ervan
<OerH> effin, ubuntu-nl-offtopic problemen
<OerH> maar ik snap prima, als je je kind beschermt, met een vies woord "controleren"
<Izoe> ja voorkomen is beter dan genezen. En 13 weten ze toch alles beter...........
<Izoe> ik wil het toevoegen in het opstartvenster maar kan het na; bladeren nergens vinden.
<OerH> nou, het probleem is dat ouders niet op de hoogte zijn van wat kan en mogenlijk is.
<josspyker> hehe, ik denk dat dit toch wel gaat omzeilen, na enige studie
<Izoe> ik begin bij bestandssysteem; maar dan?
<Izoe> is xpm toepassingsextentie als exe?
<Izoe> ik heb picasa ook maar ff gedownload maar de linuxversie start meteen met downloaden maar installeren is toch weer wat anders. Ik heb het opgeslagen in een aangemaakte map maar dan........
<Izoe> ik vind het toepassingsbestand niet
<OerH> picassa is windows versie met ingebouwde wine, als je iets download, komt dit in ~/Downloads
<Izoe> ja daar heb ik het gevonden maar hoe open ik het?
<Izoe> ik heb al een alternatief; F-spot foto manager
<Izoe> ziet er hetzelfde uit
<Izoe> alleen de inlog nog.
<Izoe> waarom moet je eerst een sleutelcode invoeren?
<OerH> ?
<Izoe> als ik opstart moet ik eerst een wachtwoord invullen ...... iets met sleutel......
<Izoe> daarna als gebruiker
<Izoe> dus 2x wachtwoord
<Izoe> ander wachtwoord
<OerH> dat zal wel je netnanny zijn
<Izoe> nee dat kan niet want dat moest al vóór ik het gedownload had
<OerH> bij installatie vraaagt ubuntu idd om je pass, van je account
<OerH> maar 2x ??
<OerH> het is trouwens niet aan te raden, om zomaar software te downloaden en installeren, via synaptic of softwarecentrum krijg je namelijk updates, nu waarschijnlijk niet
<Izoe> maar nu vraagt hij het elke keer als ik opstart
<Izoe> daarna gewoon gebruikerswachtwoord
<Izoe> er staat bovenaan (rechts) ook een sleuteltje. Volgens mij heeft het daar iets mee te maken
<OerH> lijkt me netnanny
<OerH> of sleuteltje, kan synaptic zijn ..
<OerH> updates ?
<Izoe> ik heb al een heleboel keren gescand naar nieuwe updates maar hij vindt niets
<sultan> is gewoon je sleutelring Izoe, die kun je wel uitschakelen als je dat persé wilt
<Izoe> perse? is het noodzakelijk? het gaat om de parental control
<Izoe> als dat werkt ben ik tevreden
<Izoe> en er er nog ééntje die helemaal tevreden zal zijn
<josspyker> als je er over een uurtje nog bent dan zal ik netnanny wel even op een testbox zetten, moet ff boodschappen doen
<Izoe> maar ze kan de pc niet opstarten zonder dat ik die sleuterring "activeer"
<Izoe> dus als ze alleen wil computeren, binnen de tijdslimit, moet ik altijd opstarten?
<Izoe> daś toch niet handig?
<josspyker> lijkt mij niet
<Izoe> maar het woord persé..........klinkt als NIET verstandig
<josspyker> kan ze wel inloggen met haar gebruikersnaam?
<Izoe> ja maar ze kan gewoon 24 uur inloggen. Alleen komt bovenin een kinderwagen met de tijdsmelding. Hoe lang het nog duurt, in uren en minuten, voor ze weer op de computer kan..........
<Izoe> ze lacht zich een breuk denk ik. (zou ik ook doen)
<Gotiniens> hoe oud is ze Izoe ?
<Izoe> 13 in april 14
<Gotiniens> mjah kan je er ook donder op zeggen dat ze er een weg omheen gaat zoeken
<Gotiniens> had ik ook gedaan :P
<Izoe> kan ik dan ook niet helpen. Ik kan maar mijn best doen
<Izoe> "/home/boss/Downloads/nanny 2.30.0/nanny-2.30.0/INSTALL" kan ik dit toevoegen in opstarttoepassingen? Ik vind geen exe bestand
<Izoe> hoe heet een toepassingsbestand bij Ubuntu? Geen exe maar..........
<Izoe> ik wil de toepassing starten maar weet niet wat ik moet kiezen
<Izoe> heb de map nanny.2.30.0 gevonden maar dan?
<Gotiniens> executable
<Gotiniens> is niet echt een extensie voor
<Gotiniens> je kan hem herkenen aan het icoontje
<Gotiniens> of in de terminal is het meestal groen
<Izoe> welk bestand heb ik nodig om op te starten? Kan ik dat vinden bij
<Izoe> synaptic pakketbeheer zie ik een groen vierkant
<Izoe> ik ga ff opnieuw starten als dat nog lukt tenminste
<Izoe> dank voor alle moeite tot nu toe
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-22
<ubuntuopusb> hoietjes
<ubuntuopusb> ik heb een vraagje
<ubuntuopusb> kan ik ubuntu instaleren op een usb
<Helen> Ik probeer op een andere (Acer) desktop waar vista op staat ubuntu te installeren - wil deze ook als dualboot net als m'n andere desktop, maar ik krijg steeds een error bericht nl.: "could not retrieve the required installation files. See c\use3rs etc etc.. Wordt er bedoeld dat m'n installatie cd niet goed is - beschadigd bijv. of iets anders?
<Helen> Iets anders: Als ik inlog krijg ik:  This nickname is registered.  Maar ik heb me ooit eens ook geregistreerd als Helen, wat betekend dit dan?
<OrangeUbuntu> Wat is een goede rss-reader?
<OrangeUbuntu> ik heb nu liferea, maar die toont geen headers van elke niewe feed. Alleen maar 'Tweakers heeft 1 nieuwe feed'
<jelmer> OrangeUbuntu: ook niet als je de view veranderd?
<jelmer> verandert
<jelmer> sorry :-)
<OrangeUbuntu> nee, ik kan vrij weinig instellen
<jelmer> Ik heb "Normal view" en "Combined View" opties
<OrangeUbuntu> onder Extra -> voorkeuren -> GUI
<OrangeUbuntu> daar kan ik weinige instellen
<OrangeUbuntu> waar kijk jij dan?
<jelmer> Dit zit direct onder het "View" menu ("Beeld" in het Nederlands ws?)
<OrangeUbuntu> maar nu begrijpen we elkaar verkeerd denk ik. Ik bedoel dat ik in de popup graag de titel van de feed wil hebben inplaats van "Tweakers.net heeft 4 nieuwe updates"
<jelmer> ahh
<jelmer> sorry, dat weet ik inderdaad ook niet
<OrangeUbuntu> ik installeer wel een ander rss-reader
<jelmer> OrangeUbuntu: tweakers is de feed overigens, dus je bedoelt de titel van de post denk ik
<OrangeUbuntu> ja, ik dat wil ik graag ;)
<OrangeUbuntu> thanks
<OrangeUbuntu> heeft iemand nog een suggestie voor een goede ander feedreader?
<OerH> ik lees rss-feeds gewoon in firefox
<OrangeUbuntu> ik gebruikt chromium en daar is dat lastiger
<OrangeUbuntu> voor mij tot nu toe onmogelijk
<OrangeUbuntu> en het is ook niet helemaal wat ik wil, ik wil namelijk een popup wanneer en nieuwe posts zijn
<OerH> maar wat ik teruglas, rss geeft aan x berichten i.p.v de koppen, ik weet niet welk progje dat wel weergeeft.
<OrangeUbuntu> ik zag het bij een vriend van mij op zijn desktop, ik weet alleen inet welke reader hij gebruikt
<OrangeUbuntu> ern die vriend is niet online, dus kan het hem niet vragen
<OrangeUbuntu> nu niet
<OrangeUbuntu> en  ongeduldig als ik ben vroeg ik het hier fgf (A)
<berkes> OrangeUbuntu, liferea is best goed voor Gnome. Voor KDE Akgregator
<deepocean> Hallo allemaal
<deepocean> Kan iemand me helpen met mijn geen mic probleem aub
<deepocean> Ik heb een Medion Laptop met Realtek ALC 888 microfoon. Geluid werkt maar mic werkt niet
<berkes> deepocean, ik neem aan dat je Geluidsvoorkeuren » Invoer » [x] Geluid dempen"  niet hebt aangevinkt?
<deepocean> Ja
<OerH> terminal: alsamixer , F6 select juiste soundcard en F4 capture instellingen nazien
<OerH> als je niets kan verbeteren, is linux-backports-modules-alsa-generic misschien de oplossing http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/geluidsrecorder-in-9-10/msg598160/#msg598160
<deepocean> Pulse audio herkent  mij Realtek ALC888 ook niet
<deepocean> kijk hier voor naar de screenshots
<deepocean> http://img822.imageshack.us/i/63788552.png/
<deepocean> http://img52.imageshack.us/i/53169031.png/
<deepocean> http://img10.imageshack.us/i/90813628.png/
<deepocean> http://img547.imageshack.us/i/37450204.png/
<OerH> op het 1e plaatje word hij wel herkend
<deepocean> onder Alsa
<OerH> probeer de backport modules
<deepocean> Als ik dan op Test klik hoor ik vaag geruid
<deepocean> hoe doe ik dat
<OerH> synaptic > linux-backports-modules-alsa-generic en dan jouw kernelversie installeren
<deepocean> OerH, dit is mijn eerste Linux install :)
<deepocean> Hoe bedoel je kernel versie installeren?
<OerH> terminal > uname -a
<OerH> dat geeft je huidige kernel versie
<OerH> en die versie van alsa backports installeer je via synaptic
<deepocean> Linux Ectbatana 2.6.35-23-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 10:18:49 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<OerH> voor jou 2.6.35-23 dus
<deepocean> dus ik moet naar U software center en dan zoeken op : "backport"
<deepocean> dan zie ik een lijst van backports
<OerH> jups
<deepocean> wil je trouwens een overzicht van mijn lsmod?
<OerH> hoezo ?
<deepocean> even rebooten
<hannie> SWAT, ping
<rene> hallo is daar iemand
<Guest93932> hallo is daar iemand
<lordnoid> ja, ik en 69 anderen
<OerH> :-)
<Guest93932> oke ik heb een technische vraag over ubuntu met 2 nic's
<Guest93932> de webserver luisterd maar naar 1 van de 2
<Guest93932> iemand ervaring?
<OerH> dit lijkt me normaal
<Guest93932> tips? hij luisterd nu naar de verkeerde (lokaal netwerk)
<OerH> ik denk /etc/network/interfaces aanpassen ?
<Guest93932> ja dacht ik ook maar weet niet hoe???
<OerH> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Guest93932> staat nu iface eth1 inet dhcp
<OerH> plak die hele output eens in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Guest93932> iface eth0 inet static
<Guest93932> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546644/
<Guest93932> kan je er wat mee
<OerH> waarom draai je niet gewoon netwerkkabels om?
<lordnoid> denk eerder dat je het in de apache config zou moeten zoeken
<Guest93932> geprobeert, werkt niet de 2.range heeft geen dhcp en dan heb ik niks meer
<lordnoid> maar volgens mij zou de service op beide tegelijk moeten draaien
<lordnoid> ze hebben natuurlijk wel allebei een ander ip
<OerH> edit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Guest93932> ja eth1 zit in .1.68 lokaal
<lordnoid> en werkt die interface waar apache dus niet naar luistert verder wel?
<lordnoid> kun je pingen naar je server vanaf een pc in dat netwerk
<Guest93932> ja, kan pingen
<lordnoid> en andere services? ssh of ftp ofzo.. werken die wel?
<Guest93932> van ubuntu server naar het lokale netwerk
<Guest93932> en ook naar andere servers op de .2.range
<lordnoid> de interface die niet werkt met apache
<Guest93932> zie ze dan ook
<Guest93932> kan vanaf de andere server in de .2.range de website wel zien??
<lordnoid> ik snap t niet meer
<Guest93932> maar niet vanaf de .1.range
<lordnoid> aha
<lordnoid> dus je hebt 1 netwerkkaart op de .2 range en een op de .1 range?
<Guest93932> ja
<lordnoid> en apache draait, en je kan erbij vanaf een host op de .2 range en niet vanaf een host op de .1 range
<Guest93932> ja
<lordnoid> en je kan wel pingen vanaf een host op de .2 range naar de server
<lordnoid> uh.. vanaf een host op de .1 range
<OerH> gooi de server met static ip ook in 192.168.1.x ??
<Guest93932> ja en ook de website die er op draait zien
<lordnoid> Guest93932, ook vanaf de .1 range?
<Guest93932> nee
<lordnoid> en ook niet pingen vanaf de .1 range?
<Guest93932> nee kan niet pingen vanaf de 1.range
<lordnoid> dan is die netwerkkaart niet goed geconfigureerd
<lordnoid> is dat eth1?
<Guest93932> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546644/
<Guest93932> eth 1 is de 1.range via dhcp
<lordnoid> maak daar eens een static ip van dan
<Guest93932> eth0 is de .2.range in de dmz
<lordnoid> en dat auto eth0 eth1
<lordnoid> ik had dat altijd op aparte regels
<lordnoid> maarja.. dit kan blijkbaar ook
<lordnoid> ik moet nu weg sorry. succes.
<Guest93932> oke dank
<luc_> Hallo mensen,wanneer ik een nieuw thema wil installeren via systeem/voorkeuren/uiterlijk en dan Meer themas online verkrijgen aanklik komt er dit: Could not connect to database: Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet', system error: 111
<OerH> die url komt uit op http://art.gnome.org/themes/
<OerH> en idd, die server is gecrashed
<luc_> dus geen probleem bij mij ?
<OerH> nope, hier idem.
<OerH> ik zocht net op de pagina hoe contact te krijgen om dit te melden
<OerH> front http://www.gnome.org/ doet het wel namelijk
<luc_> ben ik even gerust,ben een overloper van windows en nu zo'n maand bezig met Ubuntu
<OerH> maar er zijn meer sites, http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<luc_> OK,zal mij daar eens mee bezig houden,thanks!
<OerH> ik denk dat http://gnome-look.org/ het populairst is.
<lordnoid> Guest93932, nog gelukt?
<Madelein> Ik probeer ubuntu opnieuw te installeren maar loop tegen een aantal problemen aan. kan iemand mij helpen?
<lordnoid> Madelein, dat ligt eraan. Welke problemen?
<Madelein> wanneer ik vraag om de hele schijf over te schrijven geeft hij toch aan dat mijn partities te klein zijn
<Madelein> ik probeer mijn computer te installeren van af een usb stik maar ik heb het idee dat hij de nieuwe installatie ook op deze usb stik probeerd te zetten
<lordnoid> je kan bij de installatie toch kiezen op welke schijf je het wilt installeren?
<OerH> in dat overzicht, met je schijf, kan je rechtsboven een andere schijf kiezen, dacht ik ?
<Madelein> nee, ik krijg alleen maar de optie flashdrive 2gb
<Madelein> maar kan geen andere schijgen kiezen
<lordnoid> en het werkte eerder wel, met dezelfde versie van ubuntu?
<Madelein> eerder heb ik het via een cd gedaan maar mijn cdrom is stuk denk ik
<Madelein> dus probeer ik het nu via usb
<lordnoid> via unetbootin?
<GeertRoumen> Klopt het dat er in 11.04 deze balk links in beeld zit http://www.multimediaboom.com/ubuntu-11-04-%E2%80%93-screenshots-guides-overview-what%E2%80%99s-new-features/
<Madelein> ja heb ik ook geprobeert
<lordnoid> GeertRoumen, ja
<GeertRoumen> want ik het de laatste gedownload en ik zag hem niet
<GeertRoumen> Via Testdrivefrondend
<lordnoid> 11.04 is nog lang niet uit. Waarschijnlijk zit het er nog niet in dan
<OerH> GeertRoumen, je krijgt die balk als je videokaart sterk genoeg is.
<lordnoid> Madelein, precies dezelfde fout?
<Madelein> ja
<GeertRoumen> okey,
<OerH> dat heet unity ?
<lordnoid> Madelein, en als je handmatige partitie-indeling doet, zie je dan wel je harde schijf ertussen?
<OerH> global menu
<lordnoid> unity ja
<Madelein> ik heb nu de petities hantmatig opnieuw ingesteld maar zit nu al een half uur te wachten op het dedecteren van bestantssytemen?
<lordnoid> ja das te lang
<lordnoid> dus je bent ook nog niet in het scherm gekomen van het indelen?
<Madelein> ja wel
<lordnoid> en toen zag je wel je harddisk?
<Madelein> ja ik denk het wel
<lordnoid> je hebt je partities toch ingedeeld?
<Madelein> ik heb verschillende forums bekeken en van alles geprobeert
<OerH> met gehele schijf gebruiken kan het bijna niet mis, tenzij op dat punt je point op usbstick staat .. of de installer is corrupt
<Madelein> maar weet niet meer precies wat en in welke volgorden
<lordnoid> maar heb je bij de handmatige partitie-indeling je partities ook ingedeeld?
<Madelein> ja, maar bij de eerste keer kreeg ik toen een foutmelding dat er geen basisbestantsysteem was aan gegeven
<lordnoid> dan heb je het niet goed ingedeeld
<lordnoid> maar ik ben wel benieuwd of je daar je harddisk wel zag
<GeertRoumen> ik heb een garmin, welke software werkt daar het beste bij, (in Ubuntu)
<GeertRoumen> Het is een Garmin Etrex legend HCx
<Madelein> er stond niet leterlijk dat het mijn harddisk was maar ik neem aan van wel want ik had 88 gb vrijeruimte dus het was in elkgeval niet mijn usbstik
<lordnoid> Madelein, oke dan lijkt het er inderdaad op. Nu alleen nog goed indelen ;)
<Madelein> maar hoe doe ik dat?
<lordnoid> Madelein, je zit nu in dat scherm?
<Madelein> nee ik ben er al voorbij. Daarna gaf hij nog een foutmelding dat hij de /cdrom niet kon loskoppelen en nu blijft hij dus hangen in het dedecteren van bestantsystemen
<lordnoid> ja kun je dat wegklikken?
<Madelein> maar verder gebeurt er niets
<lordnoid> cancellen ofzo
<Madelein> ja
<Madelein> dat heb ik gedaan
<lordnoid> en nu?
<lordnoid> ben je terug bij de partitie indeling of is de hele installer gestopt?
<Madelein> nu is hij dus al een tijdje aan het zoeken naar bestantsystemen
<Madelein> maar daar blijft hij hangen
<lordnoid> kun je dat cancellen?
<Madelein> nee
<Madelein> tenzij ik de computer uit zet
<lordnoid> en werkt alt+f2 nog?
<Madelein> even proberen
<Madelein> er gebreurt niets
<lordnoid> oke start dan de hele pc maar opnieuw
<Madelein> oke maar dan moet ik dus ook het chat gesprek afsluiten
<lordnoid> hm. ja je kan toch terug als ie weer aan staat?
<lordnoid> uh hee.. als je wel chat op die pc is ie dus toch niet vastgelopen?
<Madelein> ja alleen weet ik dan nog steeds niet hoe ik de partities op de goede manier moet indelen
<lordnoid> en kun je een terminalvenster opstarten?
<lordnoid> Applications -> Accessoires -> Terminal
<Madelein> nee ik ben nog steeds met de installatie bezig
<lordnoid> hoe kom je dan in dit chatvenster?
<Madelein> tijdens het isntalleren krijg je een diavoorstelling met alle mogelijkheden van ubuntu
<Madelein> en daar kun je op een link klikken
<lordnoid> aha.. ik doe meestal try ubuntu bij het bootscherm. dan krijg je gewoon de hele desktop
<OerH> GeertRoumen, ik dacht dat gpsbabel werkte met garmin , zie synaptic, zoek: garmin
<lordnoid> met een linkje naar de installer
<lordnoid> dus start maar opnieuw en kies dan voor try ubuntu ipv install ubuntu
<Madelein> oke tot zo dan
<lordnoid> tot zo
<Ronnie> Het lukt me niet om een toetsenbord layout te verwijderen, ik heb er nu 2, maar altijd de verkeerde is geselecteerd. die andere die er in staat heb ik helemaal niet nodig
<OerH> klik op het juiste toetsenbord layout, klik dan 'op gehele systeem toepassen' en dan passwoord
<OerH> hierna zal je de verkeerde ( die op het hele systeem verwerkt zat)  kunnen verwijderen, denk ik.
<Ronnie> OerH: dat had ik inderdaad geprobeerd (had erbij moeten vermelden), maar na de volgende keer inloggen is deze gewoon weer terug
<OerH> curieus ..
<Ronnie> yep
<Ronnie> ik heb ook totaal geen idee waar deze waarden opgeslagen worden
<Ronnie> per account staan ze in gconf, maar daaruit verwijderen helpt ook alleen tot de volgende keer inloggen
<OerH> ehm
<OerH> xorg.conf ?
<Ronnie> OerH: bestaat die nog>
<OerH> nee, normaal niet
<Ronnie> hier idd niet
<OerH> je kan hem wel aanmaken, met bepaalde reden
<OerH> hmm intressant probleem, ik zou niet weten waar dit in zit.
<Ronnie> ik ook niet, ik kan ook niets op google vinden hierover
<Ronnie> misschien maakt ik maar eens een bugreport aan
<OerH> geheel systeem toepassen, dat wass het enige wat verwijdering tb layout tegen kan houden
 * Ronnie gaat nu eens kijken of er een paar vrienden mee willen naar harry potter
<OerH> of dit doen in safe modus ?
<josspyker_> draait die al in nederland Ronnie ?
<OerH> ik wil wel naar de vlaamse versie.
<Ronnie> ja, al een hele tijd
<Ronnie> vlaams gesporken?
<Ronnie> of ondertiteld?
<josspyker_> dit wordt in 2 delen gemaakt. uitmelken noem ik dat
<josspyker_> ga dan ook niet naar toe
<josspyker_> er naar toe
<Ronnie> ja, het is inderdaad uitmelken, maar anders wordt het ook een erg lange zit.
<Ronnie> de eerste schijnt een goede te zijn, dus wil ik ervoor naar de bios
<Ronnie> voor de halve tegenvallers, neem ik de thuisbios
<Ronnie> OerH: toch bedankt trouwens
<OerH> doe een post op het forum :-)
<OerH> + wat je al geprobeerd hebt.
<Madelein> daar ben ik weer
<lordnoid> welkom terug
<Madelein> ik heb nu mijn laptop opnieuw opgestart in unetbootin
<Madelein> is dat oke?
<lordnoid> ja dat is prima
<lordnoid> dus je zit nu in een ubuntu desktop?
<lordnoid> vanaf de usb gestart
<Madelein> ja, maar niet vanaf de usb
<lordnoid> hoe dan?
<Madelein> via de hardeschijf als het goed is
<lordnoid> oh je hebt het al helemaal geinstalleerd?
<Madelein> nee nog niet
<lordnoid> dan staat het nog niet op je harde schijf lijkt me..
<Madelein> ik had al een ubuntu versie op deze laptop staan
<lordnoid> aha
<lordnoid> en daar zit je nu in?
<Madelein> en je kunt via unetbootin ook inplaats van een live cd of usb ook iets op je hardeschijf zetten
<Madelein> zodat hij de hardeschijf gebruikt om ubuntu opnieuw te kunnen installeren
<lordnoid> hm dan vraag ik me wel af of je straks de harde schijf wel volledig kan wissen
<lordnoid> maar het valt te proberen
<lordnoid> start de installatie maar eens
<Madelein> tot aan het indelen van de patities?
<lordnoid> yep
<Madelein> dan zecht hij "mijn instalatie medium is op /dev/sdad1 en ik kan deze partitie niet deleten, vergroten of vernieuwen"
<lordnoid> ja ik denk toch dat je het vanaf usb moet proberen hoor
<lordnoid> die harddisk functie van unetbootin lijkt me voor externe harddisks.
<Madelein> oke maar dan heb ik nog een probleem want volgensmij boot hij mijn usb niet
<lordnoid> oke je hebt al een usb stick gemaakt met ubuntu?
<Madelein> ja
<lordnoid> en je hebt die bovenaan gezet in de boot order? in het BIOS
<Madelein> ja
<lordnoid> en vervolgens boot hij toch naar de harde schijf?
<Madelein> ja
<OerH> laptop resetten, powerdraad eraf, batterij eruit, powerknop 10 sec indrukken, dan alles weer aansluiten en kan je wel van usb booten.
<lordnoid> zowel met universal usb installer als unetbootin?
<lordnoid> interessante theorie OerH  :P
<Madelein> ik heb een acer aspire en die biet alleen de opties Hardeschijf, floppiedisck, cd/dvdrom en nog iets maar usb staat er niet tussen
<lordnoid> bij mij (asus) wordt de usb stick met zn naam genoemd
<OerH> owww dan cd branden en daarmee booten ?
<lordnoid> dus dat is JetFlash ofzo bij mij
<Madelein> maar voor de harddisc staat een + en als ik daar op klik staan er nog twee opties waaronder usb
<lordnoid> aha
<lordnoid> dan zou ik m daar bovenaan zetten
<lordnoid> of staat dat er al?
<OerH> hmm die zie je idd, als de usbstick aangesloten is.
<Madelein> volgensmij kan ik daar verder niet mee maar dat heb ik eigenlijk nog niet geprobeerd
<lordnoid> ik zou het toch proberen. Je moet een boot medium hebben.
<lordnoid> cd is het makkelijkst trouwens. maar als je cd-drive niet werkt houdt dat natuurlijk op
<Madelein> die is idd stuk
<Madelein> dan moet ik dus nog een keer de computer opstarten
<Madelein> tot zo dan
<lordnoid> tot zo
<lordnoid> vorige keer duurde het rebooten meer dan een half uur. Dat klopt ook niet helemaal :P
<OerH> ow cd stuk, dat had ik niet meegekregen
<OerH> jawel, live usb of cd booten kan 20 min duren
<lordnoid> mja maar net had hij/zij het wel via usb geboot
<lordnoid> had ik begrepen
<lordnoid> maar als je de image naar de harde schijf kopieert en daarvan boot is het natuurlijk logisch dat je die harddisk niet meer kan wissen.. want daar boot ie van tijdens de install :P
<OerH> ja, unetbootin verhaal is appart ja
<OerH> fdisk -l
<OerH> zien welke partities er nog bestaan
<lordnoid> nee ik bedoel helemaal in het begin
<lordnoid> dat was toch via usb? :-/
<OerH> nee, dat lukte dus niet, tot nu toe ..
<lordnoid> en nu lukt dat opeens niet meer. dus ik denk eigenlijk dat dat toen ook niet via usb was
<OerH> dus via unetbootin, live iso
<lordnoid> ja maar dan is het duidelijk dat je niet kan installeren naar diezelfde harddisk
<lordnoid> dus dat zal t dan wel zijn
<OerH> en ze noemde  /dev/sdad1
<lordnoid> gewoon via usb booten dus dat zou moeten werken
<lordnoid> Madelein had gewoon in unetbootin de image van de ubuntu install naar de harddisk gekopieerd ipv naar de usb stick
<OerH> ik denk dat dat haar doel was, of de oplossing van vorige installatie ?
<lordnoid> het doel was gewoon ubuntu opnieuw installeren
<Madelein> oke nu boot hij wel via de usb
<OerH> :-)
<lordnoid> maar je kan niet vanaf de harddisk installeren waarop je wilt installeren, alleen via een extern bootmedium
<Madelein> maar nu zit ik weer met het zelfde probleem
<lordnoid> Madelein, dus je hebt nu vanaf usb geboot, en je zit in de installatie?
<Madelein> wanneer ik kies voor de optie om de hele schijf te gebruiken kan ik vervolgens geen keuze maken tussen andere schijven
<Madelein> en probeert hij ubuntu te installeren op mijn usb stick
<lordnoid> oke. En hoe weet je zeker dat je nu op de usb stick zit en niet op de harde schijf
<Madelein> dat weet ik niet zeker maar wanneer hij opstart op mijn hardeschijf dan kom ik in mijn inlogscherm terecht en nu niet
<Madelein> nu kwam ik in het installatie menu terecht
<lordnoid> je zei net dat je via de harddisk, de installatie startte
<Madelein> maar voor dat we hier me verder gaan
<lordnoid> de vorige keer
<Madelein> mijn eigenlijke probleem is dat de ubuntu versie die er nu opstaat geen draadloze netwerken kan ontvangen
<Madelein> en daarom wil ik heb opnieuw installeren
<Madelein> dus misschien kan het ook anders
<lordnoid> ohw. werkte dat eerder wel?
<Madelein> de eerste keer wel
<Madelein> en toen heb ik een keer een updait gemaakt naar een nieuwere fesie en toen is het gecrashed
<lordnoid> heb je geupdate van 10.04 naar 10.10?
<Madelein> dat was al weer een tijdje geleden dus misschien nog wel een 9.nogwat fesie
<lordnoid> oke.. dat is meestal sowieso af te raden
<lordnoid> ik zou ook opnieuw installeren :P
<OerH> verse install doen
<OerH> idd
<Madelein> ja maar goed dat lukt nu dus niet
<lordnoid> alleen Madelein ik begrijp nog niet helemaal hoe het nu in elkaar zit op je pc
<lordnoid> wat staat er nu op dit moment op je harde schijf?
<Madelein> ubuntu 10.04
<lordnoid> oke en is dat de installatie? want je zei net dat je met unetbootin, de harde schijf had gebruikt voor installatie
<Madelein> ik probeer nu ubuntu 10.10 te installeren
<lordnoid> dat snap ik
<lordnoid> alleen we moeten even zeker weten of je nu vanaf de usb stick hebt geboot of niet
<Madelein> hoe kan ik dat zien dan?
<lordnoid> want zoals je het net uitlegde klinkt het alsof je met unetbootin de installatie naar je harde schijf hebt geschreven ipv naar de usb stick
<Madelein> ik heb het allebij gedaan
<OerH> staat er in Locaties een harde schijf die je kan mounten ?
<OerH> zo ja, dan ben je live via usb
<Madelein> ik heb eerst via ubuntu een opstart usb gemaakt
<Madelein> en toen ik die niet kon booten ben ik unetbootin gaan gebruiken
<lordnoid> maar unetbootin is eigenlijk ook voor opstart usb
<Madelein> moet ik dat er eerst weer van af gooien dan?
<lordnoid> nee
<Madelein> ik had ergens gelezen dat je daarmee ook je hardeschijf kon gebruikten als installatie mediun
<Madelein> m
<lordnoid> ja maar niet de harde schijf waarop je wilt installeren
<Madelein> ow oke
<lordnoid> dat is alleen als je 2 harde schijven hebt
<ruliezz> hallo
<Madelein> hallo
<ruliezz> ik heb nu een vreemde melding
<ruliezz> op een pc waar alleen ubuntu staat
<ruliezz> bij het opstarten zegt hij
<lordnoid> dus wat zou kunnen is dat je dat hebt gedaan, je nu boot vanaf de harde schijf, en je alleen nog op de usb stick kunt installeren
<ruliezz> reboot and select proper boot device
<ruliezz> or
<lordnoid> dat vind ik wel een goede verklaring eigenlijk
<ruliezz> bla blabla
<lordnoid> zit je nu in een ubuntu desktop?
<Madelein> ja
<lordnoid> oke kun je even naar System -> Administration -> GParted
<Madelein> maar volgensmij heb ik dat net ook gedaan
<ruliezz> ubuntu desktop 10.04 is geinstalleerd op dat pc
<ruliezz> wat kan dat wezen?
<lordnoid> Madelein, dat zou wel je probleem verklaren, dus dat zou kunnen
<ruliezz> iemand?
<Madelein> en wat moet ik dan bij GParted?
<lordnoid> zie je daar alle harde schijven?
<lordnoid> dus je harddisk en je usb stick
<OerH> ruliezz, wat zegt hij na 'or' ?
<OerH> select proper bootdevice, klinkt als een grub fout
<ruliezz> insert boot media in selected boot device and press and key
<Madelein> unallocaded kan dat mijn usb zijn?
<lordnoid> Madelein, nee dat is een deel van een schijf
<lordnoid> Madelein, rechtsboven kun je kiezen tussen de schijven, welke staan er?
<lordnoid> Madelein, waarschijnlijk /dev/sda en /dev/sdb
<josspyker_> ruliezz, kijk of er niet een cd in de lade ligt
<OerH> sda kiezen
<ruliezz> klopt
<ruliezz> dit is leeg
<ruliezz> geen devices of disk in de pc
<OerH> ook geen hdd in de bios te zien ?
<ruliezz> nee die zeit hij wel
<ruliezz> en die staat ook op 1
<Madelein> die kan ik inderdaad zien
<ruliezz> kunnen we dit niet fixen met live cd?
<lordnoid> Madelein, oke en welke is de harde schijf en welke is de usb stick? (te zien aan de grootte)
<ruliezz> ik krijg nu meer
<Madelein> ik denk dat /dev/sda de harde schijf is
<Madelein> aangezien die de grootste is
<lordnoid> Madelein, want die is ongeveer 80GB?
<ruliezz> mount /dev on /root/dev failed
<lordnoid> Madelein, oke, selecteer die
<Madelein> 93.16 GB ja
<lordnoid> Madelein, welke partities staan daar nu op?
<lordnoid> Madelein, /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2 etc.
<OerH> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Madelein> iets gaat er mis in deze chatbox
<Madelein> mijn berichten komen niet aan
<lordnoid> Madelein, nu wel weer
<ruliezz> thanks, ik heb grub men u weer
<Madelein>  /dev/sda1,2,5,6,7
<Madelein> en die unallocated
<lordnoid> er zitten een paar unallocated ruimtes ertussen?
<Madelein> maar die /dev/sda1 heeft als mountingpoint cdrom
<lordnoid> hm klopt niks van
<Madelein> en wanneer ik probeer te installeren geeft hij de foutmelding deze niet te kunnen unmounten
<lordnoid> oke zijn er partities bij waar er een sleuteltje achter staat?
<Madelein> ja
<lordnoid> welke?
<Madelein> 1,2,6,7
<lordnoid> wow allemaal?
<Madelein> correctien 1,2,7,5
<Madelein> wat houd dat in?
<lordnoid> oke en ga nu eens naar /dev/sdb door die te selecteren rechtsboven
<lordnoid> dan zijn partities die hij niet kan unmounten omdat ze in gebruik zijn
<Madelein> ja daar ben ik nu
<wdh> dat unetbootin werkt raar.. dat had ik dit weekend ook geprobeerd.. maar die komt met één of ander raar menuutje ipv het standaard ubuntu menu
<lordnoid> oke zijn daar ook partities met sleuteltjes?
<Madelein> ja
<lordnoid> wdh, klopt, maar die werkt altijd wel prima bij mij
<Madelein> 2 en 5
<lordnoid> een gepartitioneerde usb stick :P lol
<lordnoid> oke en wat voor filesystem hebben 2 en 5?
<Madelein> extended en lunix swap
<lordnoid> lijkt me dat je dan idd toch wel van de usb stick geboot hebt
<lordnoid> even terug naar /dev/sda
<Madelein> ja
<lordnoid> rechtermuisklik op /dev/sda1, unmount
<Madelein> kan niet
<lordnoid> en 2?
<Madelein> is greis
<lordnoid> oke start een terminal
<lordnoid> is sda2 swap trouwens?
<Madelein> ja
<lordnoid> oke
<lordnoid> zit je in de terminal?
<Madelein> nee ook extended
<Madelein> ja
<lordnoid> oke doe eens "sudo swapoff" (zonder ")
<Madelein> ja
<lordnoid> oke en dan "sudo umount -f /dev/sda1"
<lordnoid> let op: zonder n!
<Madelein> command not fount
<lordnoid> heb je zonder n gedaan?
<Madelein> o nee
<lordnoid> :)
<Madelein> dan krijg ik eigenlijk de zelfde melding
<lordnoid> welke melding
<Madelein> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount -f /dev/sda1 umount2: Device or resource busy umount: /cdrom: device is busy.         (In some cases useful info about processes that use          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1)) umount2: Device or resource busy
<lordnoid> oke
<lordnoid> sudo umount -l /dev/sda1
<Madelein> dan krijg ik niets terug
<commandoline> lordnoid: is het niet swapoff -a ? Dat zou het kunnen verklaren...
<Madelein> klopt dat
<commandoline> Madelein: ja
<lordnoid> commandoline, het probleem is niet de swap
<lordnoid> commandoline, die /dev/sda1 will niet unmounten :P maar is nu net dus gelukt!
<lordnoid> Madelein, welke filesystems waren /dev/sda5 en /dev/sda7? (te zien in GPARted)
<Madelein> maar in het schermpje van Gparted zie ik niets veranderen
<lordnoid> nee die moet je zo even herladen.. eerst die 7 en 5 nog geunmount krijgen
<Madelein> lunix-swap
<lordnoid> oke dus zowel 2 als 5 is swap?
<Madelein> nee 2 is axtended
<lordnoid> oke
<lordnoid> en 7 is wel weer swap?
<Madelein> ja
<lordnoid> oke sluit gparted maar af en start gparted weer op
<Madelein> nu is het sleuteltje inderdaad weg
<lordnoid> bij allemaal?
<Madelein> nee alleen bij 1
<lordnoid> oke
<ruliezz> Nu zit in in de livecd
<ruliezz> kan ik daar ietst uitvoeren om het probleem te verhelpen?
<ruliezz> dus dat hij weer nromaal start?
<lordnoid> Madelein, dus 2,5 en 7 hebben nog sleuteltje?
<Madelein> ja
<lordnoid> kun je bij 7 eens rechtermusinkop doen
<lordnoid> staat daar Swapoff?
<Madelein> ja
<lordnoid> klik eens in
<Madelein> nu is de sleutel weg
<lordnoid> bij die andere met swap ook
<Madelein> bij de rest ook?
<lordnoid> yep
<lordnoid> ja bij die extended lukt dat niet
<lordnoid> bij alle die swap hebben
<Madelein> nu zijn alles sleutels weg
<lordnoid> mooi
<lordnoid> verwijder nu maar even voor de zekerheid alle partities
<lordnoid> voordat je opnieuw opstart en alles weer terug is :p
<Madelein> alleen die unallocated kan ik niet deleten
<lordnoid> nee dat hoort zo
<Madelein> en daardoor nummer 2 ook niet
<lordnoid> wat is nummer 2?
<Madelein> ow wacht nu wel
<lordnoid> mooi
<ruliezz> hallo?
<ruliezz> iemand?
<lordnoid> net zo lang tot je nog maar 1 unallocated over hebt
<Madelein> kan ik hem nu gewoon opnieuw opstarten en nog een keer proberen te installeren?
<lordnoid> nee
<lordnoid> heb je op apply gedrukt?
<lordnoid> nadat je alles had verwijderd
<Madelein> ja
<lordnoid> oke
<Madelein> dat heb ik nu
<lordnoid> je hebt toch gewoon een install shortcut op je desktop staan?
<Madelein> ow ja
<lordnoid> gebruik die maar
<lordnoid> als t goed is kun je nu die harddisk wel kiezen
<Madelein> kan ik die gparted nu weer uitzetten
<lordnoid> ja als je op apply hebt gedrukt wel
<Madelein> nu geeft hij een error
<lordnoid> welke
<Madelein> ik moet eerst alle details ergens opslaan?
<lordnoid> uh.. doe maar
<lordnoid> maar welke error?
<Madelein> ja dat was het
<lordnoid> wat?
<Madelein> oke ik heb het nu opgeslagen maar nu staan als die partities er weer
<lordnoid> huh
<lordnoid> zit je nu in gparted?
<Madelein> dit is wat ik krijg wanneer ik op applay druk
<Madelein> See the details for more information.  IMPORTANT If you want support, you need to provide the saved details! See http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/tips/save_details.htm for more information.
<lordnoid> ja maar er staat toch ook wel een foutmelding bij?
<Madelein> dit staat er "An error occurred while applying the operation"
<lordnoid> oke
<lordnoid> en die partities die er nu staan, die zijn wel weer zonder de sleuteltjes hoop ik?
<Madelein> ja dat wel
<Madelein> en als ik nu niet op bewaren druk?
<lordnoid> druk maar wel op bewaren
<lordnoid> Madelein, ga eens naar de terminal weer
<Madelein> ow wacht hij is schijnbaar nog bezig met applyen. Er staat dat het heel lang kan duren
<lordnoid> oke
<Madelein> maar er gebeurt niet veel
<lordnoid> zie je ergens een laadbalkje ofzo?
<Madelein> ja
<Madelein> maar die is nog helemaal leeg
<Madelein> en er staat 0 van de 4 operaties zijn compleet
<lordnoid> k zou wel even 5 minuten wachten ofzo
<hansw> je kunt iets zien in je syslog? of heb je die niet gemount?
<lordnoid> het zou eigenlijk heel snel moeten gaan
<lordnoid> misschien werkt cfdisk beter.
<lordnoid> die is wat harder :P
<lordnoid> Madelein, is ie nog steeds bij 0?
<Madelein> er staat bij details een rood rondje met een witte streep achter delete logical partition
<Madelein> ja
<lordnoid> cancel maar
<lordnoid> normaal is het echt in 10 seconde klaar
<lordnoid> Madelein, ga eens naar de terminal
<Madelein> ja
<lordnoid> "sudo cfdisk /dev/sda"
<Madelein> dan krijg ik dit: umount2: Device or resource busy umount: /cdrom: device is busy.         (In some cases useful info about processes that use          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1)) umount2: Device or resource busy ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount -l /dev/sda1 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo cdfdisk /dev/sda sudo: cdfdisk: command not found ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo sfdisk /dev/sda Checking that no-one is using this disk right now ..
<lordnoid> het is cfdisk
<lordnoid> niet sfdisk
<Madelein> oeps nu heb ik dit: FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<lordnoid> Nou je partition table is behoorlijk corrupt :P
<Madelein> wat nu?
<Madelein> als ik  nu probeer om ubuntu te installeren kan ik nog steeds geen schijven kiezen
<lordnoid> nee dat kan kloppen
<lordnoid> die partities moeten eraf
<Madelein> alleen maar flash memori
<lordnoid> Madelein, ga anders eens in gparted, en doe eerst de allerlaatste partitie deleten
<lordnoid> en dan applyen. wil dat wel?
<Madelein> one wacht ik kan nu wel een ander schijf kiezen
<lordnoid> ?
<Madelein> maar dan zeurt hij nog steeds dat deze word gebruikt
<Madelein> en dat ik moet rebooten voor dat ik verder ga
<ruliezz> wat kan ik doen als mijn ubuntu niet meer start?
<lordnoid> Madelein, niet doen
<ruliezz> krijg steeds busybox
<lordnoid> Madelein, terug naar de terminal
<ruliezz> HELP!
<lordnoid> Madelein, "sudo fdisk /dev/sda"
<lordnoid> dan wordt je gevraagd een command te geven, klopt dat?
<ruliezz> in busybox?
<ruliezz> lordnoid?
<lordnoid> ruliezz, sorry ik heb het tegen Madelein
<Madelein> ja
<ruliezz> Lordnoid heb jij een oplossing voor mijn probleem?
<lordnoid> nee niet echt..
<lordnoid> Madelein, doe het commando "p"
<ruliezz> niet echt... heb je misss een beetje een ide?
<OerH> ruliezz buzybox ?
<ruliezz> idee*
<ruliezz> busybox
<ruliezz> ja dat ding
<ruliezz> bij opstarten
<OerH> log dan uit, niet afsluiten, en kies ander GDM
<lordnoid> Madelein, dan zie je al je partities. welke nummers allemaal?
<OerH> ubuntu gnome
<Madelein> 1,2,5
<lordnoid> is 7 ineens weg?
<ruliezz> heb je tegen mij? oerH
<Madelein> die staat hier niet tussen nee
<lordnoid> Madelein, oke.. nouja goed
<lordnoid> Madelein, doe maar commando d
<lordnoid> Madelein, en dan partition number 1
<OerH> ja
<Madelein> en dan
<lordnoid> weer p, is nu /dev/sda1 weg?
<Madelein> ja
<lordnoid> oke Madelein, doe nu ook d en dan 2
<ruliezz> OerH ubuntu gnome werkt niet in busybox
<lordnoid> Madelein, en ook nog d en dan 5
<OerH> je hebt toch ubuntu en busybox op die pc ?
<Madelein> nu zijn ze allemaal weg
<lordnoid> Madelein, en dan commando "w"
<OerH> wat is je probleem dan, ruliezz ?
<ruliezz> ja
<ruliezz> ik kan niet meer de os booten
<OerH> als je uitlogd, kan je de ander ekiezen
<ruliezz> hij komt steeds met dat hij iets neit kan mounten
<Madelein> dan krijg ik dit: The partition table has been altered!  Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.  WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy. The kernel still uses the old table. The new table will be used at the next reboot or after you run partprobe(8) or kpartx(8) Syncing disks.
<lordnoid> Madelein, reboot maar eens, weer naar usb booten
<Madelein> oke
<OerH> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2#HerstelGrub2meteenLiveCD
<Madelein> nu lijkt het er meer op
<lordnoid> mooi
<Madelein> volgensmij is hij nu aan het installeren
<lordnoid> ah beter
<Madelein> bestanden copieren bijna voltooit
<lordnoid> klinkt inderdaad goed
<lordnoid> je kon m nu gewoon selecteren?
<lordnoid> die harddisk
<Madelein> ja nu was het zelfs eerste keuze
<lordnoid> ah ja zo hoort het he :P
<Izoe> weet iemand waarom ik geen apt-regel in een pakketbron kan toevoegen? De knop "toevoegen" blijft grijs.
<ruliezz> oerH zal ff kijkne
<OerH> Izoe hoe ziet de regel eruit die je wil toevoegen ?
<Izoe> http://ppa.launchpad.net/webcontentcontrol/webcontentcontrol/ubuntu
<Izoe> en deze http://ppa.launchpad.net/timekpr-maintainers/ppa/ubuntu
<OerH> ja die http gaat niet werken, op https://launchpad.net/~webcontentcontrol/+archive/webcontentcontrol vind je de regel > ppa:webcontentcontrol/webcontentcontrol
<Izoe> dus? moet ik dan iets anders invullen?
<Izoe> dat stond in http://productivegeek.com/articles/how-to-create-a-family-friendly-ubuntu-setup/
<OerH> en timekeeper > ' ppa:timekpr-maintainers/ppa ' ( https://launchpad.net/~timekpr-maintainers/+archive/ppa )
<OerH> maar die had je gister al gekregen
<Izoe> timekeeper is gelukt. Hij is nu aan het installeren
<Izoe> toen lukte het ook niet. Ik kreeg toen ook een foutmelding. Maar ik kon niet verdragen dat het niet lukte en ben dus weer begonnen.
<Izoe> maar er zit schot in. Installeren duurt wel een tijdje? Hij staat steeds op Bezig(1)
<Madelein> jeh hetis gelukt
<Madelein> bedankt lordnoid
<lordnoid> mooi :) geen probleem Madelein
<Madelein> alles doet het weer zo als het hoord :)
<lordnoid> en je hebt de nieuwste ubuntu
<Madelein> ja :)
<lordnoid> als 11.04 uit komt zou ik meteen een schone install doen en geen updates
<Madelein> mag ik nog een andere vraag stellen
<lordnoid> ja
<Madelein> misschien laat ik het hier voorlopig even bij
<OerH> nu wireless ?
<lordnoid> heheh dat kan ook ja
<Madelein> ik heb op mijn moeders computer ook ubuntu staan
<Madelein> als dualboot
<Madelein> met een printer aan gesloten, maar wanneer ik een printopdracht geef komen er alleen maar lege pagina's uit
<Madelein> op windows doet de printer het wel gewoon
<Madelein> wireles doet het nu trouwens ook weer gewoon
<lordnoid> hm ik weet niet zo veel van printers want die heb ik niet
<lordnoid> waarschijnlijk een verkeerde driver
<lordnoid> welke printer is het
<Madelein> een ph deskjet geloof ik
<lordnoid> mja welk type
<Madelein> dat weet ik niet uit mijn hoofd
<Madelein> een oude in elk geval
<lordnoid> oke mja je zou kunnen proberen de hp linux drivers opnieuw te installeren ofzo
<lordnoid> hplip heten die
<trijntje> Madelein, heb je de juiste printer toegevoegd via systeem -> beheer -> afdrukken? Juiste model etc?
<lordnoid> of een nieuwere versie
<Madelein> dat zou ik dan een andere keer moeten bekijken dat kan ik nu niet zien
<Madelein> maar bedankt in elk geval, ik denk dat ik er wel uit kom
<lordnoid> mooi
<renommee> hallo
<OerH> :-)
<renommee> iemand tips voor een apache gui
<OerH> wat bedoel je met een apache gui ?
<OerH> monitoring tool ?
<renommee> Graphical user interface
<renommee> zoals ipsconfig of webmin
<lordnoid> waarom? wat valt er te zien?
<OerH> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<renommee> instellen van virtual hosts etc
<lordnoid> httpd.conf?
<hansw> renommee, maar wat als dat opeens niet werkt?
<Gotiniens> renommee, ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat het me beter lijkt om via de command line een apache server te beheren
<Gotiniens> servers zijn niet makkelijk,
<renommee> http://webmin-demo.virtualmin.com/
<renommee> zag er wel mooi uit
<hansw> webmin is volgens mij zo te downloaden
<renommee> login demo pw demo
<hansw> goed installeren is iets anders
<renommee> ja
<hansw> renommee, maar je wil commercieel gaan hosten?
<hansw> of een iets voor jezelf hebben?
<renommee> net nieuw in ububty
<renommee> ik beheer nu een paar sites
<hansw> met php?
<Gotiniens> webmin wordt niet ondersteunt omdat webmin niet op de ubuntu manier omgaat met config files
<renommee> met windows en xampp
<renommee> kan ik goed mee overweg
<hansw> renommee, en dat wil je nu op linux gaan doen?
<renommee> hier weer opnieuw beginnen
<renommee> ja
<hansw> xamp is niet productie rijp met alle respect
<hansw> het is net als wamp een developers tool
<renommee> ne daarom ben ik nu hier
<lordnoid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<hansw> voor linux heb je een aantal oplossingen, webmin, plesk
<hansw> nog een paar andere
<renommee> server draait al
<hansw> en phpmyadmin wil je niet zomaar draaien, dan moet je weten hoe je dat veilig kunt neerzetten
<renommee> vhosts ook maar keek hoe het ook kon
<hansw> renommee, ik zou toch even wat tijd steken in hoe apache dat doet
<hansw> en dan zelf eens wat testen opzetten in /etc/apache2/sites-available sites-enabled
<renommee> heb ik gezien en werkt ook al
<renommee> maar was benieuwd naar ervaringen
<hansw> ik denk dat de meeste mensen niet eens zoiets gebruiken, tenzij ze 100+ sites hosten
<renommee> heb jij ook wat draaien?
<hansw> stuk of 200 ja
<hansw> en doe het gewoon met een eigen beheers systeem
<renommee> met gui?
<hansw> nee
<renommee> of regels typen
<hansw> alleen voor de dns, maar is zelf geschreven
<hansw> ik zou me gewoon eens verdiepen in de command line
<renommee> ik heb net de ffmpeg, flvtool2 etc. er op gezet
<renommee> wat een getype
<hansw> ach, dat kan ook grafisch, maar dat wil je denk ik niet op een server
<hansw> apt-cache search ffmpeg
<hansw> apt-get install ffmpeg
<renommee> voor hwdvideoshare op een joomla site
<hansw> zoiets
<hansw> ow joomla :-)
<renommee> moet je veel installeren
<hansw> ik zou overwegen om dat niet zelf te hosten
<hansw> er is zat goedkope hosting te vinden daarvoor, die houden ook security issues bij
<josspyker_> joomla is een gatenkaas
<renommee> moet ik nog allemaal ontdekken
<renommee> ik vind het leuk om bezig te zijn
<renommee> mee
<renommee> jullie toch ook?
<hansw> josspyker_, wel zoeken naar de kaas om de gaten
<izzi> renommee: ik heb dat ook draaien
<renommee> en ook een gatenkaas
<renommee> ?
<izzi> hwdvideoshare
<renommee> en loopt het goed?
<hansw> is er eigenlijk binnen ubuntu support voor joomla?
<izzi> super
<hansw> kan het me eigenlijk niet voorstellen maar wie weet
<renommee> wat is het alternatief hansw?
<renommee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<Terminator> alternatief voor Joomla?
<Terminator> zelf gewoon html typen?
<Terminator> :P
<renommee> te veel werk!
<Terminator> :P
<Terminator> Joomla ken ik iig als het programma dat zoveel wordt gebruikt om semi-professionele websites te maken zonder er moeite voor te doen ;)
<Terminator> je herkent ze altijd eenvoudig :P
<renommee> sommige zijn heel aardig
<renommee> is dat erg?
<Terminator> ach
<Terminator> een echte web-devver maakt toch altijd wat mooiers ;)
<Terminator> maar nee hoor
<Terminator> het is wel makkelijk
<Gotiniens> en gedownloade template zal nooit volledig voldoen aan de eisen van je klant
<Terminator> nope
<renommee> we mken wel onze eigen template
<renommee> is ook soms wel even typen
<Terminator> maar je ziet wel eens "professionele website makers" die gewoon Joomla gebruiken ;)
<Terminator> arme klanten denk ik dan :P
<renommee> maar er zijn ook wel hele handige modules etc
<Gotiniens> wij gebruikten ook joomla volgens mij, wel zwaar aangepast, en enkel eigen templates natuurlijk
<Gotiniens> de backend zal wel niet zo heel slecht zijn
<hansw> renommee, er zijn wel alternatieven, maar ze werken anders
<hansw> het probleem met joomla is ook niet joomla als basis maar hoe ze omgaan met third party modules
<renommee> noem is
<hansw> webgui
<hansw> site finity
<hansw> als ik als beginnende php'r een brakke joomla module maak die zo lek als een mandje is maar wel doet wat iedereen wil dan list joomla dat op hun site
<hansw> en zo heb je weer 10K lekke sites
<renommee> worldpress?
<hansw> dat is blogging software
<hansw> wordpress overigens neem ik aan
<renommee> goede modules is soms wel even zoeken
<hansw> hoe kwalificeer je goed?
<renommee> ik ben nog niet zover dat ik alle lekken kan vinden
<renommee> en zelfs bij de abn-amro zitten nog wel eens lekken
<hansw> en nog belangrijker, ben je op de hoogte van lekken die gevonden worden of wacht je rustig af tot er een nieuwe versie is?
<renommee> zo bleek v/d week
<renommee> ik volg het wel
<hansw> of nog erger, kijk je er helemaal niet naar omdat het anders de functionaliteit breekt
<hansw> er is trouwens nog een alternatief, zal de mensen hier wel aanspreken denk ik, plone
<hansw> is in python geschreven
<hansw> is eigenlijk meer een document management system maar is prima als cms te misbruiken
<renommee> is plone wel veilig?
<hansw> plone is best redelijk veilig ja
<hansw> tegenwoordig
<renommee> ok ik ga er naar kijken
<renommee> dus geen Gui, geen joomla ...
<hansw> renommee, het beheren van een webserver kan met een gui maar het is wel handig als je weet wat je moet doen als je geen gui hebt
<renommee> ja, ik ga het leren
<renommee> het kost soms zoveel tijd...
<hansw> klopt, vraag rustig rond hier, er zijn mensen die je kunnen helpen
<renommee> in windows server kan ik alles zo vinden
<renommee> hier moet ik het weer op nieuw uitzoekn...
<hansw> je kunt altijd op windows blijven tot je genoeg weet
<hansw> het is wel leuk om gewoon de ins/outs te leren, kost wat moeite
<hansw> begin met een basis cursus shell ofzo
<hansw> daarna apache goed leren
<hansw> etc...
<renommee> is ook leuk
<hansw> klopt
<hansw> 14 jaar geleden ben ik begonnen, geen spijt van gehad
<renommee> ik kom je hier nog wel tegen
<hansw> behalve dan dat mijn hobbie een baan is geworden
<hansw> hobby zelfs
<hansw> succes
<renommee> groet, ik ga even met de hond de sneeuw in
<renommee> doei
<hansw> dag
<jk> hansw kom je altijd nog een keer tegen ;-)
<hansw> he jk :-)
<jk> maar nu, bedtijd :P
<hansw> trusten
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-23
<Dykam> :/ kan een fat map niet smb-sharen... kan de rechten voor "others" niet instellen
<Dykam> (da's FAT)
<UndiFineD> Dykam, heb ja al geprobeerd een onderliggende map te delen ?
<UndiFineD> bijvoorbeeld in plaats van /media/floppy naar /media
<Dykam> hmm
<Dykam> beetje onhandig :P
<Dykam> kan beter ~/Pictures sharen, da's een symlink naar /media/<HDD>/Afbeeldingen
<UndiFineD> maarja, misshien werkt het dan wel
<UndiFineD> mag ook, het is jouw feestje
<UndiFineD> :)
<Dykam> hmm
<Dykam> ah
<Dykam> nu is de symlink zelf onzichtbaar
<Dykam> en via /media mag ik er niet in :]
<Dykam> was te verwachten
<UndiFineD> tja
<Dykam> meh, dit is irritant
<JVB> Ik heb Ubuntu 10.10 op een HP Compaq 6710b geïnstalleerd, maar het systeem herkent niet de in ingebouwde wireless kaart
<JVB> hoe kan ik dit werkende krijgen ?
<OerHeks> welke wifi kaart ?
<JVB> geen idee
<JVB> hoe kan je dit ontdekken ?
<OerHeks> open terminal: lspci
<OerHeks> dan even zoeken in de regels welke wlan kaart je hebt, en hele regel hier plakken
<JVB> ik heb hem niet bij mij nu   :(
<OerHeks> ow dan houd het op
<JVB> ik noteer het
<JVB> toch dank
<OerHeks> probeer ermee hier te komen, via bedraad netwerk
<JVB> ja ga ik doen als ie in mijn bezit is ..
<OerHeks> het lijkt me sterk dat het niet gaat werken :)
<sultan> die werkt ootb
<sultan> heb er toevallig een op mijn werk
<sultan> met 10.04 werkt die, 10.10 niet geprobeerd
<JVB> maar "automatisch" herkend hij die kaart niet
<OerHeks> dat weet je nu niet, misschien is het een kwestie van wpa-supplicant installeren
<OerHeks> of de hardware fn toets
<JVB> ik kom er op terug als ie in mijn bezit is
<sultan> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/internet-en-draadloos/wires-card-wordt-niet-herkend-door-remix-10-04/?action=printpage
<Helen_> Ik krijg ubuntu niet geinstalleerd op mijn pc waar vista op geprog. staat. Heb op mijn andere pc waaqr xp op staat altijd moeiteloos kunnen installeren, op deze pc krijg ik de volgende inhoud in venster: could not retrieve the required installation files. See c\use3rs etc etc.. Wordt er bedoeld dat m'n installatie cd niet goed is - beschadigd bijv. of iets anders?
<Helen_> En als ik een eind verder kom dan krijg ik een venster waarin staat dat e.e.a mislukt is.
<Helen_> De pc met vista is een acer aspire, kan het daaraan liggen?
<OerHeks> installeer je ubuntu binnen vista, of wil je het ernaast installeren ?
<OerHeks> naast vista installeren, zul je eerst, in vista, de schijf kleiner moeten maken.
<OerHeks> ubuntu kan wel xp kleiner maken.
<OerHeks> de error 'cannot retrieve files' kan betekenen dat de iso niet goed is. je kan de iso checken in het installatie menu
<OerHeks> ..
<Helen_> niks lukt oer - ik wil het liefst een dualboot net zoals mijn xp pc
<Helen_> De schijf is gepartitioneerd
<Helen_> Ik heb deze cd toegezonden gekregen en werkt wel op mijn xp pc - zal ik anders een nieuwe downloaden?
<Helen_> ik heb ook 10.10 gedownload, maar ook bij deze krijg ik dezelfde fout
<Helen_> Ik zou het liefst de hele vista pc opnieuw te formateren, de hele acer config eruit te halen, maar de recovery zet gewoon hun syst er weer op
<Helen_> Als ik de toegezonden schijf gebruik dan krijg ik een venster waarin in het blauwe balkje staat: Windows - geen schijf en in het venster exception processing message met een heleboel formules erachter
<Helen_> daaronder 3 balkjes met annuleren - opnieuw en doorgaan en als ik een keer of wat (8x) op "doorgaan" heb geklikt dan verdwijnt dit bericht en komt het keuze menu Demo, binnen windows installeren en meer info. Klik ik op demo dan is het volgende venster nu herstarten, later handmatig herstarten of help. Heb alle 3 al geprobeerd. leidt tot nu toe tot niks
<Alex_____> Hoi, ik wil ubuntu installeren op mijn oude pc, maar hij boot niet vanaf de cd...
<Ronnie> hoi Alex_____ staat de BIOS (weet je wat dat is?) goed ingesteld?
<Alex_____> waar kan ik de opstartvolgore vinden in de bios?
<Alex_____> het gaat om een pentium 3
<Ronnie> dat is bij elke bios anders. meetstal staat het onder "advanced settings" en dan "boot order"  of iets in die richting
<Alex_____> ah heb het
<Alex_____> CDROM, A, C
<Alex_____> heb ik hem nu opgezet
<Alex_____> maar ik heb 2 cd rom spelers
<Ronnie> ja, dat is de goede setting. probeer een keer met beide cd-rom spelers
<OerHeks> denk niet dat een pentium 3 krachtig genoeg is voor ubuntu-gnome.
<OerHeks> Lubuntu of Xubuntu misschien wel.
<Alex_____> hij werkt niet
<Alex_____> Kernel panic
<Alex_____> iets met out of memory
<Alex_____> als ik meer dan 64 mb ram erin doe dan werkt de computer niet (start niet op)
<Alex_____> 2 ram modules van 64 mb
<OerHeks> 256 minimaal
<Alex_____> waar kan dit aan liggen?
<Alex_____> 256 mb start hij helemaal niet op
<Alex_____> cpu fan gaat 2 seconde draaien
<Alex_____> en dan niet meer
<OerHeks> je zou hem kunnen laten repareren, maar is het dat waard ?
<Ronnie> kan zijn dat het moederbord ook niet meer geheugen aan kan
<Ronnie> alhoewel 64mb ook voor pentuim 3 erg laag is
<OerHeks> dat denk ik niet, ik denk kapotte of verkeerde waarden
<OerHeks> leuk als servertje, p3
<Ronnie> dat zou kunnen, of een verkeerde geheugen module
<Ronnie> kapotte modules doen de pc ook crashen
<Alex_____> hmm
<Alex_____> heb in de bios nu iets aangezet
<Alex_____> nu werkt het iets beter met 256 mb ram
<Alex_____> laden gaat heel langzaam...
<Alex_____> van ubuntu live cd
<Alex_____> hoe kan dat?
<Ronnie> Alex_____: 256 MB is nog steeds erg minimaal voor Ubuntu. 384MB is aanbevolen. Ik dan dat je beter eens naar Xubuntu kunt kijken
<Alex_____> en kan dit: 1 reepje van 256 mb, 1 reepje van 64 mb, 1 reepje van 64 mb?
<Alex_____> 384 mb
<OerHeks> hoe kan dat... het is een ouwe trage bak, p3
<Ronnie> in theorie zou dat op de meeste systemen gewoon moeten kunne
<OerHeks> je kan beter gelijk installeren, dan live draaien
<Ronnie> maar de praktijk volgt niet altijd de regels van de theorie
<OerHeks> ik hoop voor je dat hij 700 mhz+ is ..
<Alex_____> 500 mhz
<Alex_____> hoeveel heb ik nodig voor een geinstalleerd systeem?
<OerHeks> staat ergens in de wiki
<OerHeks> ik dnek, dat je er beter Lubuntu of Xubuntu kan gebruiken.
<Alex_____> 1 GHz
<Alex_____> 512 MiB
<Alex_____> Server: 300 MHz, 128 MB, HDD: 1 GB
<Alex_____> Desktop: 1 GHz, 512 MB, HDD: 5 GB
<Alex_____> wat is het verschil tussen lubuntu, xubuntu en ubuntu
<Alex_____> ?
<OerHeks> verschil is de GDM
<Jeeves_> De grafisce schil
<Jeeves_> +h ergens
<OerHeks> ja, je hebt die vraag alleen al 4x gesteld, laatste maanden :-D
<Alex_____> Ok :P
<Alex_____> ehm
<Alex_____> ftp service werkt niet op me server
<Jeeves_> Alex_____: Je krijgt volgens mij ook steeds meer ____, of niet? :)
<Alex_____> wat bedoel je?
<Alex_____> problemen?
<Alex_____> ja
<Alex_____> ftp service werkt niet..
<Jeeves_> Nee, _'s achter je nick
<Alex_____> jad
<Alex_____> dat gaat vanzelf
<Alex_____> Hoe kijk ik welke services poort 80 gebruiken?
<Alex_____> op de server editie
<OerHeks> ik vermoed apache :P
<Alex_____> ja, maar me server werkt niet
<Alex_____> dus ik denk dat een ander proces poort 80 gebruikt
<Alex_____> de webserver werkt niet (apache2)
<Jeeves_> netstat -lnp
<Jeeves_> netstat -lnp  | grep :80
<Alex_____> tcp 0 0 127.0.0.1:8080
<Alex_____> tcp 0 0 127.0.0.1:8080  0.0.0.0.*   LISTEN
<Alex_____> wat moet ik hierme?
<Alex_____> wat moet ik hiermee?
<Alex_____> could not bind to address 0.0.0.0.0
<Alex_____> zegt apache
<OerHeks> dan zal er iets in de /etc/apache2/apache2.conf veranderd zijn ..
<Alex_____> wat moet ik nu doen?
<Alex_____> apache2 opnieuw installeren?
<OerHeks> config nakijken, of backup terugzetten
<Alex_____> backup heb ik niet
<Alex_____> hoe moet ik die maken?
<Alex_____> als ik apache2 opnieuw installeer, worden mijn files in de map /var/www/ dan gewist?
<OerHeks> maak dan eerst een backup van je files
<Alex_____> hoe?
<OerHeks> sudo cp /etc/apache2/apache2.conf /etc/apache2/apache2.conf.backup.werkend.afblijven.latenstaan.nietaankomen
<OerHeks> en je hele map www kan je toch wel kopieren ?
<Helen_> Ik krijg ubuntu niet geinstalleerd op mijn door Acer geconfig.pc waar vista op geprog. staat. Heb op mijn andere pc waar xp op staat altijd moeiteloos kunnen installeren, en op deze pc krijg ik een soort zwart-wit streepjes beeld en dan weer een soort groen beeld. Wat kan ik nog meer doen om toch te kunnen installeren?
<OerHeks> welke videokaart zit erin Helen_ ?
<Helen_> Nvidia
<Helen_> niet goed?
<Alex_____> hoe kopieer ik een map?
<Helen_> In de XP zit een ander
<Alex_____> OEM installatie bedoel je?
<OerHeks> nvidia is prima, alleen welke ?
<OerHeks> en welk typenr acer ?
<OerHeks> allemaal informatie die nodig is
<Helen_> Zal een kijken  type acer is m1641
<OerHeks> hoe kopieer ik een map > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<OerHeks> of met nautilus ?
<Helen_> waar zie iki welke nvidia ik heb?
<OerHeks> ik heb hem al gevonden denk ik > http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/236067/acer-aspire-m1641-%2891kfr7z-punt-t7p%29.html#tab:info
<OerHeks> gforce 7050
<OerHeks> die zou out of the box moeten werken ..
<OerHeks> ik draai gforce 7025
<Helen_> Is gforce 7050 het type van Nvidia?
<OerHeks> jups
<Helen_> oh ok, maar wat ik ook doe of probeer, lukit niet. Kan het zijn dat Acer iets heeft ingebouwd om linux te weren of ben ik nu heel wantrouwig?
<Alex_____> werkt de live cd/usb?
<Helen_> in zoverre dat ie wel gelezen wordt, dan lijkt het of ik ubuntu installeer en vervolgenas krijg ik een zebra-achtig beeld als ie klaar is of een soort groen beeld.
<Helen_> Vervolgens moet ik de pc hardhandig uitdoen - dus stroomkabel eraf - om hem opnieuw op te starten
<OerHeks> kan een acpi probleem zijn, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<OerHeks> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash nomodeset”
<OerHeks> nomodeset i.v.m. nvidia, ati heeft andere parameters nodig
<Alex_____> ”?
<Alex_____> ik zie een vierkantje
<Alex_____> T=”quiet splash nomodeset”
<Helen_> Ik ga dat even lezen.
<OerHeks> To enable "nomodeset" here hold down Shift during your first boot to get to the grub menu. Then hit 'e' and then add "nomodeset" after "quiet splash". Ctrl+x to boot.
<OerHeks> ofwel, houd linker shift ingedrukt tijdens booten live cd, dan kom je in het grub menu. druk 'e' ( edit) en vul 'nodoeset' in achter "quiet splash" en daarna CTRL + X om te booten
<Helen_> Ik ga eerst even mijun laptop aanzetten om daarvandaan alle instructies te kunnen opvolgen terwijl ik opstart. ik  heb intussen gekopieerd wat je schreef oerheks, tenminste ik neem aan dat dat allemaal voor mij bedoeld is?
<OerHeks> jups
<Helen_> Thanks ik meld me straks weer
<OerHeks> dit kan je 2x nodig hebben, nu bij booten, en straks bij booten 1e keer installatie
<Helen_> ok ik ga kijken hoever e.e.a. me gaat lukken
<Dykam> yeah, het is kapot
<Dykam> heb een "oude" laptop van mijn pa gekregen, heb er een nieuwe schijf en ram in gedaan, eerste gerpobeerd ubuntu en w7 naast elkaar te mikken, maar ik kreeg "error: out of disk" "grub rescue> ". Paar keer blijven klooien, uiteindelijk volledig gewiped en maar de hele schijf gebruikt
<Dykam> hetzelfde, "error: out of disk" "grub rescue> "
<OerHeks> laptop resetten ?
<Dykam> ?
<OerHeks> mischien kan die laptop die disk niet aan.
<Dykam> windows startte wel
<Dykam> voordat ik ubuntu ernaast mikte
<OerHeks> ah oke
<OerHeks> is het een Sata disk ?
<Dykam> ja
<OerHeks> en staat er in de bios sata -> ide modus ?
<Dykam> ehm
<Dykam> moet dat?
<OerHeks> ( voor xp ooit nodig )
<Dykam> windows werkte dus wel
<OerHeks> ja, dan zag windows hem als ide
<Dykam> maar waarom zou ik dat doen bij ubuntu :/
<OerHeks> die functie moet uit, ubuntu snapt die modus niet.
<Dykam> :/
<OerHeks> dan is out of disk een error idd
<Dykam> OerHeks, je bedoelt, grub?
<OerHeks> nee, in de bios zelf
<Dykam> ik bedoel, grub snapt het niet
<Dykam> ubuntu wel
<OerHeks> daarna moet je weer vers installeren
<Dykam> "ide channel 0: hdd 137GB"
<Dykam> vaag, disk is groter dan 137, dat sowieso
<OerHeks> Sata AHCI IDE
<OerHeks> dat zijn de woorden waar je naar moet zoeken
<Dykam> vaag,, wat een onaanpasbaar bios is dit :/
<Dykam> je kan echt niks aanpassen qua schijf
<Dykam> alleen bootorder
<Dykam> en network/external drive boot aanzetten
<OerHeks> oke, dan is de schijf mss te groot
<Dykam> OerHeks, windows deed het wel :/
<Dykam> en ik kon met de live cd gewoon de schijf bekijke
<Dykam> n
<Dykam> alle inhoud was er
<OerHeks> vreemd, zeker omdat het 'gehele disk gebruiken' eender probleem geeft
<Dykam> "eender"?
<OerHeks> hetzelfde
<Dykam> hoe bedoel je?
<OerHeks> met win7 ernaast, zou het mischien nog te snappen zijn, maar als main os op een disk, niet.
<Dykam> ah
<OerHeks> mischien is de disk toch te groot, of de controller gaar.
<Dykam> is dat te checken?
<OerHeks> dan zou je met een andere disk hetzelfde moeten krijgen.
<Dykam> dat kan ik niet controleren :/
<OerHeks> je kan een disk test doen, dan komt dat ook naar voren
<OerHeks> ubcd
<Dykam> wat?
<OerHeks> diverse disk, partition en test tooltjes
<Dykam> heb geen andere disk liggen die ik kan gebruiken
<OerHeks> ubcd is een cd
<OerHeks> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<OerHeks> freeware
<Dykam> ubuntu is ook een livecd :/
<OerHeks> anders zou je gparted live cd/usb moeten draaien, daar zit testdisk in
<Dykam> hmm, ls in grub laat hd0 en hd0,msdos1 zien. wat raar is, aangezien er 2 partities zijn, 1 ext4 en 1 swap
<OerHeks> recovery partitie ?
<OerHeks> gparted zit ook in systeem menu, toch ?
<OerHeks> alles wissen :p
<OerHeks> wegschrijven, en reboot en install
<Dykam> hmm, ales ik ls (hd0,1)/boot doe krijg ik weer out-of-disk
<Dykam> OerHeks, dat heb ik alm 2 keer gedaan :/
<OerHeks> hmm
<Dykam> grub ziet de schijven niet
<Dykam> maar wel een partitie msdos1
<Dykam> da's raar
<Dykam> misschien effe grub herinstallen via de livecd
<OerHeks> die msdos partitie, staat die aan het begin, 1 mb ofzo ?
<Dykam> die is er helemaal niet :/
<Dykam> tenminste, niet aldus grub
<Dykam> erm
<Dykam> gparted bedoel ik
<OerHeks> dan kan dat een opslag van de bios zijn, toshiba heeft zulke laptops
<Dykam> sony vaio
<OerHeks> hmm
<OerHeks> wat was er ook alweer met sony ...
<Dykam> OerHeks, je herinnert je iets/niets?
<OerHeks> nee zou OOTB moeten werken ..
<Dykam> het bIOS is zo beperkt :(
<Dykam> Many computers have buggy BIOSs that do not work properly with large drives, which usually translates to "out of disk" errors from GRUB when you try to boot from large drives without using a separate small /boot partition at the beginning of the drive. GRUB2 has native drivers for accessing drives directly, bypassing the BIOS entirely. Since it's bypassing the BIOS, limitations of your BIOS do not apply and you can access any part of any siz
<Dykam> ed drive.
<Dykam> hmm
<Dykam> oh
<Dykam> hmm
<OerHeks> hoe groot is die disk ?
<Dykam> fors
<Dykam> ehm
<Dykam> 300GB
<OerHeks> sata 1 of 2 ?
<Dykam> dunno
<Dykam> sata
<OerHeks> 300 mbit ?
<Dykam> geen idee
<Dykam> weet alleen ong de grootte
<Dykam> If you are having problems booting because of an "out of disk" error then selecting this option will likely allow you to boot. To install grub2 with ata support to fix this permanently use "grub-install --disk-module=ata".
<OerHeks> als het een sata2 is, kan er heel goed een jumperke op zitten om hem in sata1 modus te dwingen
<Dykam> doen we dat even
<Dykam> oh
<Dykam> eerst even kijken of het werkt met een ata module
<OerHeks> jups
<Dykam> chrooten :]
<Dykam> daar gaan we
<Dykam> geen fout~
<Dykam> reboot :]
<Dykam> ondertussen supergrub2disk gebrand
<Dykam> ooh, dit keer een zwart scherm
<Dykam> naja, zal wel goed zijn
<Dykam> YAY
<OerHeks> :-)
<Dykam> OerHeks, de module fixen was genoeg :]
<OerHeks> cool ik zal hem onthouden
<Dykam> vanuit de live-cd `sudo grub-install --disk-module=ata --root-directory=/dev/sdX
<rene> hallo
<Dykam> hallo
<Guest43517> hallo
<OerHeks> dus je hebt nu een werkende vaio.
<Dykam> jup :]
<Dykam> wifi etc werkte meteen
<OerHeks> 64 bit ?
<Dykam> nee, dat niet
<Dykam> had misschien gekunt
<Dykam> effe uitzoeken welke ppa's ik wil
<Dykam> chromium-daily... gnome-do... compiz
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas
<Dykam> oh sweet
<OerHeks> of je pakt webupd8, ook zeer groot
<Dykam> kan naast elkaar
<Dykam> wat is er handig aan webupd8?
<OerHeks> ík ben er eigenlijk huiverig voor, een hele grote
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/webupd8
<Dykam> hmm, hoef em niet
<Dykam> zoek wel specifieke ppa's als ik nieuwer nodig heb
<OerHeks> en gelijk vbox 4 natuurlijk
<OerHeks> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/install-virtualbox-40-stable-in-ubuntu.html
<Dykam> oh... :P
<Dykam> dan toch
<OerHeks> die zit niet in de ppa
<Dykam> ...
<OerHeks> is niet de ose versie
<Dykam> ah
<Dykam> waarom is vbpx4 zoveel beter
<OerHeks> geen idee.
<Dykam> hehe
<OerHeks> ik krijg wel error bij oude 3.2 images
<OerHeks> sun grapje > http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6885560/fedora14vbox.png
<hansw> ose kan niet van usb booten :-)
<Dykam> usb drivers, you gotta love them
<OerHeks> leef u uit.
<Guest43517> iemand even helpen met virtual hosts???
<Dykam> stel je vragen
<Dykam> dan pas weten we of we kunnen helpen
<hansw> Guest43517, past het op pastebin en stel je vraag. Als iemand het weet zal er wellicht een antwoord komen
<hansw> paste zelfs
<Guest43517> apache opstart fout
<hansw> Guest43517, run apache2ctl -t als root en zeg wat er fout gaat
<Guest43517> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547017/
<hansw> dat is een warning, geen fout
<Guest43517> nee weet ik hij draait ook wel
<Guest43517> niet erg???
<hansw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1057960
<hansw> daar lees je bij #5 de oplossing
<hansw> op zich niet erg maar het kan netter
<Guest43517> ik ga even kijken, dank
<Guest43517> hansw wil je eens even kijken naar mijn sites-available/default
<hansw> Guest43517, ik ben zo even naar de bank, sociaal doen, wellicht later
<Guest43517> ok
<ruliezz> evolution
<ruliezz> het mail programmatje onder ubuntu
<ruliezz> toont de wizzard van email instellen
<ruliezz> terwijl mijn mailboxen al lang zijn geconfigueert
<ruliezz> ook heb al gemaild
<ruliezz> op de commandline zie ik ze ook
<ruliezz> maar evoluiton niet
<ruliezz> wat kan ik doen?
<OerHeks> je hoeft de wizzard maar 1x te draaien.
<ruliezz> oke, maar die komt dus nu weer terug
<ruliezz> en als ik die weer draai
<ruliezz> dan zijn al mijn mialboxen weg
<ruliezz> + mail
<ruliezz> maar op commandline
<ruliezz> zie ik ze wel in de map ./evolution
<OerHeks> waarom commandline ?
<ruliezz> nou even onder water kijken
<ruliezz> daar zie ik een evolution map staan in mijn home directory
<ruliezz> daar in staat een map je
<ruliezz> pop
<ruliezz> en daarin zie ik mijn mailboxen
<ruliezz> maar hoe laat ik die weer zien in evoltuion
<ruliezz> die zijn nu namelijk niet zicht baar
<OerHeks> de directory waar je in kijkt, heeft weinig te maken wat je op je scherm ziet, in evolution op de desktop
<Gotiniens> ruliezz, ik denk dat je profiel stuk is
<Gotiniens> en dat daarom evolution een nieuw profiel wil aanmaken
<ruliezz> ok
<ruliezz> maar hoe fix ik profiel weer?
<ruliezz> maar hoe kan ik dat profiel weer maken
<ruliezz> of zo zorgen dat hij de oude db bestanden weer gebruikt
<OerHeks> ik denk de map ~/.evolution/ wissen ?
<Gotiniens> ruliezz, dat weet ik niet eerlijk gezegd
<Dykam> aargh, waarom zijn docky en gnome do uit mekaar getrokken... naja... waarom is dat gereleased
<Dykam> aangezien ze weer geintregreerd worden
<ruliezz> ja dat zou kunnen
<ruliezz> maar dan ben ik wel alles kwijt
<OerHeks> als je geen copy op de server hebt staan van je mail, dan zou ik idd eerst alles backuppen, maar  hoe die files te fixen weet ik niet.
<ruliezz> ik kijk wel ff
<OerHeks> als je er nog wel in kan komen, exporteren
<Alex_____> Hoi, ik heb windows xp geinstalleerd, en daarna Ubuntu.
<Alex_____> Nou heb ik dus aangevinkt: bootloader installeren
<Alex_____> Maar nu is de installatie van ubuntu voltooid
<Alex_____> Minimal BASH like line editting is supported.
<Alex_____> For the first words, TAB lists possible command completions
<Alex_____> Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions.
<Alex_____> Wat moet ik hiermee?
<OerHeks> This is GRUB's 'Command Line Interface', you get this by pressing your 'c' key from the GRUB menu.
<OerHeks> http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p15.html#cli
<Alex_____> Nee ik druk geen C
<Alex_____> ik doe mijn pc aan en dan krijg ik dat
<OerHeks> tiep eens 'boot'
<Alex_____> boot ?
<Alex_____> lets try
<Alex_____> error: no loaded kernel
<OerHeks> dan grub herstellen met cd http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2#HerstelGrub2meteenLiveCD
<OerHeks> is dit op die pentium 3 ?
<Alex_____> ja
<Alex_____> hoezo?
<Alex_____> heeft dat er iets mee te maken?
<Alex_____> brb even internet ontkoppelen en laptop naar pentium 3 nemen
<OerHeks> ik snap niet waarom grub niet gewoon geinstalleerd is, kan zijn dat er wat anders aan de hand is
<OerHeks> te zwaar voor ubuntu bijvoorbeeld
<GV_> Hallo ?
<GV_> Iemand hier ?
<Guest43517> hallo
<GV_> Ja, ik heb een vraag : ik krijg bij installatie : Invalid argument.  Iemand een idee ?
<Guest43517> hansw?
<GV_> Via cd booten lukt ook niet ! Heb gewoon de cd .iso in nero gebrand !
<trijntje> GV_, wanneer krijg je die fout?
<trijntje> hoi Guest43517, heb je een vraag?
<GV_> Als ik de cd insteek. klik op installeren binnen Windows. Kopieërt hij dingen naar de schijf en daarna krijg ik dit
<Guest43517> ik kreeg net van hansw een tip overe virtual host
<Guest43517> werkte prima met 1 virtualhost
<Guest43517> net er een bij gezet en nu weer het zelfde???
<trijntje> GV_, ah, dus een wubi install, dat is altijd lastiger
<trijntje> GV_, welke versie van ubuntu heb je?
<Guest43517> 10.10
<GV_> Die op de site 10.10
<GV_> hoe maak ik gewoon een cd die in de boot start ?
<trijntje> GV_, gewoon dezelfde CD
<trijntje> Guest43517, ik weet niet welk probleem je hebt, misschien kan je je vraag nog een keer stellen als hansw niet reageert?
<GV_> Lukt niet, skipt bij start , direct windows ! Moet je die cd speciaal branden ?
<trijntje> GV_, nee, je moet eerst je bios vertellen dat je vanaf de CD wilt opstarten
<trijntje> tijdens het booten op f2, f12 f8 of delete drukken, dat is gelukkig voor elke pc anders (gewoon allemaal tegelijkertijd indrukken)
<OerHeks> ja een iso branden kan maar op 1 manier.
<GV_> Ik heb het probleem dat ik niet in mijn bios geraak. Ooit iemand een wachtwoord op gezet :(
<trijntje> emm, dat is niet zo handig. Bel diegene op en vraag om het wachtwoord
<josspyker_> ffde cmos batterij eraf halen
<GV_> @Trijntje , vrees dat ik dat ben :D :p
<Gotiniens_> in principe heb je het wachtwoord niet nodig om te kunnen booten van cd-rom via de f12 toets
<Gotiniens_> of welke andere toets je bios vraagt
<GV_> Proberen ;) Danjewel iedereen
<trijntje> damn
<trijntje> ik wou nog zeggen: pas op dat je niet je windows sloopt tijdens de installatie..
<OerHeks> nee, dat zou heel naar zijn.
<trijntje> ja, ook mensen die niet opletten hebben waardevolle data ;)
<Izoe> weet iemand of ik kan instellen hoe je moet inloggen bij opstarten?
<Izoe> Nu vraagt hij altijd eerst wachtwoord van beheerder
<trijntje> Izoe, systeem -> beheer -> aanmeldscherm
<hansw> Guest43517, maak een copy van de orginele vhost, zet die in sites-available, link die naar sites-enabled, verander wel de eigenschappen zoals de hostname
<Izoe> trijntje dank je wel. Is geregeld
<trijntje> Izoe, graag gedaan
<hansw> Guest43517, zat even een filmpje te kijken, sorry
<Izoe> kan ik geen andere gebruiker aanmelden als ik, als beheerder nog ben ingelogd?
<Izoe> Moet ik eerst uitloggen?
<Izoe> Ik krijg wel een andere gebruiker maar na invoeren van wachtwoord gebeurt er niets
<trijntje> nee, je kan gebruiker wisselen kiezen, als je meerdere accounts hebt
<Izoe> die heb ik maar bijv. dit scherm bleef gewoon staan
<Izoe> daar moet ik dan toch een melding oid over krijgen om af te sluiten? Nu gebeurt er niets. Ik kies de andere account maar dan blijft een zwart scherm
<Izoe> Moet ik zelf eerst alle programma's afsluiten vóór ik verander van gebruiker?
<trijntje> nee
<Izoe> dan staat er iets verkeerd ingesteld
<trijntje> ja, vreemd
<trijntje> je gebruikt toch gewoon die knop rechts boven om van gebruiker te wisselen?
<Izoe> moet ik bij het aanmeldscherm een speciale versie laten starten? Nu desktop
<Izoe> ja die gebruik ik
<Izoe> ik bedoel bij standaardsessie
<trijntje> Izoe, nee, gewoon standaard laten staan
<Izoe> wat moet je daar invullen om de "beperkte" gebruiker in te voeren
<Izoe> ok
<Izoe> heb ik gedaan. Ik zal toch eerst even dit afsluiten. Misschien dat het dan wel werkt
<Izoe> alvast bedankt en misschien tot later.
<Izoe> ;-)
<trijntje> ok, succes er mee! Misschien is je login in de war door de nieuwe instellingen
<Alex_____> ik volg deze tutorial: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2#HerstelGrub2meteenLiveCD
<Alex_____> Maar als ik de stap               sudo mount /dev/sdax /mnt/boot                 uitvoer
<Alex_____> Krijg ik een foutmelding:              mount: special device /dev/sdax does not exists
<trijntje> dat lijkt me ook ja
<trijntje> heb je de tutorial goed doorgelezen?
<Alex_____> sudo mount /dev/sdax /mnt/boot                moet ik typen
<OerHeks> sdax -> sda1 ofzo .. dat moet je zelf opmaken uit fdisk 0l
<Alex_____> sda5
<Alex_____> oh zo
<Alex_____> x
<OerHeks> die x had idd rood mogen wezen.
<Alex_____> thx
<Alex_____> brb ff verder (heb geen internet daar)
<trijntje> succes er mee!
<Izoe> hallo Trijntje, nog aanwezig? Ik weet het al, timekpr was ingesteld op uiterlijk 21.00u
<Izoe> Mag ik nog iets anders vragen?
<trijntje> Izoe, ah, dus timekpr werkt, das mooi ;)
<trijntje> vragen mag altijd, er zijn hier altijd mensen om te helpen
<Izoe> Wat is het programma van/voor  Ubuntu wat lijkt op Picasa?
<Alex____> Zo, herstelt.
<Alex____> Alleen deze stap is bij mij niet van toepassing: "Als nu het systeem wordt herstart, zal het GRUB 2 starten en het menu getoond worden. "
<trijntje> Ik geloof dat shotwell het standaard programma voor het beheren van foto's is, ik ken picasa zelf verder niet
<Alex____> Hij geeft gewoon weer het zelfde als eerst.
<Izoe> ik heb een programma om te beheren maar ik zoek iets om fotoś te bewerken
<OerHeks> shotwell kan ook uploaden naar google picasa map, flickr etc
<Izoe> kan dat met shotwell?
<izzi> Izoe: fotos bewerken kan met gimp
<trijntje> Izoe, hangt er vanaf wat je wilt doen. Beetje bijsnijden kan geloof ik wel met shotwell, voor ingewikkeldere dingen idd de GIMP
<Alex____> Waarom werkt het #@$^$#^#%& nou niet....!
<Izoe> online?
<Alex____> Op elke andere pc heb ik geen problemen met grub
<Alex____> maar op die pentium 3 pc wel..
<Izoe> of installeren vanuit Ubuntu softwarecentrum?
<trijntje> Izoe, installeren via softwarecentrum
<Izoe> Gimp is toch ook om gezichten krom te trekken? Gezichten bewerken tot clowns e.d.? Maar zoiets als Photo shop. Iets simpeler maar in die geest
<OerHeks> hmm of was dat fspot ..
<OerHeks> ja met gimp kan je alles vervormen en nog veel meer
<Izoe> ik installeer het wel ff
<Alex____> Wie kan me helpen?
<Izoe> sorry staan al standaard geïnstalleerd
<Izoe> dank voor alle hulp. Ik zoek gewoon verder. Ik ben al blij dat ik iets kan vinden
<Izoe> Suc6 met alle Ubuntu-problemen en vragen.
<Izoe> groeten en dank
<Alex____> Wie kan me helpen?
<trijntje> kreeg je geen foutmelding te zien?
<Alex____> Nee
<Alex____> Alle stappen gingen goed.
<Alex____> Daarna pc herstart
<Alex____> En nu weer het zelfde probleem...
<trijntje> en wat gaat er precies fout als je probeert te booten?
<Alex____> Minimal BASH like line editting is supported.
<Alex____> For the first words, TAB lists possible command completions
<Alex____> Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions.
<OerHeks> denk dat je bios die grub2 niet aankan.
<Alex____> moet ik grub1 installeren?
<Alex____> sudo os-prober op de live cd levert wel op dat er xp en ubuntu op staat
<OerHeks> geen idee..
<Alex__> Hoi
<Alex__> grub(1) wil er niet op...
<Alex__> E: Package grub has no installation candidate
<Alex__> als ik              sudo apt-get install grub          doe
<Alex__> Installeren GRUB 0.97      *        sudo apt-get install grub        lukt niet
<jelmer> Alex__: grub-pc of grub2 zoek je denk ik
<Alex__> nee
<Alex__> die werkte niet
<Alex__> kan mijn bios waarschijnlijk niet aan
<jelmer> grub2 vereist geen nieuwere of oudere bios
<jelmer> er is geen grub package
<Alex__> waarom werkt grub2 dan niet?
<jelmer> Alex__: geen idee
<Alex__> Ik start mijn pc op: Minimal BASH like line editting is supported.
<Alex__> For the first words, TAB lists possible command completions
<Alex__> 	Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions.
<Alex__> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2#HerstelGrub2meteenLiveCD              levert niks op..
<Alex__> niks = het zelfde als daarvoor
<Alex__> en ja alle stappen gingen goed
<jelmer> Alex__: heb je een menu.cfg aangemaakt eerder (of die voor je aan laten maken) ?
<Alex__> ja zoiets zei hij wel
<Alex__> hoe kan ik die nog een keer laten aanmaken (voor de zekerheid)?
<jelmer> update-grub IIRC
<Alex__> ik heb net grub2 purge gedaan
<Alex__> om 1 te installeren
<Alex__> hoe krijg ik hem er nu weer op?
<OerHeks> grub-install /dev/sda staat in dat voorbeeld
<Alex__> The program 'grub-install'  can be found in the following packages:
<Alex__> etc etc
<Alex__> Try: apt-get (package)
<OerHeks> onderaan http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2 staat ook nog een tip
<OerHeks> maar dat geld natuurlijk als je nog grub2 had
<Alex__> dat heb ik al gedaan
<OerHeks> dan weet ik niet waarom die pentium 3 het niet accepteerd.
<Alex__> Hij gaf problemen bij : sudo OerHeks update-grub
<OerHeks> nee OerHeks is geen commando, wel een begrip :-)
<Alex__> als ik ctrl tab doe
<Alex__> om naar het volgende tabblad te gaan
<Alex__> en dan weer terug ga
<Alex__> dan beschouwt me irc client als een tab
<Alex__> en als ik tab druk komt er de laatste te staan die sprak
<Alex__> brb
<Alex__> i kher installeer de boel wel
<Alex__> de reden waarom er een dual boot met xp en ubuntu op moest
<Alex__> is omdat ik word nodig had voor me werk
<Alex__> werkt word misschien in wine?
<OerHeks> ja check de versie in wineHQ
<OerHeks> maar of het echt soepel gaat draaien op een p3 500 met 256 mb ..
<Alex__> 348 mb nu =D
<Alex__> Ik wil word gaan installeren via wine
<Alex__> Werkt het beter via PlayOnLinux?
<Alex__> omdat je dan zelf je wine versie kan instellen?
<Alex__> iemand
<Alex__> ?
<OerHeks> probeer het uit ?
<OerHeks> wineHQ geeft meestal wel goed antwoord, of 'een' office gaat werken :-)
<OerHeks> word 97 dacht ik wel
<Alex__> Ja, maar daar staat dat het om een oud rapport gaat
<OerHeks> nogmaals, probeer het uit
<Alex__> via wine of via playonlinux?
<OerHeks> probeer beiden ?
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-24
<OerHeks> ik heb geen enkele ervaring met wine.
<Alex__> ik wel
<Alex__> maar dat werkt niet meer op mijn pc
<OerHeks> en wil dat graag zo houden
<Alex__> tenminste niet op mijn desktop pc
<Alex__> waarom?
<OerHeks> succes.
<Alex__> ik heb soms wel eens programma's nodig die er niet zijn voor ubuntu
<OerHeks> ik ben niet van microsoft overgestapt naar linux, om hier wine gedoe te beantwoorden
<Alex__> Ja, maar openoffice werkt voor geen meter
<Alex__> ik typ: 10. waar
<Alex__> enter
<Alex__> en dan komt er een 11 bij
<Alex__> haal ik die 11 weg
<Alex__> gaat ie weer achter de 10 regel staan
<Alex__> doe ik weer enter
<Alex__> doet hij weer het zelfde
<Alex__> ik wil $%$##$& geen nummering hebben
<OerHeks> gebeurd dat in word ?
<Alex__> nee
<Alex__> openoffice
<OerHeks> kan je uitzetten, met menu wat dan verschijnt.
<Alex__> hoe dan?
<Alex__> word 2000 werkt nu via wine =D
<JanC> Alex__: is dat in Writer?
<JanC> volgens mij kan je gewoon undo gebruiken om die automatische stijlen ongedaan te maken
<OerHeks> ja
<OerHeks> idd, er komt gelijk een pop up menu
<JanC> Ctrl+Z
<JanC> is in Word overigens ook zo IIRC
<JanC> misschien nog niet in Word 2000  ;)
<JanC> ik krijg overigens geen popup-menu (maar dat kan zijn door mijn instellingen)
<Alex__> ja in writer
<Alex__> Dit kreeg ik: http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p15/fig2grub.gif
<Alex__> bij GRUB
<Alex__> maar ik hoef geen dual boot meer
<Alex__> heb word nu geinstalleerd via wine
<Alex__> brb
<[1]peter_> na upgrade van ubuntu 10.04 kan ik ni meer booten
<[1]peter_> Kernel panic
<[1]peter_> notsyncing:vfs
<[1]peter_> unable to mount fs
<[1]peter_> is hier nog uit te komen?
<[1]peter_> ook nog deze info misschien van belang:unknown-block(0,0)
<[1]peter_> eigenlijk te laat ubuntu one opgezet :-[
<UndiFineD> [1]peter_, je pc booten met live/install cd
<UndiFineD> en je harddisk checken
<UndiFineD> hij kan / of /boot niet vinden
<[1]peter_> de kernel kan "not syncing:vfs:unable to mount fs on unknown block(0,0)
<[1]peter_> Dus het lijkt wel of die iets mist
<[1]peter_> Dit na een update van o.a. de kernel
<UndiFineD> precies, dat is waarschijnlijk / of /boot
<[1]peter_> kan ik hier nog wat aan doen
<UndiFineD> als de install van de kernel misging, zou je de oude kunnen activeren
<[1]peter_> zou niet gek zijn ivm de info
<[1]peter_> maar hoe moet ik dat aanpakken
<UndiFineD> eerst booten met de live cd / install cd
<[1]peter_> dan krijg ik 2 opties ,als ik het goe heb
<UndiFineD> bestandssysteemen controlleren
<UndiFineD> vervolgens je / en /boot mounten
<UndiFineD> kijk of de oude kernel er nog is
<[1]peter_> ik ga nu de cd opstarten
<[1]peter_> kan ik in het ergste ,niet een nieuwe ubuntu eroverheen zetten?
<UndiFineD> ja hoor
<UndiFineD> maar fixen is prettiger toch ?
<[1]peter_> ja zeker
<[1]peter_> try ubuntu of install?
<UndiFineD> try
<[1]peter_> en nu verder
<UndiFineD> yep
<UndiFineD> als je een terminal opent gaat het iets makkelijker
<[1]peter_> gedaan
<UndiFineD> ok
<UndiFineD> sudo ls /dev/sda*
<UndiFineD> ik wil graag weten welke / hoeveel partities er zijn
<[1]peter_> 4 partities
<UndiFineD> ok
<UndiFineD> sudo fsck /dev/sda0
<UndiFineD> de eerste die ellende gaf
<[1]peter_> geen
<[1]peter_> alleen 1,2,3,4
<UndiFineD> ok dan beginnen we bij 1
<UndiFineD> sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<[1]peter_> cant acces  /dev/sd0 : not such a file ...
<UndiFineD> eh
<[1]peter_> waarschijnelijk is die er  nier (meer)?
<[1]peter_> waarschijnelijk is die er  nier (meer)?nier=niet
<UndiFineD> maar hij zag em wel in /dev/sda* ?
<UndiFineD> sudo ls /dev/sda*
<[1]peter_> nee,alleen 1,2,3,4 en 1 van deze partities is een ntfs
<[1]peter_> trouwens het is geen dual boot
<UndiFineD> !paste
<UndiFineD> ohja nog geen bot
<UndiFineD> kun je de uitvoor copiëren naar http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<UndiFineD> sudo ls /dev/sda*
<[1]peter_> partitie2 is ntfs
<UndiFineD> bijv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547176/
<[1]peter_> in sda1 zie ik trouwens grub staan
<[1]peter_> het slachtoffer is een laptop
<[1]peter_> dus werk met 2 compies op het moment
<UndiFineD> kun je de uitvoer kopiëren naar http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<UndiFineD> of even hier plakken als het 1 regel is
<[1]peter_> past is niet mogelijk
<[1]peter_> 2 compies
<[1]peter_> Ik zie wat je bedoeld ,maar werkt toch alleen bij een werkend systeem
<[1]peter_> of zie ik iets verkeerd
<UndiFineD> vanuit de livecd kun je ook online
<[1]peter_> acht ...;-)
<UndiFineD> tenzij je een hele moeilijk draadloze verbinding hebt
<[1]peter_> wifi werkt gelukkig
<UndiFineD> :)
<OrangeUbuntu> ubuntu doet dat heel goed vind ik, ik kon direct online met mijn draadloze netwerk
<OrangeUbuntu> mijn aparte muis werd direct gedetecteerd
<UndiFineD> [1]peter_, ik heb een hele nacht doorgehaald, dus ik ben niet al te helder meer
<OrangeUbuntu> xD
<[1]peter_> ik ben ook best tevreden met m`n ubuntu-laptop
<UndiFineD> behalve nu dan
<[1]peter_> oh...
<UndiFineD> :)
<[1]peter_> ik wou dat ikke geen ati had!
<[1]peter_> maar goed het werkt
<[1]peter_> en 10.10 schijnt beter met energie om te kunnen gaan
<OrangeUbuntu> wat voor ati heb je dan?
<[1]peter_> 46**
<UndiFineD> ik heb ook een ongewenste ati kaart, maargoed, met de opensource radeon drivers heb ik toch webgl
<[1]peter_> uit het hoofd
<OrangeUbuntu> bij mijn ati kaart waren geen problemen
<[1]peter_> ja,alleen die betterij gaat zo snel en de boel wordt warm
<[1]peter_> heb de indruk ,dat de drivers van nvidia beter zijn
<[1]peter_> ook voor de desktop
<OrangeUbuntu> ja, die zijn over hte algemeen wel makkelijker
<[1]peter_> jammer
<[1]peter_> en zelfs onder  windows
<UndiFineD> ok [1]peter_ kun je mount controleren ? ik wil weten of er iets van /dev/sda gemount is
<trijntje> [1]peter_, je kan met het programma powertop kijken wat veel energie gebruikt
<UndiFineD> he trijntje
<OrangeUbuntu> ik heb well het idee dat 10.10 minder verbruikt
<[1]peter_> middag
<trijntje> Hey UndiFineD, ben je weer aan het vertalen geslagen? :P
<UndiFineD> trijntje, dat probeer ik wekenlijks te doen
<[1]peter_> vanaf kernel*.35 beter ati ondersteuning
<UndiFineD> trijntje, ik had even een inhaalslag te doen
<trijntje> UndiFineD, ja, ik ook, ik zie mn karma dagelijks afnemen :(
<Gotiniens> trijntje, ik werd ook vol gespamd met mailtjes van de wiki veroorzaakt door UndiFineD
<trijntje> maar wel handig als motivatie natuurlijk ;)
<UndiFineD> heh
<trijntje> haha, ja, dan moet je dat maar voor de statuspagina uitzetten, ik maak ook altijd 100 fouten bij het editen van de wiki
<Gotiniens> nee het ging over de factoids
<UndiFineD> nouja, soms weet je niet of een ander ook bezig is, zelfs om 6 uur smorgens
<Gotiniens> nou het is niet erg hoor, komen automatisch in een aparte map
<UndiFineD> :)
<[1]peter_> UndiFineD,nog ideeen
<UndiFineD> ok [1]peter_ kun je mount controleren ? ik wil weten of er iets van /dev/sda gemount is
<UndiFineD> $ mount
<trijntje> Lieve mensen, de Ubuntu handleiding voor Lucid(10.04) is beschikbaar, zeg het voort!
<[1]peter_> hele boel output
<UndiFineD> $ mount | grep sda
<[1]peter_> zal ik het plakken
<UndiFineD> mount | grep sda
<UndiFineD> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<UndiFineD> /dev/sda5 on /data type ext4 (rw,commit=0)
<UndiFineD> /dev/sda7 on /home type ext4 (rw,commit=0)
<[1]peter_> drie partites gemount
<[1]peter_> incl. ntfs
<UndiFineD> aha
<UndiFineD> dat moet dus even ongedaan gemaakt worden
<UndiFineD> umount /dev/sda*
<[1]peter_> oke
<[1]peter_> done
<UndiFineD> mount | grep sda
<UndiFineD> zal wel niks zijn, maar toch
<[1]peter_> ja 4 partities
<UndiFineD> ahum
<UndiFineD> umount /dev/sda[1-4]
<[1]peter_> ok
<UndiFineD> mount | grep sda
<UndiFineD> met pijl up kun je opdrachten herhalen die je eerder gebruikt hebt
<UndiFineD> scheelt overtiepen
<[1]peter_> allen die ntfs partitie
<UndiFineD> hoe heet die ?
<UndiFineD> /dev/sda???
<[1]peter_> krijg ik een melding van "type fuseblk",maar houdt dat in ,dat die umount is?
<[1]peter_> sda2
<UndiFineD> ok
<Ben__> Zodra ik Evolution open en op een mail klik om hem te lezen, sluit Evolution automatisch weer af? Waar kan dit aan liggen? Dit gebeurd overigens niet altijd
<UndiFineD> nouja inprincipe gaat het eerst om /dev/sda1
<[1]peter_> k
<UndiFineD> sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<[1]peter_> allen technische ouput
<[1]peter_> geen alarmen
<[1]peter_> clean
<[1]peter_> geldt voor alle
<[1]peter_> behalvesda2 tuurlijk
<UndiFineD> ok mooi
<UndiFineD> cd /media
<UndiFineD> mkdir sda1
<UndiFineD> mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<UndiFineD> cd sda1
<[1]peter_> geen media
<UndiFineD> unf
<UndiFineD> cd /mnt
<UndiFineD> mkdir -p sda1
<UndiFineD> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<UndiFineD> cd sda1
<[1]peter_> mount point /mnt/sd1 does not exist
<UndiFineD> foutje gemaakt
<UndiFineD> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<[1]peter_> zit nu in sda1
<UndiFineD> ls
<[1]peter_> leeg
<UndiFineD> cd ..
<UndiFineD> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<[1]peter_> als root?
<UndiFineD> ja
<UndiFineD> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<[1]peter_> "/mnt* does not exist"
<[1]peter_> laatste gedeelte geeft moeilijkheden
<UndiFineD> knipper
<UndiFineD> wat
<[1]peter_> hu?
<UndiFineD> misschien wil iemand anders inspringen ok meneer aan een werkende 10.04 kernel te helpen op zn /dev/sda1, ik heb de hele nacht doorgehaald en ben duidelijk niet helder meer
<[1]peter_> ;-)
<trijntje> [1]peter_, sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1
<trijntje> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<[1]peter_> oke
<[1]peter_> mounted
<[1]peter_> div abi`s en config`s van div kernels
<[1]peter_> initrd.img`s 21 t/m 32
<[1]peter_> solly 21 t/m 27
<[1]peter_> trijntje, grub aanpassen?
<trijntje> [1]peter_, emm, wat is er precies mis, ik heb niet de hele tijd meegelezen
<[1]peter_> vanmorgen update gedaan
<[1]peter_> en zover uk na kan gaan ,ging het hoofdzakkelijk om de kernel
<[1]peter_> daarna wilde 10.04 nier meer booten
<[1]peter_> met de melding...moment
<trijntje> [1]peter_, als het goed is heb je nog wel de vorige kernel, dus het makkelijkste zal zijn om (tijdelijk) tijdens het booten de vorige kernel te kiezen
<[1]peter_> kernel panic
<UndiFineD> <[1]peter_> na upgrade van ubuntu 10.04 kan ik ni meer booten
<UndiFineD> <[1]peter_> Kernel panic
<UndiFineD> <[1]peter_> notsyncing:vfs
<UndiFineD> <[1]peter_> unable to mount fs
<[1]peter_> ok
<[1]peter_> en dus grub aanpassen?
<[1]peter_> sda [1...4] clean
<[1]peter_> bitje omgevallen waarschijnlijk
<trijntje> [1]peter_, hoe bedoel je, heb je al geprobeerd om nog een keer op te starten om te kijken of het nu weg is?
<[1]peter_> verschillende keren
<trijntje> UndiFineD, wat denk jij dat het probleem is?
<UndiFineD> dat zn grub automatisch doorstart naar de nieuwe kapotter kernel
<[1]peter_> misschien is block(0,0) nog belangrijk
<trijntje> [1]peter_, nee, ik denk dat dat wel goed is
<trijntje> gksu gedit /mnt/sda1/etc/defaults/grub
<[1]peter_> leeg velletje
<trijntje> dat is vreemd..
<[1]peter_> misschien zit de dir etc in een anders sda?
<trijntje> [1]peter_, heb je zelf de timeout van grub op 0 gezet? Standaard wacht die 10 seconden voordat i door gaat
<[1]peter_> ik heb niets aan grub gedaan
<trijntje> ik zou zeggen, reboot, druk op escape om het grub menu te krijgen, en kies dan de vorige kernel uit de lijst. Dat is handiger dan via de live CD prutsen
<[1]peter_> ga ik doen
<trijntje> daar heb ik namelijk zelf ook niet zoveel ervaring mee
<trijntje> ok, succes er mee!
<[1]peter_> Nog effe dit
<[1]peter_> hoe kan ik de meeste info eraf hallen?
<[1]peter_> door ubuntu opnieuw te installeren of via livecd
<[1]peter_> ftp of zo
<trijntje> hoe bedoel je de meeste info er af halen? Als je een externe schijf hebt kan je het daar gewoon naartoe kopieren vanaf de live cd
<trijntje> maar die data blijft er gewoon op zitten als je in grub een andere kernel kiest
<[1]peter_> ja ,maar ik kan met escape doen wat ik wil
<UndiFineD> trijntje, bedankt :)
<[1]peter_> maar zelfede melding
<UndiFineD> ik ga slaapjes doen
<[1]peter_> weltrusten
<trijntje> [1]peter_, bedoel je dat je niet in het grub scherm terecht komt?
<[1]peter_> en bedankt he
<[1]peter_> helemaal niet
<[1]peter_> krijg metten die melding
<[1]peter_> direct na de bios op esc gedrukt
<trijntje> hmm, dan ben je toch te laat geweest met op escape drukken denk ik. Ik moet nu kerstinkopen doen, misschien kan iemand anders je hier helpen
<trijntje> en anders ben ik over een tijdje weer terug
<[1]peter_> oke have fun
<[1]peter_> en bedankt zover
<trijntje> graag gedaan, ik hoop dat iemand anders je verder kan helpen!
 * [1]peter_ peter gaat ook maar de super
<OerHeks> heel verstandigjes, nu het nog kan.
 * [1]peter_ met het idee van een verse install van 10.10
<Dykam> hmm
<Dykam> is er een interface om de deamons en services aan en uit te zetten?
<Gotiniens> de scripts in /etc/init.d
<OerHeks> Dycam sysv-rc-conf http://blog.ubuntu-tweak.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/sysv-rc-conf.png
<Dykam> OerHeks, net gevonden ja
<Dykam> maar zat naar een interface te zoeken
<Dykam> het is niet voor mezelf
<Dykam> maar iemand wil boxee draaien, zoveel mogelijk services uit
<OerHeks> dit werkt ook remote natuurlijk.
<Dykam> hehe, ssh :]
<Dykam> flipt de pc als ie boxee op -20 zet?
<OerHeks> die tux_ mag z'n verbinding wel eens nakijken
<Dykam> :]
<Dykam> OerHeks, http://shibuvarkala.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-speed-up-ubuntu-linux-fine.html dat 2e plaatje...
<Dykam> is dat verdwenen?
<OerHeks> even zien
<Dykam> kan het in 10.10 niet vinden
<OerHeks> ja, die 2e heb ik nooit gezien eigenlijk
<OerHeks> wel de startup
<Dykam> zie meer guides, ook van versie 7 en 8 die dat hebben\
<OerHeks> Before Karmic, Ubuntu users could manage their system services from System -> Administration -> Services...
<Dykam> waar quote je dat van
<OerHeks> http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2010/05/03/administering-ubuntu-lucid-10-04-lts-and-karmic-9-10-with-webmin/
<OerHeks> en dat gaat over in webmin
<OerHeks> Dykam rcconf? > http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9839199&postcount=6
<Dykam> hmm, werkt dat nog wel dan?
<Dykam> gnome-services app is weg omdat de backend de nieuwe services standaard niet ondersteund
<OerHeks> het zit er nog steeds in. als het niet kan werken ...
<Dykam> OerHeks, dat webmin ziet er goed uit :]
<OerHeks> kwestie van goed installeren en configgen, begrijp ik
<OerHeks> tux_, check je woordloze verbinding :P
<Dykam> OerHeks, webmin werkt OotB
<Dykam> pakket installen, naar https://localhost:10000 gaan, en tada
<OerHeks> is ziggo zo slecht, tux_ ?
<renommee> hallo
<renommee> updaten ubuntu 10.10 lukt niet
<OerHeks> hoezo niet ? krijg je een error ?
<renommee> in synaptic kan die de sources niet vinden
<OerHeks> dan zit er een fout in, of sources zijn down.
<OerHeks> welke ?
<renommee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547255/
<OerHeks> andere mirror kiezen ? dat pakket zou wel aanwezig moeten zijn
<renommee> ik ga kijken
<OerHeks> synaptic > intellingen > pakketbronnen, 1e pagina downloaden van: ....
<renommee> internetbrouwser werkt wel
<renommee> maar wget werkt niet
<renommee> ????
<OerHeks> heb je al een andere mirror gekozen ?
<renommee> ja ik merk dat inet niet werkt vanuit cli
<renommee> wel de brouwser ??
<OerHeks> de server/mirror geeft error, zeg je dus. dat heeft niks met internet browser pagina's van doen.
<OerHeks> tux_, check je woordloze verbinding :P
<renommee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547260/
<izzi> denk dat tuxc maar eens een ban moet krijgen OerHeks
<Jeeves_> renommee: Het kan in elk geval geen kwaad om .nl te gebruiken in plaats van .us :)
<renommee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547262/\
<OerHeks> kan schelen in tijd, inderdaad
<renommee> 1e network file niet goed
<OerHeks> iface eth0 is niet aangesloten
<renommee> ja
<renommee> alleen eth1
<renommee> moet de [auto lo eth1 eth0] er uit?
<OerHeks> nee, dat hoort.
<OerHeks> waarom wil je een 2e ethernet adapter doen ?
<renommee> zit er standaard in
<renommee> en ikhad het idee dat de eth0 niet goed werk
<OerHeks> tja
<renommee> dell 1850
<OerHeks> eth1 werkt, dus gewoon daarmee doen ?
<OerHeks> andere mirror kiezen etc
<OerHeks> fix your broken pipe first ..
<RawChid> De Nederlandstalige Ubuntu Manual is nu officieel te downloaden op: http://ubuntu-manual.org/?lang=nl
<RawChid> Hoera \o/
<OerHeks> joepie !
<OerHeks> ja
<Dykam> zijn er meer mensen die problemen hebben om met msn te verbinden vanuit empathy
<OerHeks> tux_ check uw verbinding
<Alex____> Hoi, kan ik mijn CPU fan langzamer laten draaien?
<Alex____> Hij is nu 28 graden.
<Alex____> en de kast staat open
<Alex____> als ik hem dicht doe wordt hij nog koeler
<OerHeks> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/meters#TOC-Temperatuurmeter
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HardwareSensors
<OerHeks> fancontrol lüftersteuerung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/L%C3%BCftersteuerung
<OerHeks> ik kan geen andere wiki vinden
<ujjain_> Ik kan in de bios instellen hoe snel mijn CPU fan draait
<ujjain_> Het scheelt echt enorm, anders draait hij echt met 500 kilometer per uur en maakt hij enorm lawaai.
<OerHeks> ja acpi doet dat vanuit de bios
<OerHeks> maar lm-sensors installeren wil ook wel eens helpen
<Alex____> Hoi, hoe heet 'sensors-applet' in het software centrum?
<OerHeks> staat beschreven in die url's Alex____
<OerHeks> via synaptic
<OerHeks> in softwarecentrum verschijnt er gdesklets, ook leuk
<OerHeks> Alex____, missien wel handig, ubuntu manual nl, is released direct dl > http://ubuntu-manual.org/download/10.04/nl/screen > http://ubuntu-manual.org/download/10.04/nl/print
<Dykam> dus... android sdk op maverick wordt em niet
<Alex__> hoi
<Alex__> ik heb een probleem met mijn computer
<Alex__> Hij reset automatisch..
<OerHeks> reset, op welk punt ?
<Alex__> geen idee
<Alex__> ik zat 5 meter verder
<Alex__> wat bedoel je op welk punt?
<Alex__> wanneer het gebeurt?
<OerHeks> ja wanneer
<OerHeks> en steeds weer ?
<Alex__> gewoon als ik er niet bij ben xd
<Alex__> ik had eerst windows xp erop
<Alex__> en toen viel hij gewoon uit wanneer hij er zin in had zeg maar
<Alex__> dus ik denk; ik doe ubuntu erop
<Alex__> misschien reset hij dan niet
<Alex__> maar toch wel..
<Alex__> nou, een beetje dan
<Alex__> ik was windows xp als guest os in virtualbox aant installeren
<Alex__> met ubuntu als host os
<OerHeks> tja, je vroeg iets over fan control
<Alex__> kan het daar mee te maken hebben?
<Alex__> nee dat is de andere pc
<Alex__> fan control
<Alex__> heb er meerdere
<Alex__> (meerdere pc's )
<OerHeks> geen idee
<Alex__> :(
<Alex__> waar kan het aan liggen
<Alex__> dat de pc uit zichzelf reset?
<OerHeks> fout geheugen, fout processor, fout moederbord, oververhitting, voeding ..
<Alex__> k heb heel veel al vervangen
<Alex__> oververhitting lijkt me sterk
<Alex__> hij is zo'n 29 graden
<Alex__> en hij mag 85 worden
<Alex__> geheugen is vervangen
<Alex__> voeding weet ik niet zeker, maar ik geloof het wel
<Alex__> waar is het meest logische waar de fout zit; cpu, moederbord of in de voeding?
<OerHeks> zoeken in /var/log/dmesg of dmesg.1
<Alex__> nano?
<Alex__> of gedit?
<OerHeks> kan
<Alex__> geven niks abnormaals aan
<Alex__> onderaan...
<Alex__> en dmesg.1 is leeg
<Alex__> iemand
<Alex__> ?
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-25
<Moshe_> Hakki
<Moshe_> Hallo?
<Moshe_> Is hier iemand?
<Moshe_> Hallo?
<Moshe_> XD
<Moshe_> Is hier imand
<Moshe_> iemand
<Moshe_> Please?
<Moshe_> Ik snap iets niet
<Moshe_> Op Ubuntu
<Moshe_> Iets met de downloads niet
<Moshe_> Dus met ArchiefBeheer
<Moshe_> Kan iemand me helpen
<Neblus> HI
<Neblus> I have a question about Ubuntu; Currently I'm running it on usb, but now I want to install it. Is it recommended to creaty a seperate hard disk partition for this?
<OerHeks> hoi Neblus dit is de nederlandse ubuntu support irc :-)
<Neblus> mooi, dat praat een stuk makkelijker:P
<OerHeks> indien u niet direct antwoord krijgt, hebben wij onze mond vol kesrtkransjes.
<Neblus> aha begrijpelijk
<OerHeks> njum njum
<Neblus> kun je me helpen met Ubuntu installeren?
<OerHeks> ja, wil je ubuntu naast een ander OS installeren ?
<Neblus> ja, ik heb op dit moment windows 7 geinstalleerd wat ik nodig heb voor sommige programma's.
<Neblus> heb de desktop edition van Ubuntu 10.10 inmiddels gedownload
<OerHeks> oke, win7 en vista, deze kunnen het beste zelf de hdd verkleinen om ruimte te maken voor een ubuntu partitie
<OerHeks> xp partitie kan ubuntu-installer wel aan.
<Neblus> oke, dus het is raadzaam een aparte partitie te maken?
<OerHeks> in windows ga naar schijfbeheer, klik op je partitie > verkleinen, windows gaat rekenen en laat je weten hoeklein je hem kan maken,max
<OerHeks> jups, in jouw geval wel
<trijntje> en denk altijd aan backups voordat je met partities gaat prutsen!
<Neblus> uiteraard;) hoe groot zou jij de Ubuntu partitie maken?
<OerHeks> ja dat is ook een goede tip, trijn :-)
<OerHeks> 20 gb kan, 50 gb is leuker.
<Neblus> allright dat moet lukken, ik heb eerder partities gemaakt met Gparted Live CD
<OerHeks> hulpje na installatie > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/DirectDoen
<Neblus> als dit allemaal gedaan is en Ubuntu is geinstalleerd, kan ik dan bij het opstarten kiezen tussen Windows en Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ja, na ubuntu komt automatisch de Grub bootloader installatie
<OerHeks> en meestal gaat dit direct goed :-)
<Neblus> Perfect, ik ga aan de slag... bedankt voor de hulp en fijne kerst;)
<OerHeks> succes!
<OerHeks> goeie dag voor uitgekozen ..
<Neblus> ik zei niet dat ik vandaag aan de slag ga, binnen een half uur staat de familie voor de deur
<Neblus> haha;)
<OerHeks> pech
<hosoka> hallo allemaal
<hosoka> fijne feestdagen allemaal
<mitchell> hoi
<mitchell> kan iemand mij misschien helpen met een internetprobleem?
<mitchell> ik heb een ralink 2500 netwerk kaart
<mitchell> en mijn downloadsnelheid is echt tergend langzaam
<OrangeUbuntu> www.speedtest.nk
<OrangeUbuntu> *.nl
<OrangeUbuntu> wat geeft die aan?
<mitchell> ik voer hem nu uit
<mitchell> gaat alleen niet zo snel
<mitchell> op windows haal ik daarmee 1,5mb/s
<OrangeUbuntu> reboot van router wil bij mij nog wel eens werken
<OrangeUbuntu> doet dat eens
<mitchell> ik haal bij deze 30,4
<OrangeUbuntu> het is dus een OS onafhankeljk probleem
<mitchell> ok ik zal het ff proberen
<mitchell> jaa dat zowieso
<mitchell> zo terug
<OrangeUbuntu> kan je dat niet op afstand?
<OrangeUbuntu> ip-adres van je router intikken
<EmilyPlays> hallo
<EmilyPlays> ik heb hulp nodig bij het instaleren van een mp ripper
<EmilyPlays> soundjuicer dus
<Mitchell_> ik geef hem meestla hard reset
<Mitchell_> ik zal kijken of me snelheid verbeterd is
<Mitchell_> hmm hij zit nu op 1400
<OrangeUbuntu> wat is het probleem EmilPLays?
<Mitchell_> maar voor hoelang
<OrangeUbuntu> problem solved? Mitchell_
<Mitchell_> jaa nu wel
<Mitchell_> ik hoop alleen dat het nu voor altijd opgelost is
<Mitchell_> dus ff afwachten
<Mitchell_> want ik vind ubuntu wel heel erg fijn werken
<EmilyPlays> Ik heb het gedownload en nu geraak ik niet verder
<Mitchell_> voorderest bedankt
<OrangeUbuntu> sudo apt-get install soundjoucer
<Mitchell_> als ik problemen heb kom ik hier wel weer terug
<Mitchell_> daag
<OrangeUbuntu> oke, mooi dat het werkt
<EmilyPlays> als ik het invoer zegt hij
<OrangeUbuntu> EmilyPlays: Doe in terminal
<OrangeUbuntu> sudo apt-get install sound-juicer
<EmilyPlays> Unable to locate package soundjoucer
<OrangeUbuntu> ja, sorry, type foutje
<OrangeUbuntu> het is sound-juicer
<EmilyPlays> kk
<OrangeUbuntu> het kan ook via het softwarecentrum
<EmilyPlays> dat heb ik gedaan
<OrangeUbuntu> oke, staat die niet onder Audio en Video?
<EmilyPlays> neen
<OrangeUbuntu> mmm, vreemd
<OrangeUbuntu> is het met de terminal wel gelukt?
<Gotiniens> wss niet onder de naam sound-juicer
<EmilyPlays> alleen andere dingen,geen sound juicer
<Gotiniens> maar onder "audio ripper" ofzo
<EmilyPlays> ik heb audio cd extractor
<EmilyPlays> assunder cd ripper zal het niet zijn
<OrangeUbuntu> ja, onder de naam Muziek-cd's kopieren stond die er zeker niet
<OrangeUbuntu> *er zeker in
<Gotiniens> ik heb zojuist sound-juicer installed
<EmilyPlays> gevonden
<OrangeUbuntu> en doet die het?
<OrangeUbuntu> #sound-juicer
<EmilyPlays> ja
<OrangeUbuntu> mooi
<EmilyPlays> maar nu moet ik hem op mp3 krijgen
<OrangeUbuntu> .flac is betere kwaliteit
<OrangeUbuntu> en ook veel groter dan mp3
<EmilyPlays> maar geraakt die dan op mijn cerative zen
<EmilyPlays> (mp3)
<EmilyPlays> groot is geen probleem
<EmilyPlays> ik heb  1 TB
<OrangeUbuntu> denk het niet
<EmilyPlays> Merci
<OrangeUbuntu> 1 cd is dan 300 mb....
<EmilyPlays> Nu kan ik eindelijk cd's beginnen rippen
<OrangeUbuntu> heb je mp3 al gevonden?
<OrangeUbuntu> via voorkeuren
<OrangeUbuntu> Format > Profielen bewerken
<EmilyPlays> naar output format
<OrangeUbuntu> ja
<OrangeUbuntu> daar
<Gotiniens> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<EmilyPlays> dan edit rpofiles
<Gotiniens> install die package
<Gotiniens> dan kan je mp3 kiezen in sound-juicer
<EmilyPlays> dankje
<OrangeUbuntu> no thanks
<EmilyPlays> moet ik nog iets doen als ik die packahe heb geinstalleerd
<EmilyPlays> ?
<OrangeUbuntu> nope, volgens was dat een btje overbodig om te installeren
<Gotiniens> nee
<Gotiniens> zonder die package heeft hij geen mp3 decoder
<Gotiniens> euh encoder
<Gotiniens> EmilyPlays, je moet in de voorkeuren bij formaat mp3 kiezen
<EmilyPlays> dat probeer ik
<EmilyPlays> gelklukt
<EmilyPlays> sound juicer herstart
<EmilyPlays> alles werkt naar behoren
<Gotiniens> OrangeUbuntu, standaard heeft ubuntu geen mp3 encoder aan boord
<Gotiniens> die wordt ook niet mee ge installeerd bij sound-juicer
<Gotiniens> die package die ik aanraad installed de mp3 encoder
<OrangeUbuntu> klopt, maar ik ging er gemakshalve al van hij die had. Ik heb em ook niet bewust geinstalleerd.
<OrangeUbuntu> ik had em al een keer geinstalleerd denk ik
<OrangeUbuntu> onbewust
<Gotiniens> dat is best mogelijk ja
<JeroenzKlompz> hmm, dat in offtopic had dus hier gemoeten, maar ok
<Herman_> hallo
<Herman_> is er iemand nederlands?
<Herman_> is er iemand nederland
<Herman_> s
<Herman_> ik heb hulp nodig
<beasty_> ofc
<beasty_> zeg eens
<Herman_> ben je er
<Herman_> ik heb geen geluid met ubuntu
<beasty_> oei
<beasty_> welke geluidskaart heb je ?
<Herman_> hoe kom ik daar achter
<beasty_> lspci ofzo ?
<Herman_> mijn boksen zitten in mijn commputer ingebouwd
<Herman_> wat bedoel je met lspci?
<beasty_> mm boksen ingebouwd in de pc ?
<Herman_> ja die zitten ingebouwd
<beasty_> neen als je in de commandline 'lspci' duuwt krijg je een hoop informatie
<beasty_> en 1 item daarin zegt bvb bij mij '01:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)
<beasty_> '
<beasty_> en dat is je geluidskaart
<Herman_> hoe kom ik bij commandline?
<Herman_> sorry ik heb hem net geinstalleert
<beasty_> terminal openen :p
<beasty_> ow
<beasty_> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/ :)
<Herman_> dit is echt een domme vraag maar waar vind ik heb terminal?
<Herman_> ben je er
<DooitzedeJong> Ik heb een vrag
<FOAD> Geduldig kereltje.
<niekie> Hallo DooitzedeJong. Voel je vrij om je vraag te stellen :)
<DooitzedeJong> Ik wil van een laptop een mediacenter maken
<DooitzedeJong> dmv XBMC
 * niekie moet helaas nu aan het kerstdiner, anders had ik je graag nog geholpen. Maar misschien is er nog iemand anders :)
<niekie> Ja, XBMC is mooi :)
<DooitzedeJong> hiervoor moet ik verbinding maken met een accesspoint
<DooitzedeJong> met wpa beveiliging
<niekie> Tot later iedereen :)
<DooitzedeJong> omdat ik alleen xbmc installeer en niet gnome erbij heb ik geen NetworkManager
<Herman_> is er iemand?
<DooitzedeJong> ja
<Herman_> kan jij me helpen
<Herman_> ik heb geen geluid
<DooitzedeJong> vreemd
<DooitzedeJong> wat voor versie heb jij?
<Herman_> mijn bokse
<Herman_> mijn boksen zitten in de computer ingebouwd
<Herman_> de nieuwste versie
<Herman_> 10.10
<DooitzedeJong> probeer eerst eens gnome alsa mixe te installeren
<Herman_> en dan?
<DooitzedeJong> even kijken of er ook pc speaker bij staat
<Herman_> oke hij is bezig
<Herman_> hij stond op dempen
<Herman_> het geluid doet het nu
<Herman_> heel erg bendankt en fijn feest dagen
 * spekkje vind herman_ staat.. zou maar in query gaan
<spekkje> staat is stout btw :P
<JanC> je kan NetworkManager natuurlijk ook gewoon zonder GNOME gebruiken...
<Helen_> Ik heb nog steeds een probleem om ubuntu op mijn win vista desktop te krijgen. Als ik de tips van "http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/" probeer, dan doet de muis niks meer. Ik wil niet direct installeren naast vista maar eerst uitproberen en daarna installeren. Hoe krijg ik de muis werkend
<Helen_> ?
<OerHeks> in live-cd ?
<Helen_> yep
<OerHeks> hmm, dus je hebt nomodeset gebruik voor nvidia, als ik me goed herinner ?
<Helen_> ja en dan krijg ik idd het ubuntu scherm en een venster dat er drivers moeten worden geinstalleerd, maar dan werkt de muis niet. kan niks verder en vervolgens wordt het beeld weer zwart
<OerHeks> als live-cd niet werkt, kan je nog kiezen voor Wubi-install, dat is binnen vista installeren.
<Helen_> Daar was ik aanvankelijk mee begonnen, maar ook dat lukte niet. Ik wil trouwens een dualboot systeem net als op mijn xp desktop en met wubi kan dat toch niet?
<Helen_> Zal ik eens kiezen voor de acpi = off mode?
<OerHeks> ja, dat kan je proberen, maar het is geen nette oplossing.
<Helen_> Wat voor nadelen kleven daar aan?
<OerHeks> mogenlijk, dat naast vista installeren geen problemen geeft, zoals in live-modus
<OerHeks> nou, geen acpi, dan sluit je systeem niet netjes af, slaapstand etc
<OerHeks> acpi is de bios powermanagment functie
<Helen_> een desktop gaat toch altijd uit of niet? Ik druk altijd de powerknop uit van mijn kabel of bedoel je dat niet?
<OerHeks> uitproberen in live modus kan geen kwaad :-)
<Helen_> met live modus bedoel je gwoon vanaf de cd ubuntu niet uitproberen maar direct installeren naast vist?
<OerHeks> live-mode = uitproberen
<Helen_> dat is wat ik dus al probeerde, maar mijn muis deed toen niks meer
<Helen_> andere muis geprobeerd deed ook niks
<OerHeks> nomodeset is trouwens ook een ACPI opdracht.
<Helen_> moet ik die dan niet kiezen? helemaal geen acpi opdracht, dan krijg ik een zebra beeld
<Helen_> Ik ga nog eens proberen met nomodeset maar dan installeren ipv uitproberen
<OerHeks> ik weet niet wat de oplossing nu is, nomodeset helpt wel met nvidia
<Helen_> ok ga dat nu zo proberen, misschien dat dit wel helpt - je hoort me wel weer
<OerHeks> maak de vista partitie kleiner in vista zelf.
<Helen_> ok ga ik doen, misschien helpt dat ook
<OerHeks> ja, dan zeurt vista niet achteraf :-D
<Helen_> De muis doet helemaal niks ook nu niet als ik gewoon installeren gebruik
<OerHeks> met TAB ?
<Helen_> Ook mijn toetsenbord is uitgeschakeld
<OerHeks> tab en spatie ..
<Helen_> nee toetsenbod reageert helemaal niet
<Helen_> En nu krijg ik dus gewoon weer zwart beeld
<Helen_> Ik ga nu gewoon installeren proberen vanaf de live cd zonder nomodeset, kijken wat er nu gebeuren gaat
<OerHeks> :-)
<sarawara_> hoe kom ik nu weer hier via xchat?
<sarawara_> gelukt!
<OerHeks> mooi :-)
<sarawara> ha dag oerheks
<sarawara> ik weet niks van routers en dus mijn probleem begint al bij het zoeken
<wegento> wat is je probleem dan?
<sarawara> ik heb dus een router , een modem en twee computers, nu wil ik die graag  beiden zien werken met een kabel (ethernet)
<sarawara> maar als ik zoek, kom ik telkens op 'wireless' dingens terecht
<OerHeks> een router stel je in per draad
<wegento> sluit je router aan op dat modem, neem utp kabel plug de ene kant in de router en de andere in de computer
<Helen_> Oerheks, vista desktop doet nu helemaal niks meer, ziet de monitor niet meer
<sarawara> ik doe de kabel die ik normaal in mijn modem steek dus in mijn router en dan neem ik de blauwe kabel en die steek ik van mijn router naar mijn computer. ik krijg dan wel een oranje lichtje maar kan niet op internet
<OerHeks> vista boot niet meer Helen_ ?
<OerHeks> zonder installeren van ubuntu ?
<Helen_> nee helaas, ik heb de recvery cd er maar in gedaan
<Helen_> ja idd zonder ubuntu, denk dat het aan het veranderen van de nvidia ligt
<OerHeks> live-cd kan niets veranderd hebben, denk ik.
<wegento> sarawara: kan je wel in de router komen?
<sarawara> wat wil dat zeggen 'in' de router komen ?
<wegento> via je browser inloggen op de router
<wegento> kijk ff in de handleiding voor het ip adres
<Helen_> Oerheks Nee denk dat het ligt aan het veranderen naar nomodeset.
<sarawara> weet je misschien een eenvoudige pagina die zegt hoe ik dat moet doen (ik vind dat niet, engels of frans mag ook)
<wegento> http://compnetworking.about.com/od/homenetworking/ht/routerconfigure.htm
<sarawara> ok bedankt wegento, ik bekijk dat even (dat even kan wel wat langer zijn want ik ben een trage :) )
<wegento> lukt je wel, het is niet moeilijk
<Helen_> Oerheks, ik heb via recovery cd vista terug, ga nu weer eens proebren of ik via wubi er nu wel kom
<Guest84011> ha;;o
<jauu> Vrolijk kerstfeest
<OerHeks> :-)
<jauu> ah ik ben niet de enige die achter me computer zit :P
<OerHeks> er zijn zelfs updates vandaag.
<jauu> updates? nieuwe software packages?
<jauu> Ik ben een windows user :P ALlen op me server draai ik UBuntu
 * jauu rent weg
<trijntje> we zijn hier heel aardig hoor, je hoeft niet bang te zijn ;)
<trijntje> niet voor mij iig, want ik ga naar bed. Welterusten allemaal!
<OerHeks> daar zul je wel een reden voor hebben, ik bijt niet, trijntje wel.
<OerHeks> truste trijntje :D
<trijntje> bedankt OerHeks
<jauu> gelukkig, want ik kom eigenlijk een vraag stellen
<jauu> Ik heb een UBuntu server draaien met Zarafa. DAgelijks maak ik een backup van me mail door de hele Mysql db te dumpen. Nu wil ik die alleen ergens anders uploaden. Ik zat eerst naar dropbox te kijken, maar dan moet ik een proprietary deamon installeren
<jauu> voor Ubuntu ONe moet je een GUI hebben. Dat staat iig in de FAQ van Ubuntu ONe
<jauu> Heeft iemand ervaring hiermee?
<OerHeks> ubuntu-one of dropbox of andere service via bash o.i.d.
<jauu> dat is ook het plan. Alleen wil ik die vage proprietary dropbox client niet op mijn server hebben. En Ubuntu-one moet zo nodig een GUI hebben... en die heeft mijn server niet
<Gotiniens> heb je niet ergens een ftp accountje ofzo?
<wegento> ik zou dat niet via ftp doen
<jauu> ehm nee, ik heb geen ftp account. HEb ik wel, maar dat is de zelfde server
<jauu> ftp is prima, want me backup encrypt ik met GPG
<jauu> en 7zip ik
<sarawara> wegento ben je daar nog? eerst en vooral een fijne kerst gewenst ook
<sarawara> waar is die 'network administration' waar ik dat ip-adres moet invullen?
<sarawara> of nee ik lees het verkeerd?
<sarawara> ah ik moet die gewoon als url invullen ?
<OerHeks> ja, ip in je browser als adres http://192.168.1.0 ofzo
<sarawara> ok nog eens proberen dan
<sarawara> wel lastig dat ik hier uit val dan
<OerHeks> cloon de mac adres van je netwerkkaart in je router, dit zit ergens in het menu. dat kan helpen.
<sarawara> niemand meer? iedereen aan het kerstkussen?
<jauu> ik ben er nog :)
 * OerHeks kussen ?
<sarawara> doen jullie dat niet elkaar kussen om middernacht?
<sarawara> ah, nee ik ben belg, in het ndls is dat zoenen misschien?
<OerHeks> dat is niet tijdsgebonden :-D
<OerHeks> maar is het gelukt met router ?
<sarawara> nee, ik bedoel ik ben duidelijk wel online
<sarawara> maar die pagina werkt niet (heb in user manual van router adres opgezocht maar krijg niks)
<OerHeks> gaat het lampje van de poort waar je je draad in stopt, wel groen branden ?
<sarawara> er branden 4 lampjes
<OerHeks> kijk dan bij je netwerk verbindingsinformatie, naar 'standaardroute'. dit is het adres van je router
<OerHeks> je hebt een 2e computer ?
<sarawara> ja, maar die heeft nog geen account, ik heb daar nog maar daarnet 10.04 opgezet
<OerHeks> ah oke
<sarawara> in de documentatie staat : enter the Router’s default
<sarawara> IP address, 192.168.1.1,
<OerHeks> ja dat kan.
<OerHeks> 0-254
<sarawara> wat is 0-254?
<OerHeks> ik gaf eerder hetzelfde, maar dan 192.168.1.0
<OerHeks> het kan van 0-254 zijn.
<sarawara> ik begrijp niet wat dat betekent
<sarawara> dus ik moet de andere computre proberen?
<OerHeks> de IP's 192.168.1.0 t/m 192.168.1.254 zijn gereserveerd voor je interne netwerk.
<OerHeks> nee hoor, ga door met proberen op 192.168.1.1 zoals manual aangeeft
<OerHeks> als de router nieuw is, moet dat goed zijn.
<sarawara> doe ik misschien iets verkeerd? (ik bedoel ik weet echt niks van routers hé en ook niet van netwerken)
<sarawara> ik heb alleen maar ethernet kabel in router gestoken (diegene die ik normaal voor mijn modem gebruik), dan een blauwe van de router naar mijn computer (laptop) en dan eens aan en uit gezet en internet werkt
<sarawara> maar die interne dinges dus niet
<sarawara> dat moet toch geen speciale kabel zijn hé ? (ik heb ooit eens gehoord van een crossover bijvoorbeeld)
<OerHeks> nee crossover is niet meer nodig.
<sarawara> even hout op de kachel
<wegento> sarawara: is die lapto een windows of linux bak?
<wegento> laptop
<sarawara> ubuntu 10.04
<wegento> in een terminal type eens ip route
<sarawara> 80.201.0.1 dev ppp0  proto kernel  scope link  src 80.201.0.166
<sarawara> default dev ppp0  scope link
<wegento> en ifconfig?
<OerHeks> dat is nu online, niet de router natuurlijk.
<wegento> dit is geen intern netwerk adres
<OerHeks> dit uitvoeren op de 2e pc aan de router ?
<wegento> das meestal 192. of 10.
<OerHeks> eerst testen voor hem aan je modem te hangen :-)
<sarawara> wat bedoel je ? moet ik nog een computer aan de router hangen en dan terug ip route doen? en wat moet ik eerst testen? moet die andere computer ook eerst op internet kunnen?
<sarawara> moet ik nog iets van die ifconfig plakken? alledrie ehternet; lo, en ppp0 of één van de drie?
<OerHeks> ja, start eerst met ip route
<Helen_> Oerheks nog meer tips om ubuntu naast vista te krijgen? Lukt voor geen meter. Muis en toetsenbord worden ook uitgeschakeld.
<sarawara> sorry  maar ik heb moeilijkheden om evidente dingen te begrijpen (autisme), ik start de andere computer en probeer ip route voordat ik een internetaccount heb aangemaakt of moet ik eerst een account aanmaken?
<Helen_> Zou 't helpen als ik een ander toetsenbord en muis koppel?
<OerHeks> sarawara die router zou automatisch moeten connecten. je hebt geen inlog & pass nodig om die connectie te maken, hooguit dat de router een admin:12345 passwoord heeft.
<OerHeks> of zoiets
<sarawara> ok ik probeer dat dan
<OerHeks> en dan kan je het ip adres in firefox gebruiken
#ubuntu-nl 2010-12-26
<sarawara> wat is dat met dit 'Disconnected (Invalid argument)' ?
<sarawara> staat mijn gekopieerde tekst er nog?
<OerHeks> disconnected, dan is er iets niet goed.
<sarawara> ik bedoel hier op de chat
<OerHeks> ow dan viel je weg, irc verbinding verbroken.
<OerHeks> verkeerde stekker los ?
<sarawara> 192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0 proto kernel  scope link src 192/168.1.100 metric1
<sarawara> <sarawara> 169.254.0.0/16 dev eth0  scope link metric 1000
<sarawara> <sarawara> default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0 proto static
<sarawara> <sarawara> dat was het, terug op laptop (heb met de hand overgetypt)192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0 proto kernel  scope link src 192/168.1.100 metric1 nee ik heb niks met de stekker gedaan, ik ben in elk geval terug (misschien heb ik een rare verbinding want ik heb dat eigenlijk wel meer, ik herinner mij dat ik een 'gedeelde telefoonlijn' heb iets zeldzaams, klein dorp) anyway ...169.254.0.0/16 dev eth0  scope link metric 1000 default v
<sarawara> ia 192.168.1.1 dev eth0 proto static dat was het, terug op laptop (heb met de hand overgetypt)
<sarawara> ow, dat was dubbel, sorry
<sarawara> zegt dat iets?
<OerHeks> 192.168.1.1 zou dus het inlog adres van je router moeten zijn.
<sarawara> maar die pagina doet niks
<sarawara> heb nog 10 keer geprobeerd
<OerHeks> probeer eens 192.168.1.0
<sarawara> die lukte ook niet, ik probeer nog eens
<OerHeks> ik dacht niet dat het 192.168.1.100 kan zijn
<sarawara> nee niks
<sarawara> :'(
<OerHeks> vreemd :(
<wegento> heb je wel internet via de router?
<sarawara> euh, denk het wel
<wegento> hoezo denk je het wel?
<sarawara> via wat zou ik anders hier zijn?
<wegento> doe dan nog eens ip route
<sarawara> nu op deze laptop terug, zoals eerst dan
<wegento> op de computer die op de router zit en waarvan jij denkt dat die is aangesloten
<sarawara> 80.201.84.1 dev ppp0  proto kernel  scope link  src 80.201.84.194
<sarawara> default dev ppp0  scope link
<wegento> je zit nog steeds direct op dat modem
<sarawara> hoezo direkt op de modem, loopt die dan door de router?
<wegento> in principe niet, maar je krijgt in ieder geval geen eigen netwerk adres van dat ding
<sarawara> de kabel die in de computer zit , zit in de router, de kabel die in de router zit , zit in de modem
<wegento> dus als je internet hebt dan is het toch goed?
<sarawara> ik heb er geen idee van, ik snap niks van routers of van internet, ik zou evengoed op een toevallige wifi van een buur kunnen zitten
<wegento> handig
<sarawara> (ik ben geen ubuntugenie, gewoon een gebruiker)
<sarawara> niet echt, want als dat zou zijn dan is dat tijdelijk
<wegento> ifconfig geeft ook dat 80. ip?
<sarawara> ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol
<sarawara>           inet addr:80.201.0.166  P-t-P:80.201.0.1  Mask:255.255.255.255
<sarawara>           UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1
<sarawara>           RX packets:2494 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<sarawara>           TX packets:2710 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<sarawara>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:3
<sarawara>           RX bytes:907285 (907.2 KB)  TX bytes:314738 (314.7 KB)
<sarawara> is dat het goede stuk?
<sarawara> vroeger had ik een icoontje op balk dat de connectie toonde, maar ik ben dat verloren
<wegento> je hebt een pointtopoint verbinding, je zou iets moeten krijgen van UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<sarawara> wil je de hele lijst?
<sarawara> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:ae:16:d6:96
<sarawara>           inet6 addr: fe80::223:aeff:fe16:d696/64 Scope:Link
<sarawara>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<sarawara>           RX packets:185368 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<sarawara>           TX packets:130398 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<sarawara>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<sarawara>           RX bytes:245143758 (245.1 MB)  TX bytes:12228376 (12.2 MB)
<sarawara>           Interrupt:16
<sarawara> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<sarawara>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<sarawara>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<sarawara>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<sarawara>           RX packets:10138 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<sarawara>           TX packets:10138 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<sarawara>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<sarawara>           RX bytes:294622 (294.6 KB)  TX bytes:294622 (294.6 KB)
<sarawara> ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol
<sarawara>           inet addr:80.201.0.166  P-t-P:80.201.0.1  Mask:255.255.255.255
<sarawara>           UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1
<sarawara>           RX packets:2494 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<sarawara>           TX packets:2710 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<sarawara>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:3
<sarawara>           RX bytes:907285 (907.2 KB)  TX bytes:314738 (314.7 KB)
<sarawara> ik wou maar weten of alles dan ok is? kan ik mijn tweede computer er gewoon op dezelfde manier op aansluiten (ik vind mijn tweede kabel nu niet)
<sarawara> ok prettige kerst nog, ik voel me zo dom, ben ik nu verder geraakt of niet?
<linze> goeie morgen
<Luuk> morge
<rork> goedemorgen
<Tjibba>  /join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<Tjibba> omg
<sultan-rotjeknor> daar was u reeds
<OrangeUbuntu> smartguys, vraagje
<OrangeUbuntu> ik heb 2 beeldschermen, hoe stel ik Ubuntu zo in dat het 2e beeldscherm een uitbreiding is van mijn primaire scherm en GEEN kopie?
<OrangeUbuntu> in 9.10 was dat appeltje eitje, maar hoe moet dat hier?
<OrangeUbuntu> Voorkeuren > Schermen geeft geen mogelijkheid
<commandoline> OrangeUbuntu: Wat werkt dan niet aan die optie die je noemt?
<commandoline> ( Voorkeuren > Schermen bedoel ik dan? )
<OrangeUbuntu> ik heb nu op mijn tweede scherm een kopie van mijn primaire scherm. Dat wil ik niet. Ik wil 2e scherm een uitbreiding is van mijn eerste scherm. Dan kan ik dus een presentatie op mijn 2e scherm laten zien en op mijn primaire scherm de andere prorgamma's
<Gotiniens> welke video kaart heb je?
<OrangeUbuntu> ati radeon 4500 HD
<commandoline> en gebruik je de AMD-driver?
<OrangeUbuntu> in ubuntu 9.10 was get appeltje
<OrangeUbuntu> eitje
<OrangeUbuntu> ff kijken
<commandoline> want dan is het Systeem > Voorkeuren > ATI Catalyst Control Center (Beheer)
<OrangeUbuntu> ja, gebruik ik
<OrangeUbuntu> danku
<OrangeUbuntu> ik heb het gevonden
<commandoline> OK, graag gedaan :)
<Gotiniens> bij mij geeft voorkeuring > schermen de melding dat ik beter de nvidia tool kan gebruiken
<Gotiniens> doet hij dat bij AMD niet?
<OrangeUbuntu> nee
<commandoline> Gotitiens: Nee, hij geeft dan geen foutmelding, maar je moet tegelijk wel de AMD Tool gebruiken als je echt wat wilt aanpassen.
<Gotiniens> heb je de amd driver van de amd website gedownload?
<Gotiniens> commandoline, nick af maken met de <tab> toets ;)
<OrangeUbuntu> nee, ubuntu detecteerde mijn videokaart zelf en heefdt zelf gezorgd dat ik mooi beeld heb. En hoe die dat gedaan heeft weet ik niet
<commandoline> klopt, ik weet het, maar ben het nog steeds niet gewend, en dan krijg je dit soort dingen :(
<Gotiniens> commandoline, waarom doet hij dat bij Nvidia dat wel dan?
<commandoline> Gotiniens: Geen idee, hij doet dat alleen bij AMD-kaarten niet...
<Gotiniens> ah, ik gok dat de AMD driver wel Xrandr ondersteunen
<Gotiniens> maar dus niet helemaal
<commandoline> Gotiniens: ze ondersteunen het inderdaad iig deels.
<Gotiniens> en het multi screen gedeelte dus niet
<Gotiniens> lekker handig..
<OrangeUbuntu> en hoe verwissel ik de nummers van de schermen? Ik wil dat mijn laptop scherm primair word en mijn externe scherm secundair. Dit is nu precies andersom
<Gotiniens> dat is echt zo irry aan die closed source drivers....
<Gotiniens> half ondersteunt, niet ondersteunt
<Gotiniens> en bij de volgende versie van 1 van die dingen is het oppeen weer andersom
<Gotiniens> OrangeUbuntu, zou ook in die amd tool moeten zitten
<OrangeUbuntu> jij, iik kijk. Maar het gaat niet op de manierzoals uik het verwacht
<Gotiniens> ik kan je verder niet echt helpen, heb een nvidia kaart, dus mijn tool is totaal anders
<OrangeUbuntu> vreemd, wanneer ik mijn extenre scherm uit doe blijft mijn laptop scherm secundair, terwijl ik un maar 1 scherm heb..
<OrangeUbuntu> ik reboot ff,
<OrangeUbuntu> brb
<OrangeUbuntu> mmm, de boel is nog zwaar bugged
<OrangeUbuntu> na reboot is externe cherm secundair geworden, dus dat is goed
<OrangeUbuntu> maar nu kan ik ATI catalyst control niet meer opstarten
<OrangeUbuntu> dan moet ik ineens opnieuw inloggen
<OrangeUbuntu> waddaptja
<Nebluss> Goedemiddag, ik ben bezig mijn harde schijf te partitioneren voor het gebruik van windows 7 en Ubuntu 10.10. Ik lees de handleiding (http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/PartitiesBestandssystemen), en onderaan staat een basisschema voor dual boot. Als ik dit schema volg, waar moet ik Ubuntu dan installeren, is dat de /home partitie?
<Gotiniens> nee in de root
<Gotiniens> de /home is voor je gebruikers bestanden
<Nebluss> oke, het systeem begrijpt dan direct hoe ik de partities heb ingedeeld?
<Gotiniens> ik zou als je begint met ubuntu de /home niet doen, dat is makkelijker tijdens de installatie
<Gotiniens> nee, je moet tijdens de install aangeven op welke partitie je ubuntu wil installen
<Nebluss> aha, en ubuntu maakt daarin dan zelf logische partities?
<Gotiniens> nee
<Gotiniens> ik zit even te zoeken
<Gotiniens> en als je deze handleiding volgt: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieDesktopMaverick
<Gotiniens> gaat alles automatisch naast windows
<Gotiniens> dan hoef je niet met de hand partities te maken
<Nebluss> dus als ik het goed begrijp maakt de installer automatisch een nieuwe partitie aan? of komt Ubuntu naast Windows op C te staan
<Gotiniens> de installer maakt dan inderdaad een nieuwe partitie aan
<Gotiniens> ubuntu komt dan dus niet op de C te staan, want C is de partitie van windows
<Nebluss> prima, dan ga ik het op die manier proberen
<Nebluss> bedankt voor de hulp;)
<Gotiniens> graag gedaan
<bartje> hallo iedereen
<fakewebcam> hoi
<fakewebcam> kent iemand hier software voor fake webcam
<bartje> misschien iets als dit? : http://code.google.com/p/webcamstudio/
<fakewebcam> die heb ik geinstald
<fakewebcam> maar die werkt nietgµ
<bartje> meer weet ik er niet over
<fakewebcam> oke toch bedankt
<bartje> ik heb hier problemen met de wireless op m'n MD 40100, de knop voor de wireless heb ik al aan gekregen, maar de wireless kaart lijkt niet mee te willen doen..
<bartje> hoe moet ik m'n wireless instellen in ubuntu 1010? wanneer ik 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up' krijg ik als antwoord : SIOXSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<OerHeks> bartje, misschien heb je wat aan de engelse manual > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WirelessTroubleshootingGuide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFi
<OerHeks> probeer eerst je wifi chipset te achterhalen, terminal: lspci   ( lsusb als het een usb adapter is )
<bartje> het is een intersil corporation ISL3890 (Prism GT/Prism Duette / ISL3886
<OerHeks> wat is den ID ?
<OerHeks> dat nummer is handig
<bartje> het nummer dat je krijgt voor de naam? 03:03.0
<OerHeks> plak die hele regel eens hier ?
<bartje> staat natuurlijk op een andere pc :-)
<OerHeks> ik zoek even op  03:03.0
<OerHeks> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG  ?
<bartje> 03:06.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette] /ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01)
<OerHeks> ow 03:06,0
<OerHeks> dat is een andere :P
<bartje> sorry, no copy paste dus typfout geweest :-), idd 03:06.0
<bartje> nm-tool geeft 'unavailable' aan, terwijl de radio toch aan staat (lichtje brandt)
<wegento> in een terminal wat is de output van rfkill list ?
<bartje> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: yes
<wegento> laptop?
<bartje> yep
<wegento> zo ja, kijk ff over je niet per ongeluk de wifi hebt uitgezet via een schakelaar
<bartje> lampje brandt, ik heb acerhk moeten installeren, en moeten instellen om aan te zetten bij boot, want het knopje doet niks
<bartje> werkte vroeger perfect met ubuntu 8
<bartje> 8.10
<bartje> non-free firmware is ook geïnstalleerd ...
<josspyker_> probeer eens sudo rm /dev/rfkill en reboot. rfkill wordt weer opnieuw opgebouwd bij de reboot
<josspyker_> dit is het enige wat ik kan verzinnen
<bartje> heb ik bij m'n eerste installatie vandaag al geprobeerd, zal ik nu nog eens doen :-)
<bartje> ik krijg weer dezelfde foutmelding wanneer ik ifconfig wlan0 up ingeef.
<josspyker_> dat ding wordt op de 1 of andere manier geblockt, kan je op google niets vinden?
<OerHeks> acerhk ?
<bartje> is geïnstalleert, en draait
<bartje> toch raar, je installeert een nieuwere versie, en zaken die vroeger werkten, werken nu niet meer. Typisch Ubuntu, het is niet de eerste keer dat ik dit meemaak
<josspyker_> het heeft wat weg van windows
<bartje> lol
<bartje> ik had het met m'n webcam, dat was pas echt grappig 8.04 werkt niet, 8.10 werkt wel, 9.04 werkt niet, etc...
<bartje> Ik heb dan maar een nieuwe webcam gekocht
<bartje> nu de wireless, op een laptop, dat is erger
<bartje> 't zal voor morgen zijn, alvast bedankt voor de hulp
<GV> hallo , ik heb een vraag
<OerHeks> :-)
<GV> Ik krijg na installatie in de boot als ik ubuntu kies : Missing MBR-helper
<GV> Iemand die me kan helpen ?
<OerHeks> ik ben voor je aan het zoeken, ken het niet, is dit een onderdeel van grub of van windows ?
<GV> ? Grub ? Ik heb gewoon Windows al op de pc staan. Heb nu gewoon een installatie binnen windows gedaan en nu als ik boot kan ik kiezen tussen Ubuntu en Windows. Als ik ubuntu kies krijg ik die melding , windows boot gewoon !
<trijntje> ah, wubi dus, daar is altijd ellende mee :(
<GV> Zou ik dan zonder Wubi doen ? Maar ik kan hem niet zonder WUBI.exe installeren ? Ik geraak niet in de bios om te boten via de cd. Kan ik gewoon via wubi een installatie doen op een andere partitie ?
<trijntje> GV, heb je jezelf uit de BIOS gelockt?
<OerHeks> op welke partitie je het installeerd met wubi, maakt niet uit.
<OerHeks> bios resetten, is een oplossing
<GV> Lukt niet, heb ook al een nieuwe geflashed :)
<GV> Neen, staat standaard een wachtwoord op en geraak niet aan de CMOS/BIOS Batterij :(
<OerHeks> in een laptop kan deze verstopt zitten idd.
<OerHeks> soms onder toetsenbord, meestal bij rambankjes.
<trijntje> hmm, nasty
<GV> Jup. Zit onder toetsenbord en geraak er niet aan. Wet niet hoe ik het eraf krijg :)
<OerHeks> ligt eraan welk merk/type ..
<trijntje> meestal zitten er wel wat schroefjes aan je laptop, maar als je niet weet wat je doet zou ik er vanaf blijven.
<trijntje> Het is wel een lelijk probleem zo, ik kan weinig vinden over die fout voor wubi
<GV> ja
<GV> Acer Aspire 3610 , ben ook een manier online aan het zoeken :p
<trijntje> GV, en het is ook niet mogelijk om van cd te booten zonder dat je het BIOS wachtwoord kent?
<GV> Neen :(
<trijntje> bale zeg..
<trijntje> misschien kan je mbv een handleiding online en VEEL foto's je laptop uit elkaar halen en weer in elkaar zetten? Of computerzaak/buurjongen die veel van PC's weet vragen?
<OerHeks> welke bios zit erin ? award ?
<GV> Phoenix, heb al geprobeert : BIOS,CMOS,phoenix & PHOENIX als wachtwoord in te geven :( BTW, ik ken zelf redelijk veel van PC's en studeer informatica. Maar dit is echt gewoon een K*t probleem
<OerHeks> ja dit zou moeten werken, deze gast gebruikt een emangment + CmosPwrd http://comprofix.wordpress.com/2009/08/04/clear-the-acer-aspire-3610-cmosbios-password/
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-19
<ohai__> Voor servers, heeft het voordelen om Ubuntu te gebruiken ipv Debian?
<misnix> volgens mij niet
<misnix> ubuntu software zal net iets nieuwer zijn maar debian beter getest en stabieler
<ohai__> Dus moet ik Debian gebruiken?
<misnix> er moet niets ;-)
<misnix> en debian is misschien ook iets lastiger
<misnix> misschien
<ohai__> Hoezo is het lastiger?
<misnix> ach zal ook wel meevallen denk ik, is meer van toepassing op desktops
<ohai__> Ok
<ohai__> brb
<JapyDooge> idd
<JapyDooge> ik gebruikte zelf liever Ubuntu dan Debian op m'n servers
<JapyDooge> de installatie is (imo) net wat fijner
<JapyDooge> maar tegenwoordig draai ik overal FreeBSD
<ohai__> Sorry, laptop liep vast
<ohai__> Zeiden jullie niog iets?
<Jeeves_> ohai__: Volgens mij is er niets gezegd :)
<misnix> <JapyDooge> ik gebruikte zelf liever Ubuntu dan Debian op m'n servers
<misnix> <JapyDooge> de installatie is (imo) net wat fijner
<misnix> <JapyDooge> maar tegenwoordig draai ik overal FreeBSD
<JapyDooge> dat dus :p
<Jeeves_> 13:20 -!- ohai__ [50f2ed42@gateway/web/freenode/ip.80.242.237.66] has quit [Ping timeout: 258 seconds]
<Jeeves_> 13:24 -!- erkan^ [~Erkan@unaffiliated/erkan/x-4259598] has quit [Ping timeout: 268 seconds]
<Jeeves_> 13:26 -!- ohai__ [50f2ed42@gateway/web/freenode/ip.80.242.237.66] has joined #ubuntu-nl
<Jeeves_> Daartussen is niets gezegd :)
<ohai__> Jeeves_: mijn laptop liep eerder vast dan ik disconnecte
<ohai__> JapyDooge: buiten de installatie heeft Ubuntu voordelen op een server?
<ohai__> Sorry, kreeg weer een disconnect; hadden jullie mijn laatste bericht nog ontvangen?
<ohai__> [13:38] <ohai__> Jeeves_: mijn laptop liep eerder vast dan ik disconnecte [13:38] <ohai__> JapyDooge: buiten de installatie heeft Ubuntu voordelen op een server?
<JapyDooge> ha ohai__ ik was even afk :p
<JapyDooge> dunno, het schijnt wel wat makkelijker te zijn met e.e.a. maar nooit inhoudelijk vergeleken
<JapyDooge> laatste ubuntu server die ik draaide was 8.04 dus sowieso niet erg representatief meer
 * JapyDooge mept Priyantha|AFK 
<ohai__> Hmm
<ohai__> Laatste Ubuntu server die ik draaide was 10.04
<ohai__> En laatste debian server was 6.0
<JapyDooge> 10 is hoger dan 6 :+ dus beter?
 * JapyDooge rent
<ohai__> Nee
<JapyDooge> mss heb je hier nog iets aan ohai__ http://geekyschmidt.com/2011/03/11/debian-server-vs-ubuntu-server
<ohai__> 6 is lager dan 10 :x dus beter
<JapyDooge> redelijk recent artikel
<JapyDooge> haha
<JapyDooge> ohai__: http://www.internetling.com/2008/07/30/5-reasons-to-choose-debian-linux-over-ubuntu-linux/
<JapyDooge> enz
<JapyDooge> google :-)
<ohai__> :)
<JanC> op die laatste URL staat overigens een fout volgens mij: Debian's rebranding heeft met trademark-voorwaarden te maken, niet met copyright vziw...
<ohai__> thx
<JanC> die laatste URL is sowieso redelijk stom  ;)
<idefix> als je je hotmail checkt en open laat staan en je wilt daarna pidgin draaien dan lukt dat niet, zelfs niet als je herstart? moet je soms je hele PC herstarten om het voor mekaar te krijgen?!
<idefix> nee het lukt nu al je moet gewoon even offline gaan en weer available zetten
<idefix> wat is ook alweer het commando om te checken hoeveel geheugen je hebt?
<Snicksie> idefix, wat betreft je hotmail moet je zorgen dat je uitgelogd staat op hun messenger die ze standaard inloggen op de hotmail-pagina :)
<idefix> Snicksie waar op de hotmail pagina staat dat?
<Snicksie> in mijn geval staat dat helemaal links van onderen: Sign in to messenger (dat is dus de 'juiste' manier, als je daar ingelogd bent is het niet goed) ;)
<Snicksie> rechtsboven zou je het ook moeten kunnen aanpassen
<idefix> Snicksie mijn hotmail window is toch anders of zo :(
<idefix> ik zie alleen daar een "afmelden" link en als je daarop klikt en je logt uit en weer aan met pidgin dan werkt het
<Snicksie> precies, dat is de bedoeling, dat je afmeldt ;)
<Snicksie> ik kan enkel inloggen, wat betekent dat ik afgemeld ben
<idefix> Snicksie dus jij hebt als default "uitgelogd" en ik "ingelogd"/kan afmelden, hoe verander ik dit?
<idefix> op een gegeven moment moet men tevreden zijn...
<OerHeks> hoera, canonical verwijdert oracle-JAVA :-D
<OerHeks> http://webwereld.nl/nieuws/108943/ubuntu-verwijdert-java-via-auto-update.html
<idefix> en hoe zit het met aprocryphical?
<idefix> geintje, kan jij zeker niet om lachen OerHeks..
<OerHeks> wat is aprocryphical ?
<idefix> niet erkend t.o.v. canonical wel erkend
<OerHeks> java is gewoon een prutswerkje.
<idefix> ik kan echter nog steeds met oracle en java het internet op
<OerHeks> ja, maar updates komen niet meer.
<idefix> waarom juich je hierom?
<OerHeks> goede push om openJDK te verbeteren, als dat nog nodig is.
<idefix> hoeveel goede java applicaties zijn er eigenlijk?
<idefix> ! openJDK
<idefix> !openJDK
<OerHeks> ik zoek nog naar redenen om javascript aan te laten staan. dat schijnt wat anders te zijn dan java ...
<idefix> wat is het verschil?
<OerHeks> javascript is alleen in browser ?
<idefix> o zo
<idefix> vroeger was java niet van oracle, of wel?
<OerHeks>  JavaScript is bedoeld als scriptingtaal en wordt daarom vaak geïnterpreteerd. Java wordt eerst naar bytecode gecompileerd en daarna door een virtuele machine (VM) uitgevoerd.
<Snicksie> *sigh*... daar ben ik nu niet bepaald fan van, dat ze sun java verwijderen...
<CasW> Javascript is duidelijk wat anders dan Java ;)
<OerHeks> klopt, het was van Sun
<Snicksie> of oracle, das toch hetzelfde... sun is overgenomen door oracle
<CasW> Javascript is niet eens gebaseerd op Java (het heet geloof ik nog altijd officieel ECMAscript), maar was bedoeld als vervanger voor Java op het web
<idefix> OerHeks heb je een voorbeeld van zo'n bytecode gecompileerd exe(?)-bestand?
<OerHeks> ik heb geen voorbeeld van een .jar
<idefix> of bin-bestand, wat is het in linux?
<CasW> Geen exe-bestand, class-bestand (als ik het goed heb)
<idefix> is een .jar een gecompileerd executeerbaar bestand? ik dacht dat het een soort van zip was
 * CasW kijkt zijn oude java-files door
<CasW> .jar is een archief van java-bytecode
<CasW> Ja, *.class
<OerHeks> hoe die lekken van invloed zijn op linux, weet ik niet
<idefix> dus als je de .jar uitpakt krijg je allemaal .class-jes..
<idefix> welke lekken, OerHeks?
<CasW> Ja, en metadata en resources neem ik aan, afbeeldingen en zo
<Snicksie> een jar is een soor van zip waar praktisch altijd zogezegde .class-bestanden in zitten... die .class bestanden zijn een soort tussenvorm tussen de broncode en de code die de computer uiteindelijk uitvoert (de machinecode)
<CasW> Kijk, zij weet het ;)
<idefix> class-bestanden zijn half gecompileerd??
<idefix> wazig
<idefix> en die .h bestanden en .c bestanden die je weleens ziet dan?
<CasW> Jep :P
<CasW> Da's C/C++
<CasW> Geen Java
<idefix> en die twee moet je totaal los zien van mekaar...
<Snicksie> yep, die zijn dusdanig gecompileerd dat ze dichterbij de machinecode staan, maar de 'java virtual machine' zet die dan uiteindelijk om in echte machinecode
<CasW> Ja
<idefix> ik heb ooit weleens kunnen programmeren in C
 * CasW heeft Java-bytecode nooit begrepen, waarom doen ze dat nu? Om de performance van het interpreteren te verbeteren? Maar waarom compileer je dan niet gewoon helemaal?
<Snicksie> .h en .c bestanden zijn gewoon broncode. Die kun je ook compileren (op linux met make) en die vormen dan machinecode
<Snicksie> om te zorgen dat het cross-platform-compatible is CasW :)
<CasW> Op Linux met make? Ik doe het altijd gewoon met gcc...
<Snicksie> ahja, dat bedoelde ik, sorry ;)
<CasW> Achso :P Dat maakt het een stuk logischer.
<idefix> waar staat gcc voor?
<idefix> en waarom werkt !gcc hier niet
<CasW> Gnu C Compiler
<idefix> !gcc
<Snicksie> omdat hier niet ubot ofzo is, die kent al die commandos ;)
<CasW> Omdat we hier geen bot hebben, of in ieder geval niet zo'n bot
<idefix> wanneer gaan de linux gebruikers de windows gebruikers uitlachen?
<CasW> StefandeVries: Wanneer komt MwanzoBot hier?
<Snicksie> bwah, ik doe dat toch niet ;)
<CasW> Bwah, ik doe dat al ;)
<Snicksie> ieder besturingssysteem heeft zijn voordeel en voor mij werkt linux goed :)
<idefix> alleen jammer dat wine het bij mij zo slecht doet
<CasW> Joah, ach, zo vaak heb ik het niet nodig. Het is hier zelfs niet eens geïnstalleerd
<idefix> hij doet het wel maar een nogal ingewikkeld windows programma wat gewoon zou moeten werken die doet 't niet
<Snicksie> tja, das waarom ik games bij mij gwn op windows installeer :)
<idefix> je hebt een dual boot?
<CasW> Virtualbox moet ik nog altijd 's installeren.
<Snicksie> triple boot :)
<Snicksie> maar het werkt perfect op die manier voor mij en ik ben daar tevreden mee :)
<idefix> OerHeks, wat is ook alweer het commando om je beschikbare geheugen te printen op scherm?
<idefix> ik heb er wat bijgerprikt en vraag me af waarom het zo weinig verschil lijkt te maken
<OerHeks> free
<idefix> het staat er wel bij!
<idefix> wel raar dat used zo hoog is
<CasW> Wat is "-/+ buffers/cache:"?
<idefix> 1543760 is toch 1.5 gig geheugen?
<OerHeks> oer@OerNest:~$ free
<OerHeks>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<OerHeks> Mem:       4056612    2997324    1059288          0     134264    1141544
<OerHeks> -/+ buffers/cache:    1721516    2335096
<OerHeks> Swap:      4192252       1440    4190812
<OerHeks> oer@OerNest:~$
<idefix> desktop:~$ free
<idefix>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<idefix> Mem:       1543760    1452880      90880          0     201440     358000
<idefix> -/+ buffers/cache:     893440     650320
<idefix> Swap:      1494004          0    1494004
<idefix> goede vraag: hoe komt used zo hoog als het eerst met een gig minder ook draaide?
<CasW> Ah, "cached" is zeker wat System Monitor aangeeft?
<OerHeks> er zit veel in je swap, denk ik ?
<CasW> Hij heeft meer, dus daarom kan en gaat hij ook meer gebruiken
<idefix> hoe kan je dat verminderen?
<OerHeks> waarom zou je dat minderen ?
<CasW> Minder swap, alles waarvan hij denkt: "dat kan ik ooit nog wel gebruiken" gaat hij ook in het geheugen opslaan, dat soort dingen
<idefix> het lijkt me hoeveel meer je free hebt hoe soepeler je computer draait
<OerHeks> swap in een ramdisk zetten heeft voor jou weinig zin
<idefix> mijn computer lijkt wel een mens
<CasW> Nee, hoe meer hij kan opslaan in het ram hoe soepeler hij draait, dat hoeft hij namelijk niet meer op te zoeken
<CasW> *op te halen van de harde schijf, wat veel trager gaat
<idefix> toch draait het programma Jin zodanig dat het andere programma's danig vertraagt
<CasW> Jin?
<idefix> om mee op FICS te kunnen schaken
<CasW> FICS? :P
<idefix> Free Internet Chess Server
<CasW> Ohso. Je weet zeker dat het niet je CPU is?
<idefix> het lijkt een vrij simpel programma maar zoals ik zei vertraagt het andere programma's onwijs!
<idefix> CPU is oud
<idefix> ancient om precies te zijn
<Snicksie> dan heeft 'm misschien te weinig CPU power :)
<idefix> met Jin ben je verbonden met die server die op zijn beurt weer verbonden is met honderden andere FICS gebruikers
<idefix> waarom dat zoveel CPU-kracht vereist vraag ik me wel een beetje af
<idefix> bestaat er trouwens ook zoiets als een gjc (GNU java compiler) dan?
<idefix> ik moet er zo vandoor
<CasW> Het commando java "compileert" naar bytecode, maar of die van GNU is weet ik niet
<idefix> maar dan moet het nog naar computercode doorgecompileerd worden toch?
<CasW> Oh, wacht, misschien toch niet "java" ("java" voert die bytecode uit)
<CasW> (== "doorcompileert")
<idefix> nog één laatste vraagje: wat is de originele extensie van java-bron bestanden dan? niet class maar wat?
<idefix> ik moet er zo vandoor!
<idefix> mag je zelf iets kiezen zoals pietje.doc of zo?
<CasW> *.java
<idefix> oké dat later
<CasW> En .doc is altijd fout voor broncode ;) (Nouja, .doc als in gemaakt in Microsoft Word)
<CasW> Zu spät, shade.
<CasW> *schade
<alex-> Hoe kill je hardhandig een taak?
<alex-> want pidof en daarna kill werken niet
<alex-> en via systeemmonitor werkt rechtermuisknop ook niet
<alex-> omdat het programma vast zit, is me pc langzaam
<alex-> en omdat me pc langzaam is zit het programma vast..
<alex-> futex_wait_queue_me
<CasW> De manier die ik ken, is killall [programmanaam], maar ik weet niet of die in dit geval zal werken
<CasW> (Ik gebruik het nooit, dus ik weet ook niet zeker of er niet nog extra argumenten meegegeven moeten worden)
<alex-> ik heb xkill gedaan
<alex-> programma is nu weg
<alex-> maar java draait nog
<alex-> programma is minecraft
<JanC> kill -9
<alex-> Probleem is opgelost
<alex-> Even opnieuw opgestart
<JanC> alex-: kill -9 PID
<alex-> heb al opnieuw opgestart
<alex-> dat hielp ook
<JanC> standaard zendt kill een signaal TERM of 15 naar het programma; en dat vraagt "hallo, ik wil dat je stopt"
<CasW> En ik vind, als alles vastloopt en niets meer helpt, sudo service (lightdm|kdm|gdm) restart ook handig :) (Herstart alleen de sessie, niet heel linux; lightdm als je de laatste standaard Ubuntu gebruikt (of in ieder geval lightdm), kdm als je KDE gebruikt en gdm als je Ubuntu <11.10 gebruikt of een andere Gnome-based distributie)
<alex-> 11.04 gnome
<JanC> 9 of KILL maakt het programma gewoon dood zonder het te vragen  ;)
<alex-> oh
<alex-> ja dat had ik beter kunnen done
<alex-> doen *
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-20
<rolex> hallo goedenacht kan iemand mij helpen aub
<rolex> is er iemand ?
<exalt> http://www.volkskrant.nl/vk/nl/2680/Economie/article/detail/3083760/2011/12/20/Groeiende-vraag-naar-theologen-truckers-en-boeren.dhtml
<jan_> Hoe komt het dat in versie 11.04 nu plots weer Openoffice weer opduikt ipv Libreoffice ??
<JapyDooge> afaik omdat Sun z'n plannen mbt OO.o aangepast heeft :p
<jan_> Dat blijft dus open source ?
<JapyDooge> jups
<JapyDooge> ze hadden zoveel weerstand met hun commerciele plannen dat ze het laten voor wat het is afaik :p
<jan_> toch vreemd
<jan_> eerst smijten de ontwikkelaars buiten
<jan_> en gaan verder met Libreoffice
<jan_> en gaat Openoffice dan toc verder met opensource
<JapyDooge> mja
<JapyDooge> LibreOffice is ook niet wat het is
<JapyDooge> vooral erg buggy imo :p
<jan_> Maar Libreoffice is eigenlijk een copij van Openoffice, waarom zou het dan niet zo goed zijn ?
<JapyDooge> dunno
<JapyDooge> ik heb het idee dat in OO.o meer bugs gefixed zijn oid
<JapyDooge> met Libre Office heb ik flinke problemen bij mailmerges
<jan_> ok
<JapyDooge> als je een serie labels uitprint adhv een database 'vergeet' ie ieder 9e label bijv :P
<JapyDooge> op 2x4 papier
<jan_> ja vervelend is dat
<jan_> trouwens :
<jan_> versie 11.10 is nog een zooitje
<jan_> veel bugs
<jan_> ik moet terug naar 11.04
<rolex> hallo kan iemand mij helpen
<Jeeves_> Vast!
<Jeeves_> Je zou jezelf ook kunnen helpen!
<Jeeves_> Door te vertellen wat het probleem is :)
<rolex> ja ik heb het ene en ander al gedaan
<trijntje> vraag maar raak ;)
<rolex> ik heb ubuntu als opstart cd gebrand
<rolex> met nero
<rolex> maar als ik deze opstart krijg ik caldera ms dos nog wat en blijft daar hangen
<rolex> ??
<trijntje> caldera ms dos? klinkt fout, waar heb je die ubuntu gedownload?
<rolex> via piratebay maar volgens de comments op deze torrent is het geoon een goede kopie
<trijntje> niet dus, waarom zou je het ook van de pirate bay downloaden?
<rolex> omdat dat sneller is dan de trage download snelheid van deze website
<trijntje> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<trijntje> das de officiele torrent, ook heel snel
<rolex> ok maar het ligt dus aan die download ?
<trijntje> zou ik vanuit gaan, je zou de md5sum van de iso kunnen controleren
<rolex> komt denk ik door nero
<rolex> dat ie dat aangeeft
<rolex> nero maakt vaker zulke fouten
<trijntje> we moeten wel zeker weten dat je ubuntu gedownload hebt, en niet wat anders
<rolex> welke moet ik nemenvan die torrent ?
<rolex> desktop ?
<tiempjuuh> de rechter
<tiempjuuh> oké, die was flauw
<rolex> ?
<tiempjuuh> de desktop wss ja, maar als je een server wilt dan moet je de server nemen ;)
<rolex> ok thanx
<trijntje> rolex: en je moet kiezen of je de LTS of de nieuwste versie wilt
<rolex> wat is beter volgens jou
<tiempjuuh> wat wil je er mee doen
<rolex> op een oude laptop zetten
<tiempjuuh> en welke zit je nu te downloaden, de normale versie?
<tiempjuuh> dan moet je de LTS nemen
<rolex> ja die nieuwste desktop i386
<tiempjuuh> Bij Xubuntu of Lubuntu moet je de nieuwste nemen
<tiempjuuh> rolex: dan neem je maar de LTS
<JapyDooge> rolex: originele Ubuntu torrent downloaden + branden met ImgBurn :-) ImgBurn werkt voor mij altijd en is graties
<rolex> ok ik zal het proberen
<rolex> is deze ubuntu wel bekend met de meeste drivers ?
<tiempjuuh> vaak wel
<tiempjuuh> maar als je heel exotische hardware hebt, moet je wel eens wat moeite doen
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-21
<idefix> hoe maak je een euro-symbool in word?
<idefix> hij staat niet in de character map
<misnix> word?
<misnix> character map?
<idefix> staat 'ie niet in
<idefix> ik zie wel pond dollar enzo maar niet euro
<misnix> #windos?
<idefix> windos?
<idefix> windows dos?
<idefix> misnix?
<tiempjuuh> #windows
<idefix> waarom als ik een plaatje zwart wit gemaakt heb probeert linux hem toch in kleur te printen?
<idefix> timo^ komt gedistingeerder over
<tiempjuuh> hmm
<tiempjuuh> welk merk printer heb je?
<idefix> HP Deskjet 710C
<tiempjuuh> Heb je Hplip gui geïnstalleerd?
<idefix> ik snap niet als ik het plaatje zwart wit gemaakt heb met de gimp waarom in vredesnaam probeert hij toch in kleur te printen?!
<tiempjuuh> heb je hem wel opgeslagen als zwart wit, en je moet in de instellingen aangeven dat ie moet printen in zwart wit
<idefix> wat is dat Hplip gui voor iet?
<idefix> iets
<tiempjuuh> kun je vinden in Synaptic/SoftwareCentrum
<idefix> tiempjuuh je kan het niet opstarten in de terminal
<idefix> tiempjuuh jow
<idefix> ik krijg een melding "HPLIP Status Service" No system tray detected on this system. Unable to start, exiting.
<idefix> een system tray, dat klinkt nogal windows-achtig
<idefix> joehoe
<idefix> lekkere vent die tiempjuuh, eerst adviseert 'ie iets vervolgens is 'ie stil of loopt 'ie weg
<JapyDooge> lol
<JapyDooge> lekkere vent die idefix, niet even 10 minuten geduld voor iemand die graties ondersteuning geeft terwijl 'ie waarschijnlijk aan het werk is
<JapyDooge> :P
<JapyDooge> verse erwtensoep met rookworst <3
<idefix> ik heb hem toch gehailed, of niet soms?
<JapyDooge> lol
<misnix> niemand wordt betaald om hier te zitten
<idefix> Tiempjuuh, ben je nog steeds aan het lunchen?
<idefix> zo ja, zeg dan niks
<JapyDooge> >.<
<misnix> tiempjuuh, zeg eens tegen idefix dat ie adem moet blijven halen
<idefix> hij is wel grijs, dat betekent dat 'ie idle is voor een tijdje
<idefix> hee, nu is 'ie zwart
<JapyDooge> volgens mij is dat irc client afhankelijk :p
<idefix> tiempjuuh, kan je me nog helpen met het probleem, ik had al ff in het forum gekeken
<idefix> wat irc client afhankelijk?
<JapyDooge> zwart/grijs active/idle
<tiempjuuh> zo, ik was even weg, mag ik?
<tiempjuuh> jeez, 6 highlights in 10 minuten :O
<tiempjuuh> sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<misnix> tiempjuuh, mweeeeh
<tiempjuuh> en dan opstarten via grafische omgeving
<tiempjuuh> misnix: oké, dat was de 7e
<misnix> mooi getal tiempjuuh
<misnix> :-p
<idefix> kan je zien hoeveel je er hebt? :O
<idefix> hij gaat undercover
<timo^> nee, ik ga mijn nick groupen
<idefix> wat is dat nou weer?
<idefix> hoe start je HPLIP op via de grafische omgeving?
<timo^> heb je 10.04 of 11.10 of...?
<idefix> en die ene melding, wat kan dat zijn?
<idefix> volgens mij heb ik 10.04
<idefix> 2.6.32-37-generic is dat 10.04 of 11.10?
<timo^> dan is het geloof ik systeem-->Voorkeuren-->HpLip Device Manager
<FOAD> Zo.
<idefix> bij mij staat alleen HPLIP Toolbox in systeem-->voorkeuren
<timo^> dat is ook goed
<timo^> ik ga lunchen, sorry, kan iemand anders idefix even verder helpen?
<idefix> ga je nú lunchen?
<CH_> Het is 13:00, dan mag het.
<idefix> bij ons op werk niet
<FOAD> timo^ werkt niet bij jou.
<idefix> daar heb je wel weer gelijk
<JapyDooge> lol
<JapyDooge> :D
<idefix> iig. geeft de HP Device Manger - Setup "No devices found"
<idefix> timo^, volgens mij ben jij de enige met know-how hiero
<FOAD> Klopt, wij zijn hier alleen om hem te ondersteunen.
<timo^> zo.
<timo^> idefix: ben je er nog?
<idefix> ja
<idefix> timo^
<timo^> mooi
<timo^> zit je in de hplip toolbox?
<idefix> ja
<idefix> maar mijn printer staat er niet tussen
<timo^> klopt, je moet eerst op 'setup a device' klikken
<idefix> dat heb ik volgens mij gedaan
<idefix> dan kan je kiezen uit Connection (I/O) Type
<timo^> heb je een gewone usb printer?
<idefix> nee en gewone LPT1 printer
<idefix> een
<idefix> die optie staat onderaan
<idefix> timo^?
<timo^> sorry
<idefix> jow
<timo^> ik zit ook de lancering van André Kuipers te kijken ;)
<idefix> die is in maart alweer terug
<timo^> \klopt
<timo^> maar hij herkent het niet als je op lpt1 klikt-->verder?
<idefix> nee
<timo^> hmm
<timo^> lastig
<timo^> stel je vraag anders eens op het forum
<idefix> wat ik wel kan doen is de properties of HEWLETT-PACKARD-DESKJET-710C via word wijzigen
<timo^> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org
<timo^> idefix: doe dat eens?
<timo^> dan tabblad kleur, dan aanpassen naar Grey, only Black cardridge
<timo^> nog 6 minuten, dan gaat ie de ruimte in :)
<idefix> bedankt voor de tip trouwens, ruimtevaart is altijd wel interessant
<timo^> idd ;)
<idefix> zou 'ie zenuwachtig zijn nu? :P
<timo^> vast wel :P
<timo^> ik ben even away, ga nu even non-stop kijken ;)
<idefix> wat is dit nou?
<idefix> hij start niet!
<timo^> lol
<idefix> fieuw
<idefix> hoe komt het trouwens dat het donker is, is het vanuit een ander land?
<timo^> Rusland ;)
<idefix> doet me weer denken aan mijn stage bij het DLR dit
<idefix> maar goed, hoe krijgen we nou die printer aan de praat?
<timo^> ja
<timo^> ehm
<timo^> 14:09] <timo^> dan tabblad kleur, dan aanpassen naar Grey, only Black cardridge
<idefix> je had het erover dat je ergens moet instellen dat 'ie zwart-wit print
<idefix> ik heb alleen tabbladen paper en device
<timo^> onder device dan
<idefix> hoe komt het eigenlijk dat de X-chat zo weinig CPU power opslokt en een ander, Jin, wel heel veel?
<timo^> sja
<timo^> codebug?
<idefix> ik word gek hij doet het weer niet
<idefix> timo^!
<timo^> ja
<timo^> stel je vraag anders eens op het forum
<idefix> ik heb grayscale ingevuld en hij doet 't weer niet :(
<timo^> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org
<idefix> volgens mij is mijn PC gehakt
<timo^> dat is erg raar
<timo^> idefix: stel toch eens op het forum?
<idefix> hoeveel bomen moeten er nog gekapt worden voordat dit gefixt is!?
<timo^> weet ik niet
<timo^> ik kan je ook niet helpen verder, sorry
<timo^> maar waarom kijk je niet even op het forum?
<idefix> oké, zal ik doen
<timo^> ;)
<idefix> wat is flame-bait?
<timo^> weet ik niet?
<timo^> google :D
<idefix> zijn dat dingen die gepost worden die te makkelijk flamable zijn?
<timo^> ik weet niet
<timo^> hoezo?
<idefix> ik wil registreren bij het forum en ben de regels aan het doorlezen
<timo^> ik denk het
<erik_k> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flaming_%28Internet%29
<idefix> timo^? waar komt trouwens die opmerking vandaan dat er geen system tray gedetecteerd wordt op dit systeem?
<idefix> daarom werkte HPLIP in eerste instantie al niet
<timo^> hmm, het zou kunnen dat er een foutje zit in je pc
<idefix> timo^ dat vermoeden heb ik al heel lang, er is altijd wel iets mis met mijn PC
<OerHeks> hoe kan dat nou, met zulke goeie hardware ?
<timo^> welke hardware?
<idefix> zo goed is die hardware niet, sommige delen ervan stammen nog uit de vorige eeuw
<idefix> is dat een grap, timo^?
<timo^> wat voor hardware*
<idefix> ik heb net een zelfmoordongelukje gehad, ik val en prik met een punaise in mijn pols
<idefix> ik wil jullie niet schokken natuurlijk
<timo^> autsj
<idefix> zo, toch maar even gedesinfecteerd voor de zekerheid
<idefix> toch is dit wel iets om totaal gek van  te worden dat je het plaatje zwart mit maakt zou al genoeg moeten zijn, maar als je dan zegt "print in grijstinten" en hij doet het nog niet :-((
<idefix> wat is DEB?
<idefix> !DEB
<timo^> een DEB bestand is vergelijkbaar met een EXE in Windows
<idefix> staat het voor debian of zo?
<timo^> ja
<idefix> dus ubuntu is toch debian gebaseerd dan
<timo^> ja
<StefandeVries> Da's algemeen bekend, lijkt me zo.
<Jeeves_> Een .deb is op geen enkele manier vergelijkbaar met een .exe bestand
<Jeeves_> Behalve dat het beide 'bestanden' zijn
<Snicksie> een .deb is een pakket dat je kan installeren, misschien eerder vergelijkbaar met een windows installer
<timo^> ja, zo bedoelde ik het ;)
<idefix> toch blijft het in de praktijk altijd zo "gebruik windows en linux" whichever gets the job done
<timo^> dag kr
<timo^> Kristof_D dus...
<Kristof_D> excuus :)
<idefix> wat zijn dan de "linux-exe-bestanden"? bins?
<timo^> Voor een installer idd .bin of .deb of .rpm of.... ;)
<timo^> voor direct uitvoerbaar een uitvoerbaar bestand, extensie weet ik zo 123 niet :)
<CasW> Extensie staat dan ook niet vast ;)
<StefandeVries> Alleen de +x-flag
<CasW> Precies.
<JapyDooge> en de file header
<JapyDooge> extenties zijn ook maar net een naampje
<idefix> hoe kan je in Evolutionmail een "ik ben op vakantie bounce berichtje" instellen?
<idefix> dat moet je waarschijnlijk naar de server sturen of niet?
<idefix> timo^, CasW, StefandeVries, JapyDooge: maar da's toch kolder! ieder operating systeem moet toch een equivalent hebben van exe-, com-, sys-, en bat-bestanden?
<szal> idefix: wil je de hele tijd je computer laten lopen?
<idefix> neen
<CasW> Nee hoor, ieder OS moet dingen kunnen uitvoeren, en dat kan Linux ook (duh)
<idefix> hoe dan? met welke bestanden?
<CasW> Moet het per sé een vaste uitgang hebben? :P
<idefix> ik switch terug naar windows hoor, als je me het niet zegt!
<idefix> m.a.w. het hoeft dus geen vaste uitgang te hebben, alles met alle uitgangen is executable?? dat geloof ik niet!
<CasW> Goed. exe-installers zijn onder Ubuntu te vergelijken met debs, exe-uitvoerbare-code is vergelijkbaar met bestanden met de +x (eXecute) flag, com- en sys-bestanden ken ik niet en .bat is vergelijkbaar met .sh. Maar allemaal niet echt.
<idefix> het laat je koud dat ik misschien terugswitch naar windows
<CasW> Geduld, idefix, geduld ;)
<szal> [16:04:10] <timo^> een DEB bestand is vergelijkbaar met een EXE in Windows <- fout..  .deb is enkel een archiefformaat bevattende bestanden voor software te installeren; die wordt door dpkg uitgevoerd, dus de beste vergelijkingsmogelijkheid voor .deb met iets uit de Windows-wereld is mss .msi
<timo^> dat bedoelde ik
<CasW> Oké, oké, misschien technisch niet :P
<timo^> onder .exe versta ik eigenlijk enkel installers
<idefix> okee, maar dat met die executable vlag is mooi
<CasW> .exes zijn niet enkel installers
<timo^> niet goed verwoord, nee dat klopt, maar ik bedoelde het anders :P
<szal> idefix: wij nemen geen dreigingen, als je met Linux niet klaar komt en iets anders beter vindt, dan zij dit zo, geen getreur voor ongeduldige/onverstandige mensen ;)
<idefix> alles wat dus chmod 111-ed is is dus een exe bestand?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<idefix> kis, keep it simple!
<StefandeVries> Niet alles wat uitvoerbaar is is uit te voeren.
<szal> idefix: Linux heeft geen file extensions nodig om bestandstypes te identificeren
<CasW> En chmod 111 lijkt me niet slim ;) chmod +x daarentegen...
<idefix> als je dingen op je server laat staan is 111 toch heel goed juist?
<idefix> als iets op 644 staat is het dan raadzaam het niet te chmod +x-en?
<CasW> Oh, server, dat wist ik niet, misschien... Ik weet dat niet.
<szal> idefix: niet lezen, niet schrijven, maar uitvoeren..  kan ik mij niet voorstellen dat dat voor iets goed is..
<idefix> als je een programma af en het is helemaal debugged hebt toch wel?
<CasW> Niet lezen en toch uitvoeren, lijkt mij eerlijk gezegd moeilijk gaan... Al kan het nu ik erover nadenk misschien wel...
<szal> normaliter zal je voor de permissies enkel 0, 4, 5, 6, en 7 nodig hebben
<szal> (0 = ---, 4 = r--, 5 = r-x, 6 = rw-, 7 = rwx)
<idefix> wat was 8 ook alweer? had dat niet iets met de sticky-bit te maken?
<CasW> 8 is niets, 8 is 0
<szal> 8 bestaat niet
<idefix> hoe kan je de sticky bit instellen?
<OerHeks> die vraag stelde je laatst ook al
<idefix> echt?
<OerHeks> wat bedoel je met sticky bit ?
<viezerd> het is een overhoring :)
 * OerHeks wacht wel op de google-resultaten
<idefix> de sticky bit kan op een directory worden gezet
<idefix> als er dan een user met die directory werkt krijgen alle bestanden die daar gemaakt worden ook dezelfde permissions
<idefix> dacht ik
<OerHeks> zelfde permissie als root, maar root is iets merkwaardigs in ubuntu :)
<OerHeks> s en t vlag vroeg je de vorige keer toch ?
<idefix> maar is het niet t en T vlag?
<idefix> het is in ieder geval een krachtig systeem om dingen te ordenen en mensen permissies te geven
<idefix> maar je moet er wel mee om kunnen gaan
<idefix> ik heb het ooit gelezen in mijn linux boek
<StefandeVries> Heb je nog concrete hulpvragen, idefix?
<idefix> als je wilt beginnen met programmeren in linux, waar kan je dan het beste mee beginnen als je al wel windows en dos programmeerervaring hebt?
<idefix> je kan zowiezo dingen in C programmeren en die compilen met gcc, wat wil je nog meer?
<idefix> turbo pascal dan? is er ook een turbo pascal compiler in linux?
<idefix> en als je BASIC kan? kan dat ook nog?
<idefix> StefandeVries?
<OerHeks> voor pascal is er Lazarus IDE, basic .. why ?
<OerHeks> als je basic wilt, gooi dan wine erop
<idefix> maar mijn wine doet het niet helemaal goed
<OerHeks> er zijn nog meer talen, python is populair, of perl
<idefix> wordt pascal uit de dood opgewekt in linux of zo dat ze de compiler Lazarus IDE genoemd hebben?
<idefix> jammer dat hier niet zo'n bot aanwezig is die je kan aanroepen met !IDE
<idefix> kunnen we dat niet fiksen even?
<OerHeks> meld je maar aan, voor het webteam geloof ik, om die factoids te schrijven/bij te houden
<OerHeks> er zijn al mensen mee bezig, maar wie dat weet ik niet precies.
<idefix> doe mie eens eem het e-mailadres van dat webteam
<idefix> alsjeblieft
<szal> het trio der scripttalen -> Perl, Python, Ruby
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntunl/doemee
<OerHeks> ik denk het mwanzo team, er is ook een #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo channel
<StefandeVries> Er is een goed functionerende bot, maar die komt hier pas als die factoids zijn bijgewerkt
<jorenl> klein dilemma ivm vrije plaats op een USB-stick, iemand die me even kan helpen?
<OerHeks> wat is je vraag ?
<jorenl> oerheks: ben even een screenshot aan 't nemen die alles zegt
<jorenl> oerheks: ok; hier: http://imgpaste.com/DFbp.png
<jorenl> Er wordt aangegeven dat het medium bijna volledig vol is, maar alle bestanden samen nemen maar zo'n 3,4GB in beslag...
<jorenl> .. van de 7,9GB beschikbaar.
<OerHeks> ah zo
<OerHeks> en in filemanager, wat ziet hij daar ?
<jorenl> OerHeks: filemanager?
<OerHeks> ms dos partitie, ik weet daar weinig van, hoe hij daar mee omgaat.
<jorenl> OerHeks: is denk ik inderdaad een FAT32 partitie - zoals vrijwel alle USB thumbdrives denk ik.
<jorenl> Gewoon eens in windows steken en die het wat op orde late zetten?
<OerHeks> heb je files gewist op die stick ? dat zou plausible zijn.
<jorenl> Ja - grote bestanden van 1,5GB
<jorenl> dus dat moet misgelopen zijn.
<OerHeks> ik weet niet of defrag kan/zin heeft
<OerHeks> maar het lijkt me het 'trim' verhaal zoals dat bij SSD's voorkomt. vrije ruimte word niet vrij gemaakt.
<jorenl> denk dat ik het al heb - ubuntu gooit die natuurlijk gewoon in .Trash-100
<jorenl> .Trash-1000*
<OerHeks> ja, zoiets idd.
<OerHeks> voor de undelete functie
<jorenl> prullenbak leegmaken en het zou dus gefixt moeten zijn... eens proberen
<OerHeks> jups
<jorenl> Zo - In orde. vrij verwarrend al bij al.
<OerHeks> dit vergeet u niet meer :-)
<jorenl> Hij zou die "verwijderde" bestanden beter een ander kleurtje geven in die piechart :p
<OerHeks> als ik een oude schijf of pc tegenkom, is dat altijd een leuke map :-D
<jorenl> hehe :) Misschien is het ook wel een beter systeem als op Windows - ik denk dat daar delete op van die sticks altijd permanent is
<OerHeks> nee, met testdisk is redenlijk veel terug te halen
<lord4163> Hoi
<jorenl> wel ja - interface-wise permanent dan :)
<lord4163> Weet iemand hoe je Libreoffice de ,00 niet laat verdwijnen?
<lord4163> als je een getal in voer bijvoorbeeld 22,00 haalt hij de nullen automatisch weg
<lord4163> dit ziet er raar uit
<lord4163> hoe kan ik dit uitschakelen?
<jorenl> lord4163: Cellen selecteren, dan Opmaak > Cellen... > tab 'getallen' > aantal decimalen ingeven
<lord4163> ga ik proberen
<lord4163> Bedankt :)
<jorenl> lord4163: geen probleem.
<OerHeks> :-)
<jorenl> Zijn hier trouwens mensen met wat ervaring rond HP printers op ubuntu? :)
<OerHeks> ik heb prima ervaringen met HPlips en ubuntu
<OerHeks> al draai ik nu een samsung LP
<lord4163> ik ook
<jorenl> Het werkt bij mij ook wel, ik heb de HPlip GUI geinstalleerd (toch wat praktischer) maar ik kan gewoon niet "draft" printen zoals op windows.
<lord4163> ik had het altijd lokaal nu via het netwerk
<OerHeks> ben je lid van de printing group ? soms gaat het daar mis.
<jorenl> eens kijken.
<OerHeks> je kan dit ook vinden in het cups scherm localhost:631
<OerHeks> available voor iedereen, zou ik wel een ww op zetten
<jorenl> hm - er is blijkbaar geen printing group.
<jorenl> ah, wel een check "configure printers" bij "gebruikersrechten". dat zal het dan ook wel doen.
<ujjain> Hoi, zou dit een goede deal zijn voor laptop? http://www.redcoon.nl/B315172-Asus-K53SV-SX152V_Laptops
<lord4163> lijkt mij wel
<OerHeks> moeilijk te zeggen,  hardware lijkt me werkend te krijgen, maar 1366 x 768 pixels , geen bt ..
<OerHeks> wel een i5 met sandybridge
<viezerd> yes, maar ligt eraan wat je ermee wilt doen, uiteraard
<lord4163> misschien kan je beter een A6 nemen?
<lord4163> http://www.laptopshop.nl/product/147064/hp-pavilion-g6-1250sd.html
<ujjain> hmm,
<ujjain> A6? Ik wil het liefste een i3/i5/i7
<ujjain> dat is ook een mooi.
<ujjain> ik wil hem in dual-monitor setup thuis gebruiken
<lord4163> Waarom wil je het liefste een i3/i5/i7?
<lord4163> Ik heb slechte verhalen er over gehoord in combinatie met Linux
<lord4163> En de A6 levert ook nog goede graphics, het is namelijk een APU
<ujjain> lord4163: Ik hoor prachtverhalen over i3/5/7
<ujjain> hmm, ja, dat klinkt ook wel goed idd.
<ujjain> maar ik wil graag desktop prestaties, omdat ik het ook als desktop ga gebruiken en virtualizatie (developer environment, niet 24/7)
<idefix> heeft hier iemand ervaring met de google talk-plugin?
<idefix> OerHeks? MrChrisDruif? StefandeVries?
<StefandeVries> :)
<idefix> oké dus een unix bak heeft een superuser
<idefix> een linux bak heeft een 1ste user die superuser privileges heeft
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, zoiets
<MrChrisDruif> idefix; bij Ubuntu werkt het net iets anders
<idefix> als ik een .deb bestand download en hij staat op permission rw-r--r-- en ik zeg chmod +x staat 'ie op 755 i.p.v. 644
<MrChrisDruif> Bij Ubuntu wordt er niet een root-user aangemaakt, maar wordt de gebruiker in de sudo groep gezet (tenminste, standaard)
<MrChrisDruif> idefix; klopt
<OerHeks> en daarom dat webmin ook geen goed idee is voor ubuntu, die houd zich niet aan die afspraken.
<MrChrisDruif> Want het wordt dan rwxr-xr-x
<idefix> beetje raar misschien je zou verwachten dat hij zou veranderen naar 744 of 654 of 645 of zo
<idefix> maar de permission maakte om één of andere reden niet uit
<MrChrisDruif> Als je niet aangeeft voor welke groep het is, doet hij het voor allemaal
<MrChrisDruif> idefix; A  combination  of the letters ugoa controls which users' access to the file will be changed: the user who owns it  (u),  other  users  in  the file's group (g), other users not in the file's group (o), or all users (a).  If none of these are given, the effect is as if a were given, but bits that are set in the umask are not affected.
<idefix> en de umask is de drwxrwxrwx dan?
<idefix> wat is ook alweer precies een masker? dat heeft toch iets met ip adressen te maken ook? of haal ik nu vanalles door elkaar?
<MrChrisDruif> De wat?
<idefix> wat is de umask?
<idefix> MrChrisDruif?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know....waar gebruik je het voor?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik denk dat je dingen door elkaar heen haalt
<idefix> If none of these are given, the effect is as if a were given, but bits that are set in the umask are not affected.
<MrChrisDruif> idefix; http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-linux-unix-umask-value-usage.html
<MrChrisDruif> Met umask wordt de default bepaalt voor nieuwe bestanden
<idefix> bedankt
<idefix> is er geen manier om je PC precies zo te laten opstarten zoals je hem hebt afgesloten met 13 windows open in workspace 1, 2 in workspace 2 en 3 in workspace 3?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-22
<vinceman> normaal gesproken komt er na een if statement een voorwaarde, maar wat is
<vinceman> if [ "$PS1" ]; then voor iets?
<vinceman> of if [ "$BASH" ]; then ??
<idefix> hoe kopieer je in OpenOffice.org writer de tabinstellingen van één regel naar ze allemaal?
<JapyDooge> idefix afaik checkt ie daar of bijv de variable $BASH gezet is
<idefix> ah zo
<OerHeks> intressant voor KDE gebruikers, Calligra als vervanger voor Koffice http://www.calligra-suite.org/
<timo^> Wat heeft Calligra wel wat Koffice niet heeft?
<OerHeks> dat ga ik nu zien :-)
<OerHeks> ze noemen het een FORK
<timo^> hmm
 * timo^ installeert Koffice, op Unity ik weet, ik ben gek, en daana Calligra
<OerHeks> eenvoudig ppa:neon/ppa toevoegen
<OerHeks> mja het is QT geschreven dus
<timo^> hmmz, geen zinin KDE PPA's op mijn pc
<OerHeks> oke, dan zelf builden
<timo^> eentje uit de softwarebronnen oke, maar ja
<OerHeks> uit GIT rukken ofzo
 * timo^ houdt van ppa, maar gebruikt het liever niet, als het niet nodig is
<timo^> ik ga er morgen eens naar kijken
<OerHeks> 206 mb maar
<lonki> re
<CasW> Ligt het aan mij, of kan Brasero geen ISO's maken van een dvd?
<OerHeks> zal toch wel ?
<CasW> Tsja, dat dacht ik ook, maar ja...
<OerHeks> neem dan een goed progje, ik gebruikte K3B op gnome
<CasW> Achja... Kan het niet gewoon via de command line?
<OerHeks> jawel
<CasW> Vertel! :P
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/181/how-to-burn-a-dual-layer-dvd-iso-from-the-command-line
<OerHeks> askubuntu :-D
<OerHeks> tijd voor de NL versie !
<CasW> Da's de verkeerde kant op :P Ik wil een cd'tje rippen
<OerHeks> of iso trekken
<CasW> Nouja, een image ervan maken
<OerHeks> zoiets dd if=/dev/cdrom0 of=isofile.iso
<CasW> Gewoon één-op-één kopiëren? Is dat een iso? Zit geen metadata aan vast, of een bepaalde encoding of zo?
<OerHeks> met dd diskdupe is dat zo, of dd nog zelf iets speciaals doet.. ik dacht van wel
<lonki> CasW, ik miste het begin, kan toch wel met Brasero?
<CasW> Ik heb nu ergens gelezen dat het niet kan met audiocd's
<lonki> gewoon de audio en video dir in een project slepen
<CasW> Nouja, als het toch alleen maar audiocd is, hoeft het ook geen iso te zijn...
 * CasW ript hem maar gewoon
<OerHeks> ehm
<OerHeks> ow
<OerHeks> wat voor dveedee is het? film met encryptie /
<CasW> Audio, een cd van Cradle of Filth om precies te zijn
<OerHeks> pak gewoon k3b man :(
<CasW> Ik rip sowieso niet zo vaak, en nu ik erover nadenk, met films gaat het altijd goed...
<CasW> En audio cd's ripte ik altijd met Rhythmbox... Nouja, dan moet ik maar aan de k3b...
<lonki> Iemand hier al eens lopen spelen met BleachBit?
<lonki> op 96 gig data schoonde het hier bijna 3 gig op.
<OerHeks> ja Bleachit kan lekker opruimen.
<lonki> vooral ook config meuk, erg lekker
<OerHeks> soms kan de .deb's bewaren wel handig zijn, maar eenmaal geinstalleerd zouden ze weg mogen
<OerHeks> niet alle logs wissen
<lonki> OerHeks, logs bewaar ik al dagelijks remote :-)
<OerHeks> naar je kan ook goed je systeem vernaggelen. uitermate intressant.
<OerHeks> de "do not" regeltjes
<lonki> ja, klopt, iemand die het niet goed leest gaat brak, of iemand die geen unix/linux kennis heeft
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-23
<K-4U> Goed.. Hoe kan ik onder linux een chkdsk /F uitvoeren op een ntfs schijf?
<K-4U> iedereen slaapt nog? :P
<OerHeks> testdisk zou dat kunnen
<K-4U> ben hem nu aan het runnen
<lg188> hallow, kan hier iets vragen over server edition?
<K-4U> kan het zijn dat die al snel vasthangt?
<K-4U> lg188: gewoon vragen ;)
<OerHeks> de ntfs disk mag niet gemount zijn, denk ik
<lg188> okay mijn scherm flikkert
<K-4U> OerHeks: Ik zit in de livecd
<lg188> en t scherm zegt invoersign vuiten bereik
<lg188> buiten*
<K-4U> lg188: Dan is de resolutie te hoog
<lg188> en die verander ik hoe ?
<K-4U> lg188: Beter pak je je een ander scherm.
<lg188> heb er geen
<lg188> das het probleem
<OerHeks> heb je een desktop op die server gezet ?
<lg188> nee geen ui op t moment
<OerHeks> wat voor videokaart ?
<lg188> uhm een slechte
<lg188> is een redelijk oude server
<K-4U> lg188: Normaal als je geen UI draait zou het gewoon moeten werken
<OerHeks> ja, dacht ik ook.
<lg188> ook al bij grub deed die raar
<lg188> veel te hoge resolutie
<OerHeks> misschien dat je in de bios 50-60 hrz kan aanpassen, maar wat voor videokaart ?
<K-4U> OerHeks: Hoe kan ik dan het beste die chkdsk achtig laten draaien?
<OerHeks> menu van testdisk wijst zichzelf dacht ik
<K-4U> OerHeks: Nouja, ik kom er niet zo goed uit.. maar ik vind hier iets over ntfsfix?
<OerHeks> voor ntfs gedoe zou ik liever UBcd gebruiken, allerlei ntfs tools e.d.
<lg188> uhm http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATI_Rage#RAGE_XL
<K-4U> ubcd?
<OerHeks> ATI zou goed mogen werken, zie of er iets in te stellen is in de bios, lg188
<lg188> okay
<OerHeks> legaal > http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<K-4U> en dat werkt zeker?
<OerHeks> jups, ik ken die cd al jaren
<K-4U> okay, een om te onthouden dus! :)
<OerHeks> hirens is ook zoiets, maar illegaal.
<OerHeks> daar zit een mini xp op, en paid software
<K-4U> ik ben hem nu aan het downloaden, bedankt voor de hint!
<OerHeks> ajb
<K-4U> downloaden met 1.5 MB/s :)
<K-4U> Even een andere vraag. Ik heb gisteren een HP DL320 overgekocht van mn werk. Maar nu ben ik aan het twijfelen tussen Linux en Windows om erop te zetten. Met wndows zijn er drivers vanuit HP, voor Linux(Ubuntu eigenlijk) niet..
<lg188> OerHeks, zit nu in bios. vindt niet direct iets over frequentie beeldscherm
<JapyDooge> K-4U: wat wil je er mee gaan doen?
<lg188> OerHeks, is er soms een andere naam voor in bios?
<K-4U> JapyDooge: Nou, het gaat mij meer om de drivers, want het ding maakt nu echt een enorme herrie, en dat zou met de drivers gefixt worden.. Nu wil ik dus weten of ik drivers van een andere distro ook kan gebruiken in Ubuntu
<JapyDooge> K-4U: daarom vraag ik wat ga je er mee doen :) je kiest beter het OS aan de hand van je doel. heb je het al getest met Ubuntu? ik vermoed dat de benodigde drivers er stiekem al in zitten namelijk :)
<JapyDooge> probleem is dat de fancontrollers (pwm) niet worden aangestuurt, daar zijn die drivers voor nodig inderdaad
<K-4U> JapyDooge: Nou, ik heb nu een andere server nu met Ubuntu, maar die maakt dus een enorme herrie en blijven de schijven constant draaien
<JapyDooge> lg188: verversingsfrequentie van je scherm in bios? nog nooit van gehoort :) daar zou ik het niet zoeken
<JapyDooge> K-4U: hmm da's vervelend, ik ga er stiekem van uit dat er wel een pakket voor zal zijn, maar ik weet de naam niet
<lg188> JapyDooge, ik weet niet waar anders zoeken namelijk
<K-4U> OerHeks: welke optie moet ik pakken? :P
<OerHeks> die ati kaart zou gewoon vga beeld moeten geven, ik denk dat je monitor een reset in het menu moet hebben
<lg188> even updaten mss is er een fix voor
<JapyDooge> is het niet de welbekende framebuffer issue?
<JapyDooge> die ati rage kaarten zijn vrij antiek inmiddels
<lg188> vorige keer had ik geen enkel probleem met zelve hardware
<JapyDooge> nee maar Ubuntu heeft iets veranderd aan z'n bootschermen
<JapyDooge> gedurende de hele boot zie je dan niks, en daarna ineens weer wel
<lg188> maar had iets fout gedaan heb moeten reinstallen
<JapyDooge> of het beeld is vertekend
<lg188> ik heb nu een heel flikkerende shell
<JapyDooge> hmm dat klinkt niet jofel
<lg188> uhm jofel?
<JapyDooge> :P
<JapyDooge> hmm
<JapyDooge> kun je @ grub F6 indrukken?
<JapyDooge> dan kun je als het goed is de kernel opties aanpassen
<lg188> ik zie grub amper
<JapyDooge> snel zijn xD
<lg188> maar zal het proberen
<JapyDooge> of blijven tikken lol
<JapyDooge> K-4U: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422334 :)
<JapyDooge> al wat oudere thread maar denk dat dat wel gaat werken
<lg188> uhm wat is laatste versie van ubuntu ?
<StefandeVries> 11.10
<StefandeVries> Oneiric Ocelot
<lg188> k tx
<K-4U> hmm, thnx JapyDooge! :)
<K-4U> OerHeks: Welke opties moet ik hebben eigk? :P
<JapyDooge> succes K-4U :)
<OerHeks> er staan veel tools onder HDD, paar voor een fabrikant, diagnostic etc
<lg188> oh! mijn scherm is 50hz. en die gpu werkt op 60hz refresh-rate
<lg188> genaaid :/
<JapyDooge> GPU kan vast ook op 50Hz gezet worden :)
<JapyDooge> waarschijnlijk is de DDC informatie die het scherm afgeeft niet helemaal juist of verwerkt de videokaart dat onjuist
<OerHeks> lijkt me ook.
<OerHeks> jumper op de kaart zelf ?
<JapyDooge> nah dat gaat altijd softwarematig
<OerHeks> ATI_Rage#RAGE_XL
<JapyDooge> sowieso zal in een server de gpu onboard zitten
<lg188> die is onboard ja
<JapyDooge> kon je in grub komen btw lg188 ?
<lg188> JapyDooge, ben nog aan het updaten
<JapyDooge> ahh okie :)
<lg188> oops verkeer geklikt
<JapyDooge> lol
<ger> ka ubuntu op android 2.2 ?
<ger>  kan ubuntu op android 2.2 ?
<Snicksie> voorzover ik weet niet ger, al is het de bedoeling dat er in de toekomst een speciale ubuntu voor smartphones uit zal komen
<OerHeks> op die machiene nee, in een VM heel misschien
<ger> ok dank U
<wdh> ubuntu voor smartphones?
<wdh> interessant, die had ik nog niet gehoord :)
<Snicksie> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/77719/canonical-wil-ubuntu-op-smartphones-en-tablets-laten-draaien.html
<Snicksie> duurt dus nog wel een paar jaar, gok op 2.5 jaar max :p
<wdh> 2.5 jaar minimaal.. planning is 14.04.. eerder dan dat zal het dan waarschijnlijk niet worden.. later is waarschijnlijker
<wdh> als ze dat combineren met een fatsoenlijk update-mechanisme, dan ben ik erg benieuwd
<wdh> al ben ik bang dat ze tegen allerlei patent-zaken aan gaan lopen
<OerHeks> rond hoekje, zandloper en flauwekul patenten :(
<wdh> dat ook.. maar vast ook patenten die je nodig gaat hebben voor de implementatie van GSM en 3G
<JapyDooge> idd
<wdh> op dat gebied is Ubuntu natuurlijk een absolute nieuwkomer.. dus hebben ze geen geschut om zich te verweren tegen andere patentclaims
<wdh> kunnen ze overal licenties op gaan nemen
<wdh> dure hobby
<OerHeks> het android effect
<wdh> juh.. en Canonical kan geen Motorola kopen :P
<lg188_> iemand ervaring let openvpn?
<lg188_> met*
<MarcV> als je naar youtube gaat en dan zoekt op "nstallatie VPN-server op Ubuntu server 11.04" kom je bij een video die ik gemaakt heb en die werkt. Meer ervaring dan dit heb ik er niet mee..
<lg188_> tx
<lg188_> MarcV, uhm met welke software zou ik dan kunnen ermee connecten?
<MarcV> Met Windows weet ik dat je gewoon een vpn-connectie kan opzetten vanuit je netwerkcentrum. Met Linux heb ik het nog niet geprobeerd, maar neem aan dat je met je grafische netwerktools gewoon een connectie kunt maken?
<lg188_> okay zal proberen
<lg188_> was de poort 1327 ?
<lg188_> iemand een idee als ik een router een static ip kan geven?
<lg188_> via mijn router een static ip kan aanemen*
<wdh> meestal kun je gewoon een statisch ip-adres instellen op je PC
<wdh> zolang ie maar binnen de juiste range valt
<lg188_> uhm hoe ?
<wdh> anders kun je op de router aangeven welk ip-adres bij welk mac-adres hoort
<wdh> lg188_, gewoon met je grafische netwerkinstellingen?
<lg188_> ik heb het over internet ip
<lg188_> niet binnen lan
<wdh> ah
<wdh> nee, dat kan niet
<wdh> daar zorgt je provider voor
<lg188_> een vriend van me heeft het klaargespeeld bij telenet :/
<lg188_> okay toch bedankt
<wdh> nou, wie weet.. je kunt het altijd proberen natuurlijk
<wdh> als het een instelling is waar je bij kunt op je router
<lg188_> brb zal even kijken
<wdh> lg188_, ik kan in mijn router niks vinden.. dus geef je weinig kans
<wdh> mijn ISP geeft me sowieso een statisch IP-adres, dus dat helpt :)
<lg188_> wdh heb nooit een gehad
<lg188_> een ftp server instaleren... even opzoeken
<wdh> sudo apt-get install proftpd
<wdh> gok ik :)
<wdh> maar waar heb je een ftp-server voor nodig?
<wdh> alles wat met ftp kan, kan ook over ssh met sftp
<lg188_> bestanden delen
<lg188_> sftp dan
<wdh> maar dan veiliger
<lg188_> is dat al ingebouwd sftp?
<wdh> volgens mij wel
<wdh> yup.. hier werkt het
<lg188_> dat is dan een client
<lg188_> toch?
<lg188_> ah well t is niet noodzakelijk dus
<lg188_> nvm
<wdh> nee.. heb getest met client winscp naar mijn servertje
<MarcV> als je openssh-server installeert kun je ook sftp-en met bv filezilla
<lg188_> okay
<lg188_> dat heb ik al geisntaleerd om van mijn laptop de server te adminnen
<lg188_> btw rename in shell ?
<MarcV> heb je root login wel uitgezet? of zit die server niet op inet?
<MarcV> als je server op inet zit zou ik ook denyhosts installeren
<lg188_> staat nog niet op internet en ik denk niet dat het de eerste 4 dagen gaat veranderen
<MarcV> met apt-get install denuhosts installeer je het, zit out-of-box al behoorlijk dicht en hoef je niet verder te configgen
<MarcV> zorgt ervoor dat ip's geblocked worden die te vaak inloggen met foute username/passswd
<wdh> is niet echt noodzakelijk
<wdh> gewoon fatsoenlijke wachtwoorden gebruiken
<wdh> al kan het ook geen kwaad natuurlijk
<MarcV> voel me er zelf toch een stuk veiliger mee. Ik block gelijk permanent en het aantal aanvallen is de laatste maand erg opgelopen
<erkan^> hoi. mijn laptop draait onder Ubuntu 10.04. Ik krijg veel menukeuze van de opstartscherm. Kan ik twee menukeuze instellen: Ubuntu en Windows XP Professional ?
<Oer> dat staat toch al automatisch in grub ?
<erkan^> ja
<erkan^> dat staat veel linux-kernel versie x
<Oer> och, laatste staat altijd bovenaan
<erkan^> kan ik alleen Ubuntu en Windows XP Professional en hoeft niet veel genoemde linux kernel instellen?
<Oer> je kan overbodige kernels verwijderen, de huidige en vorige niet.
<erkan^> waar moet ik overbodige kernels verwijderen?
<MrMilco> hoii
<erkan^> welke commando heb ik geen idee
<erkan^> ook goedenavond MrMilco
<MrMilco> ik moet na het installeren via wubi installer moet ik iets in een command achter gnu> invullen
<MrMilco> maar voorderest wil hij niet opstarten
<wdh> erkan^, die staan gewoon in synaptic package manager
<erkan^> grub, wdh ?
<wdh> of add/remove software, hoe heet dat tegenwoordig
<Oer> in synaptic idd, of met de tool ubuntu-tweak
<wdh> erkan^, als je ze deinstalleert, haalt ie ze ook uit grub
<MrMilco> grub ja
<Oer> je kan niet teveel kernels verwijderen iig, je krijgt dan een foutmelding.
<lg188_> wat betreft debians pkgs installen via shell? hoe?
<Oer> via synaptic past hij grub netjes aan idd
<erkan^> https://launchpad.net/startup-manager ?
<Oer> sudo dpkg -i <pakketje>
<wdh> erkan^,  heb je niet nodig om kernels te verwijderen
<erkan^> kan ik hier plakken dat jullie kunnen zien wat staat grub?
<wdh> pastebin please :)
<erkan^> ja natuurlijk
<MrMilco> jongens, wie kan mij zo effe helpen??
<erkan^> waar kan ik een bestand kijken?
<Oer> ik weet weinig van wubi, MrMilco , het is ook niet bedoeld voor serieus gebruik.
<erkan^> ik bedoel, wat is een bestandsnaam van grub, wdh
<wdh> erkan^, nu snap ik er nog minder van
<wdh> de instellingen van grub bedoel je?
<wdh> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<erkan^> ja zoiets , info ofzo
<Oer> erkan^, niet via grub wijzigen, zoek in synaptic op 2.6.*
<erkan^> ok efe kijken
<wdh> maar daar hoef je niet aan te komen om oude kernels te verwijderen
<wdh> MrMilco, gewoon je vraag stellen
<MrMilco> deed ik al wdh
<wdh> :)
<MrMilco> nu ik ubuntu heb geinstalleerd via wubi installer moet ik iets achter GNU> invoeren
<erkan^> nee, ik doe ook niet, ik wil alleen info van grub plakken, Oer
<MrMilco> in een command line achtig iets
<wdh> meestal als er niemand reageert, betekent het dat men het ook niet weet :)
<erkan^> gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst is kaal zie ik, wdh
<wdh> erkan^, wellicht heb je geen rechten?
<wdh> sudo helpt
<erkan^> dan moet ik ook gksudo typen?
<wdh> yup
<erkan^> gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst werkt niks
<erkan^> of moet ik gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst typen
<erkan^> ?
<MrMilco> weet echt niemand dit??
<Oer> als je GNU> ziet, dan lijkt er me iets mis.
<Oer> installatie mislukt, of ene antivirus die dwars ligt ?
<wdh> erkan^, dat lijkt me logisch
<MrMilco> install mislukt ??
<wdh> gksudo is geen editor
<MrMilco> lijkt me kut :P
<erkan^> vremed, die wordt  ook kaal weergeven
<misnix> "iets" is wat vaag
<wdh> erkan^, grub.cfg moet je blijkbaar tegenwoordig hebben
<erkan^> dus gksudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg, wdh?
<wdh> ja
<MrMilco> dus nieuw installeren :S
<MrMilco> thnx boys
<misnix> hee, ik heb een probleem, er is "iets" misgegaan en niemand wil me helpen?. boehoe
<wdh> :)
<wdh> als er iets is misgegaan moet je iets doen
<erkan^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/780163/
<wdh> maar das logisch
<wdh> erkan^, en nu? wat moeten wij daarmee?
<wdh> je moet gewoon via synaptic de oude kernels verwijderen
<erkan^> als ik opstart, dan krijg ik veel keus van de opstartscherm. Mijn vraag : is het mogelijk om vele onnodig keuze weghalen. Ik wil "Ubuntu" en "Windows XP Professional" in de menukeuze van de opstartscherm behouden, wdh
<wdh> wat noem jij een onnodige keuze?
<wdh> als je alleen de laatste kernel laat staan, dan heb je geen onnodige keuze meer
<erkan^> veel Ubuntu, met Linux  xxxx versie staat op de opstartscherm
<erkan^> ja, welke pakket van oude kerels ga ik verwijderen?
<wdh> doe eens 'dpkg -l |grep linux-image'
<Oer> synaptic, want die past grub2 voor je aan.
<wdh> erkan^, zoek die pakketjes maar in synaptic op
<wdh> alleen de laatste versie van de kernel laat je dan staan, de rest deinstalleren
<erkan^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/780170/
<erkan^> ok
<Oer> ik durf niet te zeggen dan een kernel update tijdens installatie door een virusscanner word gezien als illegale actie, misnix. ik ken wubi en windows niet genoeg daarvoor.
<wdh> erkan^, of dit uitvoeren:
<wdh> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.32-33-generic linux-image-2.6.32-36-generic
<erkan^> is ii  linux-image-2.6.32-37-generic   laatste versie?
<misnix> oer?
<erkan^> dan ga ik die niet verwijderen?
<wdh> nee, dat lijkt me slim
<misnix> erkan bij 10.04 klopt dat
<Oer> ofwel met wubi kan je weinig als het goed fout gaat :-D
<erkan^> ja, misnix
<misnix> Oer, wat moet ik met die info? ;-p
<Oer> sjorrie
<misnix> sjoke
<misnix> hijsboosweggegaan
<Oer> wubi verwijderen van de cd, scheelt ruimte, en dan kan de iso weer onder de 700 mb komen :P
<Oer> i know
<misnix> Oer, ik weet ook niks van wubi en dat blijft zo ben ik bang
<erkan^> brb
<misnix> uhoh
<erkan^> ze zijn nu uit de opstartscherm verwijderd, bedankt wdh
<erkan^> (-:
<wdh> goed.. volgende keer wat minder moeilijk doen dan.. gewoon gelijk luisteren :p
<misnix> na de volgende update komen ze wel weer terug zo ;-p
<erkan^> ja, ik durfde niet zelf uitproberen ivm windows xp zit ook erin
<erkan^> :P
<misnix> oeps, de removes gemist ;)
<erkan^> ie staat nog steeds P
<erkan^> ik ga nu uitlaten brb
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-24
<idefix> hoi, dit is misschien niet een ubuntu vraag maar ik gebruik het wel
<idefix> ik heb ooit eens een hotmail verstuurd met html-instellingen en ik krijg het niet meer ongedaan, heeft iemand dit weleens gehad?
<idefix> sterker nog, ik kan niet eens in de body komen :(
<lord4163> Hoi
<timo^> hmm
<lord4163> met welk programma kan je het beste video's maken van je desktop? :)
<timo^> het zou kunnen dat hotmail de functie eruit heeft gehaald
<timo^> lord4163: recordmydesktop-gtk
<lord4163> E: Kon pakket recordmydesktop-gtk niet vinden
<lord4163> staat het in de repo's in Lucid?
<timo^> apt-cache search recordmydesktop?
<lord4163> gtk-recordmydesktop :)
<timo^> lol
<lord4163> Eens een filmpje proberen te maken van mijn desktop :)
<lord4163> cya
<idefix> timo^ hoe kan dat dan? waarom haalt hotmail die functie eruit?
<timo^> sja, om het noob-friendly te maken denk ik ;)
<timo^> maar ik weet het niet hoor, het kan ook zijn dat het gewoon verstopt is
<idefix> wat bedoel je met 'noob-friendly'?
<idefix> schijnbaar ben ik een noob?
<timo^> dat ook ouderen en 'digibeten' ermee kunnen werken. Als je dan aankomt met html gaan ze zo ongeveer dood ;)
<idefix> ja maar ik gebruikte dus html en kom daar niet meer uit!
<timo^> ah
<timo^> dus het staat ingeschakeld en je wilt het uit hebben :)
<idefix> precies
<idefix> ..timo^
 * timo^ zit te kieken in zijn Hotmail
<lord4163> Timo> Ik moest mijn PC opnieuw opstarten^^ Zo enorm traag :D
<timo^> lord4163: zie het aangeboden gedeelte op het forum: Een galaxy Ace :P
<lord4163> -_-
<lord4163> Hij was in de aanbieding, nieuw 2000 kronen
<lord4163> hij was op en in een andere winkel 2500 kronen voor gedokt
<timo^> kronen?
<lord4163> SEK
<timo^> ah, je woont in Zweuden
<lord4163> Ja 2000 kronen is 223 euro
<lord4163> 2500=280 :O
<timo^> FAIL, die van het forum 190
<lord4163> ja achja
<lord4163> waarom verkopen mensen hem na 1 dag :O
<timo^> wellicht beviel hij niet?
<idefix> timo^ heb je nog iets gevonden in je hotmail?
<timo^> nope
<timo^> heel apart
<timo^> wellicht een mailtje?
<idefix> wat waar hoe? aan de hotmail mensen sturen bedoel je?
<timo^> jap
<idefix> wat is hun mailadres?
<timo^> geen idee werkelijk, idefix
<idefix> dan moet ik met een ander e-mailadres hun dus mailen!
<idefix> http://members.home.nl/v.vanbruchem/pkgnk.JPG
<lord4163> Timo?
<janh> ubuntu 11.10 geinstalleerd op compaq desktop met nvidia geforce 7200 LE grafische kaart. Werkt als een zonnetje maar ik kan er niet achter komen of, en zo ja hoe, ik kan switchen van monitor naar andere video-uitgang: ofwel de svideo of composiet. Kon geen tips in de documentatie vinden. Ergens overheen gekeken c.q. iemand die me kan helpen ? bvd !
<misnix> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/SVideo  hier wellicht maar ik heb er geen ervaring mee
<janh> misnix ik zal eerdaags nog eens proberen met betreffende wiki in de hand. krijg net bezoek hier en wordt vanachter de pc getrokken. Tot zover dank, goede kerst !
<janh> >away
<Treklof> hey :)
<Treklof> Ik heb een probleempje met het mounten van een tweede hardeschijf.. ik kan hem zien, maar kan er niets naar toe schrijven omdat er iets fout zou zijn met de permissions.   In fstab staan de permissions op 0  0.   Ziet iemand het probleem?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-12-25
<alex-> Weer die vervelende bug
<alex-> Heb 2 problemen met me laptop; 1) als ik hem op slaapstand zet en de volgende dag weer aanzet, start hij gewoon normaal op (alsof hij helemaal niet in slaapstand is gegaan).   2) Als ik hem dichtklap dan gaat hij op standby, maar soms als ik dan na een paar uur weer boven kom dan staat hij weer aan, maar reageert op geen enkele knop (alleen 10 sec powerbutton).
<OerHeks> niet dichtklappen dan
<alex-> Ja ik wil hem wel graag op stand-by hebben
<alex-> Of als ik naar een andere locatie toe ga
<alex-> Heb ik geen zin om al m'n programma's af sluiten
<alex-> af te sluiten *
<alex-> En daarna weer op te starten...
<OerHeks> dan zet je hem toch in slaapstand ?
<alex-> Slaapstand doet hij niet
<alex-> Want als ik hem weer aanzet dan start hij normaal op, alsof hij niet in slaapstand is gegaan.;..
<OerHeks> voor sleep & hybernate moet je wel voldoende swap hebben, meer dan je werkgeheugen.
<OerHeks> en met veel programma's open ...
<alex-> Ja maar hij gaat er eerst wel op
<idefix> goedemorgen
<timo^> morge idefix
<idefix> ik had een vraagje over e-mail, als je wilt switchen van het ene naar het andere programma maar je wil je mails, contacten en filterinstellingen behouden, hoe moet je dan te werk gaan?
<timo^> vrolijke Kerst allereerst :)
<idefix> jij ook!
<timo^> Dank je! :). Van welk programma naar welk programma wil je?
<idefix> van Evolution naar Thunderbird
<timo^> hmmz
<idefix> welke gebruik jij?
<timo^> ik geloof dat Evolution een exporteer functie heeft, maar dat weet ik niet zeker
<timo^> Thunderbird
<timo^> ik zal het eens installeren
<idefix> maar zijn de verschillende programmaprogrammeurs niet zo van "laten we dan maar niet impliceren, dan blijven ze ons programma gebruiken"?
<idefix> dat maar niet *
<timo^> vaak niet
<timo^> als ze dat doen raken ze nog meer kwijt ;)
<idefix> ja natuurlijk
<idefix> trouwens wel een klein beetje de vraag
<idefix> als het mij niet zou lukken om te switchen zou ik waarschijnlijk wel Evolution blijven gebruiken
<idefix> in het File menu staat bij mij alleen import
<idefix> hoe kan dat nou
<idefix> ?
<timo^> ik ga even kijken
<timo^> evolution installeert ;)
<idefix> jij hebt vast een hele snelle PC
<timo^> niet dus
<idefix> aoh
<idefix> heb je hem al zover?
<idefix> sorry dat ik weer wat ongeduldig ben
<timo^> hij is bijna klaar
<timo^> dat ongelukkige softwarecentrum ook
<idefix> jij hebt wel 11.04 zeker?
<timo^> nee, 11.10
<idefix> ik loop gruwelijk achter
<idefix> met mijn 10.04
<timo^> volgende keer gewoon via apt :P
<timo^> idefix: het kan nog met 10.04
<idefix> heb je vanuit deb geinstalleerd?
<timo^> nee, repo's
<idefix> apt is sneller dan repo's? zou toch niet zoveel moeten uitmaken?
<idefix> heb je nooit Evolution gebruikt?
<timo^> apt=repo's, dpkg=deb
<idefix> dpkg is ook een front end manier van installeren dan?
<timo^> dpkg installeert deb's, apt automatiseert het downloaden e.d. daarvan.
<idefix> dus apt installeert ook deb's?
<timo^> nee, apt downloadt ze voor je, en geeft dpkg het commando ze te installeren ;)
<timo^> hmmz, het lukt mij ook niet idefix
<timo^> ik zal even voor je googlen
<timo^> is je engels wat in orde idefix? Zo ja, zie http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-export-your-mails-from-evolution-to-thunderbird.html
<idefix> hee bedankt timo^!
<idefix> my english is 'in Ordnung' :P
<timo^> ;)
<idefix> waar staat :993 na de serverlocation voor?
<timo^> zeg maar de locatie van die bestanden, je kan meerdere progs hebben draaien, dus moet er na http://localhost ook nog iets anders komen, anders stoort het elkaar.
<idefix> Thunderbird stelt het voor, Evolution had het niet
<timo^> doe dan maar niet
<idefix> waarom niet?
<timo^> volg maar gewoon die tut
<idefix> hoe was het ook alweer? pop haalt en expunged e-mails van de server en imap kopieert a.h.w. de e-mails, toch?
<idefix> en laat ze staan op de server...
<timo^> ik dacht dat iMap enkel inlas, en niet kopieerde.
<CasW> Het is gewoon imap, hoor, niet iMap ;)
<timo^> sorry, met al die I's ook, iPhone, iPad, dan glipt imap er wel eens tussendoor :P\
<CasW> :p
<idefix> en imap laat ze dan dus staan op de server
<idefix> hij kopieert ze niet van server naar locale harde schijf?
<timo^desktop> ik geloof het niet, maar ik kan het mis hebben
<idefix> ben je dubbel ingelogd??
<timo^desktop> jap, timo^ en timo^desktop zijn één en dezelfde
<idefix> klopt dat timo^?
<timo^> wat?
<idefix> ingewikkeld..
<idefix> brb
<timo^> oké
<idefix> verrek, het is vandaag zondag en niet zaterdag, ik dacht de hele tijd dat eertse kerstdag op zaterdag viel
<idefix> krijg je als je je snipperdagen tot het eind van het jaar opspaart :|
<idefix> maar gelukkig is timo^ zelf er wel nog
<idefix> hoi, wat voor type bestanden zijn PNL-bestanden?
<viezerd> idefix: wat bedoel je precies met 'type' bestand ?
<idefix> g'woon, het is de extension!
<viezerd> dat bestaat niet
<viezerd> (in linux)
<viezerd> *extensies*
<idefix> alles wat na de eerste en/of tweede punt komt!
<viezerd> -.-
<idefix> je kan bijvoorbeeld een stamp.wav.zip bestand hebben
<idefix> die heeft dan extensie .zip
<idefix> en als 'ie unzipped is heeft 'ie .wav als extensie
<idefix> viezerd?
<idefix> denk je soms dat een bestandsnaam een string is en dat punten er niet toe doen??
<viezerd> idefix: dat weet ik wel zeker
<idefix> hoe zeker?
<idefix> in %-tage..
<viezerd> 100%
<idefix> On a Linux system everything is a file
<viezerd> je kunt beste checken wat voor file het is met: 'file bestandje.PNL'
<viezerd> in een terminal
<idefix> het bestandje zit in iets wat met een usb poort verbonden is
<idefix> hoe kom ik daar met de terminal?
<idefix> ik ben er al laat maar
<idefix> er staat dat het een data file is
<idefix> maar het rare is in Nautilus staat dat het een Program is!
<idefix> viezerd, kan je in linux ook spaties als file-karakters gebruiken?
<idefix> (ja dat kan)
<idefix> wat betekent trouwens "Connection reset by peer"?
<idefix> Stefan is toch niet gekickt, of wel?
<idefix> StefandeVries?
<idefix> hoe quitte je net?
<StefandeVries> Doet dat er toe?
<idefix> ik ben nieuwsgierig wat "Connection reset by peer" betekent..
<idefix> dat stond er toen je weg ging
<idefix> Read error, ging er echt iets helemaal mis?
<idefix> je hoeft het niet te vertellen maar ik wil het graag leren
<StefandeVries> M'n computer hing zich op.
<StefandeVries> Meer weet ik niet.
<idefix> oei
<idefix> dat is een andere manier om te zeggen dat 'ie crashte?
<StefandeVries> Op z'n Limburgs.
<idefix> ik zou toch een beetje voorzichtig zijn met dit soort zelfmoordkreten
<viezerd> idefix: spaties in een filenaame kan prima, alleen niet altijd even handig
<idefix> er staat in mijn boek dat "rm *txt" alle bestanden met extensie .txt verwijderd, maar moet dat niet zijn "rm *.txt"?
<idefix> ik noem het voor het gemakt toch even extensie
<viezerd> yes, rm *txt verwijdert alles wat eindigt op txt en de 2-de verwijdert alles wat eindigt op .txt
<viezerd> je kan anders inderdaad een bestand kunnen verwijderen die bv. testtxt zou heten
<idefix> wat dus niks uitmaakt
<viezerd> mwa, een bestandje die 'testtxt' heet kan heel ander bestand zijn dan 'test.txt'
<viezerd> sterker nog, dat zijn 2 totaal andere bestanden
<viezerd> en n het geval van je boek zou je dus dat eerste ook verwijderen
<idefix> cool
<idefix> sorry, ik bedoel "koel"
<viezerd> :P
<viezerd> welk boek heb je ?
<joris__> He heb van het weekend ubuntu (10.04) op mijn moeders laptop geinstalleerd. Viel me op dat ze eigenlijk niet de basisbeginselen van computergebruik snapt. Dus bestandsbeheer, knippen plakken etc. Weet iemand daar een goed duidelijke handleiding voor...?
<joris__> Het liefst iets van video tuturials...
<joris__> En nederlands talig...
<joris__> Basiscursus ubuntu heb ik aan mijn pa cadeau gedaan, maar dat is voor mijn moeder echt veel te hoog gegrepen..
<OerHeks> joris__, daar is weinig over te vinden, en op zich niet moeilijk te maken. idee om dit zelf te doen & publiceren ?
<joris__> ja ja, nou mijn didactische vaardigheden werden van het weekend wel al aardig op de proef gesteld...
<OerHeks> zowiezo screenshots van elk menu, elk programma zou handig zijn, maar een enorme klus
<joris__> Misschien kan ik iets engelstalig vinden en dan vertalen, scheelt al veel werk
<OerHeks> engels heb je meer kans ja.
<hansw> gewoon een paar uur les geven helpt meer hoor
<OerHeks> gewoon les geven of uw mama ...
<joris__> Ja, maar ik ben niet echt een goede leraar
<OerHeks> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/
<joris__> Eigenlijk gaat het vooral om de basisconcepten van bestandsbeheer. Dus knippen en plakken. Slepen van de ene map naar de andere
<joris__> Op zich is nautilus trouwens wel simpeler dan windows explorer
<OerHeks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DMsM_mzG4w
<OerHeks> maar goed, alles vernieuwd, 12.04 is al in progress ..
<joris__> Ja, ik heb wel even gespeeld met gedachte om 11.10 te installeren, was wel benieuwd naar het resultaat... Toch uiteindelijk 10.04 geinstalleerd.
<joris__> Misschien is Unity juist wel handig voor iemand die toch maar 4 of 5 programma's gebruikt, maar ik twijfelde en ik woon nogal een eind weg
<joris__> dus ik kan ook niet snel langskomen als het een ramp zo zijn...
<OerHeks> SSH inlog maken, of de standaard remote desktop activeren
<hansw> installeer iets waarmee ze haar desktop kan delen, desnoods teamviewer ofzo
<joris__> Dat doe ik nu via skype
<hansw> ssh werkt niet omdat ze het zelf niet kan doen
<hansw> ah, ok
<joris__> Nee en ssh werkt ook niet zo handig op een laptop
<hansw> laptop maakt niet uit
<joris__> Nou ja geen vast ip adres
<hansw> maar als je x over de lijn trekt ziet je moeder niets
<hansw> joris__, als ze daarmee geen vast ip heeft heeft ze dat ook niet met een desktop, geen argument dus
<joris__> Nou voor mijn vaders desktop heb ik een tijd lang freenx gebruikt
<joris__> Dat werkte heel goed, maar die had ik een vast ip gegeven zodat ik hem kon bereiken van buitenaf
<OerHeks> dat is altijd een goede start, met een service een statisch IP beginnen.
<joris__> Misschien vergis ik me, maar ik kan me voorstellen dat mijn moeder op een ander netwerk problemen zou kunnen krijgen als ze een statisch ip heeft
<joris__> Het is tenslotte een laptop
<joris__> Die gaat mee naar de camping etc...
<hansw> ach, even browsen naar whatismyip.com en ze kan haar ipnummer doorgeven :-)
<OerHeks> regenachtige dag op de camping zonder laptop, dat heeft ook wel wat.
<hansw> goed boek pakken, of samen de tent in :-)
<hansw> ownee, je gaat voor je rust naar de camping
<misnix> knippen plakken en kopieren laten zien met papier en schaar, is minder eng :-)
<OerHeks> nou, het lesje selecteren alleen al, kan je een uur mee vullen
<misnix> ok, ook een pen
<misnix> en een afvalbakje en een snipperaar ;)
<misnix> maar dat kan met de schaar
<OerHeks> schaar kei papier
<misnix> maak er maar weer een grap van
<joris__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuForGrandma ... alleen ging het niet helemaal zo vanmiddag ...
<joris__> http://www.visualsteps.nl/ Toch jammer dat er geen ubuntu versie van is... Dat was wel perfect geweest...
<joris__> http://www.visualsteps.nl/mappenbestanden/
<joris__> Deze dan waarschijnlijk...
<lg188_> hallow
<lg188_> ik vroeg mij af hoe kan ik mijn shell uitvinden welk filesystem een hdd heeft?
<OerHeks> fdisk geeft een nummer
<lg188_> okay
<lg188_> dus gewoon fdisk of moet ik er de disk achter plakken?
<OerHeks> en daarachter info
<OerHeks> sudo fdisk -l
<lg188_> okay tx
<lg188_> ah gevonden hoe het werkt
<lg188_> nog een vraagje hoe zie ik hoe groot een directory is?
<OerHeks> dat zie je toch in nautilus ?
<lg188_> nautilus?
<lg188_> reminder: Serve
<lg188_> server*
<OerHeks> klik op een map, rechter muis, eigenschapjes ?
<lg188_> ik heb gee ui
<joris__> df -h /home
<joris__> bv
<misnix> du
<misnix> du -h -s
<OerHeks> man du
<lg188_> k tx
<joris__> http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/39/checking-disk-space-using-df-and-du/
<misnix> mount geeft ook filesysteem van een partitie
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-17
<lord4163> yoyo
<JasperCoenraats> collegae. Als ik update en -grade, vraagt Linux (Ubuntu) toestemming in het NL met als keuze J/N maar hij luisterd slechts naar de Y (of de N) uit het engels en zegt lopende het installeren: Trugger für XXX werden verarbeitet. Is dat de normale gang van zaken?
<JasperCoenraats> En nadien geeft het updateprogramma aan dat er 1 update/-grade bijft staan
<JasperCoenraats> die overigens niet in de Terminal noch in het update-beheer uit te voeren is
<JasperCoenraats> Kennt jemand this probleempje?
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: mag ik een beroep op je doen mbt bovenstaand?
<lord4163> Hallo
<JasperCoenraats> hallo lord4163
<lord4163> Heb je de taalkpakketten al geinstalleerd?
<JasperCoenraats> diverse
<JasperCoenraats> nl, en en de
<JasperCoenraats> ben vertaler
<JasperCoenraats> een van mijn vermoedens dat ik daarbij iets niet goed gedaan heb
<lord4163> ah oke, daar heb ik niet veel ervaring mee.
<lord4163> normaal heb je een taal op je systeem namelijk
<JasperCoenraats> kun je zeggen waar dat zit?
<lord4163> eigenlijk 2 engels en daarbovenop nederlands
<JasperCoenraats> ok, en ik dus daarbij 2 NL en 2 du
<JasperCoenraats> de*
<JasperCoenraats> Kun je ergens een hoofdtaal / werktaal etc invoeren?
<lord4163> Je vertaalt Ubuntu?
<JasperCoenraats> nee, ik werk met Ubuntu als vertaler
<JasperCoenraats> Ubuntu is gewoon een OS dat ik ipv Win heb
<JasperCoenraats> ik kijk nu in language support
<lord4163> Ah oke, dan zou ik gewoon eventjes de talen verwijderen en Nederlands standaard maken.
<lord4163> http://fabianbakkum.dyndns.org/simpelbuntu/installatie_afronden.php
<lord4163> Zie Taal
<JasperCoenraats> dankje
<lord4163> Website is een beetje traag sorry
<lord4163> maar verwijder Duits dan als dat niet je hoofdtaal is en zet je Nederlands als standaardtaal
<lord4163> De taal boven de zwarte lijn
<lord4163> Sorry ik zit te lullen, je moet op Instellen als standaardsysteemtaal drukken
<lord4163> en daarna misschien eventjes herstarten
<JasperCoenraats> ik heb NL eruitgegooid
<JasperCoenraats> de staat daar niet
<JasperCoenraats> dat zal dan vermoedelijk de spellingscheck voor libreoffice zijn
<lord4163> Als het goed is blijven die hoor
<JasperCoenraats> ik kan alleen niet 1 standaard invoeren maar een vclgorde van wenselijkheid
<lord4163> Je standaardtaal zet je bovenin de lijst je kan ze slepen en je verwijderd dan alle andere onnodige talen, maar niet de engelse taal want het kan zijn dat sommige delen niet vertaald zijn.
<lord4163> Vervolgens druk je op "Op het hele systeem toepassen" en dan misschien nog even herstarten
<JasperCoenraats> bovenaan staat nu en-UK
<JasperCoenraats> dat is gedaan
<JasperCoenraats> verder staan er andere en-varianten
<JasperCoenraats> zoals US en Australia
<JasperCoenraats> dit zal wel hetgeen zijn wat het was
<JasperCoenraats> op de hyphen en spelling na, die is dan ok
<JasperCoenraats> blijft en niet omschreven en oninstalleerdbare update over
<JasperCoenraats> wellicht nu eerst even herstarten na een dist-upgrade en de taalpakketten
<JasperCoenraats> btw die link van jou geeft drie extra pakketten aan
<JasperCoenraats> de eerste is restricted extra's
<JasperCoenraats> komen die normaal niet vanzelf mee? Wat is het eigenlijk?
<JasperCoenraats> Open Software / freeware?
<lord4163> Geen idee :P
<JasperCoenraats> dank. brb na reboor
<JasperCoenraats> biw
<lord4163> En werkt het?
<JasperCoenraats> zeker
<lord4163> Restricted bedoelen ze eigenlijk dat je vertalingen krijg van een nieuwere Ubuntu versie. Dus als je Ubuntu 12.04 hebt krijg je nieuwe vertalingen van Ubuntu 12.10
<JasperCoenraats> ik geloof nu een terminal met meerdere vensters te hebben
<JasperCoenraats> en die is nie makkelijk af te sluiten, zegt ie: proces is runnung oid
<JasperCoenraats> wat is deïnstalleren?
<JasperCoenraats> sudo apt-get uninstall werk niet geheel
<lord4163> sudo apt-get remove heet het commando
<lord4163> of sudo apt-get purge
<JasperCoenraats> vind ie maar niets
<JasperCoenraats> nou ja
<JasperCoenraats> hopelijk doet ie de rest wel
<JasperCoenraats> ik geloof dat het de terminal is die ik met het verwijderen van die extra's in de weg staat, omdat de Term. deze zelf gebruikt
<lord4163> wat probeer je dan te verwijderen?
<JasperCoenraats> die restricted extras
<JasperCoenraats> lord4163: biw heb iets met een licentie van MS binnengehaald, dat is zo'n extra
<JasperCoenraats> maar ben er dus nu pas achter hoe je ermee akkoord kunt gaan
<lord4163> ?
<JasperCoenraats> iig alles doet het
<JasperCoenraats> en idd alles in het engels, ipv van alles door elkaar
<JasperCoenraats> het begon me allemaal iets Germaans te worden, kreeg er kippen, pardon berenvel van
<JasperCoenraats> :)
<JasperCoenraats> merci
<lord4163> Graag gedaan :)
<lord4163> wanneer komt coolepascal nou ! :(
<JasperCoenraats> i.e.?
<lord4163> CoolePascal: Hoi! :)
<CoolePascal> ey Fabian
<CoolePascal> al weer verder gekomen
<lord4163> CoolePascal: Het is gelukt met de mysql querie het kwam door de quotes, daardoor escapte hij.
<CoolePascal> ik ben nu helemaal helder,   twee glazen wijn op
<lord4163> haha
<CoolePascal> ja dat geklier met quotes moetje even zien he
<lord4163> maar de linux gebruiker kan niet inloggen op de server met het aangemaakte wachtwoord, dat is wel raar
<lord4163> of moet je die ook nog refreshen ofzo?
<CoolePascal> jazeker   daarom moet je als je klaar bent   de opdracht     mysql reload doen
<CoolePascal> zal je uitleggen waarom
<CoolePascal> de toegang wordt door die twee tabellen geregeld
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> die zijn pas aktief als ze gelezen worden
<CoolePascal> dat gebeurd bij het opstarten
<CoolePascal> of
<CoolePascal> als je een reload doet jhe
<lord4163> Nee de LINUX gebruiker
<CoolePascal> u snap
<CoolePascal> AAHHHH
<lord4163> niet de mysql gebruiker :)
<CoolePascal> dan mnoet ik je code weert even zien
<CoolePascal> kan dat niet allemaal onthouden he
<CoolePascal> nl
<CoolePascal> ik heb wel een computer
<StefandeVries> Notitieschriften bijhouden. :)
<CoolePascal> maar ik ben er verdommme geen !!!
<CoolePascal> Stefan doe ik al heel veel
<CoolePascal> voor me werk
<CoolePascal> voor mezelf
<lord4163> sudo useradd "$user" -p "$password" -d "/var/www/elever/$user" -m -g elever
<CoolePascal> Fabian ik ben even abuis   check eens even het verschil tussen adduser en useradd     das nl niet hetzelfde he
<lord4163> weet ik :)
<lord4163> adduser is zon setup
<CoolePascal> weet je wat ik niet snap
<CoolePascal> de resolutie van mijn computer wordt steeds lager
<CoolePascal> en ik zit nergens aan
<CoolePascal> nu ja
<CoolePascal> ehmm
<lord4163> haha
<CoolePascal> aleen aan de wijn danhe
<lord4163> beetje dronken?
<CoolePascal> tipsy Fabian    ik  kan echt niet tegen alcohol
<StefandeVries> As if..
<lord4163> al wat gevonden?
<lord4163> anders moet ik passwd er overheen gooien?
<CoolePascal> oef ehm ik overzie ehm even
<CoolePascal> moment
<CoolePascal> ehm ik weet het heel even niet Fabian
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> dat komt niet omdat je scriptje te moeilijk is hoor
<CoolePascal> meer de schuld van bachus vrees ik
<CoolePascal> komt zelden voor
<CoolePascal> zeer zelden
<CoolePascal> maar het komt voor
<lord4163> Dan moeten we esculaap er maar bij halen?
<CoolePascal> welnee joh    ik heb gewoon lekker gegeten en daar hoort een drankje bij
<CoolePascal> en tja... ik kan niet zo goed tot 1 tellen
<CoolePascal> daarom drink ik nooit op vrijdagmiddag
<CoolePascal> naar me werk
<lord4163> oke
<lord4163> thee tijd
<CoolePascal> lekker
<CoolePascal> en gezond
<lord4163> CoolePascal: Al weer wat minder dronken?
<smile> good night! :p
<CoolePascal> fabian.... wat denk je nou zelf ???
<CoolePascal> bye geof
<CoolePascal> ruwweg denk ik dat je hed goed doet
<CoolePascal> al
<CoolePascal> begrijp ik niet je makepasswd
<CoolePascal> nooit zo gedaan
<CoolePascal> hoe weet een gebruiker het passwd ?
<lord4163> Die word verteld door de leraar
<CoolePascal> sbnap ik niet
<CoolePascal> nlk
<CoolePascal> regel 14
<CoolePascal> daar verzin je er een
<CoolePascal> maar waar geef je die dan vrij ?
<lord4163> die echo ik : Creert gebruiker.... Gebruikersnaam: Wachtwoord: :)
<lord4163> line 18
<CoolePascal> en jij verwacht dat ik na een halve fles wijn  foutloos Zweeds kan lezen ?
<CoolePascal> dan heb ik nieuws voor je
<CoolePascal> ik kan dat dus niet.
<CoolePascal> enige zweeds dat ik beheers is Bjorn,    zweedse balletjes en al die andere Ikea termen
<lord4163> hahaha
<lord4163> nu even kijken hoe ik ssh kan chrooten?
<lord4163> iemand?
<lord4163> Ik ga er vandoor cya
<LEDfan> Hoi johanvd
<LEDfan> Oei verkeerd. :P
<Jonathanc> ik heb een vraag over NFS...
<Jonathanc> Hoe kan ik 2 dir's delen?
<CoolePascal> simpel   dir/dir = 1
<ertai_NL> *zucht*
<Jonathanc> ik heb nog eens het artikel doorgelezen en nu werkt het
<Jonathanc> bedankt
<ertai_NL> waarom kan ik envice wel opstarten vanuit unity maar niet vanuit de cmd?
<Gertq> goeie avond
<Gertq> iemand aanwezig voor een wlan assist?
<Gertq> niemand?
<Gertq> stilletjes
<gert> hallo?
<trijntje> geduld is een schone zaak, het kan zijn dat je even moet wachten voordat iemand reageert
<trijntje> ik moet er vandoor, sorry
<gert> iemand met kennis van draadloos netwerk onder ubuntu?
<ertai_NL> wel iets
<gert> ik probeer ubuntu uit. heb het eerder op een netbookje geinstallleerd en had altijd problemen om via wifi te verbinden.  nu ook
<ertai_NL> heb je al geprobeerd om restricted drivers te installeren?
<gert> daar gaan we,, hoe?
<ertai_NL> in het systeem-menu (de tandwiel rechtsboven) ga je naar systeem-instellingen
<ertai_NL> en dan selecteer je het icoon Extra stuur-programma's
<ertai_NL> Die gaat dan zoeken en dan komt hij met of er stuur-programma's extra zijn.
<gert> ik zie geen icoontje extra stuur programmas
<ertai_NL> Heb je nederlands-talige Ubuntu geinstalleerd?
<gert> ja, vers gedownload. versie 12.10
<ertai_NL> kan je wel het programma vinden als je zoekt in het menu op stuurprogramma?
<ertai_NL> het heeft dit icoon: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-tn2MD9dw97Q/UELvHsQ4lrI/AAAAAAAAC4s/x1jku3FQrUU/s1600/Screenshot+from+2012-09-02+13:26:48.png
<gert> neen, heb de keuze uit persoonlijk, hardware en systeem
<gert> dat icoontje zie ik niet
<ertai_NL> zou onder hardware moeten staan
<gert> neen, helaas.
<ertai_NL> hmm.. heb je ook geprobeerd te zoeken in het menu? Je kan gewoon stuurprogramma kunnen intypen in het menu en dan moet hij het vinden
<gert> helaas, niets te vinden
<gert> bij verbinding poging komt er een melding authenticatie voor draadloos netwerk vereist.
<gert> ben er zeker van dat ik juiste code heb
<ertai_NL> ah.. je heb dus wel wifi. Maar het inloggen lukt niet.
<ertai_NL> Heb je de goede authenticatie-methode geselecteerd?
<gert> idem als pc ernaast onder windows
<gert> de wifi adapter ziet zelf geen assecpoint
<Gorash> start een command line met ctrl+alt+t en dan: jockey-text --list    kun je zien welke restricted drivers er zijn
<ertai_NL> Gorash: ik probeer mensen nooit te sturen naar de command-line
<Gorash> ohh, zie dat het niet nodig is ^^ :P
<ertai_NL> en de driver is zo te zien goed
<Gorash> Hmm, kan soms handig zijn. Maar inderdaad
<ertai_NL> commandline is lastig en eng voor veel mensen..
<ertai_NL> gert: de router komt niet in de lijst van netwerken die hij vind?
<gert> neen
<Gorash> misconceptie in mijn ogen!
<Gorash> waarschijnlijk een verborgen SSID ?
<gert> nee
<gert> windows ziet ze wel
<Gorash> misschien dat artai een idee heeft, ik heb nooit probs gehad met WLAN
<ertai_NL> Maar in windows is hij ingesteld dus is hij zichtbaar. Dus dat windows hem ziet hoeft dat niet te betekenen
<Gorash> enige wat ik kan bedenken is dat je authentication niet goed is
<ertai_NL> Gorash: maar dan moet hij wel in de lijst staan
<Gorash> yeah
<Gorash> gert, kun je in je router inloggen?
<gert> typw wat me opgedragen wordt en lees jockey-text kan niet gevonden worden in volgende pakketten  *jockey-common
<gert> ja kan daar inloggen
<Gorash> kun je makkelijk zien of hij hidden staat of niet en welke methode
<gert> staat niet hidden
<Gorash> nevermind, gaat te lastig worden zoals <ertai_NL> al aangteeft :P
<Gorash> die melding wil zeggen dat dat pakket niet is geinstalleerd
<ertai_NL> jockey is niet nodig.
<ertai_NL> gert: weet je of mac-filtering aanstaat?
<gert> staat niet aan
<gert> wat is de groote van de setup bestanden van 12.10??
<gert> kan het zijn dat ie niet volledig is?
<gert> net iets meer dan 700 mb
<Gorash> ja zou kunnen, ze proppen het altijd op 1 CD
<gert> daar kon ik het niet op kwijt, heb een dvd gebruikt'
<ertai_NL> Gorash: van de 1 CD is losgelaten per 12.10
<ertai_NL> gert: 700 mb kan gerust
<Gorash> ohh, wist ik niet! werd tijd, CD's zijn zo 1998 ;)
<gert> heb geen foutmelding voorbij zien komen tijdens setup
<ertai_NL> gert: kan je de wifi-netwerken uitklappen? Na 5 (ofzo) netwerken komt er een knop met "meer netwerken..."
<gert> zie er geen,
<gert> kan hem dus ook niet uitklappen
<ertai_NL> hmm. Dan weet ik het niet echt meer. Als de SSID niet uit staat zou hij het moeten vinden
<Gorash> klinkt mij ook vaag in de oren
<Gorash> zie je wel andere netwerken?
<Gorash> heb je niet toevallig een telefoon waarmee je een ap kan opzetten om even snel te testen?
<gert> neen, zie geen netwerken, wel de netwerken die ik handmatig ingegeven heb.
<gert> android?
<Gorash> als je echt niets ziet kan ik me niet voorstellen dat je adapter goed werkt
<Gorash> met android kun je een tijdelijk AP maken, je zou ff kunnen testen of je netbook die wel ziet
<Gorash> als je in console het commando lspci geeft kun je onderaan zien welke adapter je hebt
<gert> oorspronkelijk stond er xp op de netbook, heb er windows 7 op gehad, dat werktte maar was te traag.
<Gorash> en eventueel even op google kijken
<gert> terug naar xp kreeg ik het adaptertje niet geinstalleerd.
<Gorash> lspci geet bij mij bijvoorbeeld: 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<Gorash> heb op deze pc geen wireliss, maar zal wel een broadcom zijn waarschijnlijk (wireless ethernet adapter)
<gert> rtl8187sse wireless rev 22
<Gorash> realtek
<gert> ja
<gert> niet goed?
<Gorash> geen idee, je zou even kunnen proberen te googlen op die kaart
<Gorash> + ubuntu
<Gorash> zie dat er al wat topics staan, aangezien je niets kunt scannen lijkt het me niet dat je driver goed werkt
<gert> ga ik doen, en dan slapen. , dank voor nu en tot een volgende keer
<ertai_NL> gert: heb je al geupdate?
<Gorash> sorry dat we niet meer konden helpen, maar zijn altijd latige problemen :P
<ertai_NL> een kleine google-zoek geeft aan dat een update het zou kunnen fixen
<gert> tijdens de set up
<ertai_NL> kon hij toen internet wel vinden?
<gert> via kabel
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-18
<TimoBruins> heee
<TimoBruins> iemand wakker?
<TimoBruins> of is echt alles en iedereen een BOT
<lord4163> Hai
<lord4163> IK heb een probleem, ik heb vsftpd opgezet maar ik kan niet verbinden?
<lord4163> Connection closed by server
<lord4163> iemand een idee hoe ik dat kan fixen?
<lord4163> Aah ik heb het gevonden mensen!
<lord4163> Er was een lijn geuncomment
<Veldar> Hallo
<Veldar> Is er iemand aanwezig ?
<lord4163> ja?
<lord4163> Hmmm apt-get update werkt niet 100% naar behoren?
<StefandeVries> Wat is het verkeerd aan het doen dan?
<lord4163> Hij blijft hangen op security restricted?
<lord4163> gaat heel traag
<StefandeVries> Problemen met de updateserver vermoed ik.
<lord4163> Nee want gisteren en vorige week had hij het ook thuis werkt het wel gewoon goed.
<StefandeVries> Hoewel dat niet hoeft uit te sluiten wat ik zeg vermindert dat wel de waarschijnlijkheid.
<StefandeVries> Kan je eens de output van apt-get update pasten op paste.ubuntu.com?
<lord4163> yep kan ik doen
<Cugel2> Lijkt me typisch een probleempje met de server.
<StefandeVries> Mij dus ook.
<lord4163> Hmmm even putty downlaoden dan
<lord4163> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1447539/
<lord4163> ik laat hem wel een nachtje doorgaan xD
<lord4163> Ik moet nu gaan cya!
<xatr0z> lord4163: als het blijft probeer eens met een schone sources.list
<xatr0z> dus cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~/backupsources.list en sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list
<xatr0z> en daarna nog eens een sudo apt-get update
<xatr0z> dan zou er schone aangemaakt moeten worden
<xatr0z> maar lijkt me rara als het daar ana ligt
<StefandeVries> and he was gone..
<tloader11> he mensen
<tloader11> vraagje over ubuntu 12.10:
<tloader11> ik wil ubuntu 12.10 installeren VAN usb NAAR usbHDD
<tloader11> ik heb hiervoor 3 partities op de usbHDD gemaakt
<tloader11> 1x NTFS voor de bestanden die er al op stonden (1TB)
<pmjdebruijn> waarom op USB HDD?
 * pmjdebruijn weet niet of GRUB daar zomaar van boot
<tloader11> 1x ext4 met mountpoint /
<tloader11> 1x swap van 3GB
<tloader11> dan nu de vraag:
<tloader11> meestal tijdens het invullen van m'n persoonsgegevens krijg ik zwart scherm
<tloader11> soms pas tijdens het 'copying files' gedeelte
<tloader11> en soms direct
<pmjdebruijn> volledig zwart?
<pmjdebruijn> of zie je nog iets?
<tloader11> yep
<tloader11> nee,
<pmjdebruijn> vreemd
<tloader11> ctrl+alt+f... werkt ook niet
<pmjdebruijn> Ctrl+Alt+F ?
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<pmjdebruijn> F1
<tloader11> soms gaan de fans in noodloop, en andere keer blijven ze gewoon stil
<pmjdebruijn> voor de consoles
<tloader11> werken niet nee
<pmjdebruijn> tloader11: probeer 12.04.1 eens
<pmjdebruijn> mogelijk is het een driver issue
<tloader11> ook al gedaan
<tloader11> werkt ook niet
<tloader11> zelfde issue
<pmjdebruijn> hoeveel geheugen heeft je machine?
<tloader11> moet ik vanaf DVD proberen anders ?
<tloader11> 6GB
<tloader11> en ik gebruik de amd64
<pmjdebruijn> ok, dat moet genoeg zijn :)
<tloader11> ja toch ? ;-)
<pmjdebruijn> misschien is je USB controller niet helemaal jofel
<tloader11> in de zin van ?
<tloader11> usb poort kapot ??
<tloader11> die richting ?
<pmjdebruijn> mogelijk
<tloader11> of ubuntu-driver voor port ?
<pmjdebruijn> of gewon een chip die af en toe raar doet
<tloader11> ik weet zeker dat het slot goed werkt
<pmjdebruijn> of idd de driver
 * pmjdebruijn speculeeryt
<pmjdebruijn> tloader11: bij het kopieren van de bestanden wordt de usb controlle rnamelijk zwaar belast
<tloader11> zal ik anders even hem op dvd branden
<pmjdebruijn> maar even wat anders
<tloader11> zitten we niet met dat gedoe van usb poorten
<pmjdebruijn> ik weet niet of je bij een normale installatie ubuntu goed vanaf een uSB HDD boot
<pmjdebruijn> normaal is USB "speciaal"
<tloader11> nou, hij herkent de usbHDD van WD wel en hij geeft iets van 'firewire bridge' weer
<tloader11> maar het is gewoon een snelle usb 2.0
<tloader11> :s
<pmjdebruijn> tuurlijk
<pmjdebruijn> het feit dat de disk gezien wordt betekend niet dat ie straks ook goed gaat starten
<pmjdebruijn> booten vanaf USB is anders dan vanaf een normale disk
<tloader11> nee,
<tloader11> moet sowiso de menu.lst updaten
<tloader11> en dan grub-update doen
<pmjdebruijn> waar zie je dat van firewire bridge?
<tloader11> als ubuntu opstart, zie je het splash screen, dan zie je een paar sec. zwarte [ok] dingen staan (geen fails overigens)  en daar onderaan staat iets
<tloader11> maar is zo weer weg, dus heb nooit goed kunnen kijken
<tloader11> misschien ligt het eraan dat ik een zo'n Sony memorystick gebruik die direct IN de pc kan ?
<tloader11> gebruik ik vanwege de snelheid
<tloader11> het is een SONY Memor stick pro duo...
<tloader11> (2gb)
<pmjdebruijn> uhr
<pmjdebruijn> geen idee
<pmjdebruijn> ik weet alleen dat het rommel is die memory sticks
<pmjdebruijn> maar of dat nu je concrete probleem is, is weer heel iets anders
<pmjdebruijn> in theory zou je ivm cardreader daar geen verschil in moeten merken
<pmjdebruijn> maar waar zie je die firewire bridge?
<pmjdebruijn> tloader11: ?
<tloader11> zoals ik net al meldde:
<tloader11> [17:32] <tloader11> als ubuntu opstart, zie je het splash screen, dan zie je een paar sec. zwarte [ok] dingen staan (geen fails overigens)  en daar onderaan staat iets
<tloader11> dat iets == iets over firewire
<pmjdebruijn> mja "iets"
<tloader11> zoals ik ookal meldde: het verdwijnt in een flits weer
<pmjdebruijn> fototje maken misschien?
<tloader11> (nadeel van een snelle pc ;-)
 * pmjdebruijn weet niet of het relevant is
<tloader11> laten we er van uitgaan dat het niet zo is dan
<tloader11> dat het gewoon een kernel module is ofzo ? xD
<pmjdebruijn> mogelijk
 * pmjdebruijn weet het niet
<pmjdebruijn> ik weet niet wat je ziet
<tloader11> misschien problemen met m'n videokaart
<tloader11> want dat is niet de aller nieuwste meer
<tloader11> maar wel een redelijk goede overigens
<tloader11> een GT220
<tloader11> nvidea geforce GT220
<pmjdebruijn> mja
 * pmjdebruijn wordt niet blij van nVidia
<pmjdebruijn> ivm met drivers ook
<tloader11> idd
<tloader11> windows gaat nog wel
<pmjdebruijn> ironisch genoeg ben je op Linux het beste uit met Intel graphics
<tloader11> heb zelfs OSx86 aan de praat gekregen met die gt220 !
<tloader11> maar ubuntu : nee.
<pmjdebruijn> hoezo zelfs
<tloader11> moest je allemaal maffe dingen met kext bestanden doen
<pmjdebruijn> nvidia doet waarscijnlijk meer voor Apply dan ze ooit voor Linux gedaan hebben :)
<tloader11> stukjes drivers schrappen, erbij halen compileren...
<tloader11> er is geen driver voor hè
<tloader11> standaard
<pmjdebruijn> maar goed
<tloader11> apple maakt alleen drivers voor dingen die standaard in hun kasten zitten (vrij logisch opzich)
<pmjdebruijn> tloader11: Apple levert ook nVidia kaarten he
<tloader11> maar ze hebben er geen met een gt220 xD
<pmjdebruijn> misschien niet specifiek die
<tloader11> ja, dat is zo ja
<pmjdebruijn> maar het is verschil ongeveer dezelfde driver
<pmjdebruijn> urhm
<pmjdebruijn> "ongeveer" ipv verschil
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow
<tloader11> heb nog een G5 boven met een nvidea 4 ofzo ;p
<pmjdebruijn> maar of dat nu je probleem is
<pmjdebruijn> normaliter als ubuntu goed start, zou dat niet m'n eerste gedachte zijn
<tloader11> kan het iets zijn met de port die het dichste bij de printplaat zit op de videokaart ?
<tloader11> (1x vga 1x dvi en 1x hdmi)
<pmjdebruijn> lijkt me niet
<pmjdebruijn> dat is niet m'n eerste gedachte
<tloader11> nee, maar soms is een 2e gedachte beter xD
<tloader11> grapje
<tloader11> ff flauwe grap
<tloader11> soryr
<tloader11> sorry*
<pmjdebruijn> maar probeer vooral eens een installatie vanaf DVD omdat die Sony memory stick buiten te sluiten
<tloader11> oke
<tloader11> ga ik dat doen
<tloader11> nou nog een vraagje
<pmjdebruijn> je kan tijdens de isntallatie in een Terminal wel een 'dmesg' intypen
<tloader11> ken je proxmox toevallig ?
<pmjdebruijn> om die zien wat de kernel allemaal zegt
<pmjdebruijn> ja
<pmjdebruijn> weinig ervaring mee
<pmjdebruijn> vroeger was dat nogal een zooi
<tloader11> ik ook ;)
<pmjdebruijn> recent niet meer naar gekeken
<tloader11> versie 2.0 is mooi man !
<tloader11> 2.x moet ik eigenlijk zeggen
<pmjdebruijn> heh
<pmjdebruijn> optisch mooi betekend niet dat het intern geen zooi is
<tloader11> anyhow: hoe enable ik de grafische 3d mogelijkheden voor een vm ?
<pmjdebruijn> geen idee
<tloader11> gebruikt nog steeds qemu
<pmjdebruijn> volgens mij kan qemu dat niet
<tloader11> (wat ik overigens wel zooi vind ja xD)
<pmjdebruijn> wat?
<tloader11> qemu
<tloader11> ;)
<pmjdebruijn> huh
<pmjdebruijn> lol
<tloader11> ik heb dus een 12.10 VM
<pmjdebruijn> qemu is jusit erg clean
<tloader11> maar grafisch is die zooo onstabiel
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
<pmjdebruijn> "grafisch"
 * pmjdebruijn volgt tloader11 niet
<tloader11> omdat ubuntu nu alleen dat "fijne" unity gebruikt, en gnome 2 er helemaal uit heeft ge****  , heb ik wat problemen met de grafische weergave
<pmjdebruijn> dat heeft niks met qemu te maken
<tloader11> nou, toch wel: ik zal even verduidelijken:
<pmjdebruijn> maar met ubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> tloader11: GNOME 2 is er niet "uitsloopt", GNOME 2 is deprecated, niemand ondersteunt het meer
<tloader11> als qemu 3D support had gehad (zoals vmware bijv.) dan had ik de i3 3rd gen. kunnen gebruiken als videokaart die op de server zit
<pmjdebruijn> tloader11: snap ik
<pmjdebruijn> maar 3D support is heel ingewikkeld
<pmjdebruijn> en voor stability en security helemaal geen goed idee
<tloader11> dus heeft in die zin met qemu te maken
<tloader11> ja, dat is zo ja
<pmjdebruijn> volgens mij kan kvm/qmeu wel gewoon PCI IDs doorzetten 1:1 als je CPU dat support
<pmjdebruijn> ivm IO-virt
<pmjdebruijn> maar dat ben je een hele GPU kwijt aan de VM
<tloader11> ! OHJA !!
<pmjdebruijn> wat stukke beter is
<tloader11> ;o !
<tloader11> bedankt voor het idee ;-)
<pmjdebruijn> heb ik nooit geprobeerd overigens
<tloader11> denk dat ik iets heb
<tloader11> in die VM lijkt zo'n beetje het zelfde aan de hand te zijn
<tloader11> krijg daar deze string:
<tloader11> (ff link maken naar foto
<tloader11> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/screenshot066af.jpg/
<tloader11> enig idee hoe dat te fixen is ?
<pmjdebruijn> ik gok dat dat komt door het gebrek aan 3D acceleratie
<pmjdebruijn> wat je kan proberen
<pmjdebruijn> mits je me vertrouwt
<pmjdebruijn> http://files.pcode.nl/isos/
<pmjdebruijn> dat is een ISO met updates er al in
<pmjdebruijn> http://files.pcode.nl/isos/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64-remastered-20121127.txt
<pmjdebruijn> oh wacht
<tloader11> ja, ik vertrouw je wel
<pmjdebruijn> ff resfresh
<pmjdebruijn> stond nog een oude
<tloader11> ik heb nu die van 09-12-12
<tloader11> komt er nu een nieuwere ?
<pmjdebruijn> 12/11/27
<pmjdebruijn> oh shit
<pmjdebruijn> http://files.pcode.nl/isos/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64-remastered-20121209.iso
<pmjdebruijn> die
<tloader11> die was ik al aan het downloaden !
<tloader11> nu ge annuleerd -.-
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<pmjdebruijn> sorry
<tloader11> en nu weer gestart
<tloader11> duurt nog 10 minuten
<tloader11> 9
<tloader11> ;-)
<pmjdebruijn> ik weet overigens niet zeker of dat helpt
<pmjdebruijn> maar in die ISO zitten 2 maanden aan updates standaard erin
<pmjdebruijn> dus als je een bugje raakt, is dat mogelijk opgelost
<tloader11> zou mooi zijn
<pmjdebruijn> check vooral ook even de txt file die erbij staat
<pmjdebruijn> want in die ISO zitten nog wat andere wijzigingen
<tloader11> en nog niets, zou je me op skype kunnen toevoegen, voor latere hulp ?
<pmjdebruijn> nee
<pmjdebruijn> ik ben niet je personale support droid
<tloader11> jammer ;)
<tloader11> hahahaha
<tloader11> okii
<tloader11> jammer
<tloader11> ;)
<pmjdebruijn> persoonlijke*
<tloader11> maar die imgshack die ik stuurde
<tloader11> kan je daar iets aan zien >
<tloader11> *?
<pmjdebruijn> niet echt
<tloader11> :(
<tloader11> laatste ubuntu kernel geupdate
<tloader11> sorry, van net. je bent idd niet een personal help desk ;)
<tloader11> wel erg bedankt voor je hulp tot nu toe
<pmjdebruijn> np
<tloader11> ga hem nu branden @dvd
<lord4163> Hoi
<tloader11> hoi
<lord4163> Weet iemand waarom dit commando nogsteeds om een wachtwoord vraagt in mijn bash script? echo -e "$password\n$password" | (passwd $user)
<tloader11> zal wel ingebouwde beveiliging zijn van ubuntu
<tloader11> zodat je niet zonder iemands password te kennen er achter kan komen ?
<pmjdebruijn> lord4163: chpasswd moet je heben
<pmjdebruijn> lord4163: dat is zo ivm security
<pmjdebruijn> is verder niet ubuntu specifiek
<pmjdebruijn> heeft te doen met secure tty access IIRC
<lord4163> hmmm oke
<lord4163> is dat het zelfde?
<pmjdebruijn> wat?
<pmjdebruijn> chpasswd
<pmjdebruijn> nee
<pmjdebruijn> man chapsswd
<pmjdebruijn> man chpasswd bedoel ik
<pmjdebruijn> echo "user:pass" | chpasswd als ik het me goed herinner
<lord4163> en dat doet precies het zelfde als passwd?
<pmjdebruijn> lees vooral de manual page
<lord4163> hmmm okay
<lord4163> volgens mij moet ik twee van zulke ||
<pmjdebruijn> nee
<pmjdebruijn> hoe kom je daar bij
<lord4163> oke grapje
<pmjdebruijn> ?
<lord4163> Ik snap iets niet, ik heb een htaccess gemaakt maar in een andere map moet ik met de zelfde htaccess inloggen 0.o
<lord4163> Enig idee iemand?
<xatr0z> lord4163: geef apache restart
<viezerd> waarom apache ?
<xatr0z> of reload
<xatr0z> of wat je ook gebruikt
<lord4163> heb ik al geprobeerd :(
<xatr0z> gebruik je apache2? of iets anders?
<lord4163> apache2
<xatr0z> zoja kijk of er echt geen .htaccess nog ergens staat of in je config
<lord4163> Aah ik heb het al gevonden ik de verkeerde AuthUserFile :D
<xatr0z> als het goed is zouden alle mappen onder de map waar de .htaccess staan standaard beveiligd moeten zijn
<xatr0z> ah
<xatr0z> voor volg x doe even 2 venstertjes open met tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log en access.log
<xatr0z> en dan paar x op verschillende manieren proberen
<xatr0z> dan kom ik er vaak wel uit
<xatr0z> maar pff apache kan vervelend zijn
<lord4163> ach, was dom foutje van mij :D
<testcees> johanvd: via de Live chat op de website kan je alleen nog naar dit kanaal. Prima :)
<johanvd> alleen de teksten moeten nog aangepast worden :)
<testcees> ja, dat lees ik nu ook ;)
<testcees> dat is voor het webteam?
<johanvd> ik zal er een iets mooiere tekst van maken, daarna is het idd voor het webteam
<tloader11> ben ik weer...
<tloader11> heb ubuntu vanaf dvd geprobeerd, vanaf usb heb ik 12.04,12.10 & 11.10 geprobeerd, maar geen succez...
<testcees> wat was geen succez? Starte ubuntu wel op of helemaal niet?
<tloader11> krijg telkens een zwart scherm tijdens installatie en kan dan niets meer... :(
<testcees> ah, dat is duidelijk minder leuk
<tloader11> ja, zeg dat wel ja
<testcees> op een bepaald punt tijdens de installatie?
<tloader11> kom hier eigenlijk voor hulp vragen..   nee, punt verschilt, maar is wel altijd na paarse laadscherm, dus heb de desktop al wel gezien dan
<tloader11> ik gebruik een i7 860 & een gt220 videokaart btw.
<lord4163> dus hij start de desktop en daarna zwart beeld?
<tloader11> ja, soms na het definieren van de partities, soms al eerder. het probleem komt niet naar voren door ee specifieke button ofzo.
<tloader11> ee is een
<tloader11> zit via mobiel, vandaar...
<lord4163> Maar kun je een live sessie starten?
<lord4163> En het is een zwartscherm met niks er op?
<lord4163> ik zou het zo snel niet weten, zoek eventjes op google, misschien is het de videokaart die het probleem veroorzaakt?
<StefandeVries> FOAD! :D
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-19
<Veldar> Hallo
<Veldar> Kan iemand me helpen met een probleempje
<jpjacobs> iemand zal wel antwoorden als je je vraag stelt (als er iemand het antwoord weet natuurlijk)
<Veldar> Ok
<Veldar> Ik heb dus een probleem met no-ip
<Veldar> Ik heb het correct geinstalleerd
<Veldar> om mijn ubuntu server
<Veldar> + ik heb correct ge port forward
<Veldar> (sorry voor de spaties)
<Veldar> Iemand enig idee wat ik over het hoofd heb gezien ?
<khildin> ik neem aan dat no-ip van ddclient gebruik maakt? draait de service?
<Veldar> Ja de service draait
<Veldar> Ik zal een linkje plaatsen met wat ik heb gedaan
<khildin> doe anders eens een sudo /etc/init.d/ddclient restart
<Veldar> http://support.no-ip.com/customer/portal/articles/363278-installing-the-linux-dynamic-update-client
<khildin> en hoe ziet ddclient.conf eruit?
<khildin> ff op paste.ubuntu.com zetten... en dan de link hier geven... niet het hele bestand
<Veldar> Even geduld ik ben even afk
<khildin> en wat zegt /var/log/ddclient? (of hoe het logbestand voor ddclient ook mag heten... ;) )
<Veldar> zelf met sudo kan ik de no-ip2.conf niet openen
<Veldar> Misschien even voor de duidelijkheid
<Veldar> In de configuratie op no-ip.com
<Veldar> vul ik mijn extern ip in
<Veldar> in mijn router
<Veldar> port forward ik
<Veldar> de poorten 80 en 443
<Veldar> enkel voor mijn intern ip van mijn server
<Veldar> waar ligt dan het probleem
<Veldar> ik zou bijna durven denken dat het aan mijn internetinstellingen ligt van mijn ubuntu server zelf
<Veldar> Ik denk dat ik het gevonden heb
<Veldar> khildin toch bedankt voor de hulp :
<Veldar> * :p
<ed__> weet iemand hoe ik MKV bestankan afspelen op me humax5200cden
<ed__> ik heb HD bestand mkv maaar mijn humax herkent hem niet en kan alleen divx afspelen
<lg188> Okay het is opgelost. Anyway. Ik heb dus een crashdump gemaakt als ik mij niet vergis. Waar is die dan te vinden?
<tloader11> hallo daar allemaal
<tloader11> ik heb een probleempje met ubuntu 12.10
<CoolePascal> yo
<CoolePascal> oeps
<tloader11> de interface is totaal weg...
<CoolePascal> als je problemen hebt schrijf dan naar ome Joop
<tloader11> zie alleen m'n muis
<CoolePascal> hmmm
<CoolePascal> al eens opnieuw opgestart ?
<tloader11> en achtergrond ook btw.
<tloader11> maar al het unity stuff is weg
<tloader11> nadat ik m'n nvidia drivers geinstalleerd heb
<CoolePascal> aha
<CoolePascal> dat maakt uit
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> helaas
<CoolePascal> kan ik daar niets over zeggen
<CoolePascal> dat soort problemen kan ik aleen maar oplossen als ik fysieke toegang heb
<tloader11> ik heb een geforce GT220 erin zitten
<CoolePascal> dan puzel ik het uit
<tloader11> heb geen probleem mee om je toegang te geven hoor
<tloader11> zou alleen niet weten hoe xD
<CoolePascal> ahh nou
<tloader11> heb gnome-session-fallback geinstalleerd
<CoolePascal> ssh zou mooi zijn maar ik ga dat niet doen.... 1) heb zo een afspraak... 2) moet dat ding dan steeds testen en weert niet og het me zo lukt
<tloader11> werkt !
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> aha
<tloader11> :)
<CoolePascal> das de vorige driver dan
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> had je al reboot gedaan ?
<tloader11> gwn dat onwijs vervelende unity hadden ze nooit moeten nemen !
<tloader11> ja
<tloader11> al 2/3 keer
<trijntje> tloader11: kan je wel je bureaublad zien?
<CoolePascal> ja unity iet mijn ding
<CoolePascal> maar
<tloader11> inmiddels wel
<CoolePascal> ik draai nog oude zooi
<CoolePascal> geen last vsan dus
<CoolePascal> en
<CoolePascal> volgende installs zullen debbie zijn
<trijntje> of met alt+f2 commando's uitvoeren? Je zou dan kunnen proberen unity opnieuw te starten
<trijntje> unity --replace
<tloader11> jezus
<tloader11> nu maakt m'n pc geluid alsof hij een hart stilstand krijgt
<tloader11> en nu is i weer stil
<tloader11> en het scherm is zwart geworden :/
<tloader11> ik weet het nu echt niet meer hoor jongens
<tloader11> het lijkt wel of hij m'n graphics card niet ziet
<tloader11> maar als ik een GT 220 heb
<tloader11> moet ik dan drivers voor de 2 serie installeren ?
<tloader11> of voor 6 serie + ??
<tloader11> ik zal wel de 2 serie nodig gehad hebben !
<tloader11> ff die proberen ;)
<CoolePascal> ik kan je niet helpen vrees ik... ik ben een console ridder.. gui geen verstand van
<lg188> Is het nromaal dat ik met een ssh pub-key auth meer dan een minuut moet wachten?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<lg188> wat kan de oorzaak zijn?
<JeBe> Hoi, ik wil Linux(Ubuntu)Live vanaf USB-key opstarten in Virtualbox. (Virtualize_This_Key.exe) . Ik krijg dan de foutmelding "This kernel requires the following features not present on the cpu. Ik heb PAE echter aangezet ; deze computer/eigenschappen/algemeen -> toont bij computer de tekst "extensie physiek adres". Weet iemand wat hier fout gaat/ hoe ik linux aan de praat krijg ?
<lg188> Welke extensie heeft een kernel dump? .dmp?
<tloader11> is het systeem dat je gebruikt momenteel gebruikt toevallig een 32bit en je dump een 64 ?
<lg188> ik heb niks verandert aan x86 of x64 instellingen
<lg188> ik heb eeb 32bit server
<lg188> heb een*
<trijntje> JeBe: waarom niet vanaf .iso starten?
<trijntje> tloader11: mss kan je beter die driver verwijderen?
<trijntje> tenzij je veel gamet ofzo
<tloader11> nou, om te beginnen werkt die nouveau driver me echt op m'n zenuwen samen met dat achtelijke unity
<tloader11> en ik ben van plan ook games te gaan spelen ja
<tloader11> dus lijkt me wel het beste als ik inderdaad de nvidia drivers installeer
<trijntje> kan je even checken of unity geinstalleerd is? ik heb wel eens gehad dat die per ongeluk verwijderd werd bij n driver
<JeBe> leek me makkelijker.
<viezerd> lg188: oorzaak kan zijn dat er een probleem is met resolving
<lg188> viezerd: hostnames? Best mogelij
<viezerd> lg188: idd
<lg188> Anyway ik krijg geen enkele crash dump in /var/crash
<lg188> wat beteken panic=5 in /proc/cmdline?
<viezerd> crashdump ?
<lg188> ja
<lg188> een dump van meen memory
<viezerd> oh, d8 dat je probleem had met ssh :p
<lg188> ook maar dat was even terzijde
<smile> byeee :)
<trijntje> JeBe: je kan gewoon een .iso bestand opgeven om vanaf te booten, dat is veel makkelijker dan gepiel met een usb stick
<tloader11> jongens, er moet toch iemand zijn die mij kan helpen met dat probleem ?
<tloader11> ik word er echt helemaal gek van.
<tloader11> voor de net nieuw komers: ik heb ubuntu 12.10 geinstalleerd op een usb HDD, dit werkt vlekkeloos. Enige probleem is dat mijn computer soms zwart scherm geeft na een paar minuten. Dit kan nog wel eens verschillen
<tloader11> in tijdsduur voordat hij ook echt daadwerkelijk het begeeft
<CasW> Hoe oud is je videokaart? Misschien is die aan vervanging toe.
<tloader11> het is een Geforce GT220
<tloader11> valt nog mee
<tloader11> ubuntu 10.10 werkt het prima
<trijntje> tloader11: blijft bijv muziek ofzo wel doorspelen?
<tloader11> nog niet geprobeerd eigenlijk
<tloader11> maar kan ook geen ctrl+alt+f1/2/3/4 meer doen enzo
<trijntje> dan weten we of de hele pc er mee stop of alleen het scherm
<trijntje> tloader11: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<trijntje> dat is de laatste noodgreep die je kan proberen om het syteem netjes opnieuw op te laten starten, die werkt bijna altijd nog
<trijntje> alt + printscreen + http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#Uses
<trijntje> de vetgedrukte letters
<tloader11> oke
<tloader11> ik probeer dan wel eea
<tloader11> btw.
<tloader11> m'n schermresolutie is zo maf
<tloader11> mini letters maar mega resolutie ?!
<tloader11> waar kan ik het aantal px manueel aanpassen ?
<tloader11> zet ik hem ff op 1024x1080
<tloader11> hoe doe je dat ?
<trijntje> tloader11: 'schermen'
<tloader11> -.-
<tloader11> als het zo simpel was had ik dat wel gedaan
<tloader11> staat alleen 800x480 tussen
<tloader11> btw.
<tloader11> hij staat nu in noodloop
<tloader11_> oke !! ik heb niews
<tloader11_> ik heb het rijtje afgelopen
<tloader11_> en bij reboot deed hij pas iets
<tloader11_> krijg nu telkens in een loop 1 lange piep te horen en daar direct achter aan 2 korte piepjes
<trijntje> hmm, klinkt als kernel panic
<tloader11_> even de powerknop indrukken het het systeem ging pas echt down. geen 5 sec. hardkill. Was echt even aanraken
<tloader11_> kernel panic is niet iets waar ik iets aan kan doen, toch ?
<trijntje> nee, dat is echt een driver probleem
<tloader11_> :(
<trijntje> sowieso een bug indienen
<tloader11_> oke, en hoe? als ik het desbetreffende systeem niet kan gebruiken....
<tloader11_> ;)
<tloader11_> maar zou je kunnen helpen hem aan de praat te krijgen
<tloader11_> wil echt graag ubuntu hier in vrede kunnen draaien...
<trijntje> weet je nog hoe die driver heet? fglrx?
<tloader11_> de linux driver die ik gebruikte ?
<tloader11_> voor m'n Nvidia kaart
<tloader11_> dat was de nivida-current & nvidia-settings
<tloader11_> die 2
<tloader11_> die stonden geinstalleerd
<tloader11_> wat dacht je van een memory error ?
<tloader11_> ASUS P5K motherboard AMI BIOS "1 long beep - 2 short beeps" indicates memory failure;
<tloader11_> het is een packard bell kast
<tloader11_> asus of acer moederboard zit erin
<tloader11_> een van bijde
<tloader11_> nomode proberen anders ofzo ?
<tloader11_> zo zoiets ?
<tloader11_> er hangt momenteel een LED scherm van 21,5" aan
<tloader11_> via DVI op videokaart naar vga monitor
<trijntje> memory error, dan zou je memtest kunnen draaien
<tloader11_> zou hem eventueel ook via HDMI kunnen aansluiten
<tloader11_> doe ik dat toch even intussen
<tloader11_> is denk ik zinloos
<tloader11_> want windows draait perfect
<tloader11_> en mac os x ook
<tloader11_> :o ! er zit samsung ram geheugen in :)
<tloader11_> als je nog meer info nodig hebt: het is een ixtreme serie
<tloader11_> van packard bell
<trijntje> ik ben niet zo goed in hardware, helaas
<trijntje> ik moet gaan, het enige wat is zo snel weet is nvidia-current verwijderen, en verder gaan met de standaard drivers of nvida-current-updates
<ichat> tloader11_:     ik heb nog niet helemaal terug gelezen...  maar   systeem piepjes komen niet van een kernel panic...
<ichat> systeem piepjes op een pc of laptop komen normaal alleen voor als het systeem niet in staat is  je de foutmelding op het beeld te tonen... bijv   prosessor fouten,   of kapotte video kaarten danwel geheuge problemen...
<ichat> als er iets is met het  besturings systeem dan zal  dit in eerste instantie leiden tot een fout bericht...   door de bios  (firmware van het systeem)   of als het  bestuingssysteem zelf  kan starten (of deels kan starten...     zal die voor een melding zorgen... of  proberen te rebooten  als het fout gaat... (zie google   opertaing system   endless reboot)...
<tloader11_> ichat: wel raar dan dat windows 7/8 & mac os x probleemloos werken
<tloader11_> ik kom morgen terug
<tloader11_> tot dan
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-20
<Veldar> Hallo
<Veldar> Is hier iemand met ervaring met webmin
<am018> hallo ik ben Alfons maes nieuwe gebruiker van ubuntu 12.10 desktop, en ben opzoek naar een programma om een website te bouwen
<Timo> Om een website te bouwen?
<Timo> als in een HTML editor?
<am018> ja, zoals vroeger frontpage
<Timo> Oké
<Timo> Waar je eens naar zou kunnen kijken is Maquetta. Dat is een online omgeving waarmee je best netjes websites kunt bouwen
<Timo> even kijken hoor
<Timo> http://maqetta.org/
<Timo> kijk er eens naar zou ik zo zeggen :)
<am018> ok dank je wel
<edd> hoe kan im mov bestanden afspelen om me humax 5100c
<Veldar> Goeieavond
<Veldar> Is hier iemand met ervaring van Webmin
<Veldar> ?
<trijntje> Veldar: stel gewoon je vraag, als mensen het weten zullen ze antwoorden
 * trijntje moet helaas gaan (en ik weet niks vna webmin)
<JasperCoenraats> weet iemand wat vlc.1.1.11-win32.exe is? en vlc.1.1.9-win32.exe?
<trijntje> JasperCoenraats: lijkt me vlc voor windows ;)
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: zoiets dacht ik
<JasperCoenraats> ik zie een hoop files die ik niet durf weg te halen
<JasperCoenraats> maar deze lijken me wel verwijderbaar
<JasperCoenraats> desktop.ini laat ik maar staan
<JasperCoenraats> trijntje: weet jij wat van data files.rss; hpfr3500.log; KINSTON - snelkoppeling.lnk
<JasperCoenraats> die laatste (KINSTON) is de naam van een USB-sticl
<JasperCoenraats> kun je de genoemde alleen verwijderen?
<roxlu> hoi
<roxlu> ik wil synergy 1.4 installeren en zie dat 'ie wel bestaat: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/getdeb_apps/quantal/apps/getdeb/synergy  ik vraag me alleen af hoe ik deze installeer?
<trijntje> hey roxlu
<trijntje> JasperCoenraats: vanaf windows bedoel, daar heb ik weinig ervaring mee
<trijntje> roxlu: waarom heb je per se die versie nodig?
<roxlu> omdat ik een server heb die 1.4 is
<trijntje> ja zou kunnen proberen om een ppa te installeren,  of zelf de software compileren
<trijntje> ppa is wel lastig, je moet er dan op vertrouwen dat er geen rare dingen in de ppa zitten
<trijntje> roxlu: http://synergy-foss.org/nl/download/?list
<trijntje> dit lijkt met het makkelijkste, weet je of je 32 of 64 bit ubuntu hebt?
<roxlu> 64
<roxlu> thanks trijntje !
<trijntje> graag gedaan
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-21
<Veldar> Weet iemand een goede manier om de veiligheid van mijn ubuntu server te teste ?
<Veldar> *testen
<viezerd> hmm weer geen antwoord binnen de deadline
<Leo_> goede middag
<Leo_> Ik heb een vraagje
<Leo_> Als ik ubuntu 12.04 opstart, krijg ik de volgende melding
<Leo_> Try (hd0,0): NTFS5:
<Leo_> Ik heb win7 win xp en ubuntu op mijn harde schijf
<Leo_> hij start wel op nadat ik ubuntu heb aangeklikt
<Leo_> maar eerst hou ik heel lang een paars scherm
<Leo_> wat kan ik hieraan doen?
<Leo_> <Leo_> goede middag [13:44] <Leo_> Ik heb een vraagje [13:44] <Leo_> Als ik ubuntu 12.04 opstart, krijg ik de volgende melding [13:45] <Leo_> Try (hd0,0): NTFS5: [13:45] <Leo_> Ik heb win7 win xp en ubuntu op mijn harde schijf [13:45] <Leo_> hij start wel op nadat ik ubuntu heb aangeklikt [13:46] <Leo_> maar eerst hou ik heel lang een paars scherm [13:46] <Leo_> wat kan ik hieraan doen?
<tloader11> hallo allemaa
<tloader11> allemaal*
<tloader11> he, ik heb nogsteeds problemen met m'n GT220
<tloader11> laat ik het anders vragen dan maar...
<tloader11> hoe kan ik die vervloekte nouveau kernel uit krijgen, zonder dat alles zwart word (en nee, ik ben niet zo achtelijk dat ik nog in ctrl lt f7 zit...)
<tloader11> iemand thuis ??
<lord4163> Hallo iedereen :)
<lord4163> Rsync maakt een backup met 30MB/s klopt dat wel o.0
<viezerd> klopt het of rsync een backup maakt ?
<lord4163> nee 30MB/s :O
<viezerd> en, wat zou er niet aan moeten kloppen ?
<lord4163> Dat het zo snel is :P
<xatr0z> cat5 kabel prolly? klopt wel, deze zou 1000mbit/s aan moeten kunnen
<xatr0z> 30 MB/s is 240mbit/s
<lord4163> nee usb 2.0 :D
<cubik> hallo
<xatr0z> ah dat is idd precies de max snelheid van 2.0
<xatr0z> volgens mij
<cubik> weet iemand hoe ik van ubunut 12.04 naar 12.10 kan upgraden ?,
<xatr0z> dus dan doet rsync max gebruik van USB
<xatr0z> cubik: druk alt+F2, type update-manager -d
<cubik> Oeps.... zo simpel dus
<xatr0z> nja soms moet je dan nog even op instellingen drukken
<xatr0z> en dan de onderste optie 'voor elke versie'
<Bard> hello all
<Bard> of hallo
<Bard> kan iemand me helpen?
<Bard> ik heb een probleempje met het programma cheese. Wanneer ik die start vanuit het menu, dan stopt mijn wifi en zie ik geen video van mijn webcam op cheese
<Bard> maar start ik die vanuit de terminal, dan werkt alles zoals het hoort
<Bard> iemand een idee hoe dat komt en hoe ik dat kan verhelpen?
<tloader11> is er momenteel iemand ?
<tloader11> heb een redelijk lastige vraag
<tloader11> maar zou super zijn als die hier nou eindelijk afgerond kan worden ;)
<tloader11> Ik heb een pc staan met een i7 860, 6GB ram en een GT220 videokaart
<tloader11> weet niet of een van die componenten vaak problemen op levert ?
<tloader11> anyway: Die gt220 levert bij mij in ieder geval problemen op
<tloader11> ik kan m'n scherm via remote desktop nog gewoon overnemen, maar op de computer zelf valt het scherm zwart
<tloader11> de muis en het toetsenboard werken nog WEL van de desbetreffende computer hemzelve
<tloader11> Het enige wat mij op viel / wat ik kon concluderen: Hij zegt dat hij de 216 driver gebruikt en dan staat er tussen haakjes achter [gt 220]
<tloader11> bij system settings -> info -> graphics
<tloader11> ik draai ubuntu 12.10
<tloader11> mensen ?
<tloader11> nog iets: in Xorg.1.log zie ik het volgende: vesa bios detected
<tloader11> loading vesa     gebeuren
<tloader11> daarna staat er : Screens found, but none of them have a valid configuration
<tloader11> spelfouten kunnen erin zitten vanwege het overtypen
<tloader11> IS ER DAN HELEMAAL NIEMAND ?!?!
<Bard> avond allemaal
<nino_> Hoe installeer ik dit: https://launchpad.net/livewallpaper
<viezerd> https://launchpad.net/+help-soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<nino_> Bedankt
<JanC> tloader11: kan je de hele Xorg log ergens on-line zetten (vb. in een pastebin plakken)?
<JanC> eh
<JanC> ook dankjewel?  :p
<StefandeVries> Na twee uur zou ik ook m'n geduld wel verloren hebben.
<StefandeVries> Als in:  nou ja, misschien morgen.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-22
<Patero-ng> hola tontos
<Patero-ng> la naranja mecanica
<Patero-ng> esta loco
<Patero-ng> enfermo sexuales mucha marihuana
<Patero-ng> amsterdand full of crackpots
<Cugel> Vraag: ik wil een nieuwe muis, draadloos en liefst met zijknoppen (heb nu een Logitech Cordless Click). Eentje die jullie me kunnen aanbevelen? (deze werkt niet bepaald nauwkeurig na 5 jaar trouwe dienst)
<tloader11> hallo allemaal
<tloader11> ik heb probleem omzeild:
<tloader11> zit nu een GT 7950 in
<tloader11> die werkt prima
<tloader11> jammer dat jullie niet in staat waren me te helpen
<tloader11> maarja
<tloader11> het is en blijft een opensource community
<tloader11> en dat blijft geweldig
<tloader11> ;-)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-12-23
<ams_> is er een wireles driver voor acer aspire
<ams_> na instal ziet hij de wirelis niet
<ams_> alleen wel de lan
<trijntje> ams_: wat heb je al geprobeerd?
<trijntje> meestal is het voldoende om via lan te verbinden, en dan updates uit te voeren
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-16
<Jan__> Goede morgen,
<Jan__> Ik wil mijn boekhoudprogramma onde UBUNTU laten draaien maar het lukt me niet, ik heb Wine geinstalleerd. Als ik het programma start hoor ik wel de harde schijf ratelen maar zie geen programma verschijnen. De installatie van het boekhoudprogramma is volgens mij wel goed verlopen, ik heb op het bureaublad het logo van het programma.
<Jan__> Het boekhoudprogramma is Snelstart, wil graag onder UBUNTU draaien omdat er met Windows altijd wel wat is.
<Jan__> Alvast bedankt
<Jan__> Even een aanvulling, het programma draait onder windows sql, kan dit ook in Ubuntu
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Gorash_> Ik draai ergens een HDCP server waar per dag honderden connecties plaats vinden, de meeste klanten blijven 3 a 4 uur. Nu heb ik: default-lease-time 600;
<Gorash_> Ik 10 minuten niet wat kort in zo'n geval? Ik merk dat bij hele drukke periodes het ophalen van een ip-adres moeizaam gaat, dus zit te twijfelen wat de beste settings zijn.
<Gorash_> *DHCP server moet het zijn natuurlijk ;)
<jpjacobs> ik zou zeggen dat je beter je default lease zo lang maakt als je ze verwacht te houden
<jpjacobs> Ik denk niet dat je znel zoveel volk bijeen hebt dat je IP subnet vol zit
<jpjacobs> als je netmask de 2 laatste bytes beslaat heb je al 2^16 mogelijke IP's
<Gorash_> ok! Dan ga ik dat even aanpassen
<Kene> hallo allemaal
<Kene> ik heb een probleem na ubdaten van ubuntu server van 13.04 naar 13.10
<Kene> ik kan me mappen niet meer delen
<Kene> en ook de server extern benaderen
<Kene> iemand die mij kan helpen?
<Kene> het is al opgelost
<Kene> dank je wel allemaal
<Priyantha> lol
<evesion> Hallo Allemaal
<lordievader> Hey evesion
<evesion> heb hulp nodig. krijg na een verse installatie van 13.10 een boot error: usb 6-1: string descriptor 0 read error: -22
<lordievader> evesion: Waar krijg je deze error te zien?
<evesion> op deze bus zit:
<evesion> Bus 006 Device 003: ID 0cf3:3004 Atheros Communications, Inc.  Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<evesion> tijdens het opstarten
<evesion> pc blijft 10 seconden hangen op deze error
<evesion> nieuwe installatie gedaan maar dat helpt niet
<lordievader> evesion: Is er een driver nodig voor je wifi(?) kaart?
<evesion> hij werkt zonder driver perfect
<lordievader> Als verder alles werkt zou ik mij er niet heel erg druk om maken.
<evesion> hmm vind die 10 sec best vervelend. heb een ssd  en normaal start mijn pc binnen 15 sec op
<evesion> nu dus een stuk langer :P
<evesion_> probleem gevonden nss-myhostname package installeren verhelpt het probleem :)
<lordievader> evesion: Oke, goed om te horen.
<ezman> Dag, wil als nieuweling een vraag stellen
<Guest1224> ezman: stel gewoon je vraag, en wacht dan tot iemand langskomt die kan antwoorden (soms kan dat wel even duren...)
<ezman> Vorige week heb ik Ubuntu uit nieuwsgierigheid geinstallerd op een 6 jaar oude laptop. Ik ben verbaasd dat het zo soepel loopt en wil dit als opvolger van XP gaan gebruiken. Er is alleen geen driver voor mijn SCANNER  ....  een canoscan 9950F
<OerHeks> ai, bekende canon scanner, die geen goede ondersteuning heeft > http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/Consumer_Products/products/scanners/CanoScan_series/CanoScan_9950F.aspx
<ezman> Dag Friti, ja die site heb ik gister gezien. Is zo'n driver zelf om te bouwen in linux (ik zag wat documentatie op google over het scripten - of hoe je dat noemt) ?
<friti> ezman: Ik zei niks
<OerHeks> Ik ben bang, dat velen het al geprobeert hebben.
<ezman> Sorry friti -
<OerHeks> Canon, sommige Lexmark printers/scanners willen gewoon niet werken. er zijn niet veel merken die slecht werken met opensource.
<ezman> Oerheks: ik ben ook bang dat het niks wordt met de scanner
<Guest1224> op zich is een driver schrijven zeker mogelijk (zeker als je een enigszins ervaren programmeur bent en de tijd hebt), maar dan moet Canon wel de nodige info vrijgeven, óf je moet de Windows-driver "reverse engineeren"
<OerHeks> Jups
<OerHeks> dit laatste is ongetwijfelt al geprobeert.
<Guest1224> wel, afhankelijk van of of iemand met die hardware daar zin in & tijd voor had
<ezman> Is het dan mogelijk om een de scanner in wine te gebruiken ?
<OerHeks> Nee, vziw niet
<Guest1224> geen idee of WINE scanner drivers ondersteunt?
<ezman> skip de scanner - wat voor een omgeving is wine dan
<Guest1224> WINE implementeert de Win32 API bovenop de linux kernel ipv bovenop de NT kernel zoals in Windows
<Guest1224> Win32, DirectX, e.a. APIs
<ezman> ? nu van ik stil ...
<ezman> dus wine is geen sandbox
<Guest1224> het is wel nog niet 100% volledig/correct, dus niet alle Windows-programma's werken  :)
<OerHeks> wine vertaald wel een windows programma, maar specifieke hardware moet wel onder linux werken, wil het aangesproken kunnen worden.
<OerHeks> ipod idem
<ezman> ik herhaal: wine is geen sandbox ?
<OerHeks> nope
<ezman> jammer
<Guest1224> OerHeks: hangt er van af of specifieke Windows hardware drivers in de kernel of in userspace werken (in het laatste geval kan het eventueel wel werken onder WINE vziw)
<OerHeks> canon heeft iets apparts gedaan met de usb interface, waarschijnlijk om licentiegelden te besparen
<Guest1224> ugh
<OerHeks> hey jos
<ezman> 1224 : wat is userspace voor speciaal iets dan ?
<Digiplace> hoi
<Guest1224> ezman: userspace is juist helemaal niet speciaal
<Guest1224> userspace = zoals een gewoon programma
<ezman> 1224: lach maar, ik kom net kijken
<Guest1224> ik lach niet met je, hoor
<ezman> dank ik wel . ik nog wel eens terug groeten
<OerHeks> :-)
<Guest1224> het komt op neer dat voor bepaalde hardware de kernel een algemene interface beschikbaar stelt waardoor ook gewone programma's de hardware kunnen aansturen
<ezman> Ja, dat is een verhelderend antwoord.
<ezman> Specifiek voor zo'n scanner. als je de scanner driver in wine zou plaatsen dan nog moet linux wel weten wat de signalen die de scanner betekenen. Ik snap het probleem nu
<Guest1224> daar komt het deels op neer ja
<OerHeks> zelfs virtualbox zou dit niet aankunnen.
<Guest1224> OerHeks: wel mits USB-doorlussen
<Guest1224> maar goed  :)
<ezman> heks & 1224: hartelijk dank, ik ga slapen
<OerHeks> wel? .. dan is dat het proberen waard, virtualbox en dan xp ofzo installeren
<Guest1224> echt handig is het niet uiteraard
<Guest1224> beetje zoals ethernet uitschakelen om te kunnen booten  :p
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-17
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Gert> Goedendag, kan iemand mij helpen? Ik zou graag mijn instellingen van vorige week terugzetten: Na de installatie van een aantal lettertypen ging mijn systeem verder achteruit, en met Google kom ik er niet uit. Inmiddels is mijn beeld uitgerekt, kom ik niet meer in mijn netwerkschijf en zijn er wat programma's die niet meer werken. Is er een herstelpunt waar ik eventueel naar teug kan gaan en zo ja, hoe doe ik dat?
<Gert> Weet iemand mij uit mijn ten einde raad modus te halen? Dat zou wel erg fijn zijn.
<lordievader> Gert: Voor zover ik weet doet Linux niet aan herstel punten. Linux gaat ervan uit dat je weet wat je aan het doen bent, vandaar dat je geen waarschuwing krijgt als je "rm -rf /" uitvoert (<-- probeer dat NIET). Laten we stap voor stap proberen de problemen te fixen, met welk probleem beginnen we?
<Gert> Ik dacht dat ik ook wist wat ik deed, maar een mislukte installatie (afgebroken) gooide roet in het eten. Maar fijn dat je me wilt helpen. Begin: Beelscherm: staat op 4;3, maar is een 16:9
<Gert> Ik kan geen andere variant selecteren.
<lordievader> Gert: Welke videokaart gebruik je en welke driver?
<Gert> Dat  is een standaard intel kaart 256 MB, in een standaard HP machine (onboard).
<lordievader> Gert: Oke, zou je de output van "xrandr" willen pastebinnen?
<Gert> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768 default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm    1024x768       61.0*     800x600        61.0      640x480        60.0
<lordievader> Gert: Vandaar de pastebin: paste.ubuntu.com ;)
<lordievader> Maakt het lezen wat makkelijker en vervuild het kanaal niet.
<lordievader> Gert: Wat is de native resolutie van jouw beeldscherm?
<Gert> Ik dacht dat ik iets wist, maar ik voel me zo een nono nu (en terecht). Sorry.
<Gert> 1920 x 1080
<lordievader> Gert: Probeer het volgende eens: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu
<Gert> lordievader: Dan krijg ik dit. Ik type nu ook alles over wat je zegt, dus als je me wilt foppen, dan kan dat nu...
<Gert> lordievader: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<lordievader> Gert: Ik hoop niet dat je alles letterlijk overtikt van de guide.
<Gert> lordievader: Nee, dat doe ik niet. Alleen de regels die hij genereert na het lezen en uitvoerne van xrandr
<lordievader> Gert: Zou je de output van "lspci -k |grep -A 2 VGA" willen pastebinnen (paste.ubuntu.com).
<Gert> Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3048 	Kernel modules: i915
<Gert> Sorry
<lordievader> Driver is in iedergeval geladen.
<Gert> Lordievader: Ik ben bang dat ik een cursus voor dummies moet gaan volgen. Kon redelijk tot goed overweg met Ubuntu, maar dat was een blanco installatie. Misschien moet ik het systeem gewoon eens opnieuw installeren. Dit gaat heel lang duren en ik wil geen pain in the ... zijn.
<lordievader> Gert: Is wellicht wel zo makkelijk, een verse installatie.
<lordievader> Gert: Als je dan weer wilt klooien met een linux systeem start een VM op ;)
<Gert> Lordievader: I will. Thanks for trying. Wat betreft de versie: Opnieuw 12.04 of adviseren jullie recenter werk in verband met betere netwerkcompatibilietit?
<lordievader> Gert: Dat ligt volledig aan jezelf. 12.04 draait oudere software. Dit zou stabieler moeten zijn. 13.10 draait nieuwere software maar kan wat minder stabiel zijn.
<Gert> Lordievader: En 13.04? Het lijkt erop dat 12.04 het meest stabiel is (is gebleken). Misschien gewoon maar eens proberen.
<Gert> Dank voor je hulp en het geduld in elk geval.
<lordievader> Gert: 13.04 zou ik niet doen.
<Gert> Lordievader: Ik ga zoeken. Nogmaals dank. Zag een mooi vergelijk op https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/versiekeuze
<ezman> wie heeft ervaring met openSuse ?
<OerHeks> ja, 5 jaar geleden, maar dit is ubuntu support. join #suse voor support
<ezman> de keuze voor mij is (k)ubuntu of openSuse, vandaar mijn vraag
<OerHeks> moeilijke vraag, beiden KDE, alleen ander package managment.
<ezman> Kijk, vorige week op een oude  laptop ubuntu geinstalleerd. Nu doe ik ervaring op met in het achterhoofd een volwaardige desktop omgeving voor grafische toepassingen. Calligra is bv. heel mooi en volledig. OpenSuse kan hier ook mee overweg
<katje> hallo
<trijntje> hoi
<katje> hey
<katje> alles goed
<katje> wat problemen met de pc he
<trijntje> vertel
<katje> iwatch van vtm wild ni laden he ik kan naar niks meer kijken ze
<lordievader> Iwatch van vtm? Is dat een website of een stand-alone iets?
<katje> website van iwatch
<lordievader> Flash of iets anders?
<katje> daar kan ik dings op kijken lijk op tv maar het wil ni laden he
<trijntje> wat is de link?
<katje> http://iwatch.be/nieuwsoverzicht
<trijntje> sinds wanneer doet die site het niet meer?
<katje> al drie maand ni meer ze
<trijntje> wat gebeurde er drie maanden geleden?
<katje> wat ik raar vind is de eerst 2minuten wild hij wel afspelen maar voledig doet hij het ni he
<katje> hij is is binnen geweest voor te maken van dan gaat het ni meer he
<OerHeks> probeer eens met een andere browser? chrome kan die flash misschien wel goed aan.
<katje> chrome  heb ik ze
<frank1_> watmoet ik kiezen  bij update hplip
<frank1_> krijg  wireles  niet aan t werken
<frank1_> ubuntu of debian ?
<frank1_> draai kubuntu
<OerHeks> debian als je debian hebt.
<frank1_> 1310
<lordievader> frank1_: Dan zou ik Ubuntu kiezen.
<frank1_> ligt het aan de versie dat ik  niet wireles kan printen
<lordievader> frank1_: Ik heb geen ervaring met wireless printers maar bedrade printers zijn ondingen die nooit zin hebben iets te doen. Het zou mij niet verbazen als hun draadloze broertjes niet anders zijn.
<frank1_> moet dat in console doen , maar snap het nog niet helemaal
<frank1_> hebt ze toch  zo nuen dan nodig
<lordievader> frank1_: Wat moet je precies in de console doen?
<OerHeks> installeer hplip-gui, om je printer te beheren/connecten
<OerHeks> ook voor draadloos dacht ik, je hebt alleen het ip nodig van je printer
<frank1_> ja dat  had ik al gedaan , bekabeld kan ik printen , maar  wireles   nog niet
<frank1_> Step 1: Installation Prerequisite Steps
<frank1_> A. Open a terminal shell.  B. Update your apt repositories.  Enter this command:  sudo apt-get update
<frank1_> Step 3: Download HPLIP Note We recommend that you download the HPLIP tarball to your home or desktop directory.  A. Click here to Download the Regular Tarball  B. Go to the directory where you downloaded the HPLIP tarball.  Example:  cd ~/Desktop C. Uncompress the tarball.  Enter this command:  tar xvfz hplip-3.13.11.tar.gz
<frank1_> stap 1 en 2 gedaan
<frank1_> stap 3 gedownload
<OerHeks> .. waarom downloaden? hp-lib is al geinstalleerd als het goed is, open terminal > sudo hp-setup
<frank1_> krijg melding dat er nieuwere versie is
<frank1_> grijg   wireles niet werkend
<frank1_> HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.13.9) Printer/Fax Setup Utility ver. 9.0  Copyright (c) 2001-13 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY. This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.  Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-frank" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0. Searching... (bus=usb, search=(None), de
<frank1_> deze melding krijg ik nu
<frank1_> en nu?
<trijntje> frank1_: welk commando geeft die output?
<trijntje> en heb je een link naar wat je probeert te doen?
<frank1_>  sudo hp-setup
<frank1_>  sudo hp-setup
<frank1_> was er al...
<frank1_> @trijntje   probeer   mijn printer  te laten printen    via wifi
<trijntje> frank1_: heb je het al via afdrukbeheer geprobeerd?
<frank1_> via  het programma  hplip bedoel je?
<frank1_>  ziet de printer m aar  conect niet
<trijntje> nee, gewoon ia standaard afdrukbeheer van ubuntu
<frank1_> heb kubuntu 1310
<frank1_> waar vind ik die ?
<frank1_> bij systeem eigenschappen ?
<trijntje> geen idee, dat moet je even zoeken
<trijntje> Systeeminstellingen -> Printers
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-18
<Packjam> mogge
<Fermata> Hallo Packjam.
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Fermata> Ha lordievader.
<lordievader> Hey Fermata, hoe is het ermee?
<Fermata> Prima.
<Fermata> En daar?
<lordievader> Gaat ook best lekker.
<Fermata> :)
<JVB> een collega heeft wat met de terminal gestoeit ...
<JVB> nu zijn er geen maprechten meer
<JVB> van iedere map is nu eigenaar met de naam user #777
<JVB> hoe krijg ik dit zoals het was ?
<lordievader> JVB: Heeft hij dit met alle directories op het systeem gedaan of alleen met die van jou?
<JVB> ja ...   :(
<JVB> wel per ongeluk
<JVB> of door onkennis
<lordievader> JVB: Ja op 1 of op 2?
<JVB> ik wil dus van bepaalde mappen de eigenaar veranderen
<lordievader> JVB: Kun je eerst antwoord geven op mijn vraag?
<JVB> wat bedoel je met 1 of 2 ?
<lordievader> 12:19 < lordievader> JVB: Heeft hij dit met alle directories op het systeem gedaan of alleen met die van jou?
<JVB> zo wie zo met de map   /var/www
<JVB> ik zou zo wie zo de map /var/www van eigenaar willen veranderen
<lord4163> chown www-data /var/www
<JVB> zodat ik mijn lokale Joomla! site kan bewerken
<lordievader> JVB: Je geeft nog steeds geen antwoord op mijn vraag... /var/www zou ik van www-data laten. Voeg jezelf liever toe aan de www-data group.
<lord4163> JVB: chown www-data:www-data /var/www
<lordievader> sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www
<lordievader> ;) Neemt alles erin ook mee.
<JVB> ik probeer het
<JVB> ik heb dit gedaan : sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www
<JVB> maar de onderliggende mappen zijn niet aangepast
<lordievader> Zijn ze niet van www-data? Kun je de output van "ls -l /var/www" pastebinnen (http://paste.ubuntu.com)?
<JVB> ken er te weinig van
<JVB> helaas
<lord4163> Wat een mongool.
<lordievader> Rustig lord4163, iedereen begint ergens.
<lord4163> lordievader: Ja maar gewoon weg gaan...
<blade5310> Hallo, ik heb op een externe harde schijf een heleboel films staan en zou graag een filmdatabase willen aanmaken...ik heb al GCstar geprobeerd maar ik kan hiermee geen scan uitvoeren op mijn externe harde schijf en zo ineens al mijn films te importeren. Kan iemand me hiermee helpen?
<galaxy7> hoe zie jij zo'n database voor je? Ik gebruik XBMC voor mijn films als mediaspeler en bibliotheek tegelijkertijd
<jpjacobs> hij's al weg
<innocuous> Krijg xubuntu niet geinstalleerd op deze oudere computer, probeer nu eerst de minimal iso en dan wil ik apt-get xubuntu-desktop doen. Dat is toch geen slecht idee?
<Priyantha> dat is een goede manier ja
<innocuous> mooi, dat hoopte ik al
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-19
<Gorash> Iemand met Grub kennis (10.04 > 1.98 dus Grub2). Mijn pakketten laten upgraden, tijdens installatie kwam ik een grub error tegen, deze uiteindelijke 'ignored' en update van pakketten hervat. Zie: http://pastebin.com/7j6azvpg
<OerHeks> Gorash_, je laatste kernel is 2.6.32-54, zo die errors zullen niet bijten, denk ik. je zou wat kernels kunnen opruimen, denk ik, voordat je geen ruimte meer hebt
<OerHeks> kjp;kjj
<Gorash_> Oerheks, dat heb ik reeds gedaan
<Gorash_> boot heeft weer ruimte zat, ik ben alleen bang voor die disk error
<perre`vl> oii
<perre`vl> iemand actief hier atm ? :)
<trijntje> hey
<perre`vl> aha :p
<perre`vl> 'k heb een probleem mee iets wak nie goe weet waarmee dak hier wa info zou willen vergaren want google en co is niet zo duidelijk :D
<perre`vl> 'k heb ne server draaien met 1 gb ram en ben nie in de mogelijkheid om meer ram bij te pompen
<perre`vl> 'k heb wel een  hd op overschot
<perre`vl> nu had ik iets van... kan ik een deel van die hd gebruiken om m'n ram te boosten ?
<perre`vl> google had zoiets van: ja da kan maar ge ga crashen
<perre`vl> da laatste zag ik nie zo zitten
<perre`vl> iemand die hier iets van kent ?
<trijntje> Je bedoeld dat je meer RAM nodig hebt?
<trijntje> hoeveel meer?
<perre`vl> 'k heb 1 gig steken hardwarematig
<perre`vl> 'k zou wel iets willen verhogen naar wat mogelijk is
<perre`vl> 'k denk dan aan 16 gb
<OerHeks> HDD als swap kan.
<perre`vl> maar 't is een 32-bit systeem dus ik denk dat ik beperkt ben tot 4 gb
<trijntje> ja, maar swappen naar disk is traag traag traag, misschien als je een ssd hebt?
<lordievader> HDD als ram gebruiken wil je echt niet... Tenzij je een zeer trage server wilt hebben.
<perre`vl> da van die snelheid had ik ook gelezen
<lordievader> Het liefst wil je een paar tera aan cpu cache, maarja dat is nogal prijzig.
<perre`vl> 't is een oude ide schijf :)
<trijntje> je kan iets meer ram hebben door het programma 'zram-config' te installeren, dan ruil je wat CPU tijd voor grotere ram
<perre`vl> is da command line ?
<perre`vl> heb geen gui ;)
<trijntje> nee, gewoon installeren en klaar
<perre`vl> vertragen van systeem...
<trijntje> maar dan ga je niet van 1 naar 16, misschien van 1 naar 1.6 G
<perre`vl> mjah
<perre`vl> kan je een swap partitie toewijzen aan een bepaald programma ?
<trijntje> Welk programma heeft zoveel RAM nodig, en hoeveel heeft dat programma exact nodig? We willen allemaal wel 16GB RAM, maar dat is niet altijd haalbaar
 * OerHeks denkt van niet
<perre`vl> mijn maniaplanet server draait wel maar de recs vallen steeds offline en ik denk dat het aan de ram ligt
<Gorash_> Net wat vaags meegemaakt. Was bij een klant waar ik een wifi-netwerk heb aangelegd (4x ap, ubuntu dhcp/webserver). Ipad erbij, wil niet connecten naar de wifi (is een open wifi). Aan / uit gezet, verbinden, niets. Laptop erbij, connect goed. Telefoon Android erbij, connect goed. Andere smartphone, connect goed. Ik kom thuis met de iPad, en kan gewoon naar mijn wifi connecten. Wtf? Vage zooi ;)
<xatr0z> Gorash_: zat het op channel 12/13 ?
<Gorash_> mogelijk!
<xatr0z> die doet appel niet
<xatr0z> want US
<trijntje> perre`vl: het makkelijkste lijkt me eerst even checken hoeveel RAM die server gebruikt, misschien is het wel heel iets anders
<xatr0z> en soms werkt 802.11N uitzetten ook
<Gorash_> ohh, zal eens snel inloggen, maar ik dacht channel 6
<Gorash_> 2 tips die ik kan proberen. Iphone's connecten wel goed
<perre`vl> 'k ga het eens bekijken op een later tijdstip trijntje
<perre`vl> tnx alvast hier voor de info
<perre`vl> was handiger en nuttiger dan google & co
<perre`vl> zal nog ies een donatie doen naar de community
<perre`vl>  'laterz.
<trijntje> kijk, dat is nog eens een compliment, nuttiger dan google ;)
<perre`vl> zo is het :)
<perre`vl> druk da eens in op google... hoop onzin ertussen en 99% reclame ;)
<perre`vl> fin... ben door nu... 't was nuttig hier
<perre`vl> - tnx -
<OerHeks> tja, daarom duckdukg0
<OerHeks> of duckduckgo
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-20
<cannamon> yo
<cannamon> telkens ik wil upgraden naar 13.10 krijg ik een error melding
<cannamon> iemand?
<Fermata> Je zou kunnen beginnen met vertellen welke error je krijgt.
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordzett> kep maar weer de kde desktop geinstalleerd en bevalt me wel lekker
<hulpnodig1> Hallo ik heb een vraag: Ik heb de iso gedownload van ubuntu en nu wil ik de iso niet op een cd branden maar via een usb- stick. Mijn vraag is kan dit en hoe moet dat dan, of moet het met een cd?
<joris> hulpnodig1: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<hulpnodig1> heel erg bedankt fijne avond
<Gorash_> Morgen komen mijn mining kaarten binnen jay
<Gorash_> 3x 270x om litecoin te minen haha
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-21
<bruno_> Goedemorgen
<Frank> Hallo Allemaal
<Frank> Heb hulp nodig
<Frank> Heb 13.10 geinstalleerd maar geen geluid over de HDMI
<Frank> als ik in de sound opties kijk dan heb ik geen optie om HDMI als output te selecteren
<Frank> In PulseAudio VC is de HDMI wel te selecteren en zie ik tevens het geluidsniveau bewegen bij het afspelen van een film
<lordzett> lo ppl
<lordzett> vraag he kan ik ook mijn basis persoonlijke mappen op een andere schijf hebben?
<rman> he
<Fermata> Hallo.
<Fermata> ...
<Fermata> Hallo.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-12-22
<rozebig> moge
<lordzett> lo
<lordzett> exit pc befor distroying it
<rman> iemand op de chat is
<rman> zie je nu wel  Niemand op de chat
<rman> dat wordt wat met kerst
<rman> ow verkeeerde kanaal  sollie mensen
<hans__> mgoe
<Fermata> Ja.
<hans__> ff testen of hij het werkt
<Fermata> Hij doet het.
<Fermata> Denk ik.
<hans__> ff csi afkijken
<Fermata> Ik weet niet wat "hij" is. ;)
<hans__> denk heet ook
<hans__> wat is???????????
<hans__> tot zo
<hans__> zijn we weer
<Fermata> Welkom.
<hans__> software opwaardering loopt vast
<hans__> alles loopt vast
<Fermata> :(
<Fermata> re
<hans__> im back
<Fermata> :)
<hans__> volume op keyboard werkt niet
<hans__> hallo
<hans__> is er nog iemand online
<pjotter> ha hans
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-15
 * Skald_9_ groet
<Skald_9_> ongelooflijk; ik kan al geen font meer kopieren, mijn geheugen laat mij weer in de steek : cp: kan status van ‘/futhark/rune.ttf’ niet opvragen: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<Skald_9_> directory bestaat wel degelijk, ik moet iets vergeten zijn
<OerHeks> van waar copieren?
<Skald_9_> /home/bert/futhark/
<OerHeks> vreeemd dan
<Skald_9_> zou eenvoudig moeten zijn
<Skald_9_> al eerder gedaan enzo
<OerHeks> hoe is je volledige opdrachtregel?
<Skald_9_> sudo cp ~/futhark/RUNE.TTF ~/usr/share/fonts/truetype/futhark/RUNE.TTF
<Skald_9_> cp: kan het normale bestand ‘/home/bert/usr/share/fonts/truetype/futhark/RUNE.TTF’ niet aanmaken: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<Middernacht> moet de 2de ~ uit je opdrachtregel niet weg?
<OerHeks> ja idd, en is RUNE.TFF met hoofdletterkes?
<Skald_9_> ja, dat was het Middernacht  :p
<Skald_9_> danku
<OerHeks> !koekje | Middernacht
<Skald_9_> tijd voor koffie :)
<Middernacht> mee eens :)
<lordievader> Goede middag.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-16
<lordievader> Good morning
<ichat> moggelz
<commandoline> Nog even een laatste herinnering: vandaag, 21:00 Nederlandse tijd in #ubuntu-meeting op irc.freenode.net: de herverificatie van Ubuntu NL!
<OerHeks> hmm al mooie opkomst, commandoline
<lordzett> ??
<OerHeks> lordzett, ik zie al veel nl-ers in de meeting hangen.
<lordzett> waar over is de meeting
<OerHeks> herverificatie, wat dat echt inhoud weet ik niet zeker.
<OerHeks> maar dat er veel mensen zijn betekend leven, en is altijd goed
<OerHeks> numbers or words
<Cees> ja
<systeem> bestaat Ubuntu nog?
<OerHeks> Op welke planeet?
<Fermata> Ik ga uh zeggen dat ik er ben.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-17
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, 8-dec https://securelist.com/blog/research/67962/the-penquin-turla-2/
<lotuspsychje> ff zien
<OerHeks> allemaal schijnbaar linux virussen, niet hoe het binnenkomt.
<lotuspsychje> yep
<OerHeks> behalve dat ik veel meldingen lees dat men niet meer in kan loggen, behalve als je ~/.Xauthority weer op root zet
<lotuspsychje> misschien weet rkhunter hem uit te halen
<OerHeks> en dan mis ik nogmeer info, gebruiken de slachtoffers Tor?
 * OerHeks kijkt verder op het lijstje
<lotuspsychje> nee denk dat ze effectief turla moeten downloaden
<OerHeks> en openJDK of oracle java
<lotuspsychje> op een of andere manier
<OerHeks> ach, verder vind ik het een gezellig verhaaltje, knus, virus op linux, nu zijn we gezellig allemaal niet meer veilig :-D
<lotuspsychje> haha
<lotuspsychje> vind toch intressant om te weten
<OerHeks> http://resources.infosecinstitute.com/author/jay-turla/
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TB00K:~$ sudo rkhunter --list rootkits
<lotuspsychje> Rootkits checked for:
<lotuspsychje>     55808 Trojan - Variant A, AjaKit, aPa Kit, Adore, Apache Worm, Ambient (ark),
<lotuspsychje>     Balaur, BeastKit, beX2, BOBKit, Boonana (Koobface.A), cb,
<lotuspsychje>     CiNIK Worm (Slapper.B variant), CX, Danny-Boy's Abuse Kit, Devil, Dica, Dreams,
<lotuspsychje>     Duarawkz, Enye LKM, Flea Linux, FreeBSD, Fu, Fuck`it,
<lotuspsychje>     GasKit, Heroin LKM, HjC Kit, ignoKit, iLLogiC, Inqtana-A,
<lotuspsychje>     Inqtana-B, Inqtana-C, IntoXonia-NG, Irix, Jynx, KBeast,
<lotuspsychje>     Kitko, Knark, ld-linuxv.so, Li0n Worm, Lockit/LJK2, Mood-NT,
<lotuspsychje>     MRK, Ni0, Ohhara, Optic Kit (Tux), OSXRK, Oz,
<lotuspsychje>     Phalanx, Phalanx2, Portacelo, R3dstorm Toolkit, RH-Sharpe's, RSHA's,
<lotuspsychje>     Scalper Worm, Shutdown, SHV4, SHV5, Sin, SInAR,
<lotuspsychje>     Slapper, Sneakin, Solaris Wanuk, Spanish, Suckit, SunOS / NSDAP,
<lotuspsychje>     SunOS Rootkit, Superkit, TBD (Telnet BackDoor), TeLeKiT, Togroot, T0rn,
<lotuspsychje>     trNkit, Trojanit Kit, Turtle2, Tuxtendo, URK, Vampire,
<lotuspsychje>     VcKit, Volc, w00tkit, weaponX, Xzibit, X-Org SunOS,
<lotuspsychje>     zaRwT.KiT, ZK
<lotuspsychje> kzie hem nie direct staan
<lotuspsychje> http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/74695/linux-based-turla-trojan/74699#74699
<lotuspsychje> al beetje meer info hier
<hans_> good morning
<hans_> ok we slapen nog denk ik
<Manj-811-Xfce> goede morgen
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<jpjacobs> Heeft er iemand een aanrader voor een flexibel backup systeem?
<jpjacobs> Ik vind de ingebouwde backup dejadup wel ok, maar niet flexibel genoeg (bv. ik kan geen type bestanden laten uitsluiten)
<jpjacobs> ook backups managen is een probleem daarmee (gewoon niet mogelijk)
<jpjacobs> hmm back-in-time eens proberen
<lordievader> jpjacobs: Ik raad dirvish altijd aan, het gebruikt rsync :)
<jpjacobs> mja
<jpjacobs> probleem is dat de backupserver hier via SMB loopt
<lordievader> Rsync doet vast wel aan smb ;)
<jpjacobs> ('k weet het 't is knudde, maar ja ... not my call)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-18
<warddr> Goeiemorgend iedereen
<warddr> heeft iemand nog het probleem dat de titels van menus kleiner en kleiner worden? Iemand een idee hoe je die groter zet?
<warddr> (screenshot: http://postimg.org/image/rim3sizlt/ )
<warddr> ze zijn 2 keer (op een paar maanden tijd) ineens kleiner geworden, met de vorige kon ik nog leven omdat ik redelijke goeie ogen heb, maar dit is echt niet meer te done
<Middernacht> Voor dat soort dingen gebruik ik meestal de Unity Tweak Tool: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/unity-tweak-tool/
<Middernacht> Al moet het denk ik ook wel op een manier lukken zonder iets te hoeven installeren.
<Middernacht> Hier staat een beetje uitleg waar je in dat programma moet zijn: http://askubuntu.com/a/59920
<warddr> Middernacht: ik zal eens proberen met de unity tweak tool
<warddr> vraag me alleen af hoe dat kleiner is geworden
<warddr> Middernacht: dat heeft het opgelost, bedankt!
<lotuspsychje> jaja tis zover!!
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu op smartphone komt eraan
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/bq-ubuntu-phone-launches-in-europe-this-february
<jpjacobs> Ah, ik dacht dat ze dat project hadden afgeschoten een paar maand geleden ...
<lotuspsychje> nee ubuntu-touch is heel actief bezig met RTM versie
<lotuspsychje> we wachten op een chinese meizu smartphone ook met ubuntu touch
<jpjacobs> Specs zien er belachelijk hard hetzelfde uit als m'n Fairphone ...
<lotuspsychje> jpjacobs: :p
<lotuspsychje> mja ik wil geen android
<lotuspsychje> heb nu al een nexus7 tablet met touch erop, werkt al super
<jpjacobs> hij lijkt net iets hoge geclocked, en een PowerVR @158MHz ipv de Mali @ 400 MHz :)
<lotuspsychje> ben benieuwd hoe ie zal draaien :p
<jpjacobs> netjes
<jpjacobs> Beh, als't daar op draait zal't bij mij ook wel lukken denk ik
<jpjacobs> en hoe is ubuntu touch?
<lotuspsychje> goed hoor
<lotuspsychje> loopt soepel, youtube maar eens
<jpjacobs> En qua power managment?
<lotuspsychje> redelijk goed hoor, kan paar dagen mee op men nexus7
<lotuspsychje> afhankelijk van intensief gebruik
<jpjacobs> natuurlijk, das op Android hetzelfde :P
<lotuspsychje> de veiligheid van ubuntu intresseert me meer
<lotuspsychje> geen playstore vol met virussen
<jpjacobs> bah, de playstore is ook niet zo slecht eh
<jpjacobs> gewoon wat realistisch zijn, en geen brol installeren
<jpjacobs> daarbij, er zijn virusscanners voor iets eh :P
<lotuspsychje> elke android is exploitbaar
<jpjacobs> tuurlijk
<systeem> en ubuntu is niet exploitbaar?
<jpjacobs> :)
<jpjacobs> mensen zijn exploitbaar, das't probleem :P
<systeem> idd
<lotuspsychje> als ubuntu updated is, zal het moeilijker worden
<systeem> het blijft linux
<jpjacobs> 't probleem is dat hoe populairder een systeem, hoe aantrekkelijker om te exploiteren
<jpjacobs> Dus als Ubuntu Touch nu uitgroeit tot de nieuwe android killer, dan zal uiteindelijk Ubuntu Touch waarschijnlijk ongeveer evenveel problemen kennen
<systeem> nou ... niet per definitie
<systeem> want als een systeem populairder wordt, dan worden er ook meer veiligheids problemen opgelost
<systeem> dus kan hij ook juist veiliger worden
<systeem> het probleem is denk ik meer dat software niet meer echt veilig of stabiel *hoeft* te zijn
<systeem> managers hebben bedacht dat je veiligheid afdwingt met procedures -.-
<lordzett>  ik heb van die geweldige vervanger op het toetsenbord voor de f-toetsen
<lordzett>  hoe kan ik die in ubuntu uitzetten?
<JanC> en dit is een beter kanaal voor die vraag
<JanC> dus nog eens: wat bedoel je precies?
<JanC> lordzett: ^^^
<lordzett> eej
<lordzett> nouw ikl heb een geweldig toetsenbord met een probleem
<lordzett> ipv de f-toetsen(F1,f2 enz ) zitten er van die plaatjes opgemaakt met van die verote snelkopelingen naar geluid hard zacht en computerafsluiten(die is gewoon naar). ik kon niet in de bios vinden om het uit te zetten maar  ik dacht ook dat het software er in gezet it
<lordzett> is
<lordzett> dus
<OerHeks> Hoe heet dat toetsenbord, lordzett ?
<JanC> eh, sorry, ik was afgeleid
<JanC> bij laptops kan je meestal in de firmware aanpassen wat de default is bij start-up
<JanC> en bij de meeste dergelijke toetsenborden heb je ook een toets of toetsencombinatie die switcht tussen Fn-toetsen en "multimediatoetsen"
<JanC> er zal ook wel een software-manier zijn, maar ik vrees dat dat niet-standaard zooi is...
<Fermata> Ja, hij is al weg.
<JanC> nu ja, misschien is er wel een soort standaard-mechanisme voor laptops via ACPI en/of UEFI
<JanC> semi-standaard
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-19
<JanC> <JanC> bij laptops kan je meestal in de firmware aanpassen wat de default is bij start-up
<JanC> <JanC> en bij de meeste dergelijke toetsenborden heb je ook een toets of toetsencombinatie die switcht tussen Fn-toetsen en "multimediatoetsen"
<JanC> <JanC> er zal ook wel een software-manier zijn, maar ik vrees dat dat niet-standaard zooi is...
<JanC> <JanC> nu ja, misschien is er wel een soort standaard-mechanisme voor laptops via ACPI en/of UEFI
<JanC> <JanC> semi-standaard
<JanC> lordzett: ^^^
<lordzett> JanC, thx
<JanC> lordzett: dus, wat is het?  :)
<lordzett> ik ga opzoek naar een handleiding van dit toetsenbord
<OerHeks> welk toetsjesbord, lordzett ?
<lordzett> logitech k290
<OerHeks> https://github.com/milgner/k290-fnkeyctl
<lordzett> hmm
<OerHeks> niet eenvoudig, lees ik op oude berichten
<JanC> eigenlijk hoort dit soort dingen in de toetsenbord-configuratie IMO
<OerHeks> Ja, dan is dit niet nodig http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/hidpoint
<OerHeks> maar als de toetsen op de F1=F12 toetsen zit, dan is dat best raar.
<lordzett> jha en ik gebruik vaak de f toetsen
<lordzett> dus het is best lastig
<lordzett> mar verdr zon prettig toetsenbord
<JanC> op een laptop is dat enigszins begrijpelijk, op een ander tobo vind ik dat heel erg "el cheapo"
<lordzett> na op een laptop ook niet
<lordzett> ik vindt gewoon standaard maak dan een hardware toets aan of uit en niet dit
<JanC> ik bedoel: dat die toetsen hergebruikt worden is begrijpelijk bij een laptop
<JanC> uiteraard bij voorkeur met een toets om te switchen
<JanC> bij een extern tobo zie ik het nut niet echt, tenzij besparen op de kost van extra switches
<JanC> die switches/schakelaars zijn relatief dure onderdelen namelijk (toch op een degelijk tobo)
<lordzett> nheu een knop meer de rest in de software
<JanC> hoeft zelfs niet in software
<JanC> firmware in tobo kan dat evengoed
<JanC> maar zelfs dan is het el cheapo IMO
<JanC> zet gewoon genoeg toetsen op je tobo
<lordzett> jha maar ik bedoel met software firmware
<JanC> of die switch in hardware of in firmware gebeurt maakt niet uit
<JanC> (voor de gebruiker)
<lordzett> juist
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Korkel> Hallo. Is het eenvoudig om Ubuntu NAAST Windows te installeren op een andere partitie?
<SternNL> Korkel: Zoek even op Youtube Install Ubuntu 14.10 Windows 7/8/8.1 . Kijk de video
<SternNL> Volgens mij niet heel moeilijk
<lotuspsychje> ----------- SCAN SUMMARY -----------
<lotuspsychje> Known viruses: 3709566
<lotuspsychje> Engine version: 0.98.5
<lotuspsychje> Scanned directories: 74122
<lotuspsychje> Scanned files: 286038
<lotuspsychje> Infected files: 0
<lotuspsychje> Total errors: 17086
<lotuspsychje> Data scanned: 7475.48 MB
<lotuspsychje> Data read: 29299.02 MB (ratio 0.26:1)
<lotuspsychje> Time: 2862.943 sec (47 m 42 s)
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TB00K:~$
<lotuspsychje> geen turlas OerHeks  :p
<OerHeks> Hier ook niet, ik denk dat dat lek met die oude SSL te maken heeft
<OerHeks> en dit is ook een vrijdagmiddag-even-nog-snel-me-quota-halen met een FUD https://www.security.nl/posting/412587/Hacker+kaapt+onvergrendelde+computers+via+usb-ketting
<lotuspsychje> oO
<OerHeks> toch blijf ik die site lezen, dom hé ?
<lotuspsychje> ik lees em ook
<lotuspsychje> super intressant wat ze allemaal kunnen tegenwoordig
<OerHeks> Ik zou wel een omgubuntu in het nederlandsch willen proberen.
<lotuspsychje> niets ken die usb Rbots tegenhouden
<lotuspsychje> maak een blogger.nl
<OerHeks> jawel
<lotuspsychje> lekekr makkelijk te maken
<lotuspsychje> koppelen aan een feedburner email
<OerHeks> hmm als member heb ik recht op een space ergens ...
<lotuspsychje> nice
<OerHeks> ow in het engels http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> bbl :p
<JanC> OerHeks: waarom zou dat FUD zijn?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-20
<OerHeks> een fake USB toetsenbord zou wel kunnen, maar scripts uitvoeren zonder root zonder proof?
<OerHeks> elke vrijdagmiddag post daar lees ik met een korreltje zout
<JanC> DNS aanpassen kan je bij de meeste computers met USB netwerkkaart waarop je een valse DHCP server draait
<JanC> en er zijn wel meer zo'n dingen
<OerHeks> Linux?
<JanC> ja, ook op linux uiteraard
<OerHeks> :-(
<JanC> toch met deconfig die de meeste mensen gebruiken
<JanC> je *kan* dat vermijden, maar dan moet je overal je netwerk manueel configureren
<JanC> je kan ook een fake muis, etc. emuleren
<JanC> het probleem is voornamelijk dat USB geen beveiliging heeft
<JanC> in sommige gevallen kan je zelfs de firmware v/d USB-controller in je PC aanpassen...
<JanC> dat hele ding is eigenlijk niet nieuw
<JanC> behalve het samenvoegen van diverse bestaande/bekende exploits in een semi-automatisch script/systeem
<JanC> nu ja, geen idee hoe al z'n hacks in detail werken, maar de principes erachter zijn niet nieuw
<OerHeks> de downloads staan op zijn site, maar ik ben er sceptisch over
<JanC> wel, DNS aanpassen op OS X doet die blijkbaar gewoon via de GUI
<JanC> met een fake muis
<OerHeks> ALs dat via een gui kan, ja.
<JanC> kan in Ubuntu ook via GUI hé
<OerHeks> hmmm ..
<OerHeks> ja dat klopt
<JanC> en het is zelfs beveiligd tegen scripting (AppleScript) en misbruik van het accessibility framework in OS X
<JanC> maar niet tegen muis-hardware (omdat het OS het verschil niet kan zien tussen een gebruiker die dat doet of die fake USB-muis)
<JanC> overigens, Blutooth is wel (enigszins) beveiligd tegen dit soort aanvallen, doordat je elk BT-apparaat eerst moet toestaan
<JanC> je kan uiteraard USB hotplug uitschakelen of (tot op zekere hoogte) de toegelaten apparaten filteren
<JanC> maar good luck met a/d mensen uitleggen waarom ze elke keer ze een USB-device inpluggen een wachtwoord moeten geven of zo  :)
<OerHeks> Ik zou dat wel als optie willen ja
<JanC> misschien heeft Tails zoiets, of zijn ze wel geïnteresseerd om het te maken, dunno
<JanC> of een andere security-distro
<OerHeks> Ik kan niks vinden over new devices blocken
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: zou wel tof zijn je ubuntu blog waar mensen nl nieuws kunnen volgen
<lotuspsychje> mail/rss
<lotuspsychje> een goeie up to date website nl ubuntu site vind je nog weinig
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Guest36831> hallo
<lordievader> o/
<Guest36831> ik heb ubuntu gedownload maar krijg steeds een versie die ik op dvd zou moeten branden
<Guest36831> is dat normaal?
<lordievader> Guest36831: Een iso bedoel je? Ja. Hoe zou je het anders willen?
<Guest36831> ik zou gewoon een ubunto versie willen installeren vanaf de dowload naar mijn labtop
<Guest36831> via een wisard bij voorbeeld
<lordievader> Dat is niet mogelijk (eigenlijk wel, maar die methode moet dood).
<Guest36831> jammer want ik ben een leek op dat gebied
<lordievader> Wees er dankbaar voor, het stelt je in staat wat nieuws te leren ;)
<Guest36831> :)
<Guest36831> groetjes
<Goudvink3991> hallo zijn er nog mensen??
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Zie /names...
<Goudvink3991> hallo beste heer
<Goudvink3991> wat is de bedoeling van u text
<Goudvink3991> weet u de file naam om een webcam aan te sturen
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Van welke text? /names?
<Goudvink3991> u schijft Zie/names...>> wat is de bedoeling hier uit>> of gaan we weer beginnen in puzzel formaat
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Nee, ik geef antwoord op je vraag of er nog mensen zijn. /names list alle mensen die in dit kanaal zitten.
<Goudvink3991> ok
<Goudvink3991> ik heb nu weer 13.10 er op gezet >>maar ik vraag mij toch af waarom hij bij het installeren niet de volledige stadions aangeeft die ik het geinstalleerd
<Goudvink3991> 2x 1 Tera beide gedeeld zijn er bij mij 4 en geen 3
<Goudvink3991> heb u soms een idee
<Goudvink3991> nog een andere vraag>> kan ik mijn scherm ook in 2 delen
<Goudvink3991> ik heb nog een vraag wat is een keylogger
<lordievader> Een progsel die keystrokes logged.
<Goudvink3991> dus een ding dat nabootst ?
<lordievader> Nee, het logged keystrokes naar een file of een remote server. Het bootst niks na.
<Goudvink3991> ja dan gaat mij dit een beetje te hoog
<Goudvink3991> zoals ik op >> tv<< heb gezien zou dat ding nabootsen wat je intikt??
<Goudvink3991> ok al die mee zitten te kijken alle fijne feestdagen en goede jaar wisseling.
<OerHeks> even dit, over NTP
<OerHeks> https://blog.hboeck.de/archives/863-Dont-update-NTP-stop-using-it.html maar vind geen bug in http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/cve/pkg/ALL-linux.html
<OerHeks> http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/12/attack-code-exploiting-critical-bugs-in-net-time-sync-puts-servers-at-risk/
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntp/+bugs
<OerHeks> dit zijn de relevante CVE nummers https://isc.sans.edu/diary/Critical+%23NTP+Vulnerability+in+ntpd+prior+to+4.2.8/19093
<OerHeks> en deze ligt plat :-D http://support.ntp.org/bin/view/Main/SecurityNotice
<OerHeks> voor zover ik het begrijp, is Ubuntu niet getroffen ?
<OerHeks> ik kom niet verder dan http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/852879 = 'unknown'
<JanC> die tlsdate lijkt me een vervanger voor ntpdate, en niet voor ntpd ?
<OerHeks> ja, ik heb ook alleen maar ntpdate 1:4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu2
<lordzett> http://youtu.be/g4ouPGGLI6Q?list=RDMMg4ouPGGLI6Q
<JanC> (ntpdate synchroniseert je klok éénmalig, ntpd doet dat almaar door)
<OerHeks> that isc.sans url says: A few Ubuntu system ... do not seem to use autokey.
<OerHeks> https://isc.sans.edu/diary/Critical+%23NTP+Vulnerability+in+ntpd+prior+to+4.2.8/19093
<JanC> voor een simpele PC is ntpdate/tlsdate meestal wel voldoende om je klok "gelijk te zetten", gok ik
<JanC> maar voor servers heb je soms NTP nodig...
<OerHeks> ja bij boot alleen ofzo
<JanC> er is een cronjob voor ntpdate, ben vergeten hoe vaak die draait
<JanC> of elke keer netwerk opkomt
<systeem> anders vervangen door openntpd of chrony
<JanC> systeem: NTP, het protocol, heeft veiligheidsproblemen...
<maikel> reflection ?
<systeem> JanC: http://www.mail-archive.com/tech@openbsd.org/msg21729.html
<OerHeks> gerucht gaat dat dit de sony breach is.
<JanC> systeem: dat lost niet de problemen met het protocol op
<JanC> er zijn recent ook andere bugs in ntpd geweest; daar is openntpd niet gevoelig aan
#ubuntu-nl 2014-12-21
<jpjacobs> Hallo iedereen.
<jpjacobs> Heb een vervelend probleem.
<jpjacobs> Na updaten van Virtualbox (op een windows host) wil mijn Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS guest niet meer booten
<jpjacobs> na "loading initial ramdisk" krijg ik gewoon een zwart scherm, en een stilstaanded underscore in de linker boven hoek
<jpjacobs> De virtual machine booten van een livecd lukt daarentegen nog wel...
<jpjacobs> Heeft er iemand een idee hoe dit te fixen?
<Prutskok> hallo iedereen
<jpjacobs> hey prutskok
<Prutskok> heb een vraagje over ubuntu, heb hem nu aan me tv hangen een panasonic 42 inc maar hij geeft aan een panasonic 58 inc waardoor me beeld te groot is en hem niet kan aanpassen met me resolutie. hoe kan ik het wel goed op me tv krijgen?
<jpjacobs> ha nog maffer. Blijkbaar heb ik de 64 bit versie geinstalleerd, maar wil de 64 bit livecd van 14.10 niet opstarten on virtualbox ... "please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU" o_0
<jpjacobs> Prutskok: geen idee , sorry
<jpjacobs> Misschien handige info voor anderen: is't via VGA of HDMI? Wat voor grafische kaart heb je?
<Prutskok> mooi heb nu de 32 bit op erop staan miss moet ik naar de 64 bit gaan
<jpjacobs> nee nee, da's mijn probleem waar ik het over had net voor je aankwam
<Prutskok> naar de tv gaat hij via hdmi en het is geinstaleerd op een asrock ion 3d kastje met een nividea ion kaart
<jpjacobs> ja ... 'k heb het gevonden .... blijkbaar was het probleem dat op een of andere manier ubuntu 32 bit geselecteerd was geraakt ipv. ubuntu 64 bit
<jpjacobs> pff dat die zwik niet bij de processor dingen staat, kan ik niet bij
<Peter_> goedeavond
<OerHeks> hoi Peter_
<Peter_> ik heb een vraagje
<Peter_> ik draai op dit moment op ubuntustudio, maar ik wil weer overstappen op de gewone ubuntu. kan dat in ubuntustudio?
<OerHeks> Ja, je kan er een desktop naast installeren, en dan selecteren bij login
<OerHeks> ik zou ruimte vrijmaken op de hdd en er echt naast zetten, en dan selecteren bij grub tijdens boot.
<Peter_> oke dan ga ik dat eens proberen
<Peter_> dankjewel
<OerHeks> succes!
<Peter_> komt goed :)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-14
<addk> Ik probeerde zojuist een driver van een OKI printer te installeren (gedownloaded van de OKI -site) op een desktop met Ubuntu 14.04 maar nu lijkt het erop dat ik bepaalde toepassingen kwijt benzoals, Ubuntu software centrum, systeeminstellingen en ook mijn virtualbox. Hoe kan ik dat dit herstellen? herstellen
<addk> waar kan ik ook alweer het beste screenshots posten om mijn vraag van zojuist te ondersteunen
<lordievader> imgur.com
<addk> In http://imgur.com/XP1ZgrD is aangegeven welke pictogrammen ik opeens kwijt ben op mijn desktop (het screenshot is genomen van mijn laptop)
<addk> met welk commando in de terminal kan ik mijn ubuntu 14.04 updaten? Wie kan mij helpen?
<lordievader> addk: Update: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<addk> Lordievader bedankt, systeem geupdated. Door installatie printer driver (waarschijnlijk slechte software) ben ik nu pictogram systeeminstellingen kwijt. Hoe kan ik dat herstellen?
<lordievader> Geen flauw idee. Ik gebruik geen Unity.
<addk> Is hier iemand anders die wel unity heeft en mij kan helpen?
<addk> lordievader heb je misschien een commando om te zien welke software geinstalleerd is?
<addk> mijn probleem is inmiddels opgelost. Ik heb geen hulp meer nodig
<FLOOR_9_> goede morgen
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-15
<OerHeks> hup mannen, 28x backspace !
<OerHeks> https://www.security.nl/posting/454597/Kwetsbaarheid+in+Linux-bootloader+Grub2+gepatcht
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-16
<FLOOR_9_> ghey daar
<FLOOR_9_> middag
<FLOOR_9_> wat vinden jullie van deze uitspraak door linus torvalds?
<FLOOR_9_> "Every file is a stream of bytes"
<selckin> waar wil je naartoe
<FLOOR_9_> hoe mensen in hetzelfde vakgebied over zijn uitspraak denken
<FLOOR_9_> omdat in UNIX de uitspraak is, everything is a file
<selckin> hij heeft natuurlijk gelijk
<FLOOR_9_> ja vind ik ook
<selckin> dat is de voornamelijkste abstractie hoe files exposed zijn
<FLOOR_9_> ik vind het een verbeterde versie van de alles is een file uitspraak
<selckin> slaat op de syscall interface tussen kernel en userland
<FLOOR_9_> unix streams
<FLOOR_9_> wat vind jij het moeilijkste wat je kan doen in IT selckin
<FLOOR_9_> er heeft hier niemand zeker nog chocoladeijs over?
<FLOOR_9_> als iets niet lekker loopt met me systeem
<FLOOR_9_> wat is dan het eerste waar ik naar moet kijken?
<FLOOR_9_> afgezien van standaard, cpu/ ram / temps
<lordievader> Voordat je daar naar kijkt zou ik in de logs gaan kijken.
<FLOOR_9_> ik heb begrepen dat dmesg de kernel loop is
<lordievader> Ja.
<FLOOR_9_> dus eventuele relevante info zou daar in moeten verschijnen
<lordievader> Niet per se.
 * lordievader mist wellicht context.
<FLOOR_9_> bestaat er een tool die deze dingen doorscanned?
<FLOOR_9_> echt een betrouwbare indien mogelijk
<OerHeks> als logs in je /home/ vol lopen of in /var/log/ ..
<FLOOR_9_> ok dank je
<FLOOR_9_> heb je nog een tip voor een programma wat dingen bijhoud?
<FLOOR_9_> om te kijken of mijn systeem stabiel draait
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-18
<phoebe> wie kan mij hulp bieden?
<phoebe> ik heb gisteren een update en upgrade gedaan en vanaf dat moment heb ik problemen met mijn youtube
<phoebe> alles in youtube speelt versneld en ook het geluid is versnipperd
<phoebe> hoe kan ik dit oplossen?
<phoebe> dacht dat t aan me browser lag maar zo te zien niet
<Kebabfish> net even getest, hier speelt het na de update normaal af
<Kebabfish> welke browsers heb je geprobeerd (al denk ik niet dat het daar aan zal liggen idd)
<phoebe> chrome en firefox
<OerHeks> al eens een reboot gedaan? firefox in die speciale mode opgestart zonder plugins?
<phoebe> nee nog niet geprobeerd
<phoebe> reboot wel gedaan
<phoebe> hoe doe je dat in special mode zonder plugins
<OerHeks> op de icoon klikken met rechter muis, dacht ik
 * OerHeks heeft geen FF meer
<phoebe> gaat niet
<Kebabfish> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/troubleshoot-firefox-issues-using-safe-mode#w_how-to-start-firefox-in-safe-mode
<phoebe> t gaat niet. firefox in safe mode is grijs gekleurd
<phoebe> even met de terminal proberen
<OerHeks> pkill firefox
<phoebe> nog steeds hetzelfde probleem
<Kebabfish> sja, wellicht de flashplugin eens verwijderen en opnieuw installeren?
<phoebe> ok
<OerHeks> ehh : <phoebe> dacht dat t aan me browser lag maar zo te zien niet  .. heb je alle .cache en .mozilla verwijdert? dat wil ook wel eens helpen
<OerHeks> en herinstallatie ZONDER purge van die conf bestanden, heeft geen zin
<phoebe> sla me dood maar weet me echt geen raad meer
<lord4163> Youtube gebruikt standaard HTML5.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-19
<martien> Hallo, ik heb een oude laptop voorzien van Ubuntu 10.04 en wil die upgraden naar versie 14.04. Na download van de nieuwe versie krijg ik die niet geinstalleerd. Wie weet he dat kan?
<lordievader> Support je laptop PAE?
<martien> Weet niet wat PAE is. De lapto pis een Dell D530 van 8 jaar oud.
<Sling> martien: wat gebeurt er als je het probeert te installeren?
<Sling> (en hoe doe je de installatie)
<lordievader> martien: Welke CPU zit erin?
<martien> melding: cannot find zipfile directory in oneof home/administrator/.gvfs/ubuntu-14.04
<Sling> leg even uit welke handeling je precies uitvoert en wat de precieze melding is, anders wordt het gokken voor ons
<Sling> hoe heb je de nieuwe versie gedownload bijvoorbeeld
<martien> Versie 10.04 heb ik geinstalleerd vanaf CD. Die loopt. Versie 14.04 heb ik gedownload, en gecopieerd naar een USB stick. Bij starten vanaf de USB stick  wordt de nieuwe versie (.iso bestand) niet geinstalleerd.
<martien> Daarna heb ik de installatie op de USB stick uitgevoerd, en bij starten van wubi.exe komt die foutmelding.
<SCHAAP137> martien: je moet wubi niet meer gebruiken
<SCHAAP137> die 10.04 installatie, had je die uitgevoerd met Wubi destijds?
<SCHAAP137> of is het een losse, "eigen" installatie, niet vanuit Windows (en dus zonder Wubi)?
<OerHeks> ai, wubi
<martien> Nee, versie 10.04 hreb ik op CD staan. Is vanaf CD geinstalleerd. Die versie wordt echter niet meer ondersteund.
<martien> Dank voor de info. Moet helaas verder met andere werkzaamheden.
<Sling> goeie vragen stellen blijft lastig :)
<OerHeks> wijn 1.8 is uit.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-12-20
<hans_> goede middag
<hans_> alles goed hier
#ubuntu-nl 2016-12-20
<OerHeks> verse kernel, daar gaat me uptime
<JanC> je kan ook altijd kernel live-patchen tegenwoordig  ;)
<JanC> OerHeks: ^^^
<JanC> (niet dat ik dat zelf doe, maar het is een optie)
#ubuntu-nl 2016-12-22
<Kitty_> HELP ik heb ubuntu geupdate naar 16.04 maar kan nu alleen nog maar terminal komen
<Kebabfish> dat klinkt niet goed
<Kebabfish> krijg je wel een mogelijkheid om in te loggen?
<Kitty_> Nee niet in ubuntu
<Kitty_> Kan wel gewoon in de terminal
<Kebabfish> lijkt er dus op dat alleen de grafische omgeving het niet doet. Toevallig een amd of nvidia videokaart?
<Kitty_> Nvidia
<SWAT> zou inderdaad een driver probleem kunnen zijn
<SWAT> is de update wel zonder foutmeldingen verlopen?
<Kitty_> Ik krijg een melding 50unattended-upgrades
<Kebabfish> probeer eerst eens: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kebabfish> dit zal als het goed is zorgen dat alle updates worden verwerkt
<Kitty_> OK allemaal in 1 zin
<Kebabfish> jup
<Kitty_> Gedaan
<Kebabfish> zijn er ook updates verwerkt?
<Kebabfish> als dat is gelukt, dan kan je kijken of het probleem nu is opgelost (herstartje met: sudo reboot)
<Kitty_> De volgende pakketten zijn achtergehouden libqgpgme1 linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<Kitty_> 1 opgewaardeerd  0 nieuw 0 verwijderd en 4 niet opgewaardeerd
<Kitty_> Er moet archief opgehaald worden en dan vraagt hij ja of nee
<Kebabfish> ja
<Kitty_> Kon archief niet ophalen
<Kebabfish> apart, wel internetconnectie verder?
<Kitty_> Ja
<Kebabfish> ik krijg altijd de neiging om dat even te herstarten, en nog eens de update te proberen. Maar of dat helpt kan ik niet onderbouwen :P
<Kitty_> Dat heb ik ook al een paar keer geprobeerd
<Kebabfish> ok, wellicht dat deze helpt:
<Kebabfish> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*
<Kebabfish> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<Kebabfish> sudo apt-get update
<Kebabfish> sudo apt-get install nvidia-364
<Kebabfish> komt hier weg: http://askubuntu.com/questions/769657/no-graphical-user-interface-after-update-on-16-04
<Kitty_> Ik heb de purge optie gedaan
<Kitty_> Werkt allemaal niet
<Kitty_> Alles geprobeerd wat er stond ook via de link maar werkt niet
<SWAT> heb je een volle schijf? check: df -h
<Kitty_> Nee geen volle schijf
<Kebabfish> wat kreeg je dan als antwoord na het purgen?
<Kebabfish> als het goed is gooit ie dan de oude drivers er af
<Kitty_> Pakketlijst ingelezen, boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd statusinformatie word gelezen klaar
<Kitty_> Negeren van bestand 50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dit in map /etc/apt/apt.confirm. d/ omdat het een ongeldige bestandsextensie heeft
<Kebabfish> dat is nieuw voor mij
<SWAT> hoe heb je destijds de nvidia driver geinstalleerd? Dit voelt alsof je iets speciaals heb gedaan met jouw systeem in het verleden. Veel ontwikkelt en/of custom repo's gebruikt?
<Kitty_> Nee niks speciaals gedaan
<carino1> werk al jaren met ubuntu. nu moest ik 16.04 lts opnieu via stick installeren maar maakte de fout eerst mijn hard disk leeg te maaken. En nu geen verbinding met wifi. Hoe is dit op te lossen?
<carino1> ik krijg de message active connection removed before it was initialized
<thomasave> Heeft er iemand van jullie misschien ervaring met xmodmap in combinatie met gdm? Ik krijg mijn ~/.Xmodmap maar niet geladen bij het opstarten. Ik gebruik momenteel wel geen Ubuntu, maar op #archlinux en #antergos krijg ik geen antwoord.
<thomasave> Hmm.. Ik heb in ~/.xprofile een `sleep 5` voor mijn xmodmap gezet, en nu werkt het wel.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-12-23
<abijma> hi all, i have 2 questions about my ubuntu 12.04 installation
#ubuntu-nl 2016-12-24
<carino1> is er iemand online?
<carino1> ik heb een probleem met wifi; na herinstallatie 16.04 lts is wifi verdwenen. active connrction removed before it was initialized. Weet iemend een oplossing?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-12-20
<TropicalGirl> hallo
<TropicalGirl> Ik heb net Xubuntu geinstalleerd :)
<TropicalGirl> Alles werkt :)
<PeterScholtens[m> Fijn om te horen.
<SimonNL> he wat ?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-12-23
<stumper_> gdvr, ik haat nautilus ... maar ik heb niets anders .. hoe verbind ik naar een smb3 share ?
<josspyker> cifs?
<stumper_> met nautilus ?
<stumper_> smb1 gaat prima, maar dat is security gatenkaas.
<stumper_> ik wil het forceren naar smb3, maar volgens mij wordt dat hem niet .. althans ik kan weinig vinden.
<Maikel> dat is net zoals een scheet, als je het moet forceren, waarschijnlijk is het iets anders...
<oerheks> vers=3.0
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/922682/specify-smb-3-0-in-etc-fstab
<oerheks> maar daar praat men over cifs, er is ook smbfs
#ubuntu-nl 2017-12-24
<JanC> gvfs & fstab zijn SMB/CIFS-implementaties op een totaal ander niveau
<welpje> hallo ik ben nieuw hier
<welpje> hoe werk dit?
<welpje> afbeeldingen automatisch downloaden in geary kan dat?
#ubuntu-nl 2018-12-19
<coconut> Iemand hier laatst nog een nieuwe laptop gekocht?
<SimonNL> all een tijd niet nee
<SimonNL> Oh al*
<SimonNL> coconut; geef even op tijd een sein kan ik achter de oude aan
<coconut> SimonNL: je wilt mijn oude laptop?
<SimonNL> kom maar brengen als het nog de moeite is
<SimonNL> :)
<coconut> lol
<SimonNL> kan je meten de afsluitdijk een keer bekijken
<coconut> Nee, de oude is een macbook met een heel slechte batterij. Die ga ik vervanger denk en aan mijn ouders geven.
<SimonNL> meteen*
<SimonNL> vervangen denk.    hey dat klink west fries
<coconut> Nee was een typo. (Leiden)
<SimonNL> Geeft niet hoor
<coconut> Ik til er ook niet zwaar aan. :)
<SimonNL> :)
<coconut> Er worden maar weinig gebruikerservaringen gedeeld mbt laptops volgensmij.
<coconut> Ik zou bijna een review site maken.
#ubuntu-nl 2018-12-22
<SternNL_> coconut: Laatst een Dell G5 gekocht. Worden aangeboden met Ubuntu.
<coconut> :) was dat er een zonder hdd?
<SternNL_> Met, alleen wel vervangen door M2 + SATA SSD
<coconut> oh dat klink wel als een voordeel
<coconut> welke heb je?
<coconut> en was het gemakkelijk vervangen?
<SternNL_> Met een I7-8750
<SternNL_> Harddisk enzo is eenvoudig te vervangen. Hele backplate komt er met 1 schroef vanaf.
<coconut> dankje SternNL_
#ubuntu-nl 2018-12-23
<rozebig69> hi
<rozebig69> goede avond allemaal
<rozebig_69> hoi
<rozebig_69> kan iemand me helpen met key shortcuts
<SimonNL> misschien rozebig_69
<rozebig_69> hoe kan ik ctrl+c aanmaken voor copy
<OerHeks> heh, die bestaat al
<SimonNL> by shortcuts instelling
<rozebig_69> hiihii
<rozebig_69> alleen in terminal niet sorry
<SimonNL> OerHeks is beter in staat denk ik
<rozebig_69> en alleen de super key voor het menu
<rozebig_69> in gnome
<SimonNL> shift+ctrl,c
<rozebig_69> nu is het super+a
<OerHeks> ow als je in een beveiligde omgeving als terminal of virtual box wil plakken, copieren of voegen, dan ctrl + shift + C/V/X
<SimonNL> shift-ctrl,v voor plakken
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/shell-keyboard-shortcuts.html.en
<rozebig_69> thx guys
#ubuntu-nl 2019-12-16
<perre_vl> alee hier dan
<perre_vl> ^^
<perre_vl> koppeling met nextcloud vind ik wel positief
<perre_vl> da draait hier op de server
<SCHAPiE> nextcloud is relaxed
<perre_vl> gnome is sloom in hyper-v
<perre_vl> en de nextcloud app werkt ook goed op een android phone
<perre_vl> buh...
<perre_vl> m'n dns probleem
<perre_vl> djeez
<perre_vl> dns poort stond nie open op de firewall
<perre_vl> 6 [ censored ] dagen :D
#ubuntu-nl 2019-12-17
<oerheks> an't help, b
#ubuntu-nl 2019-12-20
<OerHeks> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<OerHeks> die hard 1&2 1e kerst dag, JOEPIEEEEEEEEEEE
<perre_vl> op welke zender ?
<perre_vl> wij krijgen ( nog maar eens ) home alone te zien... :/
#ubuntu-nl 2019-12-21
<perre_vl> is het hard om een backup server te maken die de boel online houdt als de hoofdserver aan het rebooten /in onderhoud is ?
<perre_vl> zonder dat de boel offline valt
<OerHeks> HAPproxy kan dat opvangen, loadbalancing
<OerHeks> en dat kan je lekker in je wolkje doen
<OerHeks> "Setting up HAProxy as a load balancer on Ubuntu  to its own cloud host which then directs the traffic to your web servers."
<OerHeks> https://upcloud.com/community/tutorials/haproxy-load-balancer-ubuntu/
<perre_vl> 'k was me ff aan het inlezen in die happroxy
<perre_vl> toch maar eerst eens in een virtuele omgeving uitproberen
<OerHeks> zeker, 1 servertje op :80 en nummer 2 op :8080 hopla
<perre_vl> 443 ;)
<perre_vl> zal voor morgen zijn
<perre_vl> dit lijkt me niet gedaan op 1 2 3
<perre_vl> 'k ga er dan ook van uit dat ik nog wat nodig heb om de data te synchroniseren ook tussen de servers
<OerHeks> cron job met een rsync dingetje
<perre_vl> ik daarnet al ergens iets gelezen
<perre_vl> 'k ga het morgen bekijken of het is weer niet slapen voor zondag nacht :)
#ubuntu-nl 2019-12-22
<Maikel> waarom zou je data syncen in zo'n situatiue
<Maikel> daar heb je oplossingen voor zoals glusterfs
<Maikel> en haproxy, leuk dat je er aan begint, maar nauwelijks nodig voor privaat gebruik. Je over engineerd
<perre_vl> 'k heb er het materiaal voor dus waarom eens niet proberen ? :)
<Maikel> overigens als je het alleen voor LB doet, zoals ik nginx inkloppen middels round robin
<Maikel> of poor mans way: round robin dns
<perre_vl> nginx gebruik ik alleen voor de cctc en die zit apart
<perre_vl> cctv dus :)
<Maikel> ik volg je niet, maar succes
<perre_vl> mjah... ik zie wel waar ik terecht ga komen
<perre_vl> 't is een stap in het onbekende
<Maikel> dan schroef je nog varnisch er tussen.
<Maikel> Een floating ip met een keepalived verbinding. nou dan heb je wat hoor
<Maikel> varnish*
<Maikel> nog een galera mariadb cluster
<Maikel> tuurlijk wil je dit allemaal in containers voor horizontale scaling
<Maikel> changes push je via git en natuurlijk wel het gitflow model hanteren. Git spreekt weer jenkins aan met git hooks
<Maikel> ben je weer helemaal 2020 ready
<perre_vl> die laatste regels waren een snelcursus chinees imo :)
<perre_vl> zal me ff moeten inlezen
<Maikel> als je nog meer turbo taal van devops wil weten, u roept maar
